# What are some of your unpopular Chanel opinions?



## milkrun

I saw a similar post in the LV sub-forum and decided to start one here.

Here's my unpopular opinion:
I dislike how personal shoppers/resellers like to entice buyers by tagging certain Chanel bags as 'highly sought after' and therefore charge a higher price on the bag.


----------



## purpleggplant

-I prefer caviar leather on flap bags 
-I don’t like the jumbo and maxi size flap bags 
-I think a lot of the Chanel costume jewelry looks tacky
-I think the boy bags are really ugly 

Sorry if you guys like it


----------



## serialshopper

purpleggplant said:


> -I prefer caviar leather on flap bags
> -I don’t like the jumbo and maxi size flap bags
> -I think a lot of the Chanel costume jewelry looks tacky
> -I think the boy bags are really ugly
> 
> Sorry if you guys like it



I think it’s just me and my mum that love the Maxi size flaps. I love the boy bag too!


----------



## LuvChanel55

I think a lot of the costume jewelry is overpriced and sometimes tacky... the only thing I like is the pearl necklaces since they're timeless and classic (but even then they're priced ridiculously high). Also for some reason I don't like the look of the small classic flap or the mini square. Those are my hot takes


----------



## mrsinsyder

The Reissue is so boring and looks like a Rebecca Minkoff bag


----------



## phishfan

milkrun said:


> I saw a similar post in the LV sub-forum and decided to start one here.
> 
> Here's my unpopular opinion:
> I dislike how personal shoppers/resellers like to entice buyers by tagging certain Chanel bags as 'highly sought after' and therefore charge a higher price on the bag.



I agree with this! Once when I was at What Comes Around Goes Around in NYC, the salesperson made a comment about how Chanel prices increase every year and “we actually haven’t increased our prices to reflect the most recent increase.” What? Why is that necessary? Is that supposed to make me feel good about buying this item? 

Chanel (including those who resell Chanel) have such aggressively annoying selling techniques.


----------



## OCMomof3

I don't understand buying a new bag and agonizing over perceived flaws.  Noticeably crooked turnlock or visibly scratched hardware?  I would see an issue.  Practically putting the bag under a microscope to find that tiny loose thread? I don't understand that at all.


----------



## OCMomof3

mrsinsyder said:


> The Reissue is so boring and looks like a Rebecca Minkoff bag


This made me laugh!  I can totally see why it would bore some people who prefer the Classics.


----------



## Ramai

-Love small reissue 
-Small classic flap more flattering than M/L
-Prefer Reissue to classic flap


----------



## Mrs.Z

mrsinsyder said:


> The Reissue is so boring and looks like a Rebecca Minkoff bag


Well to be fair, if it does, it’s bc Minkoff copied the Reissue

I agree that some of the costume jewelry is horrid


----------



## Joelene

The classic flap is the only style Of Chanel handbag that I will buy

Double flap bags can be a pain to get into and out of, and also heavy
It’s not worth it to buy light color patent leather bags/SLGs
Silver hardware doesn’t stand out to me as much as gold hardware
The prices can be excessive, and price increases are ridiculous
Boy bags are too boxy and uncomfortable to wear
Chanel Espadrilles are unattractive and impractical to wear most of the year, depending on climate you live in. (They are comfy though)
Costume jewelry is overpriced since it does not have real pearls, gold, or silver


----------



## SpicyTuna13

Costume jewelry — overpriced especially considering what it is (i.e. fake jewels)

Current GHW — I really despise that it’s not plated with real gold anymore 

Double Flaps — I wish the classic jumbo flap was still made in a single flap version, so much lighter, manageable, and better in general


----------



## ChanelCanuck

My eyeballs say the Gabrielle Hobo is quite ugly, yet I STILL went and bought a black one in the large size and now it's become one of my workhorse bags, and I don't know how to reconcile half my brain being like, "the bottom looks like a maxi pad!" and the other half being like, "but it's so roomy and durable!"


----------



## ItsPurseonal

ChanelCanuck said:


> My eyeballs say the Gabrielle Hobo is quite ugly, yet I STILL went and bought a black one in the large size and now it's become one of my workhorse bags, and I don't know how to reconcile half my brain being like, "the bottom looks like a maxi pad!" and the other half being like, "but it's so roomy and durable!"



This made me laugh out loud! I couldn't ever place why I thought the bag had a strange look, but you nailed it! On the other hand, I have similar feelings that it seems like such a practical and durable bag


----------



## ItsPurseonal

I know many people appreciate the different types of leathers even within one style (i.e. caviar), but it's so frustrating to me that I have to see a bag in person to know the quality of the leather. I have a classic black and a seasonal grey, and the texture/look is wildly different (though I love them both). Given many of us end up purchasing through SAs without actually seeing the bag, this gives me anxiety!


----------



## Mrs.Z

ChanelCanuck said:


> My eyeballs say the Gabrielle Hobo is quite ugly, yet I STILL went and bought a black one in the large size and now it's become one of my workhorse bags, and I don't know how to reconcile half my brain being like, "the bottom looks like a maxi pad!" and the other half being like, "but it's so roomy and durable!"


Ha! I usually end up liking most of the bags except the Gabrielle! My SA hated it too but now she has one!


----------



## staceface01

Oh this is fun...

1. I cannot stand the reissue - it looks very plain
2. SLGs are a money hole since you get tempted to buy several of them but you could really just save and get a bag
3. I do not understand the square minis at all - the leather seems to dent inward on a lot of them
4. Rectangular minis - the sides always look like they extend out from the flap by a small bit and it bothers me


----------



## Tatownz

1. I don't like how the top of reissue is so pointy when it's brand new.
2. I find Chanel necklaces with the big double cc logo quite tacky.


----------



## EdnaMode

I don't like the classic flaps, the proportions look weird to me. I like mini the best and possibly the small but everything else looks weird. I only wear top handle and crossbody so it works out.


----------



## LuckyBitch

OCMomof3 said:


> I don't understand buying a new bag and agonizing over perceived flaws.  Noticeably crooked turnlock or visibly scratched hardware?  I would see an issue.  Practically putting the bag under a microscope to find that tiny loose thread? I don't understand that at all.


Possibly one only understands this if one buys a bag (for a huge amount of money) and it has this "flaw".


----------



## 7h5f921

I don’t like caviar leather-at all. I have one card case in caviar and am so glad I didn’t get a bag in it. 
I think the deauville is eh- not great
I love my reissue- esp the chain on it. And I wish they would bring back the 228. 
I think their costume jewelry is a waste of money.


----------



## TraceySH

Viriginie's first  RTW collection (cruise) looked like     Ann Taylor separates.


----------



## purpleggplant

TraceySH said:


> Viriginie's first  RTW collection (cruise) looked like     Ann Taylor separates.



Omg... it’s like Chanel x Ann Taylor in the 80s


----------



## serialshopper

I hate some of the gold hardware, i think it looks really cheap but everyone else seems to love it. Silver or brassy/gold for me. Don’t know if it’s just the way gold looks different on each bag but i have one with the gold and it looks nice but on the black flap it looks awful imo!


----------



## ChannellingChanel

The brass plate with CHANEL across the top of it is tacky AF and has meant I can’t buy any Trendies and I love the rest of the bag. Settling for chevron coco handles instead. 

Spending ££££ on SLGs is crazy - just buy a normal wallet for £15 and save the cash for your classic flaps / Boys / Gabrielles etc


----------



## cloudycuplovesbag

I don't own any Chanel bag however:
- The vintage classic flaps that look TIRED and USED, I find ugly and not worth the price.
- I don't understand the Gabrielle bag.... like, why?
- The double flap is too expensive for what it is (and I live in France lol)

This is just my (unwanted) opinion, I believe that you should buy what makes you happy!


----------



## Bhabes

purpleggplant said:


> -I prefer caviar leather on flap bags
> -I don’t like the jumbo and maxi size flap bags
> -I think a lot of the Chanel costume jewelry looks tacky
> -I think the boy bags are really ugly
> 
> Sorry if you guys like it


Hi - It seems you know a lot about Chanel. I’m new here. I’m very interested in a chanel gst bag and is seriously considering buying one. Preloved. Everything I’ve checked appears okay except for the zipper. The code is 20xxx. I’ve read all posts in the internet about how to check its authenticity but never was there a mention of the back part of the zipper having the cc logo. What I’ve read says it should be Lampo, YKK, EP, DMC but not cc logo.  Are you able to help me?


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

My very unpopular opinion is that I don’t understand having multiple bags in the same size or similar color.  I do love seeing people’s collections that feature many of the same bags and subtle variations in colors, but I would personally feel overwhelmed by having duplicates and having to choose which to use.


----------



## veronicamorris

purpleggplant said:


> -I prefer caviar leather on flap bags
> -I don’t like the jumbo and maxi size flap bags
> -I think a lot of the Chanel costume jewelry looks tacky
> -I think the boy bags are really ugly
> 
> Sorry if you guys like it


I agree with everything you said!


----------



## nashpoo

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> My very unpopular opinion is that I don’t understand having multiple bags in the same size or similar color.  I do love seeing people’s collections that feature many of the same bags and subtle variations in colors, but I would personally feel overwhelmed by having duplicates and having to choose which to use.


Yes!!! I kept buying white Chanel bags withlghw and It would be difficult choosing which one to use.. Ended up getting rid if them and replacing it with one white bag.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I feel that it’s better to have a small curated collection than a huge one with many different bags. With such a wide variety I feel that you cannot use many of them that often (if at all) and a designer bag which doesn’t get used is just sad. I feel that 10 bags is more than enough and even that’s pushing the limit.


----------



## nlare

The classic flap can also suit people with more of an edgier/tomboy look


----------



## rose60610

I love the color red but the shades of reds on various Chanel bags often don't appeal to me. Many are too orange-red for me. Chanel red lipsticks, on the other hand, I love. I have about 15 of them.


----------



## cafecreme15

Everything this brand makes is grossly overpriced and I think corporate takes us all as huge suckers.


----------



## innerpeace85

I don't like Chanel costume jewelry because of the logos. But I HATE the "CHANEL" earrings - Whats with the "CHA" on one ear and "NEL" on another??


----------



## fabuleux

I don’t care for the Boy bag. 
I don’t like any Chanel item with big CHANEL logo/wording across it. 
I prefer Chevron to diamond quilting.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

7h5f921 said:


> I don’t like caviar leather-at all. I have one card case in caviar and am so glad I didn’t get a bag in it.
> I think the deauville is eh- not great
> I love my reissue- esp the chain on it. And I wish they would bring back the 228.
> I think their costume jewelry is a waste of money.


I’m thinking about purchasing my first bag and was wanting caviar. Will you please elaborate on your dislike for it and why?  TIA


----------



## 20jatman11

I hate the pearl bags. Just not my jam.


----------



## amandacasey

Oh boy here goes.... I HATE the m/l flap. And especially in quilting. It literally looks so dated and old lady to me. Also the size- Not functional for day- too small imo. Straps too short. Even as one longer strap when lengthened, the bag is still too short. Proportions are shrimpy to me. also hate the reissue and the Gabrielle


----------



## Chanelandco

I dont understand at all the hype about the 19 bag! .. sorry


----------



## showgratitude

That I will never buy a fashion jewelry from them that is super expensive---yet not made with real gold or pearls!  Might be nice but will feel really horrible wasting my money that way!


----------



## MagpieInTraining

As others have said - I am not into Chanel costume jewellery at all! I remember seeing this necklace once - imitation pearls and bling for like 2k usd. If I’m going to spend 2k, I’d like some real pearls please!

in terms of bags - I really don’t like the reissue. Just seems like a boring bag to me. I prefer classic flap or boy.


----------



## Egel

Chanelandco said:


> I dont understand at all the hype about the 19 bag! .. sorry


 I got the hype, lived the hype, thought that that would be the one bag that would rule them all and now I am completely done with it. Whenever I see it now, it only aggravates me.


----------



## innerpeace85

Chanelandco said:


> I dont understand at all the hype about the 19 bag! .. sorry


Me too! Chanel replaced Gabrielle with 19 as the new trending bag and I am sure another bag would very soon replace 19.


----------



## Mrs.Z

innerpeace85 said:


> I don't like Chanel costume jewelry because of the logos. But I HATE the "CHANEL" earrings - Whats with the "CHA" on one ear and "NEL" on another??


Ha! me too, I refer to them as “CHAAA” “NELL” ...and I think a lot of people thought they were going to be great from a resale standpoint (Why I have no idea), well not so much, there are literally 10-15 pairs listed on Fashionphile


----------



## amandacasey

Egel said:


> I got the hype, lived the hype, thought that that would be the one bag that would rule them all and now I am completely done with it. Whenever I see it now, it only aggravates me.


I’m intrigued to know more! Did you have one and sell or return?


----------



## phishfan

Egel said:


> I got the hype, lived the hype, thought that that would be the one bag that would rule them all and now I am completely done with it. Whenever I see it now, it only aggravates me.



I’d like to get to this stage


----------



## papertiger

Chanel is best sans logo - 

Bring back exotics

Nothing wrong with a Cambon shopper - look no chains

Bring back Chanel spa and aftercare for bags

Chanel tweed bags are totally underrated


----------



## innerpeace85

Mrs.Z said:


> Ha! me too, I refer to them as “CHAAA” “NELL” ...and I think a lot of people thought they were going to be great from a resale standpoint (Why I have no idea), well not so much, there are literally 10-15 pairs listed on Fashionphile


I know! Buying Chanel for reselling is another bad idea. Forgot about profit, only a very few bags even get you the money back.


----------



## mmajolica

I feel like a lot of Chanel bag designs are lazy, just the same rehashing of the quilted leather/CC lock/flap/chain strap combo, and sometimes it looks out of place on some bags as if they just stuck it on there so people will recognize it's supposed to be from the brand.
I don't like anything with "CHANEL" spelt out on it, that's just too obvious that it loses any elegance. I rather Chanel not be a Gucci or a Balenciaga when they're trying to be another Hermes.

The polyester/acrylic in that red CC pullover was disappointing. For $5k+? No way. Max Mara makes full wool teddy coats, you can make a sweater.

The best Chanel 19 is a tweed Chanel 19 
Classic flap prices no longer make any sense, but I would still buy it brand new from the boutique. There's something about the whole experience of picking it out in a boutique then unwrapping a brand spanking new classic flap at home. I don't care if I'm a big fool for it!


----------



## RavenMontana

Just my opinion but I think way too many people buy these bags to show the world they’re fancy and rich cause they can afford Chanel while they’re probably up to their elbows in debt.  

I also don’t understand the people who come on these boards, mainly Chanel board more than anything, to be asking strangers what bag they should get and if they should get gold or silver hardware, what color, etc.  Get the one you like & that’s it.  I don’t even ask my husband what he thinks, even if he’s buying it for me.


----------



## OCMomof3

LuckyBitch said:


> Possibly one only understands this if one buys a bag (for a huge amount of money) and it has this "flaw".


Sure. I'm just not personally one to buy a bag and then start looking for what's wrong with it. I'm sure almost every bag has a tiny flaw somewhere.


----------



## RavenMontana

OCMomof3 said:


> I don't understand buying a new bag and agonizing over perceived flaws.  Noticeably crooked turnlock or visibly scratched hardware?  I would see an issue.  Practically putting the bag under a microscope to find that tiny loose thread? I don't understand that at all.



Same here.  I just don’t have the time to be checking minor things that others can’t even see.


----------



## OCMomof3

ChannellingChanel said:


> The brass plate with CHANEL across the top of it is tacky AF and has meant I can’t buy any Trendies and I love the rest of the bag. Settling for chevron coco handles instead.
> 
> Spending ££££ on SLGs is crazy - just buy a normal wallet for £15 and save the cash for your classic flaps / Boys / Gabrielles etc


The brass plate is exactly what is making me drag my heels over the Trendy.


----------



## OCMomof3

phishfan said:


> I’d like to get to this stage


Me too.  Maybe then I won't want a second 19!


----------



## OCMomof3

I don't mind logos, but can't stand big ones -- on any brand.  For that reason alone, the Deauville looks tacky to me.  It's an otherwise beautiful and super useful bag, the logo just ruins it.


----------



## Mrs.Z

OCMomof3 said:


> I don't mind logos, but can't stand big ones -- on any brand.  For that reason alone, the Deauville looks tacky to me.  It's an otherwise beautiful and super useful bag, the logo just ruins it.


Ha, I like it but it’s a beach bag, so when I see people or say very popular bloggers who live in cold climates wearing their Chanel beach bag to dinner it drives me nuts!


----------



## doni

Lambskin is more durable than caviar.
Jumbo is the worst possible size for the classic flap.
A quintessential Chanel bag is made of tweed. Or denim.
Carrying a Chanel classic flap doesn’t elevate a cheap or bad outfit.

I’d add, the Boy is awkward and clunky, but that seems to be a popular opinion.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

doni said:


> Lambskin is more durable than caviar.
> Jumbo is the worst possible size for the classic flap.
> A quintessential Chanel bag is made of tweed. Or denim.
> Carrying a Chanel classic flap doesn’t elevate a cheap or bad outfit.
> 
> I’d add, the Boy is awkward and clunky, but that seems to be a popular opinion.


Okay your first point goes against everything I have read about the different types of leather. Please elaborate.


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

milkrun said:


> I saw a similar post in the LV sub-forum and decided to start one here.
> 
> Here's my unpopular opinion:
> I dislike how personal shoppers/resellers like to entice buyers by tagging certain Chanel bags as 'highly sought after' and therefore charge a higher price on the bag.



I hate that they don't sell online in Canada.  I'm 1.5-2 hours from a boutique and it's so inconvenient for me to go there.  I'd buy more if I could get it online.  Especially now that the stores are closed!


----------



## averagejoe

mmajolica said:


> I feel like a lot of Chanel bag designs are lazy, just the same rehashing of the quilted leather/CC lock/flap/chain strap combo, and sometimes it looks out of place on some bags as if they just stuck it on there so people will recognize it's supposed to be from the brand.


THIS!

In terms of the big luxury brands, I find Chanel bags the least creative. It's always some type of quilting, CC logo, with a chain strap and maybe a top-handle.


----------



## 7h5f921

Winter’sJoy said:


> I’m thinking about purchasing my first bag and was wanting caviar. Will you please elaborate on your dislike for it and why?  TIA


Lambskin is softer to the touch
Also - and I know this is odd- I have longer nails and when I tap them accidentally against the pebbly hard leather I don’t like the sound. 
I doubt anyone else dislikes it , but it is worse than nails on a chalkboard to me. I have no idea why it bothers me so much .


----------



## Winter’sJoy

7h5f921 said:


> Lambskin is softer to the touch
> Also - and I know this is odd- I have longer nails and when I tap them accidentally against the pebbly hard leather I don’t like the sound.
> I doubt anyone else dislikes it , but it is worse than nails on a chalkboard to me. I have no idea why it bothers me so much .


Thank you for responding. I am looking at a mini flap and Lambskin is all that is available brand new. A lot of posts I have read about it leave me afraid because although I don’t treat my bags bad, I have no time to baby a bag to the degree this bag seems to need to stay looking good.


----------



## Egel

amandacasey said:


> I’m intrigued to know more! Did you have one and sell or return?


 Thankfully I didn't buy it. A friend of mine knows my preference for structured bags. She told me I could use hers and buy it if I would still love it after a month. I wanted to love Karl's last bag, I still see it as a modern and more relaxed take on the classic flap but the style just didn't suit me.


----------



## NY-LON

Already mentioned but the Deauville should only be used around the pool or on the beach. I do not like seeing it in a city. 
Not sure why Kristien Stewart is a House Ambassador 
It's time Virginie Viard started talking.


----------



## papertiger

Mrs.Z said:


> Ha, I like it but it’s a beach bag, so when I see people or say very popular bloggers who live in cold climates wearing their Chanel beach bag to dinner it drives me nuts!



I can't say it drives me nuts as I quite like it when people break rules, but I guess it's more in ya face Chanel per penny which is a thing for young people and YTers/Instas alike. It's also why the same people carry logo cosmetic pouches as clutches. Funny how brands have cottoned-on too. 

A very chic beach bag though


----------



## gagabag

I have both but I prefer reissue over classic flaps. 
I can’t make up my mind about C-19 flap, and now I associate it with that pesky virus


----------



## Uptown Luxer

I hated the reissue at first but then fell in love with it.  Could NEVER switch for a CF. I even bought a mini

Costume jewelry - oh my!!!!  I am afraid to choose an adjective to describe it.  I have a hard time swallowing Chanel’s costume jewelry.  Someone mentioned Tacky.  Yes! I used to work in the jewelry industry and their jewelry is a robbery.  Plus, I think it cheapens any outfit.  

same things for espadrilles.  I can’t see beauty in them. Plus, they don’t seen durable depending on which weather you live in

Gabrielle - I am trying to like that bag but I can’t.  I personally think it’s horrendous.  
Please, don’t get offended. It’s a personal opinion.  I am pretty sure some ppl might look at some of my bags and I think if I am losing my marbles


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Uptown Luxer said:


> I hated the reissue at first but then fell in love with it.  Could NEVER switch for a CF. I even bought a mini
> 
> Costume jewelry - oh my!!!!  I am afraid to choose an adjective to describe it.  I have a hard time swallowing Chanel’s costume jewelry.  Someone mentioned Tacky.  Yes! I used to work in the jewelry industry and their jewelry is a robbery.  Plus, I think it cheapens any outfit.
> 
> same things for espadrilles.  I can’t see beauty in them. Plus, they don’t seen durable depending on which weather you live in
> 
> Gabrielle - I am trying to like that bag but I can’t.  I personally think it’s horrendous.
> Please, don’t get offended. It’s a personal opinion.  I am pretty sure some ppl might look at some of my bags and I think if I am losing my marbles



The espadrilles!!! I agree I do not like them at all. They look like little girl or baby shoes to me. If I’m spending a lot on shoes, I’d want some that are more durable as well.


----------



## Bagaholic9

-Lambskin is too delicate, won’t buy any bag in it.
-Don’t see the big deal with mini flaps and don’t plan to own one. The price tag doesn’t match the size of the bag. (Don’t kill me mini lovers!)


----------



## cityivy

I'm not a fan of GHW, large bags (jumbos), and embellished bags.


----------



## SpicyTuna13

gagabag said:


> I can’t make up my mind about C-19 flap, and now I associate it with that pesky virus



Good point. I never made the connection before, but since you’ve stated it, the Chanel19 bag will now remind me of the COVID-19 virus....


----------



## New girl

Boy bags are ugly and boxy. Gabrielle bags are trendy and not classic enough to register under permanent collection.
Any pearl bags are also ugly.
CF bags are too classic looking for me except the rectangular mini. 

IMO, black caviar leather looks cheap, dull and not attractive at all. I don’t own one made by this leather (ended up selling or giveaway).

I never like reissue until recently. Good marketing strategy when they introduced mini reissue. It caught my eyes again and rethink about 225/226.
Tweed bag is something that any other brand cannot make or copy it.
It’s classic Chanel.


----------



## Pinkpeonies3

Investment - whenever I hear someone say Chanel is an investment I think they can't afford the bag. 
Black/caviar classic flap - I find this the most boring bag and think this person has no taste and is only buying the bag because it's an "investment", which brings up my first point.

I'm sorry, just my opinion.


----------



## JoeyLouis

Stacked pearl details remind me of anal beads.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

JoeyLouis said:


> Stacked pearl details remind me of anal beads.


OMG! Lol


----------



## Mrs.Z

JoeyLouis said:


> Stacked pearl details remind me of anal beads.


Ohhhhh nooooo........well, I have a pearl bag so I can criticize pearl bags, the new pearl bags with the CC on them remind me of the lottery balls that pop up when they announce the numbers on TV, cannot get it out of my head!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

JoeyLouis said:


> Stacked pearl details remind me of anal beads.



HAHAHA — I literally just spit out my afternoon tea!


----------



## sea0pal

- don't get the insistence with the 'double flap', super unpractical...outlived its era and shoulda been gone imo
- 3+ grand and I don't even get a leather interior?? wtf Chanel??
- hate how the flap bags age, a lot of 'collapsed' bags after a couple years just look flaccid and sad
- Chanel SAs have one of the worst attitudes among the luxury houses  (ex Hermes)
- Tackiness has crept into so many of their designs

this has been fun, looks like I've got a lot of grief with the brand lol.


----------



## deb68nc

I hope that when i use my Chanel 19 in the future i don’t regard it to the covid-19 that we’re dealing with now. I’d hate to associate the two together.


----------



## NowVoyager

The boy is awkward and clunky and for the past few seasons the leather looks like plastic.


----------



## De sac

Never understood the Boy.

New Reissue out of the box with the creased leather at bottom feels like cardboard.

Costume jewelry is poorly made and same price (but not value) as real pearls and semi precious stones.

Don't like seeing the logos everywhere.


----------



## inverved

- I only like Boy bags if they're in the Small size in black with GHW (aged or shiny)
- I do not like the Gabrielle, Chanel 19, Reissue, Vanity Filigree, Business Affinity, Deauville (or other bags that are fabric, tweed or embellished), backpacks or waist bags.
- I avoid their costume jewellery and SLG's because they are a waste of money 
- I think the quality of their shoes are unparalleled and some of their silk scarves are underrated
- I wish dark navy was a permanent colour in their range of bags (outside of black and beige clair)
- I wish they had more structured bags, which is why I'm having trouble deciding on whether I think a medium chevron caviar Coco Handle will sag on the front corners over time.


----------



## gagabag

deb68nc said:


> I hope that when i use my Chanel 19 in the future i don’t regard it to the covid-19 that we’re dealing with now. I’d hate to associate the two together.


Too late, I already did!  See my post above (#67)...  When all of this is over and I survive, I’d get one to commemorate this pesky virus!


----------



## deb68nc

gagabag said:


> Too late, I already did!  See my post above (#67)...  When all of this is over and I survive, I’d get one to commemorate this pesky virus!


The bag is great! But i can’t help when i see the virus written as covid-19 i think of the 19 flap bag. Definitely get one. I didn’t like it until i saw it in person. Its a nice change to the classic flap ..


----------



## OCMomof3

Chanel shoes are a mixed bag for me in terms of appeal. I LOVE the slingbacks, ballerinas, and some of the more understated sneakers. But some of it skews too “old lady” for me....like the geriatric looking double-strap sandals that are all over IG right now.


----------



## papertiger

no_1_diva said:


> - I think the quality of their shoes are unparalleled and some of their silk scarves are underrated


----------



## Egel

JoeyLouis said:


> Stacked pearl details remind me of anal beads.


 This has never crossed my mind but I get it and am very afraid I can't unsee this ever again.


----------



## missmythology

I think all post karl tweed looks like caravan upholstery.
also I don’t get why people pay that much for a woc especially the classic one with the slg cc logo. it looks like a wallet.


----------



## English1221

The business affinity! I know it’s a practical bag but it just screams “housewife/mom crossbody bag” to me


----------



## Lejic

Uptown Luxer said:


> Costume jewelry - oh my!!!!  I am afraid to choose an adjective to describe it.  I have a hard time swallowing Chanel’s costume jewelry.  Someone mentioned Tacky.  Yes! I used to work in the jewelry industry and their jewelry is a robbery.  Plus, I think it cheapens any outfit.



I so, so agree. Seeing CC costume jewelry just makes me roll my eyes. It cheapens any outfit in my eyes, just like you said. It’s weird, how some things my brain has decided are tacky, and some not. It’s not even whether or not I like the item, I hate plenty of items without finding them as tacky as CC “jewelry”, lol.



Pinkpeonies3 said:


> Investment - whenever I hear someone say Chanel is an investment I think they can't afford the bag.
> Black/caviar classic flap - I find this the most boring bag and think this person has no taste and is only buying the bag because it's an "investment", which brings up my first point.
> 
> I'm sorry, just my opinion.



How I feel too, to be honest.

Handbags aren’t investment. I can see the “holds price” argument I think, especially if I don’t know you’re getting your fifth similar bag but a different color, and are saying “eh, worst case I won’t lose much money, it keeps value.” That’s about it.

But just like you said, anybody I hear saying “I’m getting a CF for investment”, well... that’s not what they’re doing and yup, it’s a black one.


----------



## classybags4ever

If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.

Same for the “investment group”

I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.

So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?


----------



## Mrs.Z

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?


Sorry you are confused.  I can only speak for the US but Chanel does not have boutiques in or near every expensive zip code in the US.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

Mrs.Z said:


> Sorry you are confused.  I can only speak for the US but Chanel does not have boutiques in or near every expensive zip code in the US.


Agreed!!!  I think it’s  a very uninformed opinion leading to a conclusion that is not factual at all!!!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Ignore the troll!


----------



## Mrs.Z

Apologies for getting off topic, this is about unpopular opinions of the brand not the customers.  Chanel presents many collections with an extensive product line and there are bound to be things some of us love and some of us hate.
(Not telling everyone what to do but at least I hope this is the spirit of the thread, otherwise I think it will turn overly negative and who needs that right now!) thank you.


----------



## classybags4ever

Sorry if it’s only about the bags themselves, mods please delete my post.


----------



## Olgita

My very unpopular Chanel opinion is that mini rectangular, mini square and single flap maxi and jumbos can not be classified as classic flaps. Their internal design is completely different. The only sizes of flaps that I consider classics are small, m/l, jumbo, and maxi and reissues 224, 225, 226, 227, and 228. 

My other very unpopular Chanel opinion is that single flap jumbos and maxi and GSTs are extremely dated.


----------



## inverved

English1221 said:


> The business affinity! I know it’s a practical bag but it just screams “housewife/mom crossbody bag” to me



I think the reason why I don't like the Business Affinity has to do with the front pocket. I feel like it was just a lazy after thought by including a zippered pocket. I think it ruins the aesthetic of the bag for me.

If they got rid of that front pocket and keep everything else as is (especially the back patch pocket, a feature which I love in a bag), I think I would definitely like it more.


----------



## Lemonmint

Hate the hard 'butt' part of anything Gabrielle

Classic black quilted flap is so common and not special at all

The saggy bottom of a Reissue reminds me of loose granny underwear

WOCs are not worth the money

Referring to a bag as "she" sounds silly


Sorry if this offends anyone


----------



## classybags4ever

Olgita said:


> My very unpopular Chanel opinion is that mini rectangular, mini square and single flap maxi and jumbos can not be classified as classic flaps. Their internal design is completely different. The only sizes of flaps that I consider classics are small, m/l, jumbo, and maxi and reissues 224, 225, 226, 227, and 228.
> 
> My other very unpopular Chanel opinion is that single flap jumbos and maxi and GSTs are extremely dated.



I agree with this, except for the bit about single flaps.  I love my single flap jumbo. For me, it's the beautiful curvature of the flap that gives it that elegant classic look.  The minis have flaps that are more flat and less curved. I don't like the minis as they lack that classic look.


----------



## Shindess

I hate the bottom of the gabriel.

The older hobo bags are like bin bags. 

I wish every season came with optional hardware because I hate any type of gold colouring with a passion and I truly love some of the colours they come out with.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?



Cost of living further away from more pricy high end areas frees up extra funds to purchase handbags.  Also, sometimes you are raised in a more hip area and you move to the boonies for work, but you still like what you like.


----------



## nashpoo

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?


I like to think Washington has some wealthy people considering how pricey it is to live here.. But we have no Chanel boutique haha. Just a nm..


----------



## weezer

I wish Chanel would sell their bags online


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

Lemonmint said:


> Hate the hard 'butt' part of anything Gabrielle
> 
> Classic black quilted flap is so common and not special at all
> 
> The saggy bottom of a Reissue reminds me of loose granny underwear
> 
> WOCs are not worth the money
> 
> Referring to a bag as "she" sounds silly
> 
> 
> Sorry if this offends anyone




Granny underwear!  Hahaha


----------



## amandacasey

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?


What a statement! I don’t have time to unpack that. Well okay I have the time but not the energy. And it ain’t worth it. But yeah Um. Have a bit of a problem with that first statement; to put it simply cause I’m tired, lots of people buy second hand because you can find highly sought after discontinued styles and combos and also save a few hundred to thousand. My mom is definitely in the category of “those who can afford” designer bags (sorry but it’s true) and she buys both new and second hand. She likes seeing what’s out there, getting some vintage styles, saving a couple grand is enjoyable, even for the wealthy. Open your mind a little bit- everyone loves a deal! As for the rest of your post about the zip codes...sigh I need Advil!! Someone hook me up lol. But my answer to that is, the world is a big place my friend. Lots of people living all over the globe! It’s incredible! and some people who don’t happen to be born/raised/live/work near a boutique happen to still like Chanel bags


----------



## Lemonmint

I guess the concept of "unpopular" might be escaping some people on this thread...


----------



## OCMomof3

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?



I have a hard time with your first point.  Buying secondhand saves money and may be giving a second life to a gorgeous bag that's just sitting in some collector's closet. Chanel prices are through the roof....what's wrong with affording a bag at a lower price? Not trying to be difficult, just don't understand.


----------



## kailimunster

amandacasey said:


> What a statement! I don’t have time to unpack that. Well okay I have the time but not the energy. And it ain’t worth it. But yeah Um. Have a bit of a problem with that first statement; to put it simply cause I’m tired, lots of people buy second hand because you can find highly sought after discontinued styles and combos and also save a few hundred to thousand. My mom is definitely in the category of “those who can afford” designer bags (sorry but it’s true) and she buys both new and second hand. She likes seeing what’s out there, getting some vintage styles, saving a couple grand is enjoyable, even for the wealthy. Open your mind a little bit- everyone loves a deal! As for the rest of your post about the zip codes...sigh I need Advil!! Someone hook me up lol. But my answer to that is, the world is a big place my friend. Lots of people living all over the globe! It’s incredible! and some people who don’t happen to be born/raised/live/work near a boutique happen to still like Chanel bags





Wow... Just wow.

Edit - Wow to the original post - yours was perfect.


----------



## amandacasey

kailimunster said:


> Wow... Just wow.
> 
> Edit - Wow to the original post - yours was perfect.


Thank you!


----------



## lalame

I don't like leather-lined bags.  I know, they're super luxurious but it kills me how scratched up mine always end up. I'm so OCD about that stuff... I prefer bags with carefree canvas lining. For this reason I am more attracted to seasonal flap bags that look classic-ish than actual classic flaps.

Re: investment bags, I'm one who likes to buy "investment bags." It's not because I can't afford them... it's because I get tired of bags, fast, and being able to sell it without taking a huge loss makes me feel a lot better about the occasional impulsive shopping. I'm under no pretenses that they are actual investments like stocks or real estate though.


----------



## lallybelle

Never a fan of the Gabrielle or Boy. I tried with the Boy but no dice. Maybe a small boy would be ok. Gabby has been a hard no since release. Fell for and love my 19...sorry haters..lol.
I've also been learning my lesson with SLGS. They can be too tempting & too cute, especially when there are nice colors, etc. But how many do you need? Now I just have 1 set I use all the time and I won't buy more.
Jumbo's are too damn heavy. There I said it. I used to love jumbos. 
WoC's - too small and the chain is way too long for me. pass.
Most costume Jewelry. I have a couple of pairs of earrings I like but most is too expensive and I'm not a huge jewelry person anyway.
Other than that I would say price increases but Chanel isn't the only brand with increases, everything "luxury" is really too expensive for what it is. But it doesn't stop us from buying it anyway...lol


----------



## amandacasey

lalame said:


> I don't like leather-lined bags.  I know, they're super luxurious but it kills me how scratched up mine always end up. I'm so OCD about that stuff... I prefer bags with carefree canvas lining. For this reason I am more attracted to seasonal flap bags that look classic-ish than actual classic flaps.
> 
> Re: investment bags, I'm one who likes to buy "investment bags." It's not because I can't afford them... it's because I get tired of bags, fast, and being able to sell it without taking a huge loss makes me feel a lot better about the occasional impulsive shopping. I'm under no pretenses that they are actual investments like stocks or real estate though.



I totally agree about the lining! I mean sure it’s nice in theory when they’re lined with leather but it’s just not practical. Everyone says its more luxurious but I don’t find it appealing once they’re scratched up inside. Definitely prefer the inside to be more carefree! And why not, its the inside anyway, it may as well be functional


----------



## Happycantwait

I see the reissue isn’t so popular. I much prefer it to the classic flap. Hate the logo on the flap. Also the gold on the flap doesn’t look nice to me. BTW, my reissue is not sagging on the bottom and I bought it second hand.


----------



## phishfan

amandacasey said:


> What a statement! I don’t have time to unpack that. Well okay I have the time but not the energy. And it ain’t worth it. But yeah Um. Have a bit of a problem with that first statement; to put it simply cause I’m tired, lots of people buy second hand because you can find highly sought after discontinued styles and combos and also save a few hundred to thousand. My mom is definitely in the category of “those who can afford” designer bags (sorry but it’s true) and she buys both new and second hand. She likes seeing what’s out there, getting some vintage styles, saving a couple grand is enjoyable, even for the wealthy. Open your mind a little bit- everyone loves a deal! As for the rest of your post about the zip codes...sigh I need Advil!! Someone hook me up lol. But my answer to that is, the world is a big place my friend. Lots of people living all over the globe! It’s incredible! and some people who don’t happen to be born/raised/live/work near a boutique happen to still like Chanel bags



Agreed. This entire post just leaves me BAFFLED.


----------



## phishfan

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?



“I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups.”

Who gives a f?? Is this really why you like a bag? This sentence also makes no sense.


----------



## classybags4ever

I’ve been flamed quite a bit, way more than I expected. So I feel the need to apologize to those I offended. I should have just said I prefer the reissue and left it at that, and kept the other thoughts to myself. Maybe they are stemming from problems within myself. I am going to refrain from posting anything for a while. Take care everyone, and again sorry.


----------



## ipsum

As for any investment, you've to be early bird. Like 5 years ago WOC was around € 800. Now around € 2000. I do think it was a good investment 5 years ago considering being able to use the bag for 5 years and still get a couple hundreds profit for selling it around € 1100.

For the price of flap bags, I do think being able to tailor chain lenghts should be a complimentary service.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

I like the Gabrielle and think that it actually brings something new to the table in the world of handbags, especially coming from the rather conservative Chanel brand. It’s a perfect casual bag.

Judging by this thread that seems unpopular enough


----------



## resplendent

sea0pal said:


> - hate how the flap bags age, a lot of 'collapsed' bags after a couple years just look flaccid and sad


Yes, I agree. And COMPLETELY related to this:

1) There are no Chanel bags that 'wear like a tank.' Chanel voodoo does not exist that somehow makes their leather invincible to regular wear, mold, gravity, weather, etc. Any sentiment in this vein makes me think ummm, haven't you seen what true vintage/well-loved bags on the resale markets look like (including caviar)? And anyone thus trying to justify most of the costs of these things by calculating cross-generational use come across to me as out of touch with reality.

2) 





classybags4ever said:


> I should have just said I prefer the reissue and left it at that


No, you should not have made such a bland comment, and I for one think the entire thread's been fun precisely because of all the different opinions AND I don't think your post was much worse than some of the others here.  In fact, I thought the thread asked for 'unpopular opinions' which means that disagreement will be inevitable...

3) I didn't initially get the Chanel 19 bag; in the soft floppy leathers such as lambskin or goatskin they will sag and crease significantly over time. Good luck to anyone who has bought and may eventually dislike it if they don't know this. BUT TO THOSE WHO OPINED HERE THAT IT'S BEST IN TWEED, the lightbulb hit! In FABRICS the design makes complete sense now!!! In fabric it will be flatteringly smushy, malleable, and probably destined for a nice long life.


----------



## chrissye

- I like silver hardware more than gold hardware
- I like the reissue more than CF
- I feel that CF makes me look like an old lady when I dress it up and it looks like a fake bag when I dress casually
- Most Chanel jewelry looks tacky
- I don't get the hype around the 19 bag, to me it looks too puffy like a big pillow and that big chain and chain logo look tacky. Also the bag is way too big and looks strange in most people


----------



## Pinkie*

I dont like boy bags and Gabrielle.
I prefer caviar over lambskin.
I adore jumbo and maxi flaps because of there shape


----------



## Lemonmint

Winter’sJoy said:


> That wasn’t unpopular that was downright mean, offensive and most importantly not true. That post shows you might be able to buy Chanel but not class nor cover up crass.




Technically, "mean, offensive, [untrue]"  opinions would be unpopular, no?


----------



## Mrs.Z

Happycantwait said:


> I see the reissue isn’t so popular. I much prefer it to the classic flap. Hate the logo on the flap. Also the gold on the flap doesn’t look nice to me. BTW, my reissue is not sagging on the bottom and I bought it second hand.


I didn’t care for the Reissue originally now I’m obsessed with it, just bought a blue velvet mini, now searching for the perfect tweed.   
However, I don’t care for the crinkled/wrinkled leather or Ruthenium hardware.


----------



## milkrun

I think tweed is beautiful and some seasons they look really stunning. But I dislike how people always say that tweed don't hold its value in the resale market. I've listed my tweed bag for sale below retail price and I have customers telling me that they want the bag but will offer much lower than retail just because it is tweed and it should not be sold at the price I offered.


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

classybags4ever said:


> I’ve been flamed quite a bit, way more than I expected. So I feel the need to apologize to those I offended. I should have just said I prefer the reissue and left it at that, and kept the other thoughts to myself. Maybe they are stemming from problems within myself. I am going to refrain from posting anything for a while. Take care everyone, and again sorry.



We all put our foot in our mouth at times.  I appreciate your apology.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Lemonmint said:


> Technically, "mean, offensive, [untrue]"  opinions would be unpopular, no?


Not necessarily and since the underlying problem doesn’t jump out at you, I’m willing to drill down a bit. Parts of her opinion was not about Chanel the brand, but about people- people she deems as unworthy of wearing the brand all under assumptions and preconceived notions.  Do you not see a problem with that?  The post was a judgement and not an opinion, there’s a difference. The posters’ aggressive tone and the use of her expression as an absolute fact when there is no evidence to support her claim is wrong and would be perceived as a judgement, whereas an opinion usually leaves room for error, is not based on fact and is seen as less aggressive. That’s just my little two cents.


----------



## deb68nc

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?


I had to read this comment twice it stunned me so. I normally never comment on posts like this but i have to say my peace. I live in Raleigh Durham NC (the capital of the state even) and we don’t have Chanel boutiques here. The closest Chanel is 3 hrs away in Charlotte NC and that’s in a Neiman Marcus. I see a lot of designer bags around. Mostly LV (which i read in another post that lady wrote that she finds the brand trashy) . She feels only certain zip codes should carry “elite” brands while the rest of the country carry “Wal Mart” Purses.? I saw a post where  She would never resort to pre owned cause it devalues the brand . The whole experience after all is going into the boutique and getting all the fluff of buying in person. The topic is about “unpopular opinion about Chanel the brand” not the people...OP should really think deep and hard into her core being and realize we all go to the same place after we die and having money doesn’t make you superior to others. True character and kindness holds the value to me ..Stay well friends!


----------



## Juda

How many times does classybag4ever have to apologize?


----------



## phishfan

Juda said:


> How many times does classybag4ever have to apologize?



Shrug. Comes with the territory when you say something offensive. 

That said, if she is genuinely apologetic and taking this as an opportunity for introspection I think that’s responsible and mature.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Juda said:


> How many times does classybag4ever have to apologize?


Until thoughts like that are depleted from the world. How many do you think it takes for that? Hopefully this is a lesson for others that share the same sentiments. No free passes. People need to be held accountable.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I don't like Chanel 19 line.  Bleah!


----------



## yinglo

I don't like to pay 5k+ for the incognito bag which has a textile lining. The piping of the leather strap looks prone to furring. It looks like 4k+ bag to me.


----------



## Swanky

Hey, we REQUIRE respectful posts.  Her post did NOT attack anyone personally and we don't allow that.  Telling her she's classless, needs mental help, prejudice, has self-esteem issues, etc. . .  is not kind.  Also, breaks our rules.  SO BE KIND, we really need that right now.  Back to topic!


----------



## OCMomof3

classybags4ever said:


> I’ve been flamed quite a bit, way more than I expected. So I feel the need to apologize to those I offended. I should have just said I prefer the reissue and left it at that, and kept the other thoughts to myself. Maybe they are stemming from problems within myself. I am going to refrain from posting anything for a while. Take care everyone, and again sorry.


No worries.  We all mis-speak at times. Be well!


----------



## kmatt33

- Caviar Leather which is durable is also feels like plastic
- Medium flap chain length is too short
- lack of decent crossbody bags for anybody over 5'4"
- the price is to high versus the quality of the leather and materials
- the lack of understated bags, everything screams Chanel with the double c logo
I still want a Chanel bag though and probably in Caviar so really I guess I am falling for the hype despite the points above


----------



## Swanky

You may find the right one!  I prefer lamb in a big way, but none of my caviar looks or 
feels plastic-y


----------



## emmajayne

I try so hard to like the Reissue, it looks so nice on everyone but it's just not for me. 
I sold my mini rectangular flap as I bought into the hype and I didn't like it on me in the end. Prefer my WOC as I'm tall. 
Not a fan of the Gabrielle hobo and 19 bag unless it's the tweed version. 
I do have a thing for the cc logo though. I can't help it


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I like the understatement of the Reissue and Gabrielle.  And I love Chanel quality and chicness, yet not a big fan of the big CCs for me.


----------



## Tamag0tchi

nashpoo said:


> I like to think Washington has some wealthy people considering how pricey it is to live here.. But we have no Chanel boutique haha. Just a nm..


Same sentiment. There’s a Chanel in San Francisco (which is 1.5-2 hours away). But, some of the wealthiest tech people live in and around the South Bay (Palo Alto, San Jose, Morgan Hill). And we don’t have a Chanel here. We have all other brands even Hermès (no Goyard either, boo).


----------



## purpleggplant

Tamag0tchi said:


> Same sentiment. There’s a Chanel in San Francisco (which is 1.5-2 hours away). But, some of the wealthiest tech people live in and around the South Bay (Palo Alto, San Jose, Morgan Hill). And we don’t have a Chanel here. We have all other brands even Hermès (no Goyard either, boo).



Seattle also has a Chanel boutique in Nordstrom- Downtown Seattle. Honestly, luxury shopping in Seattle/Bellevue sucks. We have the Bravren but not that many people even go there. Shopping in general sucks in Seattle.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Well, it’s seems many of us share clusters of the same “unpopular” opinions.  Here are mine:

• I hate the Gabrielle bag. Seriously. That hard bottom and the multiple straps...ugh
• The 19 looks like someone took one of the worn out, soft, shapeless Chanels on eBay and did a craft project putting pearls and doodads on it.  I want to like it. I just absolutely can’t. 
• The double flap makes no sense. Chanel can (and does) design a bag that holds its shape without the extra fussiness.  
• I don’t understand having lots and lots of black Chanel bags because I don’t see that as variety.  But, to each his or her own. 
• I think Chanel jewelry is overpriced and looks tacky. 
• Chanel has yet to design a good looking shoe that feels fresh and modern. 
• I’ve always liked the Boy and still do. 
• I would like to see the brand innovate beyond quilting and chains. Don’t know how they would do it but I’m game!


----------



## vivaciousbev1

English1221 said:


> The business affinity! I know it’s a practical bag but it just screams “housewife/mom crossbody bag” to me


I thought that until I saw one in this blue grey color from Paris. Loved it on my outfits. I would say depends on the color haha


----------



## FashionForwardChick

mrsinsyder said:


> The Reissue is so boring and looks like a Rebecca Minkoff bag


you mean the Rebecca Minkoff's look like the Chanel Reissue tehhehe jk I got you


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Chanel sunglasses are trashy


----------



## snowbubble

FashionForwardChick said:


> Chanel sunglasses are trashy


I kinda agree, even tho I own a few. They are so heavy and gives me a headache.


----------



## seeshells78

Tamag0tchi said:


> Same sentiment. There’s a Chanel in San Francisco (which is 1.5-2 hours away). But, some of the wealthiest tech people live in and around the South Bay (Palo Alto, San Jose, Morgan Hill). And we don’t have a Chanel here. We have all other brands even Hermès (no Goyard either, boo).


There's a Chanel in neiman marcus at Stanford  but they never have anything good.


----------



## Lisa3823

I hate the 19 and Gabrielle bags...but I also can’t stand gold hardware so that doesn’t help their cause


----------



## FashionForwardChick

i feel so bad typing this but i'm just gna say it ... some people recently make Chanel look trashy/cheap .... i'm having a hard time recognizing the brand sometimes are true luxury .. seems everyone can get their hands on it which would be cool but sometimes the styling is terrible and it's blasted in your face everywhere ... sorry 4 ranting ;P


----------



## louise_elouise

I'd say:
- wearing a Chanel bag does not automatically mean style
- Chanel has really lacked in creativity lately. I so wish the brand would experiment outside of quilting and pearls as another poster said
- ...maybe make the bags a bit more rare? I worry Chanel is becoming as common as LV. No disrespect to LV (which I love) but Chanel is another tier


----------



## phishfan

louise_elouise said:


> I'd say:
> - wearing a Chanel bag does not automatically mean style
> - Chanel has really lacked in creativity lately. I so wish the brand would experiment outside of quilting and pearls as another poster said
> - ...maybe make the bags a bit more rare? I worry Chanel is becoming as common as LV. No disrespect to LV (which I love) but Chanel is another tier



Agreed! I think some people take “a Chanel bag makes any outfit look good” too literally...


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

phishfan said:


> Agreed! I think some people take “a Chanel bag makes any outfit look good” too literally...


That’s so me.  I wear sweatpants with a Chanel bag.  Lol haha.  But in all fairness, since I’ve had kids, I find it’s hard to get dressed “normal” unless I’m on vacation, but I do like using a nice bag regardless. I’ve recently discovered cashmere sweatsuits those are cozy chic and look great with Chanel.


----------



## Sparkletastic

FashionForwardChick said:


> Chanel sunglasses are trashy





snowbubble said:


> I kinda agree, even tho I own a few. They are so heavy and gives me a headache.


I adore pretty sunnies and have a collection of designer sunnies that I adore - but no Chanel.  None of the styles have made me want to buy so far, but I certainly would have been open in the future.  

So, I’m curious when you two say “trashy” - are you saying tacky or they aren’t great quality?


----------



## luckylove

ok... unpopular opinions:

Years and years ago, "seasonal" bags and runway bags were very high quality  (much better quality than some of the recent collections). To me, they were preferable to a classic flap which seemed a bit dated and matronly when I was younger. 

I will take a lambskin or aged calfskin bag over caviar any day of the week.


----------



## FashionForwardChick

Sparkletastic said:


> I adore pretty sunnies and have a collection of designer sunnies that I adore - but no Chanel.  None of the styles have made me want to buy so far, but I certainly would have been open in the future.
> 
> So, I’m curious when you two say “trashy” - are you saying tacky or they aren’t great quality?


great question!!! I mean tacky


----------



## TeeCee77

chrissye said:


> - I like silver hardware more than gold hardware
> - I like the reissue more than CF
> - I feel that CF makes me look like an old lady when I dress it up and it looks like a fake bag when I dress casually
> - Most Chanel jewelry looks tacky
> - I don't get the hype around the 19 bag, to me it looks too puffy like a big pillow and that big chain and chain logo look tacky. Also the bag is way too big and looks strange in most people


All of this! Amen!


----------



## Sparkletastic

chrissye said:


> - I like silver hardware more than gold hardware
> - I like the reissue more than CF
> - I feel that CF makes me look like an old lady when I dress it up and it looks like a fake bag when I dress casually
> - Most Chanel jewelry looks tacky
> - I don't get the hype around the 19 bag, to me it looks too puffy like a big pillow and that big chain and chain logo look tacky. Also the bag is way too big and looks strange in most people


Ok. See. I’m a little irritated at you for saying what I didn’t know want to say.  I love my classic flaps but they do feel like the elder statesmen in my collection. LOL! Heck, all my Chanels do which is why I’ve (for the most part never say never) stopped buying Chanel.  But, I love them, tho. Visually. Not as much to wear. What to do? 


FashionForwardChick said:


> great question!!! I mean tacky


 got it.


----------



## bisousx

The slides from recent seasons look like they’re fresh out of the flea market


----------



## amandacasey

The classic flap in medium looks terribly matronly


----------



## aksaiyo

Beige Claire is a weird and unflattering color, especially on shoes. It’s supposed to flatter like a nude shoes while the black cap top cuts off the length, but i think it’s too pale and yellow to flatter most people. 18S dark beige would be a good color.


----------



## ElectricBoots

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> My very unpopular opinion is that I don’t understand having multiple bags in the same size or similar color.  I do love seeing people’s collections that feature many of the same bags and subtle variations in colors, but I would personally feel overwhelmed by having duplicates and having to choose which to use.


I totally agree. I can understand having a few bags in the same/ similar color particularly a neutral but it seems to be the thing now to have 100 bags in light pink/ beige/ white and I do not get it! My collection is pretty varied however to be fair almost all my clothes are black


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

The Gabrielle is so unstylish and doesn’t align with (what I feel are) the aesthetics of the brand. 

The boy only looks good in the small size. 

I really want to like silver or ruthenium hardware, but on most bags except black, they just don’t look as good as gold.

I will only buy a classic flap with gold hardware if it’s the older kind with real gold in the plating. I’d rather buy this used vs. new just to have the real gold, and I like the real gold tone better.

I don’t have any, but I actually really like jersey bags. Especially the vintage flaps, the gold stands out so much on them and they seem so light. I also like that this was the fabric Coco originally designed the flaps in.

The WOC isn’t a bag and if it’s your only Chanel, might as well save up for a flap bag which is still ridiculously priced, but more worth it than a wallet for nearly $3k.


----------



## cynics_love_critics

Thought I’d do mine! 

- I absolutely cant stand the new 19 Bag, it reminds me of a pillow you’d put on a sofa and not in a good way  

- Also can’t stand those new Velcro sandals... like I get they’re a trend but they just look bizarre to me

- Feel like the ballerinas and espadrilles are overrated. I own the espadrilles and while they’re comfy, I don’t find them to be anywhere near as comfy as the fabric-style sneakers, and I’m not even a sneaker person Like they’re good for what they are but they’re definitely not a must-have first designer pair of shoes like every fashion blogger seems to suggest. 

- Not a fan of caviar leather classic flaps, especially in black. I just think lambskin looks so much more luxurious. I get that the caviar is more durable but I find that specifically in the classic flap it just makes the bag look cheaper. I’m a uni student though so for everyday wear I’m using a tote, so I definitely see why others prefer caviar for that. 

- I like the unique look of the chain belts but I also feel like they would look bizarre with a more formal/dressy outfit, and kind of like something a belly dancer would wear with a more casual outfit I’ve never had a chance to try one though... it seems we sell out fast where I live.


----------



## lulilu

I don't like the quality of boy bags.  I really wanted to like them when they first came out.  i got on the list and got one and returned it -- don't like the quality of the fabric interior, the inside of the flap scratches easily (the new one had scratches) and it seems as if the flap is pleather covered cardboard.  I loved the look of the early one that had chains on it, but have seen a used one recently and it was all squashed up.
I do love them on others, so no offense meant.


----------



## amandacasey

Ooh wait I’ve got another I popular opinion.
The sneakers of these luxury brands (and Chanel sneakers) are hideous! In my opinion if you’re going to wear sneakers wear actual sneakers that look like proper sneakers, such as Nike, adidas, Reebok. I don’t get this luxury sneaker trend and I find them rather unattractive


----------



## Lemonmint

Some Chanel designs are so tacky, that the only thing going for them is that they are branded Chanel.


----------



## Tuned83

That buying seasonal bags is not a good idea. There are 1 or 2  exceptions obviously but the different iterations of flap bag they sell for £3.5k (so still quite pricey) with cloth lining with poorer build quality are not worth it imo.


----------



## jmen

amandacasey said:


> The classic flap in medium looks terribly matronly



When I first fell in love with Chanel one did not see Chanel being carried by every other person and that was part of the attraction. The other was the ability to have the piece spa’d.  That was in the 80s and since then, sad to say, the quality began to decline in the late 2000s despite the price going through the roof.  Btw, I do not subscribe to the idea that the cf is matronly.


----------



## Annabella4

I really like the Maxi flap, the look, the capacity, everything... great workhorse of a bag!


----------



## lovieluvslux

So funny.  I agree with you on those plastic looking slides.  

I am adding the Chanel collection - I call it candy color collection where the CC turnlock is the same color of the bag.  That does not turn me on one bit.  Just like the 19 collection, this is another turn off for me.



bisousx said:


> The slides from recent seasons look like they’re fresh out of the flea market


----------



## whitestiletto

This is such an interesting thread to see everyone's opinions!

I'm surprised to see that the Boy is so unpopular. I actually like the look of it! But anything larger than old medium, nahhh.... Looks too weird when it's big imo.

I have a love / hate relationship with Chanel's chains. At times I feel that it's classic chanel, other times I feel that it looks too dated. 

Chanel 19 looks cheap.

Deauville in any colors other than beige / white, looks like an overrated expensive paper bag. It is also not as lightweight as what I imagined. 

People refer to Chanel WOCs and costume jewellery as 'starter luxury items' but I'd rather they save for bigger ticket items such as the classic flaps.


----------



## sac14196

whitestiletto said:


> This is such an interesting thread to see everyone's opinions!
> 
> I'm surprised to see that the Boy is so unpopular.



I don't think the Boy is unpopular but just an unpopular opinion. Similar to a lot of people say they don't like a black cf, costume jewelry, or slg's but they're still popular.

I don't have a Boy, Reissue, or Gabrielle but I would love to add them, however my eyes wander and I keep buying other brands


----------



## TwiggyM

Love this topic! I guess my unpopular opinion is that I just don’t find Chanel to be worth the money anymore... I’ve fallen out of love with the brand and the (in my opinion) slightly uncreative designs, deteriorating quality and frequent price increases have put me off. I have only ever bought handbags and leather goods though, can’t say much about ready to wear or shoes.


----------



## phishfan

TwiggyM said:


> Love this topic! I guess my unpopular opinion is that I just don’t find Chanel to be worth the money anymore... I’ve fallen out of love with the brand and the (in my opinion) slightly uncreative designs, deteriorating quality and frequent price increases have put me off. I have only ever bought handbags and leather goods though, can’t say much about ready to wear or shoes.



I started buying Chanel in the last two years (I have three in my collection), after years of hyping up the classic flap in my imagination. Now I also feel the same way, after seeing more Chanel bags and being present in this forum. The bags are not worth the money and are just multiple iterations of the same thing...


----------



## thebagqueen

My unpopular Chanel opinions:

- Love the Reissue and the Boy
- Can't stand the Gabrielle or the 19


----------



## Venessa84

A lot of people say if you’re only going to have 1 Chanel bag, it’s gotta be a classic. I don’t think a classic works for everyone and there are some really gorgeous seasonal pieces out there with great quality.


----------



## TwiggyM

phishfan said:


> I started buying Chanel in the last two years (I have three in my collection), after years of hyping up the classic flap in my imagination. Now I also feel the same way, after seeing more Chanel bags and being present in this forum. The bags are not worth the money and are just multiple iterations of the same thing...



Exactly how I feel. I’ve sold my entire Chanel collection and now I focus on other designers and other brands where I feel I get better quality and bang for my buck.


----------



## Tltxx

I actually love the Gabrielle and think it’s a very practical and chic bag. Can worn with a super minimalist outfit or super street wear ❤️


----------



## phishfan

TwiggyM said:


> Exactly how I feel. I’ve sold my entire Chanel collection and now I focus on other designers and other brands where I feel I get better quality and bang for my buck.



Yes! There are so many other amazing designs out there, that might be more reasonably priced and higher quality. I still love the Chanel bags I have in my collection but I have zero interest in adding any more.


----------



## mrsinsyder

phishfan said:


> I started buying Chanel in the last two years (I have three in my collection), after years of hyping up the classic flap in my imagination. Now I also feel the same way, after seeing more Chanel bags and being present in this forum. The bags are not worth the money and are just multiple iterations of the same thing...


Plus their lack of changing the bags is why some of the fakes are so good that authenticators won't even authenticate via photo. I've seen high end fake flaps and boy bags that are identical to the real ones. It's wild.


----------



## lulilu

TwiggyM said:


> Love this topic! I guess my unpopular opinion is that I just don’t find Chanel to be worth the money anymore... I’ve fallen out of love with the brand and the (in my opinion) slightly uncreative designs, deteriorating quality and frequent price increases have put me off. I have only ever bought handbags and leather goods though, c*an’t say much about ready to wear or shoes*.



RTW prices have gone through the roof.  Lots of customers aren't buying.


----------



## aluvey

Interesting thread indeed! And I find myself agreeing to quite a number of them (their jewellery and overpricing!). SOme of my opinions are :

1) I dislike the boy design. I really don't see the appeal.
2) I prefer vintage Chanel flaps more as I find the newer ones feels plasticky and cheap. i have been wanting to get new flaps but am put off everytime i touch the new ones.
3) I prefer flatter non puffy quilting more.
4) The new mini flap chain is cheap looking and feels so light. The mini is my favourite size but can't seem to find the one I like. I end up with WOCs instead, which i feel is a must in every wardrobe!
5) I hate the two tone hardware done on the Chanel 19, which is otherwise a nice looking bag. It made it seem too busy.
6) I think their ballet flats are totally worth it as they are my fave pair of shoes and super comfy without having to break in. Patent toe caps are a must.

I'm still a huge fan but I don't think i will be buying anymore bags at retail price. (Maybe just the small vanity bag! Am dying to get my hands on that bag!). I'm just attaching a photo of some of my vintage Chanels below (Two of them are over 30 years old, which is really impressive so i highly recommend getting preloved flaps) Only my WOCs are new.


----------



## SPBiaes

Actually... you are gonna pay a lot more to get real pearl necklaces in the same size as the chanel glass pearls. Of course, it all depends on the pearl type & quality. Before Barney closed, I went and scored a set of beautiful golden south sea pearl necklace + earrings and you will not want to hear its price even after the discount lol! The faux pearl necklaces are okay if the price is below 2k usd, which they usually are. Not to mention some of them go on sale so you can get them with like less than 1k. The problem is most of the time, the designs are boring and unattractive.


----------



## splishy

lalame said:


> I don't like leather-lined bags.  I know, they're super luxurious but it kills me how scratched up mine always end up. I'm so OCD about that stuff... I prefer bags with carefree canvas lining. For this reason I am more attracted to seasonal flap bags that look classic-ish than actual classic flaps.
> 
> Re: investment bags, I'm one who likes to buy "investment bags." It's not because I can't afford them... it's because I get tired of bags, fast, and being able to sell it without taking a huge loss makes me feel a lot better about the occasional impulsive shopping. I'm under no pretenses that they are actual investments like stocks or real estate though.



I agree with your point re 'investment'. Given the price of these bags it's good to know you can get good return should you wish to sell/buy something else. I don't expect to get more than I paid but it's nice not to take a big hit!


----------



## TadPlaid

My unpopular thoughts. 

1. The recent quality issues with Chanel (likely due to mass production) has me doubting the brand’s luxury status. 

2. Due to #1, I do not want Chanel to engage in e-commerce. It would only worsen this issue. 

3. I hate aged/brushed GHW. I like the 19A mini reissue in shiny GHW.


----------



## Grande Latte

I hate the boy design. Hate it.


----------



## B4GBuff

Grande Latte said:


> I hate the boy design. Hate it.



Same here. I never understood why so many like it. Its just boring.


----------



## purpleggplant

Boy bags: ugly and bulky... I really don’t like this style. It’s not sleek. 

Iridescent leathers: tacky 

Gabriella bags: I actually don’t mind the mini size. The larger ones look too disheveled for me.

Camellia designs on bag: tacky 

19 flap bags: ugly 

Mini squares: I think the shape is ugly. And I don’t like how a lot of them will bulge out on the sides. It makes it look like what you’d find at counterfeit stores. 

Chanel wallets with quilted designs. I think the quilts make it look too puffy which make it look bulky. Not sleek.


----------



## Olgita

purpleggplant said:


> Boy bags: ugly and bulky... I really don’t like this style. It’s not sleek.
> 
> Iridescent leathers: tacky
> 
> Gabriella bags: I actually don’t mind the mini size. The larger ones look too disheveled for me.
> 
> Camellia designs on bag: tacky
> 
> 19 flap bags: ugly
> 
> Mini squares: I think the shape is ugly. And I don’t like how a lot of them will bulge out on the sides. It makes it look like what you’d find at counterfeit stores.
> 
> Chanel wallets with quilted designs. I think the quilts make it look too puffy which make it look bulky. Not sleek.



I agree that camellia design on bags, wallets, and pouches is tacky


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Can someone please define their interpretation of the word tacky? I think the word is being overused and abused on this forum.


----------



## Milosmum0307

I hate caviar leather and think it looks cheap.  Sorry?


----------



## JenJBS

Wanting them to sell bags online.

Not selling online pre-Covid was one thing. We are in a different world now... And since they now sell some stuff online they do engage in internet commerce (previously they said they did not engage in internet commerce) - so why not really do it and put everything online? In for a penny, in for a pound.

When I contacted them on their ‘live chat’ feature, they said it’s all about Customer Service, which is in the boutique. But for those of us a few hundred miles from the nearest boutique that isn’t helpful. And to me customer service is about serving/helping the customer – and that means helping online. Even if it was only ‘til the boutiques open again that would be a start.


----------



## flowerboy

purpleggplant said:


> Boy bags: ugly and bulky... I really don’t like this style. It’s not sleek.
> 
> Iridescent leathers: tacky
> 
> Gabriella bags: I actually don’t mind the mini size. The larger ones look too disheveled for me.
> 
> Camellia designs on bag: tacky
> 
> 19 flap bags: ugly
> 
> Mini squares: I think the shape is ugly. And I don’t like how a lot of them will bulge out on the sides. It makes it look like what you’d find at counterfeit stores.
> 
> Chanel wallets with quilted designs. I think the quilts make it look too puffy which make it look bulky. Not sleek.


What you said.


----------



## Olgita

Winter’sJoy said:


> Can someone please define their interpretation of the word tacky? I think the word is being overused and abused on this forum.



To me a word “tacky” means a mix between cheesy and corny. However, I may not be totally right or accurate as English is not my primary language. Would love to hear what native English speakers think.


----------



## misspink001

serialshopper said:


> I think it’s just me and my mum that love the Maxi size flaps. I love the boy bag too!


I love my Maxi's. I carry too much to get anything smaller.


----------



## JenJBS

Winter’sJoy said:


> Can someone please define their interpretation of the word tacky? I think the word is being overused and abused on this forum.



Poor taste. Inappropriate. To me, that includes context. Jeans and tee shirt at a family barbeque, fine. Jeans and tee shirt at a wedding that specified formal dress code, tacky.


----------



## Allthesmallthings

Olgita said:


> To me a word “tacky” means a mix between cheesy and corny. However, I may not be totally right or accurate as English is not my primary language. Would love to hear what native English speakers think.



Cheap or in poor taste


----------



## Olgita

Allthesmallthings said:


> Cheap or in poor taste



Thank you. This makes sense.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Olgita said:


> To me a word “tacky” means a mix between cheesy and corny. However, I may not be totally right or accurate as English is not my primary language. Would love to hear what native English speakers think.





JenJBS said:


> Poor taste. Inappropriate. To me, that includes context. Jeans and tee shirt at a family barbeque, fine. Jeans and tee shirt at a wedding that specified formal dress code, tacky.





Allthesmallthings said:


> Cheap or in poor taste



Thanks for responding! So with that being said do you think any of Chanel’s pieces qualify as tacky? I get that certain items may not be everyone’s cup of tea and yes everyone is entitled to their opinion but I just find it hard to believe that they should be labeled tacky. It just seems to have become a buzzword on the forum and I’ve seen it multiple times. I definitely agree with @JenJBS ‘s definition.


----------



## bisousx

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thanks for responding! So with that being said do you think any of Chanel’s pieces qualify as tacky? I get that certain items may not be everyone’s cup of tea and yes everyone is entitled to their opinion but I just find it hard to believe that they should be labeled tacky. It just seems to have become a buzzword on the forum and I’ve seen it multiple times. I definitely agree with @JenJBS ‘s definition.



Oh, there are soo many new Chanel pieces that I find tacky. Recent trends makes me question whether the classic luxurious look is dead and the new acceptable style has everyone trying hard not to look well dressed & polished in in their plastic designer flip flops or worse, cotton dad sandals with a CC slapped on it so we know it’s Chanel. Sorry to anyone who’s a fan  I’m positive that the designers weren’t aiming for luxury with some of these styles in mind.


----------



## Olgita

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thanks for responding! So with that being said do you think any of Chanel’s pieces qualify as tacky? I get that certain items may not be everyone’s cup of tea and yes everyone is entitled to their opinion but I just find it hard to believe that they should be labeled tacky. It just seems to have become a buzzword on the forum and I’ve seen it multiple times. I definitely agree with @JenJBS ‘s definition.



No offense to anyone, just my personal unpopular opinion: camellia embossing on handbags and leather goods looks tacky. If someone is wearing the above item to a wedding it is appropriate, but otherwise to me it looks tacky.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Unpopular opinion, that seasonal bags have lesser quality than anything in the classic line.


----------



## purpleggplant

Winter’sJoy said:


> Thanks for responding! So with that being said do you think any of Chanel’s pieces qualify as tacky? I get that certain items may not be everyone’s cup of tea and yes everyone is entitled to their opinion but I just find it hard to believe that they should be labeled tacky. It just seems to have become a buzzword on the forum and I’ve seen it multiple times. I definitely agree with @JenJBS ‘s definition.



For me, just because Chanel has a reputation of “class” does not mean that everything they produce is classic. Also just because it is expensive, does not mean it is good. Everyone has their own preferences, which I think is absolutely wonderful. For for me, it’s things like Designer PVC bags or metallic colored leather. I think it’s tacky. For me, tacky means cheap looking.


----------



## SPBiaes

Hahaha they won't engage in handbag/rtw e-commerce bc they "value" boutique experience/customer service. I guess they are also implying their makeup/skincare/sunglasses departments do not care about customer service haha! I was lucky to have always had good experience in chanel boutiques bc of my SA's. But let's be honest, we have read many stories of people receiving not so pleasant treatments. They do not (or maybe they no longer can) stand by their products; they offer poor post-sale service. But sure, they value customer service.....


----------



## milkrun

My opinion of a tacky Chanel would be a design that is commonly seen elsewhere but chanel slap on a CC logo and sells it for 50x - 100x the price without the logo. One example would be this:


Image retrieved via google.

Another design I find tacky is this. I don't know how or why would chanel want to put 2 large logos on the front of their bag. That ot me seems kinda strange and doesnt seem classy at all. Just a chanel bag screaming to be a chanel bag


----------



## M00

This will be a totally unpopular opinion. The 17B rose gold mini. I saw this bag sold for over 6k on preloved market (the bag was USED, not even brand new) I know... I know... My cousin owns this bag and while I’m agree it’s a beautiful bag, I don’t think I’d ever pay even that close for a mini


----------



## gagabag

JenJBS said:


> Wanting them to sell bags online.
> 
> Not selling online pre-Covid was one thing. We are in a different world now... And since they now sell some stuff online they do engage in internet commerce (previously they said they did not engage in internet commerce) - so why not really do it and put everything online? In for a penny, in for a pound.
> 
> When I contacted them on their ‘live chat’ feature, they said it’s all about Customer Service, which is in the boutique. But for those of us a few hundred miles from the nearest boutique that isn’t helpful. And to me customer service is about serving/helping the customer – and that means helping online. Even if it was only ‘til the boutiques open again that would be a start.


This, 100%!


----------



## lyxxx035

When I see YouTube videos or photos of bag displays/closets/rooms and there are Chanel coffee table books or an art display of some sort that says Chanel/Prada/Louis Vuitton that was obviously purchased at TJ Maxx or Etsy. I do love Chanel boxes as display though! For some reason, anytime I see “luxury decor” of the brand names displayed that are clearly not from the boutique, I find it cheapens everything. Let the luxury bag shine on its own!


----------



## nashpoo

M00 said:


> This will be a totally unpopular opinion. The 17B rose gold mini. I saw this bag sold for over 6k on preloved market (the bag was USED, not even brand new) I know... I know... My cousin owns this bag and while I’m agree it’s a beautiful bag, I don’t think I’d ever pay even that close for a mini


Yes!!! Honestly I don't understand the hype! I don't really think it's that nice


----------



## gail13

The Medium Classic Flap is the most over rated bag. It holds very little and it can't go cross body unless you are very tiny.  People think they need one and later find out its not useful at all unless you go out alot for dinner.


----------



## m_ichele

gail13 said:


> The Medium Classic Flap is the most over rated bag. It holds very little and it can't go cross body unless you are very tiny.  People think they need one and later find out its not useful at all unless you go out alot for dinner.


Totally agree. I bought into the hype until I actually tried one and found that even with editing what I carry, it was still too small. And this was years ago when I actually carried less!


----------



## sizz

- I don‘t get the hype for the mini, I don‘t think it‘s as good value as people make it out to be. 
- Gabrielle > Boy, I think the Gabrielle design is really something new and creative while still being very wearable. Don‘t have one myself so I cant really speak on comfort etc. 
- I don‘t mind the dressed down look with a classic flap, can be done really well imho. 
- I don‘t like the Jumbo. Especially the black one with GHW. For some reason it seems outdated to me, probably because Lauren Conrad has it and i associate it with her/late 2000s. I don‘t like how low it sits when worn single strap and it‘s too big looking when worn crossbody.


----------



## LV_4ever

My unpopular opinion is that seasonal bags are not cheaply made and are absolutely worth the price. Not everyone wants to wear the same classic as everyone else. A little originality is important too.
Also everyone complains the WOC is too small. It is supposed to be small and fit only a few things. That is the entire point.


----------



## Egel

I don't get the WOC. A wallet is something you put in your bag. It's made to store money and cards. Not money, keys, a phone and a lipstick. 

In my head I use a bag to finish my outfit. That is not some quick grab 'n go that only fits my essentials. Why not take a minibag instead? To each their own, but I'll never get used to it.


----------



## Bisoux78

This thread is so entertaining!!! lol. Here's mine:

*-The jumbo double flap in caviar is NOT HEAVY. It's just annoying to get in and out of. 
-Chanel makes ugly shoes (except for the ballerina flats and espadrilles).
-Chanel classic flaps are not everyday bags. If i'm going to spend that much money on a piece, it will definitely not be a workhorse bag. That's what LV and Balenciaga are for.  
*


----------



## BrigitteBag

-I don't like the WOC -- I think they're cute but impossible for me -- it is a wallet
-I don't like the BOY -- too bulky, I'm also afraid stuff will spill out of the sides
-I actually love a lot of the costume jewelry just wish it was priced a little more in line with what it is -- costume jewelry -- that was the point of Coco Chanel's idea, women wearing lots of chunky costume jewelry so you're not dripping in expensive stuff -- was supposed to be quirky and more ********ic and not a conspicuous display of spending too much money on adornments (maybe this isn't an unpopular opinion?)
-I love a lot of the seasonal bags -- why not? You find something you may never see again
-Love hate with Gabrielle -- I love that it is unisex, I love a somewhat structured hobo, not crazy about how the leather slouches over the solid bottom, love the tweeds, cannot figure out which size (small? medium?), love/like the chains but sometimes don't (?) often it's just based on how someone styles it. Always want one and resist because of my schizo reaction to it


----------



## nycmamaofone

I’m over buying new Chanel bags.


----------



## arliegirl

classybags4ever said:


> I agree with this, except for the bit about single flaps.  I love my single flap jumbo. For me, it's the beautiful curvature of the flap that gives it that elegant classic look.  The minis have flaps that are more flat and less curved. I don't like the minis as they lack that classic look.


Would love to see your single jumbo flap! I am debating one now! Is it heavy? Can you wear crossbody?


----------



## *MJ*

I don't love reissues...they aren't structured enough for me.
I don't love the 19 bag...same reasoning...but somehow it is growing on me? lol
I think the Deauville non-leather totes are cute but way overpriced for a fabric bag.
I love the Tweed jackets, but I think in general Chanel RTW is ridiculously overpriced so I won't buy.


----------



## amna72

Gabrielle in medium size is the most practical and versatile Chanel bag - I have 3 of them
Mini is oh soo over rated, it never managed to win my heart - I do admit that I have one
Medium CF is the second most over rated bag after mini -  I do have one in my collection though


----------



## IzzaGee

Mini is not classic. Only the double flaps are classic.(might be more of a fact than an opinion) when discussing classic flaps, minis should be excluded.

Chanel 19 is tacky. Chunky chains, pillowy look - all very trendy ATM and i wonder how long this will last.

Fabric Deauvilles are WAY overpriced.

Lambskin over caviar. A black caviar jumbo in gold hardware is so safe and boring. 

Chanel vanity case bags are gorgeous.


----------



## blu3kiss

Lalaloopsy12345 said:


> My very unpopular opinion is that I don’t understand having multiple bags in the same size or similar color.  I do love seeing people’s collections that feature many of the same bags and subtle variations in colors, but I would personally feel overwhelmed by having duplicates and having to choose which to use.



I’m with you on this! I don’t have the same bag with same size.  I try to have different kinds and they are all in different colors lol


----------



## M e o w

I don’t really like most costume jewelry because they can look kind of cheap. I don’t know if it’s just me. They look nice as decor for flat lay photos though.


----------



## Cool Gal

1. Black caviar looks like somewhat a little dull of dark gray to me.
2. Chanel Chevron-quilted flap bag looks like YSL. Don't know who copied who.


----------



## JayhawkLV

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?


Are you serious? Many wealthy people who can afford many bags, among other things, don’t live near the all mighty CHANEL store. This is one of the most uneducated statements ever stated on this forum. Get out more when this quarantine is over. Many places you should visit with many interesting, educated, successful people out there.


----------



## resplendent

sizz said:


> I don‘t like the Jumbo. Especially the black one with GHW. For some reason *it seems outdated to me, probably because Lauren Conrad has it and i associate it with her/late 2000s.*


----------



## resplendent

LV_4ever said:


> My unpopular opinion is that seasonal bags are not cheaply made and are absolutely worth the price. Not everyone wants to wear the same classic as everyone else. A little originality is important too.
> Also everyone complains the WOC is too small. It is supposed to be small and fit only a few things. That is the entire point.



Unfortunately, some seasonal pieces are rather cheaply made.  Super Dacob had one (extra mini multicolore) that had to be sent to the boutique more than once to repair poor workmanship while it was still new...finally, Chanel did a hack job by shortening the chain without telling him, but he had measured it on an unboxing and got fed up and asked for a refund/store credit.

Other seasonal items are like, "ooh, I want that." "What?? All the boutiques here have already sold out??? And we're not getting any more?! " and are certainly well-made. There are a few seasonal bags I feel like I missed out on and I keep checking resale sites to see if anyone is selling (and they aren't...)...they are seasonal variants of classics, though (2 WOCs, 2 Reissues.)


----------



## happy27

All the people panic buying Chanel before the price increase will be in for a rude shock when they realize that they’ve either settle and bought the wrong bag or the financial situation changed that it’s actually reckless to spend...

There will be a large influx of selling in the next couple of months


----------



## cllb

JayhawkLV said:


> Are you serious? Many wealthy people who can afford many bags, among other things, don’t live near the all mighty CHANEL store. This is one of the most uneducated statements ever stated on this forum. Get out more when this quarantine is over. Many places you should visit with many interesting, educated, successful people out there.



That persons post just made me laugh. It’s the words of someone who really doesn’t live in the ‘exclusive’ world they think they do but is desperate to advertise themselves as such. The wealthiest people I know do have a sort of pied a terre in London - but they spend most of their time in the deep countryside in massive houses etc. They also probably don’t give two tosses about buying designer goods. They just buy what they buy, when they buy it


----------



## milkrun

Yes this. I’ve listed a few bags for sale prior to the price increase. Not many were keen on the price point which I’ve listed the bags at. And now after the price increase news came out, I’ve received an influx of inquiries and offers. Sigh



happy27 said:


> All the people panic buying Chanel before the price increase will be in for a rude shock when they realize that they’ve either settle and bought the wrong bag or the financial situation changed that it’s actually reckless to spend...
> 
> There will be a large influx of selling in the next couple of months


----------



## tulipfield

I hate the crocodile stitch (actually, I just hate any kind of treatment of a leather that is supposed to make it look like croc/python/whatever exotic).

My grandmas were incredibly stylish and well-dressed, so if a Chanel item is “grandma-ish,” that’s a selling point for me!

I very much dislike Karl Lagerfeld, for a variety of reasons, but design-wise I wish he hadn’t pivoted the brand to be _so_ logo-centric.  A perfectly lovely boot is ruined because “CHANEL” is stamped in gigantic letters down the side.


----------



## amna72

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?




I just can not justify under any circumstances why someone would make a statement like this, so sad....


----------



## Allthesmallthings

Mini reissue >>>>>>>>>>>>> classic mini

it’s just so much better.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Price increase, plenty of complaints = consumers still purchasing.


----------



## Lulumelons

I love Chanel, own 2 m/l, 3jumbos, 1 226 & 1 Trendy CC, has 7 more items on my wishlist but this is just me being picky:

1. Sometimes the sound of the chain is annoying.
2. Chain’s weight heavier than the body of the bag.
3. Distressed leather on the reissue is not flattering at all, it should be smooth calf & shiny hardware.
4. Minis & WOC are useless for me personally & although a starter “bag”, not worth it. Exception of the 19s pearl mini, it’s on my list. 
5. CC can be overwhelmingly lazy, slap it on earrings, t-shirt, belt, bracelets, shoes... I mean... makes me want to puke.
6. Quilting on everything, it starts to look like diaper bag and same like no.5, want to puke.
7. Same as no.5, makes me wonder what’s the deal with the CC earings, brooch etc, costume jewellery is waste of money.
8. SLG, they’re like, scraps of leftovers leather from making bags, am I right? Then they just make it into small little pouches & wallets for money grab. Especially when I see people who need a card case, coin purse, key pouch, a pouch to put more pouches in lol just get a wallet that fits everything! Don’t even get started on them putting organisers into pouch into organisers into bags!!! Drove me crazy.
9. Chanel 19 will end up like the Celine lugguage bag.
10. Gabrielle bag seems cumbersome... though 19s croc embossed is on my list.
11. Chevron only looks good on the boy. On anything else it’s like very granny, old and boring sorry.
12. Single flap jumbo > Double flap
13. Please let the really beat up, tired looking vintage flaps take a rest, look so pitiful, fragile.
14. Diana flap over priced.
15. So black are depressed goth bags. Just kidding. 
16. Coco handle is cute but ugly af, like the handle is thicc.
17. Larger caviar grain look better imo the 20c grey looks a little plasticky.
18. I miss silver hardware... it’s been all light gold lately...

Lastly; Why oh why did they pick Kristin Stewart as a Chanel girl??


----------



## rambunctious

tulipfield said:


> I hate the crocodile stitch (actually, I just hate any kind of treatment of a leather that is supposed to make it look like croc/python/whatever exotic).
> 
> My grandmas were incredibly stylish and well-dressed, so if a Chanel item is “grandma-ish,” that’s a selling point for me!
> 
> I very much dislike Karl Lagerfeld, for a variety of reasons, but design-wise I wish he hadn’t pivoted the brand to be _so_ logo-centric.  A perfectly lovely boot is ruined because “CHANEL” is stamped in gigantic letters down the side.


Exactly the problem I have. I see nice bags, shirts, what have you, but then they're ruined (to me) by having logomania.  I especially hate when a really beautiful bag, in wonderful leather, in a great shape, so lush and luxurious looking, then has the designer name stamped in gold on it.  It never fails to ruin it for me because I'm paying for a beautiful piece of work. Not to be the designer's hype-man.  And the "CC" logo, for me, can be cute sometimes, like on jewelry but distracting and even tacky looking when on a bag.  I understand why Lagerfeld did it: It SELLS.  A lot of of people aren't like me and more power to them!  It's just not for me.  Let the design, details, and leather shine through. That should be enough if it's any good.


----------



## EHK

I love boy bag
I love jumbo and maxi bags over minis
I don't like gabrielle
I like 19 only if they make chain one color, too busy looking


----------



## tulipfield

rambunctious said:


> Exactly the problem I have. I see nice bags, shirts, what have you, but then they're ruined (to me) by having logomania.  I especially hate when a really beautiful bag, in wonderful leather, in a great shape, so lush and luxurious looking, then has the designer name stamped in gold on it.  It never fails to ruin it for me because I'm paying for a beautiful piece of work. Not to be the designer's hype-man.  And the "CC" logo, for me, can be cute sometimes, like on jewelry but distracting and even tacky looking when on a bag.  I understand why Lagerfeld did it: It SELLS.  A lot of of people aren't like me and more power to them!  It's just not for me.  Let the design, details, and leather shine through. That should be enough if it's any good.



So I have a silk top from several seasons ago and it has a rhinestone cc logo in the bottom corner.  It’s quite small so it doesn’t bother me too much but one day when I wore it while shopping a sales lady at Sephora asked me if I had sewn it on myself.    Sadly that’s how tacked-on they look sometimes!


----------



## skigirl3136

I love the Chanel north/south boy and think I'm going to buy it as my first Chanel bag! I know a lot of people hate it but I think it's young, fun, and unique. I also think it looks a lot better on than the east/west boy, which looks weirdly boxy to me


----------



## jayohwhy

I think it’s boring to buy multiples of chanel classics even if they are in different colors. Style to style, the silhouette of the bag doesn’t really vary that much and it seems like almost a waste of a large amount of money to have so many bags that look so similar.


----------



## Etincelle

- I really don’t get Chanel sneakers. Overpriced and too in your face
- I can’t stand mixed hardware on bags. The Chanel 19 would look so much nicer without it
- The Deauville is overpriced and that big Chanel in the front makes it look cheap
- The Boy is one of the nicest bags currently available, especially in small and old medium
- I don’t get spending thousands on tired looking vintage flaps. I get that the quality was better back then but spending 3K on a beat up bag from 40 years ago seems like a waste of money to me unless it’s a collector’s piece maybe (please don’t hate me )
- Caviar looks nicer than Lambskin 
- Jumbo is the best size for the Classic Flap
- Bags covered with pearls look like they have acne


----------



## eckw

I prefer tweed and denim to caviar and lambskin for Chanel bags (but hate their jersey-material bags).

Pearls on Chanel bags look awful.

Chanel 19 photographs well but does not feel luxe at all in real life.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

My seemingly unpopular and personal opinion, I do not enjoy the feel or look of caviar. I don’t mind if that is what other people love and carry, it’s just not what I want to touch or see when I use my bag.


----------



## chanelandcostco

Etincelle said:


> - Bags covered with pearls look like they have acne



The pearl covered CF always triggers my trypophobia.


----------



## Venessa84

chanelandcostco said:


> The pearl covered CF always triggers my trypophobia.



You too?? I thought it was just me...the all over pearls really creeps me out


----------



## demicouture

I don’t understand the hype around SLGs?
To spend so much money on an array of different coloured wallets, o cases, card holders etc is somewhat uncool to me.


----------



## M1182

The Jumbo Classic Flaps are a lot smaller than people make them out to be.


----------



## MissChanelGoyard

I like caviar, tweed, and the leather intertwined with sliver hardware chain, so I don’t like any other type of shoulder straps including le boys and most of reissues.

I prefer the miss lock over the logo lock actually.

I hate the chain length of cf medium bc I want to wear it crossbody.

The dream bag will be cf medium with the cf mini chain (perfect length ) and the 2.55 lock (low key).


----------



## Tahoe10

Aw man. I love everything about Chanel bags. Other than the recent price increase. Honestly, Chanel still makes my heart sing or whatever that saying is. 

The only thing I dislike (as many others stated) is the costume jewelry. I love jewelry and would not buy fake pearls/cheap metals/crystals.


----------



## mmcjm

my unpopular opinion is that the new gen bags are so mass produced with such poor QC that they look like fake bags, with crooked CCs, non aligned back pockets and misaligned flaps. It so misaligned that when i pointed it out to my SA, he told me that it is normal to have crooked flaps and only the fakes are perfectly aligned!! LMAO.


----------



## mzbaglady1

mmcjm said:


> my unpopular opinion is that the new gen bags are so mass produced with such poor QC that they look like fake bags, with crooked CCs, non aligned back pockets and misaligned flaps. It so misaligned that when i pointed it out to my SA, he told me that it is normal to have crooked flaps and only the fakes are perfectly aligned!! LMAO.


Yes you got to have a hearty laugh behind your  Sa comments about a poor quality made bag but tragic when this same Sa sends this same bag out by phone order to a unsuspecting customer.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

I hated anything Gabrielle but the bag pack has something that attracts me.  I hate bag packs but I couldn’t forget the freaking Gabrielle bag pack so I got a pre loved one


----------



## Cdnbagaddict

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?



Quite the opposite- buying the bag secondhand to save money is why we can afford the the things that matter most to us- whether that be designer items, vacations, cars boats etc. Those who truly have saved/invested/built up a portfolio, haven’t done so by consistently spending just to show that we can afford to buy whatever the latest splurge is. I’m also truly sorry that you feel that way about the reissue. If you really need to prove that you aren’t in the category that needs to save or buy the investment bag, perhaps you should reflect on why that is and who you are surrounded with that would judge you for wanting to buy a preloved bag. It’s not clear from your post who these people are (friends? Colleagues? family? Random people on the street?) that would potentially think less of you- or why you desperately want to ensure they don’t categorize you as being in the above two groups? But I feel quite bad for you, I hope you can find a way to surround yourself with a supportive, more humble circle of influence. Best of luck.


----------



## september1985

*I love Chanel costume jewelry.
*I prefer the classic flap in a bright color.
*I despise chevron, in general. 
*I don't buy pre-loved simply because I truly believe that the “in-store experience” is worth the extra.


----------



## ashin121

This thread is so entertaining and fun! It's like a confession booth.  Haha
Here's mine: 
-Gabrielle and Chanel 19 are ugly
- chanel costume jewelry is overpriced and cheap. I often see the pearls or gem fall out or broken pieces. Would rather get jewelry from cartier , rolex, or VCA
-vanity case bags don't seem practical to me. Hard to get in and out. I do think the filigree vanity case is beautiful but not functional. 
-different color SLGs are fun and makes me happy. I used to not understand why people would waste their money on a bunch of slgs when they can probably just buy a purse.  When I added mine up ( cost wise), I could have purchased a chanel mini or m/l. After a while, using the same slgs got boring to me. Mixing it up with different fun colors made it fun. I'm at purse peace so I'm now having fun with different colored slgs that I normally wouldn't get in a purse. 
- colored slgs or purses with matching color hardware looks childish (excluding so black. For example,  Pink purse with pink hardware etc)
- chanel shoes are a waste of money because it wears and doesn't last.
- when I look at the preloved market and I see the conditions of some of these bags, I don't understand how people can mistreat their purses that poorly. Some are in such poor condition.  It look like it's been washed with mud and scrapped against rocks. 
- don't understand preloved markets that charge over retail $. 
- lambskin isn't as delicate as people think it is. 
- love my WOC, jumbo and boy OM
- m/l is overrated. Although, I do have one. it's not as practical but I love it for weddings and dinners.
- square mini looks childish

With that being all said,  I still believe to each their own and everyone should buy what they love.  It's a good thing we all have different taste so each piece gets some love and the world isn't filled with the same bag.


----------



## september1985

classybags4ever said:


> If you’re buying second hand to save money you can’t afford to buy the bag.
> 
> Same for the “investment group”
> 
> I love the reissue the most partially because it holds its value the least so people know I’m not in one of the above two groups. Also because in my social circle everyone now has a classic flap, the reissue is still unique...so far.
> 
> So many people on this forum who say they don’t live near a Chanel boutique.  It really confuses me. Where are these people?  Don’t most high income people that would classify as the clientele Chanel is catering to live in expensive zip codes with all the designer brands and shops a stones throw away?



I’d say that this is the most unpopular opinion thus far!


----------



## passion.du.jour

JoeyLouis said:


> Stacked pearl details remind me of anal beads.


 this made me LOL !


----------



## atana117

Egel said:


> I got the hype, lived the hype, thought that that would be the one bag that would rule them all and now I am completely done with it. Whenever I see it now, it only aggravates me.


what changed your mind?


----------



## passion.du.jour

I feel my love for Chanel is not where it used to be as more of their focus shifted to “trendy” pieces. The most recent bag purchase I made was a burgundy GST in 2014. I still love all my “older” bags and feel that the quality was superior then. Some of my opinions:

Dislike the Boy bags
Dislike the Gabriella bags
Dislike the light gold hardware color on bags
Love costume jewelry though only earrings and brooches in the CC design.


----------



## Firstchanellv28

I’d say the latest Chanel 19 bag is as hideous as the Chanel Gabrielle bag! I could make them out of quilted fat pillows while I could turn my coach and put some long straps on it to make it a Gabrielle! Don’t mind me though it’s just some unpopular opinion!  

While my own pop. opinion is that the classics are like granny bags but they look so classy and gorgeous on me so I had to get them! 
Oh about that boy? Some days I just can’t stand it’s to edgy and charming and some days I’m ready to rock and roll and pose with it! So yeah I’m all for that boy and that classic flap! But I don’t mind a twist to that reissue which has the iridescent graffiti! It’s the most perfect remake of an reissue! 
So classy, a lil vintage vibe, changes color depending on her attitude and wrinkle free!


----------



## Egel

atana117 said:


> what changed your mind?


 I tried it out and wasn't in love with it.


----------



## jtxo

My unpopular opinion is that Chanel quality is bizarre for the amount of money that you are spending. I purchased the classic Chanel studs and the classic cardholder. I cannot make this up - when I was at the boutique, my SA showed me three different classic cardholders (the same model) and there were so many quality control issues - unreal! Glue marks, creasing of the leather (it looked like it had been used for months when it was brand new), crooked hardware, poor stitching. I was so embarrassed to be spending that kind of money and seeing my SA run around trying to rub the glue off and saying that it was still good. Anyway, I got home and found out that my the post of one of my earrings was bent - I had to bend it back without snapping off the post! So frustrating. Chanel's quality does not reflect the prices that they are charging. Needless to say, I was beyond disappointed. If you are going to have a price increase, shouldn't the quality be top notch?


----------



## spiderlily89

- Chanel Boy bag is outdated.... (it is not associated with the design which I think is quite nice, it is because it was too "in" 2-3 years ago with too many people on social media carrying it, hence it appears outdated now. I stopped reaching for it after having loved it so much before, so I sold mine. If Chanel continues to bring this bag out, it is possible may experience resurgence in the future).

- Chanel 19 is not attractive, and only popular because of social media. The very flashy "CC" is a turn off. I think like the Boy, will look very outdated in 2-3 years and won't keep its value.

- Chanel costume jewellery not worth the price, better buy vintage since it has history behind it. I love vintage jewellery.

- Although the Chanel classic bags may now be "not worth it" due to decline in quality and price increases, people will still continue to buy it anyway. The price will only keep going up and if you can afford it now but don't buy it, you may regret it in the future.

I think my feelings are influenced by growing older. Now I love classic styles, neutral colors and vintage pieces. Can't pull off that edgy instagram look anymore...


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Absolutely cannot stand the 19 bag or Gabrielle bag

The Trendy CC is cheap looking because of the big metal plate at the top

I love the Deauville tote but think it should be only used as very casual bag - for the beach only or used as a secondary tote to carry extra things but not as a main bag 

Chanel costume jewellery is overpriced, cheaply made and tacky looking 

I have many many Chanel bags bought over the last 10 years and without a doubt the quality has declined sharply. My one vintage bag is the most beautifully made bag in my entire collection. 

The quality of Hermes far surpasses Chanel however the price is now quite similar so I cannot understand how Chanel justifies the price increase and I am put off for this reason alone.

Everyone complains about price increases but the same people who complain rush out and buy another bag at the increased prices and so on


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

The jumbo classic is actually a very small bag.
The Gabrielle bag design looks like Coach.
Most Chanel bags just sit in people’s closets.
Chanel SAs don’t care if you only buy bags, accessories or RTW. They don’t differentiate customers this way. They care about how much $ you spend, how often & how easy you are to deal with as a customer.
People purchase six accessories instead of one bag because ever time they walked into Chanel, they couldn’t justify spending $5000 & had FOMO. They really wish they saved for the bag.
Chanel bags do not outperform the stock market & are not a good investment unless buying (new) now saves you $ before a price increase, which did not make you money. You still spent $$$.
A Chanel logo worn with additional Chanel logos, (or any other brand logo) is tacky.
Mini bags look like children’s bags (& this is coming from a petite person who hasn’t grown since age 12) - WOCs excluded.


----------



## mmdc

My unpopular opinion is that Chanel has become too flashy over the years. I’ve always enjoyed looking at the subtle luxury that Chanel had but nowadays it seems like the branding has become too in your face


----------



## Foreverluxurylove

I’m in my mid 20s but my whole teenage/early 20s I dreamed of getting a Chanel boy bag for myself. I’ve recieved some beautiful bags as gifts and I’m very thankful but there is something so special about buying yourself such a large beautiful gift! I thought the boy bag was just so classic and beautiful!  ☺️ I finally decided during quarantine to buy the large quilted boy bag for myself! I was SOOO excited about it  I received it and used it and my unpopular opinion is I look ridiculous with it  
I think the large boy bag is much too stiff and large for me as a younger woman. 

That being said, I absolutely prefer smaller bags. I know some people don’t prefer Louis Vuitton but the alma bb is my favorite bag size I own so I probably should have bought a smaller Chanel boy bag.
(I am very small only about 100 pounds so this is just my opinion of the bag on me, I obviously loved it on other people which is why i bought it )
I think I will keep the bag because maybe I will grow into. But I would not buy another boy bag again. 

I read everyone’s opinions and I’m really thankful for them all! I enjoy hearing all perspectives! ☺️


----------



## jenlee8751

I know I’m an outlier, but I HATE the CC logo - or any logo - on anything.
On anything.
I’m mostly a jacket girl, but one of my first priorities is to check to make sure the buttons don’t have that damn logo. I love the Chanel leather colors so I also have a few bags, but they’re all 2.55 reissues or the apparently much-hated Gabrielle in So Black (always worn with the black CC logo on the zipper pull carefully zipped INSIDE the bag).


----------



## Tinagirl11

Chanel is NOT meant as a workhorse/ everyday bag. You don't buy the bags for quality.

Proportion and function matter. A jumbo/mini is not for everyone and the jumbo looks obnoxious on most frames. It is too large, too rectangular and looks overwhelming on petite/thin ladies. The medium/large is the most appropriate size on majority of women, and smaller/shorter women can get away with the mini. Also, one does not need to stuff a classic or reissue with 100 different things. Know what you need and get a bag that is useful for you. A classic is not meant for a diaper bag, a gym bag or shopping bag, etc.

The black caviar classic w/ gold or shw cc is too common that it's probably the least exciting Chanel bag to me.


----------



## Samantha S

- Jumbo caviar is a heavy bag at least to me.
- Reissue is a bag that takes time to grow on me and I've came to love it to bits.
- costume jewellery is overpriced considering the fact that it's not even the real thing.


----------



## agnesman1996

-19 Chanel bag is ugly and will wear quickly
-Jumbo is not an elegant size for a classic flap
-Mini flaps are overrated due to the current small bag trend


----------



## honey52

19 chanel bag looks like a flattened saggy pancake version of a folded quilt

Gabrielle line, they definitely tried to push that like it was going to become the next “boy bag” aka long term sensation.


----------



## Lady Stardust

I think I just have one :

-Buying a bag and returning it bc a stitch that you can only see with a NASA microscope seems off by .0987 of a centimeter seems crazy to me.  Chanel is crazy expensive and there shouldn’t be defects on the bag but I think the definition of “defect” has become insanely overinflated over the years (maybe going along with the pricing! Lol)


----------



## boyslikebagstoo

I hate caviar leather, sorry!! I think it feels super plasticy and even for insistent "durablilty" excuses, something about it feels un-luxurious. Lambskin, in my opinion, is just so much more sumptuous to the touch, but to each their own.

Chanel 19 bag, to me, looks like a folded duvet with a cc on it 

ridiculous price increases but I don't think that that is too unpopular...

SORRY CHANEL, I LOVE YOU REALLY !


----------



## PricelessHunts

Lulumelons said:


> I love Chanel, own 2 m/l, 3jumbos, 1 226 & 1 Trendy CC, has 7 more items on my wishlist but this is just me being picky:
> 
> 1. Sometimes the sound of the chain is annoying.
> 2. Chain’s weight heavier than the body of the bag.
> 3. Distressed leather on the reissue is not flattering at all, it should be smooth calf & shiny hardware.
> 4. Minis & WOC are useless for me personally & although a starter “bag”, not worth it. Exception of the 19s pearl mini, it’s on my list.
> 5. CC can be overwhelmingly lazy, slap it on earrings, t-shirt, belt, bracelets, shoes... I mean... makes me want to puke.
> 6. Quilting on everything, it starts to look like diaper bag and same like no.5, want to puke.
> 7. Same as no.5, makes me wonder what’s the deal with the CC earings, brooch etc, costume jewellery is waste of money.
> 8. SLG, they’re like, scraps of leftovers leather from making bags, am I right? Then they just make it into small little pouches & wallets for money grab. Especially when I see people who need a card case, coin purse, key pouch, a pouch to put more pouches in lol just get a wallet that fits everything! Don’t even get started on them putting organisers into pouch into organisers into bags!!! Drove me crazy.
> 9. Chanel 19 will end up like the Celine lugguage bag.
> 10. Gabrielle bag seems cumbersome... though 19s croc embossed is on my list.
> 11. Chevron only looks good on the boy. On anything else it’s like very granny, old and boring sorry.
> 12. Single flap jumbo > Double flap
> 13. Please let the really beat up, tired looking vintage flaps take a rest, look so pitiful, fragile.
> 14. Diana flap over priced.
> 15. So black are depressed goth bags. Just kidding.
> 16. Coco handle is cute but ugly af, like the handle is thicc.
> 17. Larger caviar grain look better imo the 20c grey looks a little plasticky.
> 18. I miss silver hardware... it’s been all light gold lately...
> 
> Lastly; Why oh why did they pick Kristin Stewart as a Chanel girl??



any unpopular opinion on your trendy cc?


----------



## OCMomof3

A new unpopular opinion that I just realized I had: I don't care for the 19 bag in Maxi, and sometimes even in the large size.  It looks like a pillow and the slouch is too exaggerated. However....I own this bag in the small size and think it looks perfect.  Large enough to store a day's essentials, small enough not to look saggy.


----------



## sparklywacky

Costume jewelry and accessories are not worth it. I’d rather get jewelry made of true gold and has real gems.


----------



## jwoe

The 19 bag is a horrible looking bag (to me)

I don't get the hype over Coco handle, it's just not pretty. (Except the mini ivory pearly chevron, I'm so getting that one)

I'm not getting any more minis, it's just not "enough bag". They are cute but the feeling of a small or m/l is just so much "more". (Would never sell the ones I own though)

I don't mind the price increases (soooorry) I like how it keeps the brand exclusive and my pieces keep their value.


----------



## J_L33

Things I dislike about Chanel:

-That price
-How a lot of bags with sequins and embellishments or appliques look super home-crafty, like an elementary or high-school project
-Caviar leather feels like plastic or fake to the touch


----------



## phishfan

Unpopular opinion: bags are meant to be used and if they start showing wear after a while, that’s normal. Lol.


----------



## jsscxx

I don't understand the hype around the 19 and coco handle

Mini bags now seem overpriced 

Costume jewellery is a waste of money for the quality you are paying


----------



## tinyturtle

Bisoux78 said:


> This thread is so entertaining!!! lol. Here's mine:
> 
> *-The jumbo double flap in caviar is NOT HEAVY. It's just annoying to get in and out of.
> -Chanel makes ugly shoes (except for the ballerina flats and espadrilles).
> -Chanel classic flaps are not everyday bags. If i'm going to spend that much money on a piece, it will definitely not be a workhorse bag. That's what LV and Balenciaga are for. *



OMG.  I feel the exact opposite!  I tried carrying the jumbo for a day and the weight nearly took off my shoulder.  As for the classic flaps being an everyday bag, I feel like if I'm going to spend that much money on a bag I might as well enjoy it as much as I can.


----------



## tinyturtle

I think the coco handle is really ugly.  The handle looks like a bent iron rod to me.  I'd probably love the bag if it weren't for the handle.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

tinyturtle said:


> I think the coco handle is really ugly.  The handle looks like a bent iron rod to me.  I'd probably love the bag if it weren't for the handle.



Omg finally someone else who feels this way! The handle looks like a stiff piece of plastic the designer forgot to replace with a nicer plush leather handle. I hate it! But I agree I would love it if it had a better handle.


----------



## sydsunshine

- I rather invest in the S&P 500 than pay outrageously high retail prices for the classic flaps. 
- I always choose preloved over new for Chanel bags. 
- Never liked or never will want the Boy Chanel.


----------



## miniwatt

- super cheap look of the hardware nowadays, particularly "gold" which looks as if it's from Forever21;
- mass production-line factory quality in parallel to the most absurd price increases;
- sloppy "craftsmanship" of costume jewellery: my SA told me it's all just glued and I'm pretty sure they don't even use super glue, I think they're using rubber glue  The upshot is that if you get something with stones or plastic pearls, those are going to start falling off after your third wear at the very latest. I've had so many pieces re-glued by Chanel _numerous_ times (and each time it's sent in, it goes to Paris and is gone around four months). The repair comes back, I wear it once, the adornments all fall off again. Not to mention the little Chanel plaque on the back of the jewellery. Kiss that baby goodbye, because it's gonna fall off and go missing after the first two hours of normal wear, I swear they're just sticking that on the back with saliva!
- I love the Reissue and still pine for one;
- I prefer the square mini over rectangular mini;
- pre-loved/vintage gets you better quality than new; 90s Chanel can be good, solid stuff.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

I really dislike aged gold hardware, it looks like plastic to me.

I don't like yellow gold hardware. (However, light gold is nice.)

I think the reissue looks like somebody deflated an old classic flap of all its puffiness and then sat on it for a week. I don't understand. lol!

I like chevron more than classic quilting.

I like the big soft puffs on the chanel 19 but cannot STAND the mixed metals. In general I dislike mixing metals (looove silver and gold), it makes me feel weirdly anxious? However if the aged gold part had been aged ruthenium instead I kinda think I'd love it.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

JoeyLouis said:


> Stacked pearl details remind me of anal beads.


AHAHAHA YES especially like, if it's a string of them for a handle or something.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

Going off of some things some of you have already posted (from someone who doesn't currently own a Chanel, yet!):
- the majority of new bag looks from Chanel are boring, and/or they result from the designer putting very childish designs (ruffles! giant stars! all sequins!) on the traditional grandma-y shapes in order to be "modern" and for me it misses the mark every time.
- I find most Chanel stuff grandma-y, and this includes clothes, jewelry, and shoes.
- love it or hate it, the boy bag remains imo one of the only truly refreshing and modern new designs that the brand has put out in the last like 15 years.
- I WISH Chanel could make a better tote bag; I had a GST at one point and it was just too small to be an effective tote, and all the other totes seem like "totes for show" rather than actual functional tote bags
- Chanel pieces should be made to be worn every day and not just for occasions or the 'gram moment; otherwise, why pay so much for them?


----------



## dangerouscurves

Valentino Garavani's lambskin is more durable than Chanel's.


----------



## Klaraaa

- I used to love the Boy, now I think it looks outdated
- Chanel shoes in their classic beige colour is unflattering on the majority of skin tones
- Putting a Chanel brooch on fast fashion clothes is tacky. To me it looks like you want a Chanel coat, but you can't afford one, so you pretend your Zara coat is Chanel instead.
- I actually like the Gabrielle bag. The amount of hate it gets on this thread I consider this to be an unpopular opinion
- A Chanel doesn't automatically make you look classy. I've seen several young girls wearing second-hand Chanel bags that's old and extremely beat up, thinking it elevates their look just because it's Chanel, but in reality any non-brand leather bag of decent quality would look better (disclaimer, I've been one of them).


----------



## shijay

The reissue is only popular Bc it is “chanel”.  It looks to me like a very average style.  I do really like the feel of soft calfskin so I get that.

the anger over price increases are always followed by soooo many people buying before the increase.  Really feel like chanel is playing and winning this game well!


----------



## AEGIS

The 19 is probably one of Chanel's ugliest bags


----------



## cityivy

AEGIS said:


> The 19 is probably one of Chanel's ugliest bags


I think the ones that look like cutouts from my bath rugs are uglier!


----------



## 880

I prefer the reissue to the double cc. I prefer RTW to bags, though I think the price of today’s RTW is extremely inflated. I dislike gold hardware. I like chanel shoes. at this point, I prefer chevron to regular quilting.


----------



## aokiQ

Coco handle & 19 both look horrible to me.
I hate medium size bags with thin chain, 
also I refuse to purchase bags with fabric lining, sold my so black boy bag for this reason.


----------



## BrandSnob

There is nothing fashionable, trendy or classy about wearing a deflated and beat up second hand flap


----------



## costa

I think Chanel has beautiful classic deisign that will least for ages, but if the post sale assistance and quality don’t get to a higher level, I would always buy Hermes in first.
Having a problem with a Chanel product is unacceptable, and the fact that in most of the case they don’t replace is even a more unacceptable


----------



## canto bight

- Classic bags in black are very underwhelming.
- Chanel beiges are hideous and hard to wear.
- Mini flaps are the best flap size.
- Boy bags will always look so much cooler and more elevated than classic flaps.
- The Coco Handle and Trendy are so pleasant to wear to me.
- I will never spend retail or close to retail on a pre-loved bag.  I just can't bring myself to do it.
- I think the seasonal bags are what makes Chanel special.  Let's be real, Chanel bags really aren't meant to be everyday, workhorse bags.
- I like some Chanel RTW, but I think it looks kind of grandma-ish and wonder if the reason I like it is because of seeing it on other people (who I still somehow think look grandma-ish despite being in their twenties and thirties).


- Chanel is for anyone who chooses to buy it.


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

canto bight said:


> - Classic bags in black are very underwhelming.
> - Chanel beiges are hideous and hard to wear.
> - Mini flaps are the best flap size.
> - Boy bags will always look so much cooler and more elevated than classic flaps.
> - The Coco Handle and Trendy are so pleasant to wear to me.
> - I will never spend retail or close to retail on a pre-loved bag.  I just can't bring myself to do it.
> - I think the seasonal bags are what makes Chanel special.  Let's be real, Chanel bags really aren't meant to be everyday, workhorse bags.
> - I like some Chanel RTW, but I think it looks kind of grandma-ish and wonder if the reason I like it is because of seeing it on other people (who I still somehow think look grandma-ish despite being in their twenties and thirties).
> 
> 
> - Chanel is for anyone who chooses to buy it.



I LOVE your last point so much. I feel rather out of place in this community so it's very welcoming to hear that!


----------



## cromagnon

- Price tag
- Arrogant customer service
- “Waiting” list, still to no avail
- Cheap caviar and fragile lambskin
- Big CC logo
- Most of items are so non “Chanel” style anymore

- “I love Chanel because of Coco Chanel, I admire her” -“Really? Aren’t you bothered by the fact that she was supporting Nazis?”
- “Oh, I didn’t know that”
I personally respect Coco for her sense of style and courage it takes to be like not every one else, but I can’t admire her because of Nazi collaborations and her morals. True, she achieved a lot, but means still matter... So, when people are saying that they’re buying bags because of legacy - well, why not make some research before stating that? No judgement here, but I second guess whether that person really shares Coco’s values or just likes her revolutionary at that time sense of style.

- Reissue is the best handbag of Chanel fashion house, but despite intricate design of chain, its lightness in weight makes it a bit cheap
- WOC is just a wallet on chain, not a mini handbag (although I like it)
- Marketing, when something is overhyped, I’m losing my interest
- All these Youtube must-haves is a crap

I’m owner of one handbag and one woc, who is happy to have a complete collection Honestly, Chanel is not worth buying anymore considering price tags, quality, customer service, overbranding and popularity. And I’m not playing the game “to buy before next price increase”


----------



## Keight@8

Overall this company should not be in business:
-terrible  CRM and inventory management
-App experience is clunky at best and overall Chanel is starting to feel like an aging brand that refuses to evolve - Hermés, LV have e-commerce and slick integrated web experiences
-When you use the chat function to ask about an item, they refer to to an SA who may or may not contact you within 72 hours (their SLAs are never met)
-quality is not commensurate with continued price increases - I’m happy to pay for quality, but their jewelry is a joke and there are many QC issues with bags
-service is so bad. Twice they’ve lost items I’ve dropped off for repair and they treated me like a criminal when I called to check in on the items (after 3 months)
Honestly, I’ve just started taking my business to Hermés and other brands.


----------



## happybunny321

-- Truly don't understand the obsession with the coco handle or the trendy cc. Coco handle looks like the handle could stab you and trendy CC looks like a box which was randomly given a handle.
--Sales people tend to be frosty and its quite frankly just ridiculous. At the bare minimum customer service I think a little patience goes a long way and it's hard for someone to know in .5 seconds what they want to spend thousands of dollars on.
--both sizes of the mini just feel overpriced to me even in the resale market. Doesn't seem like there is enough bag or enough of the item for the price tag.
--people stress too much over collecting every color of every single line.
--chanel 19 seems like a rip off for a kids size pillow
-- don't understand why people buy the little chanel pins and jewelry when its so cheaply made and looking


----------



## ItsPurseonal

happybunny321 said:


> -- Truly don't understand the obsession with the coco handle or the trendy cc. Coco handle looks like the handle could stab you and trendy CC looks like a box which was randomly given a handle.
> --Sales people tend to be frosty and its quite frankly just ridiculous. At the bare minimum customer service I think a little patience goes a long way and it's hard for someone to know in .5 seconds what they want to spend thousands of dollars on.
> --both sizes of the mini just feel overpriced to me even in the resale market. Doesn't seem like there is enough bag or enough of the item for the price tag.
> --people stress too much over collecting every color of every single line.
> --chanel 19 seems like a rip off for a kids size pillow
> -- don't understand why people buy the little chanel pins and jewelry when its so cheaply made and looking


 

YES the CCH and the Trendy! I’ll add that the Trendy looks like a strange accordion when you look at it from the outside with the three sections. I think both will age and are not classics, contrary to many opinions on TPF! I have to admit, the green chevron trendy from 2018(?) really called my name because the color was so beautiful on the lambskin, but I just don’t really care for that style.

Actually, I agree with everything you said (except the one about the 19 because I have that bag  though I don’t think that one will have much staying power either)


----------



## Milosmum0307

I still love the look of the Boy bag.  I might buy a chevron boy in a couple of years IF I can find one at a (very) good price on Yoogi’s or Fashionphile; otherwise, I won’t buy another one brand new from the boutique because I just don’t think the Boy is worth its  full retail price due to the textile lining.  (I understand that this makes the bag more lightweight, but I personally would tolerate a slightly heavier bag with leather lining).  While I might never add another to my collection, I love the one I own and will carry it for many years to come.  I’m not sure if this is really an unpopular opinion in the wider world in general (almost every woman I know in real life still likes the Boy bag), but it appears that many of my fellow purse lovers on this thread have gone quite cold toward it.


----------



## happybunny321

shopmycloset_lk said:


> YES the CCH and the Trendy! I’ll add that the Trendy looks like a strange accordion when you look at it from the outside with the three sections. I think both will age and are not classics, contrary to many opinions on TPF! I have to admit, the green chevron trendy from 2018(?) really called my name because the color was so beautiful on the lambskin, but I just don’t really care for that style.
> 
> Actually, I agree with everything you said (except the one about the 19 because I have that bag  though I don’t think that one will have much staying power either)


   glad someone agrees with me about the minis-- those seem to be a beloved model. Despite all the opinions here I think though if you really love the bag then you should go for it (like the Chanel 19). Hope you're enjoying it!


----------



## canto bight

EdgyBagsPlz said:


> I LOVE your last point so much. I feel rather out of place in this community so it's very welcoming to hear that!



I understand completely!


----------



## Acespade

Unpopular opinions:

I think vintage lambskin flaps are beautiful, just in a different way than new ones.  Like a new Mercedes vs. a vintage fixed-up Chevy.  Both are cool, but they add different flavors.

I don't love the look of the CC clasp.  I highly prefer the Mademoiselle, which lead to my first Chanel purchase being a Reissue.

The only way I'd buy brand new Chanel from a store would be if I absolutely had to have the piece and it was not available/more expensive pre-owned.  Gently used doesn't bother me in the slightest, in fact it's nice not feeling like I need to maintain a bag in some pristine shape, and I've yet to see an item where the price differential between new and used is worth the store "experience."  Not knocking those that think this is worth it, I can understand, it's just not for me!

I love the 19 bag!  Before being exposed to any hype either way, I saw it online (in a small size beige color) and was IMMEDIATELY drawn to the overall look.  I'm a notorious metal mixer and I think that slightly more relaxed vibe juxtapositions beautifully with Chanel's more formal design aesthetic. 

I don't think the durability of caviar outweighs how much better lamb looks.  I don't baby bags, I get them to wear them, but I think with decent care and some rotation between bags lamb seems to do fine.  Live hard die young I guess?  Haha.


----------



## day-girl

Lambskin just makes your heart sing every time. I’ve had mine for a year, still looks new. 
A few years ago I was in the same dilemma. So instead of buying the bag first I got a cardholder in caviar and used it for a year. It was a great piece, but I never fell in love with it - that greyish black tired look and feel, wasn’t shiny, sparkly or anything wow and after a year it still looked the same. 
Going in to buy the classic flap a year later I felt exactly those same feelings inspecting the caviar bag. No wow for all that cash! 
I got what I loved. Lambskin finally. I don’t know why ppl on the forums are so frightened of Lambskin, they are probably the ones who niggle over a loose stitch. My experience has been far different.
My 2 cents to new buyers, get what you love and what makes your heart sing.


----------



## Guccissima Love

Unpopular opinion: So black hardware is overrated.


----------



## Guccissima Love

The CC logo / hardware on the jumbo is too thin and I don't like it. Why can't it be the same thickness as the medium/large & small size?


----------



## nashpoo

Guccissima Love said:


> The CC logo / hardware on the jumbo is too thin and I don't like it. Why can't it be the same thickness as the medium/large & small size?


Omg I thought I was the only one that noticed this!!!


----------



## English1221

Guccissima Love said:


> The CC logo / hardware on the jumbo is too thin and I don't like it. Why can't it be the same thickness as the medium/large & small size?


Yes! I am always doubting if jumbos are fake because of this


----------



## XCCX

Guccissima Love said:


> The CC logo / hardware on the jumbo is too thin and I don't like it. Why can't it be the same thickness as the medium/large & small size?



This is very interesting! My 14 series jumbo clasp tarnished a bit and the boutique replaced it for me. I can almost swear the new CC clasp is the thicker one which makes me wonder, do seasonal jumbos have the thicker one and that’s what I got?
It kind of bothered me at that time just because it didn’t feel right but the SA reassured me so I thought I must be overthinking.... hmmmm


----------



## Lady Stardust

Guccissima Love said:


> The CC logo / hardware on the jumbo is too thin and I don't like it. Why can't it be the same thickness as the medium/large & small size?


 
Always noticed this too!  Couldn’t put my finger on what it was but it always seemed off to me


----------



## malle1985

Haha, this thread is awesome! Many good laughs on here  in my opinion:
-19 bags are hideous 
- all mini bags look like “doll-toys”
- I actually LOvE jumbos and maxi flaps
- small and medium flap are so impractical with their “too short for crossbody” chains 
- the trendy with the “gold-bar” on top is tacky, aka “I really wanna show the world that I have a Chanel-bag”
- reissues are boring and gorgeous at the same time


----------



## nlare

I have been enjoying reading everyone’s opinions. I added one few months ago but will like to add more 


I like caviar leather not because it’s “easier to maintenance” than Lambskin. I just love the grainy feel of it and don’t feel like my caviar bags look plasticity or cheap at all. I own lambskin and love it too but just prefer caviar leather
I love the minis because I only take my phone, card holder and lip balm around so it’s perfect. Unless I’m traveling or going to work then I use bigger bags. 
I hate Chanel jeans 
I love wearing my medium classic flap crossbody. I love that it is a short straps and it really suits my style.
A boy bag doesn’t make you look cool or edgy. It’s your confident that brings out your coolness  Sorry if this doesn’t make sense  I am in my twenties and due to how I dress, whenever I’m in Chanel I’m always shown boy bags for my “cool look” and I kindly decline. I prefer my classic flap instead.
I wish Chanel would reduce their seasons. There’s too many, they should get rid of the “Pre-“ collections in my opinion


----------



## peachpea

I don’t understand the dad sandals and the dad sneakers. They are not flattering at all...


----------



## Sunshine888

Milosmum0307 said:


> I still love the look of the Boy bag.  I might buy a chevron boy in a couple of years IF I can find one at a (very) good price on Yoogi’s or Fashionphile; otherwise, I won’t buy another one brand new from the boutique because I just don’t think the Boy is worth its  full retail price due to the textile lining.  (I understand that this makes the bag more lightweight, but I personally would tolerate a slightly heavier bag with leather lining).  While I might never add another to my collection, I love the one I own and will carry it for many years to come.  I’m not sure if this is really an unpopular opinion in the wider world in general (almost every woman I know in real life still likes the Boy bag), but it appears that many of my fellow purse lovers on this thread have gone quite cold toward it.


I still love my boy as well! ❤️


----------



## snowing may

I too have been enjoying reading everyone’s opinions.

Here’s mine: Chanel bags with fabric lining just don’t justify the price. Whenever I get tempted by a new released bag, the first thing I check out is always the lining, and I would pass it if I see fabric lining inside.

For example, I am really tempted by the 20A so black Coco Handle because it has pretty good caviar leather that I haven’t seen Chanel use for a long time. But the fabric lining is the main turn off for me. I don’t mind paying extra for the so black hardware but it at least should have leather lining.


----------



## snowing may

Oh here’s another one: I think Boy bags look the best in lambskin. The luxurious and buttery smooth lambskin balances out the chunky look of boy bags


----------



## kombucha

I think the coco handle and chanel 19 bags are ugly and I don’t get the hype.


----------



## demicouture

Here is another one I remembered:

*I don't buy my bags depending on resale value, I buy them to carry them and in my mind it's forever or else I won't buy them.


----------



## snowing may

demicouture said:


> Here is another one I remembered:
> 
> *I don't buy my bags depending on resale value, I buy them to carry them and in my mind it's forever or else I won't buy them.


+1. The only Chanel bag that I have sold is my classic black caviar WOC which I have regretted till this moment. Decided never to sell my Chanel bags again


----------



## Brownbarbie27

ChannellingChanel said:


> The brass plate with CHANEL across the top of it is tacky AF and has meant I can’t buy any Trendies and I love the rest of the bag. Settling for chevron coco handles instead.
> 
> Spending ££££ on SLGs is crazy - just buy a normal wallet for £15 and save the cash for your classic flaps / Boys / Gabrielles etc




I totally agree!   It makes the trendy look like a fantasy replica or something. It makes it looks like a fake.


----------



## olympiadg

For me, Chanel prices are getting out of control and the quality isn't as good as it was before. I really like the brand but honestly, I think it's quite shameful that they are increasing their prices every year. "Foutage de gueule" as they say in french.


----------



## maggiesze1

Their prices!


----------



## Domowest

People saying the Reissue looks like Minkoff, or only popular because “it’s Chanel” shows an extreme lack of knowledge.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

I've done a few already, but I have one more. I truly don't get why people like the Coco Handle or the Trendy. Both are the grandma-iest of all grandma bags to me.


----------



## cllb

Domowest said:


> People saying the Reissue looks like Minkoff, or only popular because “it’s Chanel” shows an extreme lack of knowledge.


Genuinely interested to know what is meant by this? Is that because of their pedigree as the original Chanel flap bag?


----------



## SpeedyJC

I do enjoy Chanel handbags but I find the staff to be the most rude of any luxury store I have ever been to.


----------



## SpeedyJC

shijay said:


> The reissue is only popular Bc it is “chanel”.  It looks to me like a very average style.  I do really like the feel of soft calfskin so I get that.
> 
> the anger over price increases are always followed by soooo many people buying before the increase.  Really feel like chanel is playing and winning this game well!



That is your opinion which is fine but I personally like my reissue because it doesn't scream "I am Chanel" so can go under radar better. Not sure if you mean any reissue or just the flap, I have the camera bag.


----------



## xo.babydoll

I don’t understand the appeal when it comes to the coco handle. The handle is just so stiff and awkward looking!


----------



## Allthesmallthings

xo.babydoll said:


> I don’t understand the appeal when it comes to the coco handle. The handle is just so stiff and awkward looking!



Same, I owned one for a hot minute and I hated it. My unpopular opinion is that people are only into the coco handle because of the low (comparatively speaking) price point.


----------



## kazenokazuki

SpeedyJC said:


> I do enjoy Chanel handbags but I find the staff to be the most rude of any luxury store I have ever been to.


I personally have a super awesome SA so haven't experienced this at my local boutique, but I've definitely seen this (especially when I travel). I'll just say that I thought Hermes is even worse - I have two SA there and don't really like either of them.


----------



## lovieluvslux

I dislike the newer bags with the little balls on the chain.  Bleah!


----------



## SpeedyJC

kazenokazuki said:


> I personally have a super awesome SA so haven't experienced this at my local boutique, but I've definitely seen this (especially when I travel). I'll just say that I thought Hermes is even worse - I have two SA there and don't really like either of them.



I just do not get it. Why be rude to people? Nothing makes me put my wallet away faster than a rude SA. Im very down to earth so I got no time for that. After three attempts at three different boutiques I decided boutique Chanel shopping just isnt for me. The last time I went to one and not one SA acknowledged me which was really awkward because store was empty besides one other lady. I didn't really care no one greeted me, didnt expect anyone to but I did care when an SA who was gabbing away with another SA about her weekend bumped hard right into me and did not so much as look at me or even say sorry, she just walked away and went back to chatting. I said excuse you lady and walked out,final straw for me. Also when I say acknowledge I do not mean I need a parade with marching band and confetti dropping down upon my entrance, just a simple hello after I have made eye contact and smiled would be nice, ya know basic human manners.


----------



## kazenokazuki

SpeedyJC said:


> I just do not get it. Why be rude to people? Nothing makes me put my wallet away faster than a rude SA. Im very down to earth so I got no time for that. After three attempts at three different boutiques I decided boutique Chanel shopping just isnt for me. The last time I went to one and not one SA acknowledged me which was really awkward because store was empty besides one other lady. I didn't really care no one greeted me, didnt expect anyone to but I did care when an SA who was gabbing away with another SA about her weekend bumped hard right into me and did not so much as look at me or even say sorry, she just walked away and went back to chatting. I said excuse you lady and walked out,final straw for me. Also when I say acknowledge I do not mean I need a parade with marching band and confetti dropping down upon my entrance, just a simple hello after I have made eye contact and smiled would be nice, ya know basic human manners.


I'm so sorry to hear your bad experiences at the Chanel boutique. I think it's possible the vibe of the boutique differs base on location. My local boutique is the SF boutique, and I think because most of their clients work in tech and dress very casually, the store here seems much more chill. Many people go there after work in sweater and jeans and the SAs all seem pretty friendly. When I go to the NY or Beverly Hills boutiques, they definitely feel a lot more stuffy. One time I was at the NY boutique trying to buy SLG as a gift. The store was pretty busy, I told the SA that they can go help someone else at the same time as I'm almost done, she said it's fine most of them never buy anything. I was pretty appalled by her attitude.


----------



## SpeedyJC

kazenokazuki said:


> I'm so sorry to hear your bad experiences at the Chanel boutique. I think it's possible the vibe of the boutique differs base on location. My local boutique is the SF boutique, and I think because most of their clients work in tech and dress very casually, the store here seems much more chill. Many people go there after work in sweater and jeans and the SAs all seem pretty friendly. When I go to the NY or Beverly Hills boutiques, they definitely feel a lot more stuffy. One time I was at the NY boutique trying to buy SLG as a gift. The store was pretty busy, I told the SA that they can go help someone else at the same time as I'm almost done, she said it's fine most of them never buy anything. I was pretty appalled by her attitude.



Thank you but Its ok, thankfully can just buy pre-loved anyways and save money , its really a win win. Its just odd because when I go to LV or BV or Margiela for example SA's are very helpful. I just worked with an NYC Goyard boutique SA over phone and email past couple days and they were super easy and pleasant to deal with. Chanel just hates me lol.


----------



## innerpeace85

lovieluvslux said:


> I dislike the newer bags with the little balls on the chain.  Bleah!


I agree with you! It was so popular, Chanel decided to come out with embellished balls for the 20A season.


----------



## Hobbiezm

While I’m not a fan of the boy bags, I love that Chanel is willing to try new looks and experiment on wildly cooler models ( let’s be honest- how cute is the airpod necklace ?!) 

I do love Hermes but I don’t find they have pushed the envelope so much... or if you look at Valentino - how many versions of the rock stud shoe do we need? So for now, the boy bag gets my vote down.


----------



## goldenfountain

My unpopular opinion: I don't really care for WOCs and the rectangular minis (I have one and sold it without regret). Their chains are way too long, making the bags sit really awkward against my frame that it's not chic anymore. I don't want to spend money on a bag just to have to work around the chains (shortening it using different tricks). Also, there's  something off about the size rectangular mini IMO. I love my square mini, on the other hand. 
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## TimelessBelle

This I guess applies to Hermes as well...
That Chanel ladies wear boring ‘uniform’, VCA or Cartier jewellery on ears, neck or hand, Chanel or Hermes costume jewellery on the other hand, Hermes sandals or Chanel shoes on feet. 
There are many brands out there that produce beautiful pieces but somehow these are the ‘standard’ for many. I Just find it amusing...


----------



## goldenfountain

TimelessBelle said:


> This I guess applies to Hermes as well...
> That Chanel ladies wear boring ‘uniform’, VCA or Cartier jewellery on ears, neck or hand, Chanel or Hermes costume jewellery on the other hand, Hermes sandals or Chanel shoes on feet.
> There are many brands out there that produce beautiful pieces but somehow these are the ‘standard’ for many. I Just find it amusing...


That's exactly what my hubby just said the other day when going through my instagram feed. I'm guilty of that too haha.


----------



## 880

SpeedyJC said:


> That is your opinion which is fine but I personally like my reissue because it doesn't scream "I am Chanel"


SpeedyJC, I love the reissue too because I think it’s quintessentially quietly chanel 

I think someone above posted an issue about chanel and being pro Nazi. I struggled with this too, but I read an article about how the Wertheimer family regained control after the war, forgave her and even supported her until she passed away, which made me feel better about buying the RTW and bags.

quote:
Despite her involvement with Nazis and her underhanded tactics to usurp the Wertheimers’ control of her company, about a decade after the war the Wertheimers – in a move that was part business, part turning the other cheek – helped Chanel re-establish the House of Chanel (which had ceased operations after the Allies invaded France and Chanel moved to Switzerland), even going as far as financing her daily living expenses and paying her taxes for the rest of her life.








						How Karl Lagerfeld cleared Chanel of its antisemitic, Nazi roots
					

Not only was Chanel in bed with the Nazi cause, but there is strong evidence to suggest that she actively worked for the Nazis as a secret agent.




					www.jpost.com
				




i no longer have a regular Hermes SA, but I find chanel SAs so much easier to deal with. But, somehow find Hermes oddly more value for the money (Mainly thinking of RTW) which is a bizarre first world feeling to have.


----------



## innerpeace85

innerpeace85 said:


> I don't like Chanel costume jewelry because of the logos. But I HATE the "CHANEL" earrings - Whats with the "CHA" on one ear and "NEL" on another??


Chanel took "Cha" "Nel" trend on another level by putting it on shoes and new version of stud earrings too!! Gosh I wish they would stop with this split logo on everything


----------



## ItsPurseonal

“Made in France” means absolutely nothing to me and I would never turn down a bag based on where it was made


----------



## TadPlaid

I’ve recently had to accept a difficult truth about myself: I do not like wearing the “CC” logo ... on anything. I adore my collection (and that of others), but I’m not comfortable with the attention the logo brings, regardless of if the attention is from strangers, family, or friends. I was hoping this would change as I’ve gotten older and more established. It hasn’t.

Alas, I wish I would have had this realization YEARS ago.


----------



## BB8

My unpopular opinion is: owning the same model bag in the same color and the same size (or even the very next size up or down) but with different hardware looks essentially like the same bag, except for when you have them side-by-side.  This opinion also extends to colorways that are close enough in shade in the same size bag (or the next size up/down), that the potential purchaser has to ask, "is this color too close to my other bag?"  
Yes, they look the same (except, again, when side-by-side).


----------



## tpm1224

What a fun thread!  Here are my unpopular Chanel opinions:

-I really don’t like the minis. I can appreciate them on others, but they seem a bit juvenile to me and I look like a middle aged woman trying to be a 22 year old. Admittedly, I do have a navy lambskin mini.  I can’t let it go because I love the color and I love lambskin!
-I know caviar is much more durable and my two classic flaps are caviar, but I love love love lambskin more. So much more luxurious and lambskin bags are so beautiful 
-Reissue is my favorite bag! I think I love it more than my classic flaps
-I really wanted to hate the 19 bag and I wasn’t completely sold on it when I got one. But it’s my most used bag behind my reissue. ‍♀️  For my casual lifestyle, it ticks all the boxes and works for me. Can’t say I will add another one, but it is one of my most used bags
-I like the aesthetic of the Gabrielle and Boy, but it just doesn’t work for me 
-not a fan of the costume jewelry way overpriced for what it is.


----------



## kosin30

jwoe said:


> The 19 bag is a horrible looking bag (to me)
> 
> I don't get the hype over Coco handle, it's just not pretty. (Except the mini ivory pearly chevron, I'm so getting that one)
> 
> I'm not getting any more minis, it's just not "enough bag". They are cute but the feeling of a small or m/l is just so much "more". (Would never sell the ones I own though)
> 
> I don't mind the price increases (soooorry) I like how it keeps the brand exclusive and my pieces keep their value.



Agree on the minis. They are creeping up so much on price, I’d rather just get a more substantial CF!


----------



## AEGIS

Denimpressions is ugly.


----------



## Mairaculi

Some of my thoughts:
Chain leather straps had too big of a moment 10 years ago, every 15 year old wore a knockoff bag with a chain leather strap. It is ruined for me, it screams outdated and teenager.
The classic quilted styles look very “old lady“ to me. Where I live it seems to be obligatory to exclusively wear quilted jackets once you turn 60.
I like the chevron boy bag though!


----------



## Antigone

Very unpopular - I think the Boy bag is the best Chanel design aesthetic-wise.

I don't like the coco handle and the trendy bags. I think they're "grandma" bags - just a term, of course.  

I hate the CC of the 19 flap.


----------



## Naessi

MissChanelGoyard said:


> I like caviar, tweed, and the leather intertwined with sliver hardware chain, so I don’t like any other type of shoulder straps including le boys and most of reissues.
> 
> I prefer the miss lock over the logo lock actually.
> 
> I hate the chain length of cf medium bc I want to wear it crossbody.
> 
> The dream bag will be cf medium with the cf mini chain (perfect length ) and the 2.55 lock (low key).



Totally agree with you on the dream bag!


----------



## Shirleepear

jwoe said:


> The 19 bag is a horrible looking bag (to me)
> 
> I don't get the hype over Coco handle, it's just not pretty. (Except the mini ivory pearly chevron, I'm so getting that one)
> 
> I'm not getting any more minis, it's just not "enough bag". They are cute but the feeling of a small or m/l is just so much "more". (Would never sell the ones I own though)
> 
> I don't mind the price increases (soooorry) I like how it keeps the brand exclusive and my pieces keep their value.


Agree on the minis. They are creeping up so much on price, I’d rather just get a more substantial CF!
[/QUOTE]
I agree! The 19 is not good looking, will be outdated soon.
I think people buy coco handle and mini flaps because of the low price point. The small classic flaps are so much better! Totally worth paying more for.
And I also don’t mind the price increase, so Chanel becomes more exclusive and less people have the same things as me lol


----------



## Tulipifera

ashin121 said:


> This thread is so entertaining and fun! It's like a confession booth.  Haha
> Here's mine:
> -Gabrielle and Chanel 19 are ugly
> - chanel costume jewelry is overpriced and cheap. I often see the pearls or gem fall out or broken pieces. Would rather get jewelry from cartier , rolex, or VCA
> -vanity case bags don't seem practical to me. Hard to get in and out. I do think the filigree vanity case is beautiful but not functional.
> -different color SLGs are fun and makes me happy. I used to not understand why people would waste their money on a bunch of slgs when they can probably just buy a purse.  When I added mine up ( cost wise), I could have purchased a chanel mini or m/l. After a while, using the same slgs got boring to me. Mixing it up with different fun colors made it fun. I'm at purse peace so I'm now having fun with different colored slgs that I normally wouldn't get in a purse.
> - colored slgs or purses with matching color hardware looks childish (excluding so black. For example,  Pink purse with pink hardware etc)
> - chanel shoes are a waste of money because it wears and doesn't last.
> - when I look at the preloved market and I see the conditions of some of these bags, I don't understand how people can mistreat their purses that poorly. Some are in such poor condition.  It look like it's been washed with mud and scrapped against rocks.
> - don't understand preloved markets that charge over retail $.
> - lambskin isn't as delicate as people think it is.
> - love my WOC, jumbo and boy OM
> - m/l is overrated. Although, I do have one. it's not as practical but I love it for weddings and dinners.
> - square mini looks childish
> 
> With that being all said,  I still believe to each their own and everyone should buy what they love.  It's a good thing we all have different taste so each piece gets some love and the world isn't filled with the same bag.



I agree with 99% of your comment here!! I don’t mind buying items in the preloved market above retail if it’s a bag that has been discontinued, a unicorn color and, as an added bonus, in like new condition.


----------



## Tulipifera

My unpopular opinion:

- I actually like the boy design. I can wear it as a crossbody or a shoulder bag. It looks amazing with the double strap over the shoulder.
- The medium flap will be my forever bag bc it’s my first Chanel purchase but I don’t find it very user friendly. It fits less than it looks and the bag swings around on my hip when I move. Lol. I still love it for weddings or special events but it’s not an everyday bag.
- I think reissue is like the unloved forgotten sister of the classic flap. I do love mine (I have several) although I think the distressed leather is a little thin and I can see it sagging more easily than the quilted classic flaps.
- I don’t get the hype around Chanel sneakers.
- Chanel costume jewelry is overpriced for not being real gold / precious metals but with that said, I do own two CC stud earrings and hope to own a necklace one day.


----------



## poohpurse

Minis were a great deal when they were like 2000 cad. But with the price now at 5000, if I buy 2 i am able to get a jumbo. Think it is more practical to get a classic flap instead. 
Reissues would be great if there is an option in non-distressed leather. The aged look is not my thing...


----------



## ashin1204

My unpopular opinion is that the 20A reissue mini in rainbow/unicorn/iridescent whatever you call it is not pretty. It looks like foil sheet to me.
I also do not like the trendy CC especially the metal plate that says “chanel” on top. I think the design looks old too.
Just IMO


----------



## ElenaAlex

My unpopular opinion is that they get boring. I no longer see any new designs that will catch my eye. Lack of ideas and creativity for me. 

Sorry, just what I think.


----------



## amandacasey

The rainbow reissue is nice in theory, but poorly executed. I don’t like the way many of them are not saturated properly or have big regions of peach or teal and are not rainbow at all. Most of them just have that one colour only on the top flap. In fact many of them look like a hodgepodge of unappealing colours. I am not seeing the rainbow much. Some of them are okay though, but the majority are unappealing


----------



## M1182

A lot of people recognize the reissue as a Chanel bag. Sort of like the Damier Ebene print on LV. It may not be as popular as the CF, but its not as understated or obscure as people make it out to be.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Another one from me, maybe not unpopular but it’s not talked about often so I’m going to post it here - I think it’s absolutely ridiculous that luxury houses haven’t figured out how to prevent color transfer or even just normal wear and tear on bags while retaining the luxurious feel.  SAs recommending you not to use your bag or SLG with darker colors, or only recommending lambskin in small bags (both have happened to me) is mind boggling. With the tech out there today, you’d think they would have figured this out by now, but because people (including me) keep buying, they don’t have an incentive to improve


----------



## classybags4ever

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Another one from me, maybe not unpopular but it’s not talked about often so I’m going to post it here - I think it’s absolutely ridiculous that luxury houses haven’t figured out how to prevent color transfer or even just normal wear and tear on bags while retaining the luxurious feel.  SAs recommending you not to use your bag or SLG with darker colors, or only recommending lambskin in small bags (both have happened to me) is mind boggling. With the tech out there today, you’d think they would have figured this out by now, but because people (including me) keep buying, they don’t have an incentive to improve



It’s not the bag that causes the color transfer, it’s the clothes. Low quality fabric is what causes the transfer. I don’t think the luxury houses can do anything about that.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

classybags4ever said:


> It’s not the bag that causes the color transfer, it’s the clothes. Low quality fabric is what causes the transfer. I don’t think the luxury houses can do anything about that.



Totally agree with you that it’s the clothes and not the bags. I still think there should be some technology to prevent color transfer or really quick wear on bags. For example, my light taupe Celine belt bag shows 0 signs of wear or color transfer after I’ve worn it a ton and have also worn it with dark/new denim. Not saying this house and bag don’t have other issues, I’m just saying I think it’s possible to alter the material/design of a bag to limit wear or color transfer while maintaining a luxurious feel, especially if I’m paying $7k for a bag. I just don’t think Chanel has any intention of addressing it.


----------



## britnyspears

Not sure what “low quality” is about. Many expensive quality items transfer colour.


----------



## classybags4ever

shopmycloset_lk said:


> Totally agree with you that it’s the clothes and not the bags. I still think there should be some technology to prevent color transfer or really quick wear on bags. For example, my light taupe Celine belt bag shows 0 signs of wear or color transfer after I’ve worn it a ton and have also worn it with dark/new denim. Not saying this house and bag don’t have other issues, I’m just saying I think it’s possible to alter the material/design of a bag to limit wear or color transfer while maintaining a luxurious feel, especially if I’m paying $7k for a bag. I just don’t think Chanel has any intention of addressing it.



I wonder if doing so would change the rich, sumptuous feel of the leather though? I don't know that much about the science behind the color transfer, but if it would require a drastic change to the leather (like practically laminating it), I wouldn't prefer that. I only have one lambskin chanel, it's my WOC in a light color, and the one piece that brushed against denim and whatever pants I wear because it's so long. I don't think it has color transfer so much as the corners are just really worn out because of the delicacy of the leather.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

britnyspears said:


> Not sure what “low quality” is about. Many expensive quality items transfer colour.



My argument is that these items shouldn’t experience as much wear and color transfer as they do. And that luxury houses including Chanel should *invest in tech that limits it,* *while maintaining the luxurious feel. *They have been producing the same thing in the same way for years without any improvements (arguably with even degrading quality), because consumers (again, including me) continue to buy even with what I consider pretty major flaws.



classybags4ever said:


> I wonder if doing so would change the rich, sumptuous feel of the leather though? I don't know that much about the science behind the color transfer, but if it would require a drastic change to the leather (like practically laminating it), I wouldn't prefer that. I only have one lambskin chanel, it's my WOC in a light color, and the one piece that brushed against denim and whatever pants I wear because it's so long. I don't think it has color transfer so much as the corners are just really worn out because of the delicacy of the leather.



I just think they should be investing in tech that maintains the luxurious feel while limiting corner wear and color transfer. I’m not a scientist, but there are lighter colored bags out there that still feel luxurious and have worn well - even many vintage Chanel bags, but I can’t say the same for most newer Chanel bags. Fixing those issues would make the items truly worth the prices they are charging, IMO. We would be buying for quality and branding, not just a luxury name.

^this is all coming from someone with 7 Chanel bags, some purchased this year


----------



## britnyspears

shopmycloset_lk said:


> My argument is that these items shouldn’t experience as much wear and color transfer as they do. And that luxury houses including Chanel should *invest in tech that limits it,* *while maintaining the luxurious feel. *They have been producing the same thing in the same way for years without any improvements (arguably with even degrading quality), because consumers (again, including me) continue to buy even with what I consider pretty major flaws.
> 
> 
> 
> I just think they should be investing in tech that maintains the luxurious feel while limiting corner wear and color transfer. I’m not a scientist, but there are lighter colored bags out there that still feel luxurious and have worn well - even many vintage Chanel bags, but I can’t say the same for most newer Chanel bags. Fixing those issues would make the items truly worth the prices they are charging, IMO. We would be buying for quality and branding, not just a luxury name.
> 
> ^this is all coming from someone with 7 Chanel bags, some purchased this year



totally agree. My comment was saying its not just cheap clothes that ruin bags. It sucks!


----------



## jade

The two tone shoes should have a darker brown option.


----------



## jade

I don't think the classic flap goes with super casual outfits, seems way out of place, not "elevated."


----------



## milkrun

I dont know if i wrote about this before but the more i see the chanel 19 bag, the more i dont understand why people would pay thousands of dollars for a bag that makes u look like a potato.

The quilts are so huge, and when carried cross body it looks like a men’s messenger bag (sorry but especially on larger women the bag makes u look larger), which is not flattering on the body at all. Why why why?????


----------



## OCMomof3

milkrun said:


> I dont know if i wrote about this before but the more i see the chanel 19 bag, the more i dont understand why people would pay thousands of dollars for a bag that makes u look like a potato.
> 
> The quilts are so huge, and when carried cross body it looks like a men’s messenger bag (sorry but especially on larger women the bag makes u look larger), which is not flattering on the body at all. Why why why?????
> 
> View attachment 4853833
> 
> View attachment 4853834


Yeah, I only like the small size for this reason!


----------



## Olgita

In my unpopular opinion the mermaid bags with rainbow hardware look rather tacky now once the trend for the rainbow and oil slick leather and hardware has passed. I don’t see anyone ware or mention these anymore.

Another unpopular opinion is that I think Chanel 19 will go out of style once YSL puffer bags, BV clutch with chunky chain, and BV cassette with overinflated woven leather and massive chain strap are no longer popular. I am glad to be wrong as I like Chanel 19.


----------



## Mairaculi

I agree, not all Chanel styles are timeless, some are very trendy. The puffy styles are probably quite short-lived.


----------



## cocoforeverever

Olgita said:


> In my unpopular opinion the mermaid bags with rainbow hardware look rather tacky now once the trend for the rainbow and oil slick leather and hardware has passed. I don’t see anyone ware or mention these anymore.
> 
> Another unpopular opinion is that I think Chanel 19 will go out of style once YSL puffer bags, BV clutch with chunky chain, and BV cassette with overinflated woven leather and massive chain strap are no longer popular. I am glad to be wrong as I like Chanel 19.


Preach!!


----------



## cocoforeverever

My unpopular opinion is not with handbag but with their RTW. Their aesthetic is old and dated - sue me 
People admire who they admire. I don't admire Coco Chanel but I wouldn't go out of my way to criticize people who admire her either. To each their own


----------



## Egel

Olgita said:


> In my unpopular opinion the mermaid bags with rainbow hardware look rather tacky now once the trend for the rainbow and oil slick leather and hardware has passed. I don’t see anyone ware or mention these anymore.
> 
> Another unpopular opinion is that I think Chanel 19 will go out of style once YSL puffer bags, BV clutch with chunky chain, and BV cassette with overinflated woven leather and massive chain strap are no longer popular. I am glad to be wrong as I like Chanel 19.


I still love rainbow hw, just can't find it anywere.


----------



## Olgita

Egel said:


> I still love rainbow hw, just can't find it anywere.




I have recently seen a classic flap with rainbow hardware on Fashionphile. I don’t recall if it was above retail or not. I still have mine and although I think it really pops against black and grey I just felt very dated or out of place (I don’t know how to discribe in English appropriately) when I wanted to ware it. I am not planing to sell my mermaid classic flap although I probably will not be wearing it anytime soon. It’s just how I felt and there is nothing wrong with others disagreeing with me and rocking theirs with confidence.


----------



## Egel

Olgita said:


> I have recently seen a classic flap with rainbow hardware on Fashionphile. I don’t recall if it was above retail or not. I still have mine and although I think it really pops against black and grey I just felt very dated or out of place (I don’t know how to discribe in English appropriately) when I wanted to ware it. I am not planing to sell my mermaid classic flap although I probably will not be wearing it anytime soon. It’s just how I felt and there is nothing wrong with others disagreeing with me and rocking theirs with confidence.


I thought that nobody talked about oil slick because it's not available, not because people don't like it. But then again I also feel that oil slick is a very specific taste. You either love or hate it. There is no in between. 

Maybe it felt dated because once we were flooded with the mermaid oil slick and now it reminds people of when they were trendy, instead of just adoring the metal? I do get your sentiment and I agree on the dated part. I just wanted to clarify why people might not speak about it anymore.

English is not my first language either so I do get you. I know what I want to say but sometimes things get lost in translation. It's not exactly what I mean but I also can't find a better way to describe it. It's a very unsettling feeling.


----------



## Olgita

Egel said:


> I thought that nobody talked about oil slick because it's not available, not because people don't like it. But then again I also feel that oil slick is a very specific taste. You either love or hate it. There is no in between.
> 
> Maybe it felt dated because once we were flooded with the mermaid oil slick and now it reminds people of when they were trendy, instead of just adoring the metal? I do get your sentiment and I agree on the dated part. I just wanted to clarify why people might not speak about it anymore.
> 
> English is not my first language either so I do get you. I know what I want to say but sometimes things get lost in translation. It's not exactly what I mean but I also can't find a better way to describe it. It's a very unsettling feeling.




I absolutely agree with you that wearing rainbow hardware is a matter of a specific taste. It is something that will not go by unnoticed. This type of hardware demands attention. I think it is a big part of the reason why I did not want to ware the bag. But it is a very special and unique peace and I’m not parting ways with mine. I also believe in that Chanel will bring rainbow hardware back at some point in the future. 

Yes, sometimes it is hard to come up with the proper description of what I want to say. Sometimes I say something meaning one thing, but others understand me differently. But your English sounds very eloquent and proper.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

My unpopular opinion is....when people say “other” people buy WOCS or Mini Flaps because they can’t afford a CF....I think some people are small bag people....I sold all of my CFs and only carry small bags...aka wocs and minis. Plus I loathe the double flap!!! I don’t understand why some women carry soooo much crap with them.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Chanel is a business whose primary goal is is turn a profit. Even with the frequent price increases they’re still selling bags. They’ve created a brand that people are willing to pay luxury costs for regardless of the price. So with each price increase they’ve accomplished 2 things: 1) Create a frenzy that drives people (potentially impulsively) to buy all the items they’ve wanted (but not really needed) before prices go up and 2) Get people to pay more for same quality of bag. I’ve been totally guilty of these things. 

Sure, they may lose some customers that refuse to pay more without the increase in perceive quality but not enough for them to even blink an eyelash or care because it won’t be significant enough.

The monthly purchase threads are littered (including by me) with new purchases of things we “have to have”. Even with an increase coming the October, November, December, and so on purchase threads will continue to be littered with new items and eye candy.

Chanel knows this so why wouldn’t they continue to raise prices since there will always be people willing to be a customer.


----------



## lulilu

classybags4ever said:


> It’s not the bag that causes the color transfer, it’s the clothes. Low quality fabric is what causes the transfer. I don’t think the luxury houses can do anything about that.





britnyspears said:


> Not sure what “low quality” is about. Many expensive quality items transfer colour.



The thing that gave color transfer on my pink WOC was the chanel coat I was wearing.  Definitely a very expensive garment.


----------



## Lwy

I only own 2 Chanel pieces (so far) but here are my unpopular opinions:

Any CF above small size is very mature-looking
Don't like the look of square mini. Love rectangular mini though as I am petite and it goes well with my casual style
Following 2. I don't understand why the rectagular mini's chain is so much longer than the square
Black flaps are quite boring (sorry) and they're literally everywhere (except for so black which is on my wishlist)


----------



## LiveAndLuxessorize

Hope to not offend anyone, but my unpopular opinion is that Chanel is pretty much the only premier brand that I’ve got no interest to try 
The combination of very high prices and literally nothing pleasing my taste, makes this brand completely uninteresting to me


----------



## Rami00

-Caviar leather looks cheap, plastic-y
-Jumbo size bag looks like a school bag, heavy and digs into shoulders
-Medium CF is too wide
-Still trying to wrap my head around 19 bag 
- what’s up with the costume jewelry
There, I said it.. kill me now


----------



## riyeu

Chanel's designs are beautiful, but recent quality doesn't match the price tag. It is not uncommon to see uneven flaps, dull-looking leathers, and it just doesn't exude luxury to me anymore. Hope they will fix the quality issues.


----------



## Mairaculi

Rami00 said:


> - what’s up with the costume jewelry


I can't get it either. I'm not paying 500+€ for a pair of earrings that are made of fake pearls and with the material description “color gold“. Is it even gold plated? I guess not, otherwise they would put it in the item descriptions I guess...
For this amount of money you can get really good quality jewelry. Some designs are quite cute, but I'd say you pay 90% of the price just for the brand name.


----------



## Rami00

cocoforeverever said:


> My unpopular opinion is not with handbag but with their RTW. Their aesthetic is old and dated - sue me
> People admire who they admire. I don't admire Coco Chanel but I wouldn't go out of my way to criticize people who admire her either. To each their own


I swear it adds 10 years to my age. I love how some women pull it off so beautifully! Not me...


----------



## classybags4ever

lulilu said:


> The thing that gave color transfer on my pink WOC was the chanel coat I was wearing.  Definitely a very expensive garment.



Clothing can be super expensive and low quality or not well made, sadly.


----------



## OCMomof3

Rami00 said:


> I swear it adds 10 years to my age. I love how some women pull it off so beautifully! Not me...


I've seen enough pics of you on PF over the years to know that you could _definitely_ pull of the RTW, Rami. You would carry the look beautifully!


----------



## Rami00

OCMomof3 said:


> I've seen enough pics of you on PF over the years to know that you could _definitely_ pull of the RTW, Rami. You would carry the look beautifully!


How sweet, thank you so much


----------



## lovieluvslux

I AGREE!!!  It's a nice bag, but no longer into this type of metallic.



ashin1204 said:


> My unpopular opinion is that the 20A reissue mini in rainbow/unicorn/iridescent whatever you call it is not pretty. It looks like foil sheet to me.
> I also do not like the trendy CC especially the metal plate that says “chanel” on top. I think the design looks old too.
> Just IMO


----------



## ladysarah

classybags4ever said:


> It’s not the bag that causes the color transfer, it’s the clothes. Low quality fabric is what causes the transfer. I don’t think the luxury houses can do anything about that.





shopmycloset_lk said:


> Totally agree with you that it’s the clothes and not the bags. I still think there should be some technology to prevent color transfer or really quick wear on bags. For example, my light taupe Celine belt bag shows 0 signs of wear or color transfer after I’ve worn it a ton and have also worn it with dark/new denim. Not saying this house and bag don’t have other issues, I’m just saying I think it’s possible to alter the material/design of a bag to limit wear or color transfer while maintaining a luxurious feel, especially if I’m paying $7k for a bag. I just don’t think Chanel has any intention of addressing it.


 I do agree that it’s the clothes that cause the colour transfer. Sometimes dry cleaning can be very toxic and make the problem worse with dark coats and that sort of thing. None of my Cashmere coats have ever caused transfer.


----------



## ipekkeles

ashin1204 said:


> *My unpopular opinion is that the 20A reissue mini in rainbow/unicorn/iridescent whatever you call it is not pretty. It looks like foil sheet to me.*
> I also do not like the trendy CC especially the metal plate that says “chanel” on top. I think the design looks old too.
> Just IMO



i agree it looks like a bag from claire's or accessorize children's section.


----------



## Naessi

I love the reissue (not an unpopular opinion I think), but can't stand the distressed leather. It looks much, much more worn than vintage lambskin Chanel classic flap from the 80s-90s. It would otherwise be the perfect Chanel bag in my opinion.


----------



## classybags4ever

Naessi said:


> I love the reissue (not an unpopular opinion I think), but can't stand the distressed leather. It looks much, much more worn than vintage lambskin Chanel classic flap from the 80s-90s. It would otherwise be the perfect Chanel bag in my opinion.


The reissues I have, chevron style from 2016 and 2018 seasons, are not as distressed, look beautiful and not "worn out". They still have a vintage and some level of distressed look, but it's not as intense as some other reissue styles. Also love the reissue! I think you just have to find the right collection and piece for you.


----------



## Naessi

classybags4ever said:


> The reissues I have, chevron style from 2016 and 2018 seasons, are not as distressed, look beautiful and not "worn out". They still have a vintage and some level of distressed look, but it's not as intense as some other reissue styles. Also love the reissue! I think you just have to find the right collection and piece for you.



Oh, that really makes me hopeful! The reissue just made it to my wishlist... Hoping that I can either find one like yours pre-loved or that Chanel will make them in a less distressed leather again.


----------



## Kathy28

OCMomof3 said:


> No worries.  We all mis-speak at times. Be well!


I understand you completely sometimes people love to see others flaws and they don’t see their own. Nobody’s perfect, sometimes we all make mistakes and people nowadays easily voice out their opinions even if they don’t know what really happened. I just got bullied myself.  Take care!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

I'm a big fan of the 19 bag, and own it in black myself. I just can't get excited about all of the "candy" pastel colors....I feel they cheapen the look of the bag. Black, white, and beige would be my only choices with this bag.  However, I love pastels on Classic flaps and on other styles....doesn't make sense, but it's where I'm at.


----------



## KravLady210

Chanel flap bags are not meant to be worn crossbody. The strap isn't "too short" and the strap doesn't need to be longer. It's a shoulder bag, not a crossbody bag.


----------



## Olgita

dpallen2008 said:


> Chanel flap bags are not meant to be worn crossbody. The strap isn't "too short" and the strap doesn't need to be longer. It's a shoulder bag, not a crossbody bag.



Amen  

You are so right.


----------



## YummyLuxe

-Gabrielle bag looks ugly
-Chains of all flap bags are so heavy it’s annoying how the bags topple over when you’re trying to put them away and restuffing with tissue paper
-For the ever increasing price I wish they still used real gold
-I love the look of the coco handle but the stitching of the handle digs into your arm and when you open the bag with it on it jabs you in the side


----------



## aristomeow

purpleggplant said:


> Seattle also has a Chanel boutique in Nordstrom- Downtown Seattle. Honestly, luxury shopping in Seattle/Bellevue sucks. We have the Bravren but not that many people even go there. Shopping in general sucks in Seattle.


The NM in Bellevue also has a small Chanel boutique. 

I really wish Chanel would just combine the downtown Seattle Nordstrom and Bellevue NM mini boutiques into one, standalone, and bigger boutique somewhere in Seattle.


----------



## Newbie2016

aristomeow said:


> The NM in Bellevue also has a small Chanel boutique.
> 
> I really wish Chanel would just combine the downtown Seattle Nordstrom and Bellevue NM mini boutiques into one, standalone, and bigger boutique somewhere in Seattle.


I thought the NM in Bellevue closed...pretty sure I saw it on list of NM closings in an article


----------



## aristomeow

Newbie2016 said:


> I thought the NM in Bellevue closed...pretty sure I saw it on list of NM closings in an article


Ah, you're right! 

I was just in there last December (live hundreds of miles away).


----------



## honeybunch

dpallen2008 said:


> Chanel flap bags are not meant to be worn crossbody. The strap isn't "too short" and the strap doesn't need to be longer. It's a shoulder bag, not a crossbody bag.


Agree. Even though I’m guilty of wearing it crossbody myself!


----------



## sparklywacky

Olgita said:


> Another unpopular opinion is that I think Chanel 19 will go out of style once YSL puffer bags, BV clutch with chunky chain, and BV cassette with overinflated woven leather and massive chain strap are no longer popular. I am glad to be wrong as I like Chanel 19.


I am not a fan of Chanel 19, but I believe it started (or restarted) the trend of dangly massive chunky chains and puffy big quilts. Bottega and YSL just followed suit. I do agree that this look on bags will not last and will be over soon. It's so dated!


----------



## AEGIS

The mermaid bag is a terrible investment since Chanel will not repair damages after 5 years.


----------



## AEGIS

sparklywacky said:


> I am not a fan of Chanel 19, but I believe it started (or restarted) the trend of dangly massive chunky chains and puffy big quilts. Bottega and YSL just followed suit. I do agree that this look on bags will not last and will be over soon. It's so dated!




The Bottega clutch came out before 19. I would say Chanel copied Bottega.


----------



## sizz

AEGIS said:


> The Bottega clutch came out before 19. I would say Chanel copied Bottega.


Not sure at all but i think YSL did too?


----------



## innerpeace85

Rami00 said:


> I swear it adds 10 years to my age. I love how some women pull it off so beautifully! Not me...


This is what I feel about Reissue bag!


----------



## classicgirll

Chanel is not worth the money - when they replaced the interior of the BA with fabric instead of leather, they alienated me completely. Cheapened the look A LOT -

Chanel doesn't care about what its customers want - them discontinuing the ever so popular chanel caviar mini speaks to that


----------



## britnyspears

Mini flaps look like something from Primark to me. Sorry!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Those Christmas beauty gift sets every single person and their dog seem to be rushing out to buy are not worth the money or trouble unless you were going to buy those specific products already.

Also, converting the pouch into a crossbody looks cheap and tacky. If VIP bags aren’t “true” Chanel, this is even lower than that.

(The struggle is real and my FOMO runs deep.)


----------



## OCMomof3

ChanelCanuck said:


> Those Christmas beauty gift sets every single person and their dog seem to be rushing out to buy are not worth the money or trouble unless you were going to buy those specific products already.
> 
> Also, converting the pouch into a crossbody looks cheap and tacky. If VIP bags aren’t “true” Chanel, this is even lower than that.
> 
> (The struggle is real and my FOMO runs deep.)


What is going on with converting the pouch?! I just....wouldn't do that.


----------



## LavenderIce

I see nothing wrong with buying the cosmetic gift set pouches and converting them to a crossbody bag as long as you're not presenting it as a legitimate bag.  If you're actually using the items in the set, the pouch is a bonus.


----------



## OCMomof3

LavenderIce said:


> I see nothing wrong with buying the cosmetic gift set pouches and converting them to a crossbody bag as long as you're not presenting it as a legitimate bag.  If you're actually using the items in the set, the pouch is a bonus.


Clearly it's not "wrong". People can do whatever they want with it, since they paid for it.  I just don't understand doing that, myself. To each his or her own.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

OCMomof3 said:


> Clearly it's not "wrong". People can do whatever they want with it, since they paid for it.  I just don't understand doing that, myself. To each his or her own.



Agreed!


----------



## kombucha

I agree! Why are so many people making YouTube videos of this, and why are so many people thinking this is a good idea? 

Not that I am against people doing it...I just don’t think it looks good and doesn’t pass as a Chanel bag at all??


----------



## am1ly

Why  Kristen Stewart...

Maybe a punk rock style needed to represent some Chanel bag like Gabrielle, but still far from elegance and stylish for my taste. BTW just IMO.


----------



## LavenderIce

kombucha said:


> I agree! Why are so many people making YouTube videos of this, and why are so many people thinking this is a good idea?
> 
> Not that I am against people doing it...I just don’t think it looks good and doesn’t pass as a Chanel bag at all??



There are a lot of YT videos of it.  They think it's a good idea for several reasons, mostly because it's cost effective.  For some, it's a way to make the unattainable, attainable.  Others are rough with their bags. This is something they can trash and not feel guilty they spent thousands of dollars. Some want to gift it to children. I have the moisture must haves set and I'm looking at the pouch right now and I know it's not a Chanel bag, nor would I pass it as one.


----------



## kombucha

LavenderIce said:


> There are a lot of YT videos of it.  They think it's a good idea for several reasons, mostly because it's cost effective.  For some, it's a way to make the unattainable, attainable.  Others are rough with their bags. This is something they can trash and not feel guilty they spent thousands of dollars. Some want to gift it to children. I have the moisture must haves set and I'm looking at the pouch right now and I know it's not a Chanel bag, nor would I pass it as one.



All great points. Gifting it to children is a wonderful idea!


----------



## vivy_tran

am1ly said:


> Why  Kristen Stewart...
> 
> Maybe a punk rock style needed to represent some Chanel bag like Gabrielle, but still far from elegance and stylish for my taste. BTW just IMO.


Omg! You hit the nail on the head with this. I never got why they chose Kristen Stewart. I always thought they should select someone who’s French or at least has more class/elegance, but maybe they want someone to be more mainstream.. I don’t even think Kristen is THAT popular. At least in the states.


----------



## Vln

I apologize in advance if this offends anyone, here is my unpopular opinion: I would never buy pre-loved. I love the feel of a pristine bag, shoe or RTW item that has not been worn by someone before me. Goodness, I even have trouble lending items  to my daughters, can’t bear the though of strangers having worn it before me.


----------



## misszhou

Sorry if this might be out of topic but... What makes classic flap unappealing for me.. is too many counterfeit ch*nel flap bags around nowadays.. why chanel dont take action with the counterfeit factory??


----------



## AEGIS

OCMomof3 said:


> Clearly it's not "wrong". People can do whatever they want with it, since they paid for it.  I just don't understand doing that, myself. To each his or her own.




The pouch is ugly. I wouldn't want to carry that as a bag.  For $70 it's expensive for what it is.


----------



## mzbaglady1

The chase, the hunt of a popular item, texting multiple Sa to locate that popular item to find out oh by the way this boutique is fulfilling orders off a list from over a year. Not knowing where your at on a list, different rules  between department stores and boutiques to fulfill your order not a guarantee even if you prepay. At this point for me once I went through all of this and obtained the holy grail popular item the thrill is gone or maybe I have lost interest. Like most people have expressed in various threads this whole process seems like an unpaid job for Chanel.


----------



## topglamchic

My unpopular belief...I love the fashion pieces.  I love the miniaduires, I love the exotics, the novelty bags the pieces that people would normally deem too small, not worth it, or just plain silly.  I honestly prefer these to the classics.


----------



## redhott

I agree the jewelry prices are ridiculously high.  For that matter, so is the RTW (uber ridiculous, IMO).  I like the Boy Bag style, but the small size is completely impractical for real life.  I have a black double flap that I bought in 1991 or so, and it is my favorite of all the Chanel bags I've had since.


----------



## Penelopepursula

My unpopular opinion is that Chanel's costume jewelry looks cheap and tacky, is ridiculously expensive, and doesn't hold up well.


----------



## jilly.bean

Not a fan of the classic flap in medium size. It just looks so rectangular, wide and awkward.
I hate gold hardware.
I do NOT like lambskin. Caviar forever!!


----------



## ChanelCanuck

topglamchic said:


> My unpopular belief...I love the fashion pieces.  I love the miniaduires, I love the exotics, the novelty bags the pieces that people would normally deem too small, not worth it, or just plain silly.  I honestly prefer these to the classics.



I agree; even as someone who owns mostly classics (just to have purse peace and better resale value...despite likely never selling my bags...), secretly, it's my fashion pieces I admire the most.


----------



## Lookelou

topglamchic said:


> My unpopular belief...I love the fashion pieces.  I love the miniaduires, I love the exotics, the novelty bags the pieces that people would normally deem too small, not worth it, or just plain silly.  I honestly prefer these to the classics.


I too agree!  I think the trend pieces that Chanel create are really where the Chanel brand comes alive.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

The “Classic Flap” is not Chanel’s classic bag. The Reissue was the original design. 
I get annoyed that the double flap takes up so much room and causes the bag to weigh more than it has to.
I continue to search for a lipstick or other object which actually fits in the lipstick pocket. 
I think the Boy bag is very attractive, even though not everyone is a fan.
I prefer Chevron to diamond quilting.


----------



## gettinpurseonal

P.S. I am not a fan of the 19 bag. I don’t own one and I don’t own a Gabrielle bag or any costume jewelry either. I love Chanel Chance and No 5 perfume though.


----------



## sydsunshine

Chanel should bring back gold plating! Given the current price of gold, it may be difficult to do it on all Chanel bags, but just do it for a limited edition of bags and keep the tradition alive!


----------



## LuvChanel55

I think the patent leather looks the nicest on the jumbo flap! I also think that the small and maxi flap have an awkward look...


----------



## jsmile

I started to see chipping on my so black boy bag when I bought it a few years agio but I don't think Chanel fixed it recently like some people claim . People just aren't as vocal about it now.


----------



## Mairaculi

Wondermuffin said:


> Chanel should bring back gold plating! Given the current price of gold, it may be difficult to do it on all Chanel bags, but just do it for a limited edition of bags and keep the tradition alive!


I don't think it's difficult at all. You can buy good 18ct gold plated jewelry for well under 50$, if the layer is not too thin it will not rub off easily. They should be able to do gold plating on the hardwear of such expensive bags. They just choose not to.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Sorry to anyone who likes the plastic rubbery feel of Chanel leather on certain items. Some totes, beltbags, vanity cases felt like faux leather.  Excluding patent leather.


----------



## rieestyle

- I don't get all these bright or almost neon-colored bags, like a neon-green Chanel 19 or orange classic flap. The color just cheapens the look and feel of the bag. I have not seen anyone that could style them well.
- coco handle is ugly, but I absolutely love Trendy CC. Coco handle is trying too hard to be "lady-like" but in an awkward way.
- Most of the Chanel tweed bags are underwhelming. Occasionally they come out with stunning ones, like the beige/black houndstooth on the Chanel 19 
- Some of the costume Chanel earrings are fine, but Chanel brooches are horrendous and so outdated. I can't imagine myself wearing a big logo made of cheap materials in such an old-fashioned way.
- Chanel has a lot of good RTW pieces but I very rarely see people truly pull them off. Wearing a tweed jacket doesn't instantly elevate your whole look; not pairing it well will make you look like a grandma.
- Caviar on the recent CF releases just seem like plastic and so cheap looking. I wish they still made them in those shiny and puffy caviar leathers.
- A CF in black is boring. I bought mine as my first CF as most people urged me to go with the safe choice and I have regretted it since. I actually think a red or grey CF should be most people's first choice. 
- Chanel 19 is a style that will last (since so many people in this thread seem to hate the 19), and a lot of those who don't like the 19 will change their opinion once they realize how versatile and easy to use this bag is. I also personally think the 19 in color (white, beige, burgundy, etc.) look so much better than black.


----------



## Swathi

classicgirll said:


> Chanel is not worth the money - when they replaced the interior of the BA with fabric instead of leather, they alienated me completely. Cheapened the look A LOT -
> 
> Chanel doesn't care about what its customers want - them discontinuing the ever so popular chanel caviar mini speaks to that


Seems like Chanel's strategy is to keep the preloved market filled with over priced items with the price hikes and the discontinuation of something as popular as a caviar mini. (This would hike the caviar mini in preloved sites even more!) 
This way we all always have a reason to pay more and more to Chanel each passing year. Because, hey, you could sell it and it is an "investment"


----------



## Swathi

Not sure how unpopular this opinion is - The best thing about Chanel apart from the delicious lambskin is the interior construction.
When somebody says classic Chanel what i think of is the double flap burgundy leather lined soft interior, the"secret" pocket on the top, pockets etc. But funny enough,I do not like the exterior look of any bags which has this specific type of interior (even the non chanel ones which has similar interior is boring outside usually).  Like the classic flaps, woc etc. Looks boring to me. The bags I do enjoy the look, like the boy bag and the minis are too plain inside. lol.
Another unpopular opinion of mine is Chanel does seasonal designs well, the tweeds, velvet and colors etc looks really enjoyable. I like way better than "classics"


----------



## img

I love my Chanel bags but they aren't worth the price IMO.


----------



## Lookelou

i must agree


----------



## Lookelou

a mini for $4000 (plus tax) is just bonkers...


----------



## lovingyorkies4

Don’t get me wrong, I Love my Chanel bags.  But, the pricing is getting out of hand!  I’d much rather $10k go towards a Birkin than a Chanel...


----------



## Ngankimle

Mairaculi said:


> I don't think it's difficult at all. You can buy good 18ct gold plated jewelry for well under 50$, if the layer is not too thin it will not rub off easily. They should be able to do gold plating on the hardwear of such expensive bags. They just choose not to.


That's just sad.


----------



## Ngankimle

Chanel, please make more cream, dark beige, taupe, and shades of greys color bags...!!!!


----------



## einertia

- the Chanel 19 chain and logo make the whole bag look really tacky
- the caramel color everyone seems to be obsessing over for 21P reminds me of bad diarrhea
- a woc is not a bag
- the Camelia brooch looks awful
- 80% of their ready to wear is fugly
- ditto for the reissue


----------



## JooliaGoolia

I think the Chanel flap is super boring and a basic b***h bag.


----------



## ChanelCanuck

einertia said:


> - the caramel color everyone seems to be obsessing over for 21P reminds me of bad diarrhea



OK, right?  Everyone loves it and I'm trying to love it and I just can't. I'm sorry!


----------



## kat805

1)Chanel classics look cheap and tacky when paired with formal attire and even dressier cocktail dresses.  A clutch is much more elegant.  Nothing is worse than seeing someone toting a jumbo cf to a wedding 
2)Beige Clair is a terrible color and doesn’t go with any outfit despite you-tubers saying it goes with every outfit


----------



## SpicyTuna13

JooliaGoolia said:


> I think the Chanel flap is super boring and a basic b***h bag.



Hahaha

That must be one hell of a basic b***h!!! Let’s just say I’m proud to be her.


----------



## Izzy_w

1. I really dislike 99% of Chanel’s RTW and the 1% that I do like, I wouldn’t pay that price. I also find that if I do buy it, how am I going to care for it? I am not the best person when it comes to taking care of my clothes 
2. I am not crazy about the CF or the Boy or anything that is too rigid. I don’t like rigid bags because they are hard to work with and don’t give a lot of room to budge. I like my items to be easily accessible and find the flap to be annoying.
3. I don’t like the Gabrielle because there are way too many chains on it. I tried it out and my SA was trying to help me configure the chains...but it was all over the place and too much work
4. What is so great about tweed bags?!?! They look like cotton bags to me lol and if I had to pay a premium price, I would rather go with leather 
5. and finally...Chanel sneakers are just...terrible lol. Give me my Pumas!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Izzy_w said:


> 1. I really dislike 99% of Chanel’s RTW and the 1% that I do like, I wouldn’t pay that price. I also find that if I do buy it, how am I going to care for it? I am not the best person when it comes to taking care of my clothes
> 2. I am not crazy about the CF or the Boy or anything that is too rigid. I don’t like rigid bags because they are hard to work with and don’t give a lot of room to budge. I like my items to be easily accessible and find the flap to be annoying.
> 3. I don’t like the Gabrielle because there are way too many chains on it. I tried it out and my SA was trying to help me configure the chains...but it was all over the place and too much work
> 4. What is so great about tweed bags?!?! They look like cotton bags to me lol and if I had to pay a premium price, I would rather go with leather
> 5. and finally...Chanel sneakers are just...terrible lol. Give me my Pumas!



I so agree with your 3rd statement.  I also tried on the Gabrielle once and felt like I was fighting with the bag to wear it.  Decided in the first 15 seconds that it was not for me.  I don't like anything, accessories or clothes, that isn't easy to get on and off.


----------



## hikarupanda

- I don’t understand Chanel prices compared to their quality nowadays (and the fact that people still buy them)! I’d pick any vintage Chanel from the 90s over their current offering!

- Not feeling the Chanel 19 bag at all, looks quite cheap to me especially the interior!

- Hate the double flap as it takes up spaces. The M/L would be perfect for me if it doesn’t have that inner flap.


----------



## Leo the Lion

So many steep price increases that I have been buying more Hermes and a few LVs. My jumbo came with several glue spots a slightly off centered CC, my small coco handle had a loose stitich, both brand new from the Chanel Boutique. Sadly, it was a complete turn off about the quality and price increases. I might revisit it someday if they have a release that I just cannot resist, but for now I will not be adding any.


----------



## MaryJoe84

- I don't like the Gabrielle and the 19 (and probably never will) because of the hardware mix - I want ONLY silver or ONLY Gold or ONLY ruthenium, but not all in one 
- Gabrielle and 19 are totally overhyped and not worth the price (the 19 looks too chunky imo, and I wouldn't know how to wear the Gabrielle the right way) 
- Reissue is boring 
- I don't fancy the caramel color at all that everybody is going bonkers at the moment


----------



## pikanmu

kat805 said:


> 1)Chanel classics look cheap and tacky when paired with formal attire and even dressier cocktail dresses.  A clutch is much more elegant.  Nothing is worse than seeing someone toting a jumbo cf to a wedding
> 2)Beige Clair is a terrible color and doesn’t go with any outfit despite you-tubers saying it goes with every outfit


I cometely agree with the Jumbo / Medium CF / WOC at formal events. One bag does not suit all needs.


----------



## M00

1. Chanel has ugly shoes
2. Black Chanel bag is the most boring thing in this world. I don’t even want to look at it twice
3. Boy bag is Chanel 19’s future
4. Chanel has taken the mini bag trend a bit too far


----------



## Jereni

This thread has been super interesting to read!

My unpopular opinions that seem be common on this thread:
- Not a fan of the Chanel 19... but in general I like soft leather on bags so I do get why some people like it. 
- Absolutely cannot understand the Gabrielle. Hate. In every possible variation - large, small, WOCs, wallets...
- Also not a fan of caviar unless it’s got a special finish on it... have liked a few of those. 

Some opinions which sound like they are unpopular in *this* thread:
- I think the boy bags are fine, and actually adore the north south boy bag. Such an interesting variation and so slimming... plan to buy it this year. 
- I love SLGs - I have a few and have never once thought ‘oh if I’d only spent it all on a single CF.’ The SLGs allow me to enjoy the fun different leathers and treatments of different seasons and I enjoy handling them. 
- I get way more excited about the different seasonal bags than whatever colors the CFs are coming in. 



canto bight said:


> - I think the seasonal bags are what makes Chanel special.  Let's be real, Chanel bags really aren't meant to be everyday, workhorse bags.



So agree! I love seeing the misc different designs they do every season. 



dpallen2008 said:


> Chanel flap bags are not meant to be worn crossbody. The strap isn't "too short" and the strap doesn't need to be longer. It's a shoulder bag, not a crossbody bag.



Haha, LOVE this. I have plenty of bags that I love to wear cross body but to me most of the classic flap sizes look strange crossbody.


----------



## Roie55

SpeedyJC said:


> That is your opinion which is fine but I personally like my reissue because it doesn't scream "I am Chanel" so can go under radar better. Not sure if you mean any reissue or just the flap, I have the camera bag.


i have 2 camera reissues and i love them to death. no one knows (in my circle) that they are chanel, but they do comment on how much they love the bag. Its the top zip and top access that i love.


----------



## topglamchic

Ditto!!!  I guess not so unpopular!!!


Jereni said:


> This thread has been super interesting to read!
> 
> My unpopular opinions that seem be common on this thread:
> - Not a fan of the Chanel 19... but in general I like soft leather on bags so I do get why some people like it.
> - Absolutely cannot understand the Gabrielle. Hate. In every possible variation - large, small, WOCs, wallets...
> - Also not a fan of caviar unless it’s got a special finish on it... have liked a few of those.
> 
> Some opinions which sound like they are unpopular in *this* thread:
> - I think the boy bags are fine, and actually adore the north south boy bag. Such an interesting variation and so slimming... plan to buy it this year.
> - I love SLGs - I have a few and have never once thought ‘oh if I’d only spent it all on a single CF.’ The SLGs allow me to enjoy the fun different leathers and treatments of different seasons and I enjoy handling them.
> - I get way more excited about the different seasonal bags than whatever colors the CFs are coming in.
> 
> 
> 
> So agree! I love seeing the misc different designs they do every season.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, LOVE this. I have plenty of bags that I love to wear cross body but to me most of the classic flap sizes look strange crossbody.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Jereni said:


> - I love SLGs - I have a few and have never once thought ‘oh if I’d only spent it all on a single CF.’ The SLGs allow me to enjoy the fun different leathers and treatments of different seasons and I enjoy handling them.



I agree with your comment about SLGs. I love them as well! Can’t help it. You love what you love. Don’t regret my card case or o-case purchases.


----------



## Sparkletastic

• Chanel is always on the precipice of looking old fashioned and has no idea how to innovate:  The 19 looks like a mess and will not wear well in terms of style. The Gabrielle looks cheap and is way past its expiration date

• Chanel costume jewelry is ugly, chunky, cheap junk.

• Chanel has never made a good looking shoe.

• Chanel has NO clue how to make a functional bag for a working woman. The double flaps are too fussy and the leather totes are bulky / heavy / non functional. 

• Most top tier premier brands have quality as good or better than current Chanel.

This all being said, I still love my Chanel babies. I’m just not rushing to add a whole lot more to my collection.


----------



## Lacquerista

Not a fan of WOCs and tiny bags, especially at that price point.


----------



## Jdltcb

I can't get on board with the Chanel 19. It looks like a pillow IMHO only! However, I love the rainbow mini reissue so I might have bad taste according to some!


----------



## Lacquerista

Jdltcb said:


> I can't get on board with the Chanel 19. It looks like a pillow IMHO only! However, I love the rainbow mini reissue so I might have bad taste according to some!



Funnily enough, that is exactly why I like the 19s!


----------



## vintagecactus

The Boy bag is pretty, it just doesn’t look right on my body frame.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Jereni said:


> This thread has been super interesting to read!
> - Absolutely cannot understand the Gabrielle. Hate. In every possible variation - large, small, WOCs, wallets...


I'm right there with you in regards to the Gabrielle bag. I simply don't get the draw.  I tried it on in the boutique and I could not deal with all of the chains. I can't imagine having to tussle with all of those chains over a winter coat. Who designs these bags? And what are they smoking?


----------



## Izzy_w

Penelopepursula said:


> I'm right there with you in regards to the Gabrielle bag. I simply don't get the draw.  I tried it on in the boutique and I could not deal with all of the chains. I can't imagine having to tussle with all of those chains over a winter coat. Who designs these bags? And what are they smoking?



HERE HERE!!!!


----------



## sizz

- Just because a bag has it‘s own category on the Chanel site doesn‘t automatically mean it‘s „a classic.“ 
Speaking of, I consider the trendy, coco handle and the minis more „classic“ than the gabrielle or 19. 
- I don‘t dislike the gsbrielle. Wouldn‘t purchase one personally but I appreciate seeing it on others. It‘s interesting. I can see how it‘s polarizing though
- I prefer square minis to rectangular minis. 
- I think the small classic flap looks better than M/L, it has nicer proportions and fits about the same amount of stuff. 
- I like maxis, still not a huge fan of jumbos. 
- Lambskin is not that delicate. Especially if you don‘t use your Chanel bag every single day for everything. Also, I feel like the quality/construction of lambskin bags is way more consistent, my theory is that it‘s easier to manage. 
- Reissues are not more boring that classic flaps. (Love them both personally)


----------



## sydsunshine

1) Chanel RTW is for the Vips, not for povos like us who take months to save for a Chanel bag.

2) After building a sizeable collection of Chanel bags (I have 8+), I think I rather spend my next US$3500 on the stock market than save up for a new Chanel bag of a different colour/size.

i did that in October 20 when the prices were low, and the share I picked has gone up 20%. Another Chanel bag won’t give me the same amount of happiness


----------



## Lacquerista

Almost forgot to mention that I will never ever understand the appeal of the Business Affinity models.
It looks like a knock-off from a contemporary designer brand.


----------



## earthygirl

hikarupanda said:


> - I don’t understand Chanel prices compared to their quality nowadays (and the fact that people still buy them)! I’d pick any vintage Chanel from the 90s over their current offering!
> 
> - Not feeling the Chanel 19 bag at all, looks quite cheap to me especially the interior!
> 
> - Hate the double flap as it takes up spaces. The M/L would be perfect for me if it doesn’t have that inner flap.


Yes... I thought the same thing when I tried the 19 on. The interior just was lacking.  It felt like a seasonal bag that should have been priced somewhere between $2k and $3k.


----------



## ashin121

Wondermuffin said:


> 1) Chanel RTW is for the Vips, not for povos like us who take months to save for a Chanel bag.
> 
> 2) After building a sizeable collection of Chanel bags (I have 8+), I think I rather spend my next US$3500 on the stock market than save up for a new Chanel bag of a different colour/size.
> 
> i did that in October 20 when the prices were low, and the share I picked has gone up 20%. Another Chanel bag won’t give me the same amount of happiness


My husband said the same thing about investing in stock vs a chanel bag!


----------



## Ricks Krispies

- I believe Chanel is way over-priced just like any other well known brand.
- I find most classic chanel bags like the flap to be boring.
- The graffiti collection is hideous.
- Leather interior is a bad way to go.
- Re-dying your bag could be one of the worse decisions you can make.
- Vintage over New School on pretty much most bags.
-The iridescent collection can be an annoyance over time.
- Chanel has been lacking creativity these past few years in most of the handbags.
-The Chanel 19 CC...no.

These are just my personal opinions


----------



## earthygirl

1. Carrying a Chanel bag does not necessarily elevate one‘s look. You have to have a sense of style to begin with.
2. I prefer the look of the smaller Chanel bags on most people. The large ccs look tacky on a lot of people (though I’ve seen a few who can pull it off).


----------



## k5ml3k

I'm not sure if this is considered unpopular but by the amount of unboxings and etc that I see, it very well may be....

I don't think that the new prices of the classic flaps are worth it. As much as I love a classic, the bag itself, and the house...the prices are just outrageous and quite unfortunate for those that truly love the brand.


----------



## OCMomof3

k5ml3k said:


> I'm not sure if this is considered unpopular but by the amount of unboxings and etc that I see, it very well may be....
> 
> I don't think that the new prices of the classic flaps are worth it. As much as I love a classic, the bag itself, and the house...the prices are just outrageous and quite unfortunate for those that truly love the brand.


I think quite a few would agree with you here!


----------



## oonagh2001

I feel gold hardware is much nicer than the silver hardware


----------



## Sparkletastic

Wondermuffin said:


> 1) Chanel RTW is for the Vips, not for povos like us who take months to save for a Chanel bag.
> 
> 2) After building a sizeable collection of Chanel bags (I have 8+), I think I rather spend my next US$3500 on the stock market than save up for a new Chanel bag of a different colour/size.
> 
> i did that in October 20 when the prices were low, and the share I picked has gone up 20%. Another Chanel bag won’t give me the same amount of happiness


What is a povo?


----------



## sydsunshine

Sparkletastic said:


> What is a povo?


Haha oops that’s Australian slang. Povo is the short form of poverty. Just  a slang word to describe that I’m poor and can’t afford RTW unlike the Chanel VIPs. Take months to save up for a new bag.


----------



## jelly-baby

phishfan said:


> Chanel (including those who resell Chanel) have such aggressively annoying selling techniques.



I am new to Chanel having always been an LV girl and TOTALLY agree with this! I’m astounded at how sellers (particularly resellers) act like I should be grateful for giving them my money. I will never pay over RRP for anything when then are alternative options.  I didn’t realise how hard this ’buying Chanel’ game was. At least it might mean I don’t spend so much lol.


----------



## BlackOrchid

TadPlaid said:


> My unpopular thoughts.
> 
> 1. The recent quality issues with Chanel (likely due to mass production) has me doubting the brand’s luxury status.
> 
> 2. Due to #1, I do not want Chanel to engage in e-commerce. It would only worsen this issue.
> 
> 3. I hate aged/brushed GHW. I like the 19A mini reissue in shiny GHW.


I am waiting for the next shiny mini reissue...


----------



## missie1

dpallen2008 said:


> Chanel flap bags are not meant to be worn crossbody. The strap isn't "too short" and the strap doesn't need to be longer. It's a shoulder bag, not a crossbody bag.


This right here


----------



## Egel

The pink bag with yellow inside or the yellow bag with pink inside, it's quirky but I'm on the fence between it being cute or cheap looking.


----------



## beemeowmeow

Jumbo flaps are tacky and ugly (the size is unflattering on all body types).
C19 bag is really terrible design, looks cheap.


----------



## jennwang

-The small cf looks the best. The medium is overrated, and the other bigger sizes are horrendous. 
-I actually like wearing the cf crossbody even if people find it awkward/weird
-I like the small Gabrielle bag
-Vintage cf reminds me of a deflated air bubble wrap
-Chanel 19 is so ugly; the bigger it is, the uglier. The same goes for the boy bag and CoCo handle.
-Don't get why people get the same bag in different colors, im talking about 5-6 different colors
-Some Chanel jewellery look tacky and cheap.


----------



## meeowy

jelly-baby said:


> I am new to Chanel having always been an LV girl and TOTALLY agree with this! I’m astounded at how sellers (particularly resellers) act like I should be grateful for giving them my money. I will never pay over RRP for anything when then are alternative options.  I didn’t realise how hard this ’buying Chanel’ game was. At least it might mean I don’t spend so much lol.


I took a hiatus for 5 years for Chanel (read: kids).  Bags were never hard to come by before.  You go in, you buy bags.  Of course that was before IG and personal shoppers and all that stuff.  In 2005, a medium flap was $1500.  And I thought so much money!  I am also kind of turned off by the recent shopping experience.  But I do wonder if the low inventory is just an effect of covid- related supply chain issues.


----------



## Mairaculi

jennwang said:


> Vintage cf reminds me of a deflated air bubble wrap


So true! And I thought it was only me thinking something's wrong them... I just love this thread!


----------



## Lulumelons

XCCX said:


> This is very interesting! My 14 series jumbo clasp tarnished a bit and the boutique replaced it for me. I can almost swear the new CC clasp is the thicker one which makes me wonder, do seasonal jumbos have the thicker one and that’s what I got?
> It kind of bothered me at that time just because it didn’t feel right but the SA reassured me so I thought I must be overthinking.... hmmmm



I never realised this, would any of you have photos? I have 14 series single flaps too... I didn't think to compare it to my medium flaps


----------



## Lulumelons

PricelessHunts said:


> any unpopular opinion on your trendy cc?


 
I'm sorry I missed this...

Let's see, at first I was weary of the LGold plague but now I can't imagine the bag without it.

The chain feels weird sometimes like you can put it into the bag? but the chain takes up bag space.

The bag can't really be cross body(the handle stabs ya in the ribs) I just about manage it because i'm on the skinnier side.

The 2 HOLE in the gold pague for the long straps...sometimes it's odd.

I got the wide quilt trendy because I feel like the normal sized quilts make the bag more grandma-ish/vintage.

It's not that light...

But ultimately i love it, so lucky to get it in grey.


----------



## XCCX

Lulumelons said:


> I never realised this, would any of you have photos? I have 14 series single flaps too... I didn't think to compare it to my medium flaps


My jumpo is a 14 series but double flap.. seems like they switched from single to double during that series.. 
I’ll see if I can post photos


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I’m sure these may be a very unpopular opinions but just my preference 

I prefer lambskin over caviar. I know people prefer the durability of caviar but to me lambskin isn’t as fragile as people think and I feel like it’s more luxurious looking and feeling. I have 3 caviar classic flaps and the rest are lambskin. By itself I love my caviar bags but compared to or put next to my lambskin I would pick lambskin every time.
I’m not a fan of Chanel jewelry. I think it’s overpriced for what it is.


----------



## str8_dyme

I absolutely love reading everyones true thoughts. I dont know why I am so shy to write how I feel. Maybe because I dont want to hurt anyones feelings. But I think it will feel good to vent. Here we go;
-I also wondered why they chose Kristen Stewart. And the first thing that came to my mind is the affair she had with a married man a few years ago...just like Coco Chanel. ‍
-The reissue and the Gabriel are boring
(but I have to admit that fact that you can fold the reissue flat for traveling is pretty cool)
-I am not into the coco handle, the fact that its sooo much cheaper in terms of price than a classic flap makes it seem cheap in my eye, like a speedy.
-I’m not into the TrendyCC, looks like a briefcase and is way too fragile. Its a bag that will not age well because of all that heavy lambskin. Also reminds me of the pochette metis.
-I know people dont like bags that are lined with material inside but it makes it less heavy! The leather interior definitely adds weight.
-The new Caramel color that everyone is going crazy for, sucks.
-For some reason the Boybag and the Maxi flap are not very popular right now, which makes it the perfect time to buy at a good price on the preloved market.
-People that add all these plastic top handles chain things on their bags are making it look cheap.
-People that are buying these little metal clips to tie up their chains to shorten then, are gonna endup denting the interior of their bags thanks to that clip and the knotted chains.
-People that leave their bags out for display are gonna have full of little particules of dust stuck between the stitches of the quilts of their bags.
-People that are buying the new funny shaped sunglasses case to use as a bag, just no.
-The big O cases look like Ipad or Laptop cases.
-I dont like the look of the super old vintage bags. The super flat quilts makes me sad.
-Chanel needs to bring back the mini’s in Caviar!

Again I don't want to offend anyone. Just my random opinion. I thought it would just be fun to join in☺
Have a wonderful day my fellow Chanel addict


----------



## star_dust

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I agree with your comment about SLGs. I love them as well! Can’t help it. You love what you love. Don’t regret my card case or o-case purchases.


Totally agree! Yes, they are pricey but I feel I get more use out of them than my bags. I get so much unnessecary attention with my bags and the SLGs are much more discrete and it makes me smile when I see it in my bag!


----------



## Roie55

Sparkletastic said:


> • Chanel has never made a good looking shoe.



100 times agree, why are all their heels and sandals so old lady looking?? But i love the 19!! Love it !!


----------



## str8_dyme

star_dust said:


> Totally agree! Yes, they are pricey but I feel I get more use out of them than my bags. I get so much unnessecary attention with my bags and the SLGs are much more discrete and it makes me smile when I see it in my bag!


Awwww me toooo they make me smile when I see them in my bags


----------



## sweetpea_2009

str8_dyme said:


> I absolutely love reading everyones true thoughts. I dont know why I am so shy to write how I feel. Maybe because I dont want to hurt anyones feelings.
> 
> Again I don't want to offend anyone. Just my random opinion. I thought it would just be fun to join in☺
> Have a wonderful day my fellow Chanel addict



I like that you are conscious about not saying something that will offend people. The great thing about this forum is the fact that it is a community that is open, welcoming, and allows for people with the same passions and interests to share their thoughts in a respectful way of course. No judgement (or at least I can confidently say that about majority of members) 

Everyone is entitled to their opinions and I am glad that we aren’t all alike. This world would be boring if we didn’t have diversity in likes and dislikes.


----------



## cityivy

Random thoughts...
1.  Not a fan of the rainbow reissue mini.  It looks like something my 2 year old would pick out.
2.  Chanel 19--not classy.
3.  Those cosmetic pouches that people make into bags...why???  It may say Chanel on it, but it isnt a Chanel bag.
4.  The super tiny bags like the round one, the vanities just aren't practical and will phase out rather quickly.


----------



## Marleah

- I love color, the brighter the better. Love the iridescents, metallics! The 20a rainbow is a little slice of     heaven 
- I hate ruthenium (the aged/brushed style) - it looks grimy and dirty to me
- I love shiny hardware
- I love buying preloved - finding a deal is half the fun
- I wish the straps on the mini, small, medium CF were longer (fluffy woman here )


----------



## Roie55

I'm also a lover of the jumbo sizes. I'm not super tall, only 166cm but also little bit curvy so anything small just looks dainty and its not great for everyday use, those small CL are just too small.
I love colours too, they don't make enough solid classic colours like blue & green, when they're seasonal releases there just aren't that many around.
I also love some of the older styles with the large CC. My first Chanel was a vintage jumbo with the large CC. Its perfection. I recently found my perfect casual bag, a cosmos line tote that i'm going to swap out to have longer shoulder straps (as they are easily removed)


----------



## mform

str8_dyme said:


> I absolutely love reading everyones true thoughts. I dont know why I am so shy to write how I feel. Maybe because I dont want to hurt anyones feelings. But I think it will feel good to vent. Here we go;
> -I also wondered why they chose Kristen Stewart. And the first thing that came to my mind is the affair she had with a married man a few years ago...just like Coco Chanel. ‍
> -The reissue and the Gabriel are boring
> (but I have to admit that fact that you can fold the reissue flat for traveling is pretty cool)
> -I am not into the coco handle, the fact that its sooo much cheaper in terms of price than a classic flap makes it seem cheap in my eye, like a speedy.
> -I’m not into the TrendyCC, looks like a briefcase and is way too fragile. Its a bag that will not age well because of all that heavy lambskin. Also reminds me of the pochette metis.
> -I know people dont like bags that are lined with material inside but it makes it less heavy! The leather interior definitely adds weight.
> -The new Caramel color that everyone is going crazy for, sucks.
> -For some reason the Boybag and the Maxi flap are not very popular right now, which makes it the perfect time to buy at a good price on the preloved market.
> -People that add all these plastic top handles chain things on their bags are making it look cheap.
> -People that are buying these little metal clips to tie up their chains to shorten then, are gonna endup denting the interior of their bags thanks to that clip and the knotted chains.
> -People that leave their bags out for display are gonna have full of little particules of dust stuck between the stitches of the quilts of their bags.
> -People that are buying the new funny shaped sunglasses case to use as a bag, just no.
> -The big O cases look like Ipad or Laptop cases.
> -I dont like the look of the super old vintage bags. The super flat quilts makes me sad.
> -Chanel needs to bring back the mini’s in Caviar!
> 
> Again I don't want to offend anyone. Just my random opinion. I thought it would just be fun to join in☺
> Have a wonderful day my fellow Chanel addict


Omg I totally agree with you on the new season caramel colour but never dared to vocalise my opinion cos it seem SO popular with everyone! I appreciate a good brown bag and how versatile it can be but the caramel+ quilt combi just looks really unappealing, especially in the larger sizes...

Not sure if this is an unpopular option but to me some lighter shades of diamond quilting in bigger bags look cheap and like diaper bags depending on the style. I think Chanel does some bags better in chevron than their signature diamond quilt!


----------



## calisnoopy

Not sure if these are all unpopular Chanel opinions but here goes...

1. I've always liked to say that I have all the time in the world to get black/"boring" neutral colors when I'm older down the road...now I'm actually getting older and maybe that's going to come back and haunt me in the years to come haha...but no...I just love fun/unique/vibrant/happy colors 

2. Similar to #1...I love bright pop neon as well as pastel and metallic colors cos I find them so fun and unique...and not JUST because a large majority of people do a black/neutral everyday color Chanel as their first few bags...but it is nice to see variety out there and not everyone carrying the same exact style/color pieces 

3. I love whimsical seasonal collector pieces like miniaudieres and certain runway pieces that really match up with my life or personality even tho I realize many people often consider these to be much less functional and less pragmatic of a choice cos you can't use them for every day errands etc but I don't mind having nice handbag art displays at home haha 

4. Love love Chanel comfort wear/athleisure pieces that are cotton especially and I know a lot of people would wonder why bother getting 100% cotton Chanel hoodies/shorts/tees since they essentially are so similar to the million other much less expensive pieces you can find at Target/Walmart/Nike etc etc...but I really do appreciate the craftsmanship of Chanel clothing even when applied to the more "casual wear" side in hoodies/tees/shorts and plus, being that it's one of my top fav brands...I like being able to have comfy pieces I can wear much more often than my Chanel Tweed collection jackets and fancier dresses!


----------



## jenniferelaine

Interesting thread! I’ve read the whole thing & here are my opinions...

I’ve been a Chanel fan since my mom watched Dynasty in the 80s & I saw Joan Collins’ character (the fabulous Alexis Morrell Carrington Colby Dexter Rowan) with one! LOL!

Having said that...I think the Classic Flap & Reissue are meant to be carried & look better as shoulder bags. Maybe that’s bc i grew up seeing them that way since crossbody wasn’t as much of a look then like it is now, but every time I see them crossbody, I‘m like, nope, Im not quite there yet with that look. No offense to anyone!

Then there’s the Boy. Love, love, love it. I have 3, including the one I call the ‘disco’ bag -the Lambskin Chevron with the Holographic stripes (the 80s kid in me still digs anything holographic! LOL). LE for Fall 2017 (or sometime then?) My first Boy! Bought it & carried it every single day for 6 months until I took a good, hard look at the Lambskin. Um, not impressed. Showed far more ‘life’ than I’d always believed Lambskin would. So, I feel caviar wears far better. I have a WOC, CF, & 2 other Boys who ‘lived’ as hard as the disco bag, but do not show it.

And then there’s the opinion of it being nuts to buy the same bag in multiple leathers/colors/styles, etc...I have 3 Boys bc they just ’work’ for me. And I enjoy having a ‘backup’ in case one of the others has a QC issue & requires time away from me. LOL! 

Im not sure how ‘unpopular’ these opinions are, except maybe the 3rd one!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

jennwang said:


> -Don't get why people get the same bag in different colors, im talking about 5-6 different colors



I am definitely an offender lol. Before Chanel I didn’t repeat bags. Different leathers but the bag style was also different (easier to do with LV due to so many different leathers and styles- mahina, epi, empriente). Then I bought my first Chanel classic flap and my first 2.55 reissue. Since then I’ve been hooked. Can’t help it.


----------



## WildRose89

Everything about the reissue rubs me the wrong way. I can't stand to look at it! (No offence to Reissue owners)
I actually don't mind the Gabrielle bag! It's a little awkward but I like it for a functional bag. 
Paying hundreds or thousands for fake pearls is just ridiculous. I've always loved the Chanel station pearl necklaces but would much rather pay significantly less for a similar version with real pearls! 
Classic flaps are not a "neutral". You can't wear them with everything! When I see someone wearing a t-shirt and leggings (or worse, sweatpants!) with a Chanel flap bag I cringe. You need to at least look half decent to wear a Chanel classic flap.
Speaking of classic flaps, I find black classic flaps to be a pretty boring purchase. I understand why people do it but for me, I could get a nice black staple bag from any other brand (for much less $$). If I'm spending thousands just on one bag it had better be a showstopper, not a "sensible" purchase that doesn't excite me. 
Classic flaps (unless in an amazing fun colour) are too "uptight" for my taste. I much prefer the relaxed look and feel of the Chanel 19. 
I don't like beige clair. I much prefer rose clair. 
And to the brave PP who admitted they don't like the caramel colour from the latest collection, I'm not offended at all but I completely disagree! Haha. I normally don't like any tan, beige, light brown colours, but when I saw caramel my jaw dropped! Caramel Chanel 19 is heaven


----------



## earthygirl

WildRose89 said:


> Everything about the reissue rubs me the wrong way. I can't stand to look at it! (No offence to Reissue owners)
> I actually don't mind the Gabrielle bag! It's a little awkward but I like it for a functional bag.
> Paying hundreds or thousands for fake pearls is just ridiculous. I've always loved the Chanel station pearl necklaces but would much rather pay significantly less for a similar version with real pearls!
> Classic flaps are not a "neutral". You can't wear them with everything! When I see someone wearing a t-shirt and leggings (or worse, sweatpants!) with a Chanel flap bag I cringe. You need to at least look half decent to wear a Chanel classic flap.
> Speaking of classic flaps, I find black classic flaps to be a pretty boring purchase. I understand why people do it but for me, I could get a nice black staple bag from any other brand (for much less $$). If I'm spending thousands just on one bag it had better be a showstopper, not a "sensible" purchase that doesn't excite me.
> Classic flaps (unless in an amazing fun colour) are too "uptight" for my taste. I much prefer the relaxed look and feel of the Chanel 19.
> I don't like beige clair. I much prefer rose clair.
> And to the brave PP who admitted they don't like the caramel colour from the latest collection, I'm not offended at all but I completely disagree! Haha. I normally don't like any tan, beige, light brown colours, but when I saw caramel my jaw dropped! Caramel Chanel 19 is heaven


I wholeheartedly agree about the black classic flap being a pretty boring and sensible purchase. It never causes me to do a double take out in the real world.  I love spotting those showstopper colors/bags and will likely compliment you on it if I see you carrying it. At the very least you’ll catch me staring at your bag! Haha. 

And yes, I think the classic flap looks out of place with athleisure outfits. That’s what minis and reissues are for!  (Love love love the reissue, but it was an acquired taste for me!)


----------



## earthygirl

This may be quite unpopular but here goes: I like the idea of owning a vintage bag, and they photograph well for influencers. However, when I see them in real life they just look like beat up bags in desperate need of replacement. I especially can’t stand the depressions in the quilts and creases. It’s a structured bag and when it’s so worn that it has cellulite, it needs to be retired.


----------



## Lulumelons

mform said:


> Omg I totally agree with you on the new season caramel colour but never dared to vocalise my opinion cos it seem SO popular with everyone! I appreciate a good brown bag and how versatile it can be but the caramel+ quilt combi just looks really unappealing, especially in the larger sizes...
> 
> Not sure if this is an unpopular option but to me some lighter shades of diamond quilting in bigger bags look cheap and like diaper bags depending on the style. I think Chanel does some bags better in chevron than their signature diamond quilt!



I had the same feeling when it comes to the 19/20 grey flap. Everyone was crazy about it. I went to the store and felt it to be plasticky... just a weird grey... idk I hope for the 14b grey making a come back.


----------



## heytheredelilah

I enjoyed reading everyones non popular opinions!  Here are mine:

Bring back the East west flap with the CC logos.  They look just like the classic flaps but thinner, elegant, lighter, and cheaper!!

I prefer the seasonal styles!   They are unique.   I don’t have any interest in the more popular styles (Business affinity/gabrielle/boy/19/trendycc etc are boring).  I still like the classic flaps. 

I hate heavy bags so I actually prefer the fabric lining in bags!


----------



## platanoparty

Chanel packaging is very boring even though it’s elegant. I love that Dior always does something fun and creative for the seasons etc! I love my items with the seasonal packaging because I can enjoy a change from just black and white constantly
I think Chanel needs to bring back more colors every season. I don’t think it should be just black or whatever
While I adore the timelessness of the CC logo, I do wish they could get a bit more creative with designs for seasonal or new classics and not always make that the focal point
Quilting is gorgeous but chevron is incredibly underrated and they should really use it for more bags
Chanel espadrilles tend to look unflattering and are not a very universal shoe the way the slingbacks or ballet flats are (in that even if they aren’t your taste, they can mostly work with any outfit) 
Chanel should phase out the focus on costume jewelry - I think they ride the coat tails of the “classics” they are known for and have not tried that hard to experiment or play with creating something truly new and fresh. I even feel this way about a large portion of the Lagerfeld era, and I hope Virginia can bring some fun to the house
The Gabrielle bag and perfume are not pretty/very boring


----------



## lvchanellvr

str8_dyme said:


> I absolutely love reading everyones true thoughts. I dont know why I am so shy to write how I feel. Maybe because I dont want to hurt anyones feelings. But I think it will feel good to vent. Here we go;
> -I also wondered why they chose Kristen Stewart. And the first thing that came to my mind is the affair she had with a married man a few years ago...just like Coco Chanel. ‍
> -The reissue and the Gabriel are boring
> (but I have to admit that fact that you can fold the reissue flat for traveling is pretty cool)
> -I am not into the coco handle, the fact that its sooo much cheaper in terms of price than a classic flap makes it seem cheap in my eye, like a speedy.
> -I’m not into the TrendyCC, looks like a briefcase and is way too fragile. Its a bag that will not age well because of all that heavy lambskin. Also reminds me of the pochette metis.
> -I know people dont like bags that are lined with material inside but it makes it less heavy! The leather interior definitely adds weight.
> -The new Caramel color that everyone is going crazy for, sucks.
> -For some reason the Boybag and the Maxi flap are not very popular right now, which makes it the perfect time to buy at a good price on the preloved market.
> -People that add all these plastic top handles chain things on their bags are making it look cheap.
> -People that are buying these little metal clips to tie up their chains to shorten then, are gonna endup denting the interior of their bags thanks to that clip and the knotted chains.
> -People that leave their bags out for display are gonna have full of little particules of dust stuck between the stitches of the quilts of their bags.
> -People that are buying the new funny shaped sunglasses case to use as a bag, just no.
> -The big O cases look like Ipad or Laptop cases.
> -I dont like the look of the super old vintage bags. The super flat quilts makes me sad.
> -Chanel needs to bring back the mini’s in Caviar!
> 
> Again I don't want to offend anyone. Just my random opinion. I thought it would just be fun to join in☺
> Have a wonderful day my fellow Chanel addict


+1 

Everything you said!


----------



## Tina_Bina

Seasonal colors..... if I miss out then I get tuned out on buying bags for a little while. This is happening to me now with the rose clair color. It completely blindsided me and by the time I asked my SA for it, it was gone. And now I’m kinda “meh” on getting another classic for a while, which is probably best for my wallet 

but knowing I may not get that particular color I want for what... 5-10 years later, is that good for customers?


----------



## mzbaglady1

@WildRose89 Paying hundreds or thousands for fake pearls is just ridiculous. I've always loved the Chanel station pearl necklaces but would much rather pay significantly less for a similar version with real pearls!  Agree at 100%.


----------



## lululovescoco

purpleggplant said:


> -I prefer caviar leather on flap bags
> -I don’t like the jumbo and maxi size flap bags
> -I think a lot of the Chanel costume jewelry looks tacky
> -I think the boy bags are really ugly
> 
> Sorry if you guys like it


I have never cared for boy bags! They always looked steampunk to me.


----------



## doni

Winter’sJoy said:


> Okay your first point goes against everything I have read about the different types of leather. Please elaborate.


Better late than never   .
The way I look at this is: if you had to choose leather for a pair of loafers, would you go for caviar or lambskin?
The reason you have classic shoes in lambskin or the equivalent of box is that they are endlessly refurbishable. A pair of shoes in caviar would become bin material in a question of time.
Another way to look at it is checking vintage lambskin Chanel. My oldest is from the 80s and it is gorgeous and great condition.
I think nowadays we don’t buy for the long haul and that is why we focus on how quickly leather scratches instead of on how well it can be maintained and repaired over time.


----------



## glendaPLEASE

New unpopular opinion:
Despite a lot of issues with the boy bag (wear and tear, sagging, weight, cumbersome, etc.....). I still REALLY want one. If anything just to look at! Lol.


----------



## snowing may

No offence, but 17C dark beige chevron and 18S iridescent beige quilted are way better than 21P caramel which is too peachy imho.

17C dark beige is in a true milk tea tone.


----------



## Gigi_90

doni said:


> Better late than never   .
> The way I look at this is: if you had to choose leather for a pair of loafers, would you go for caviar or lambskin?
> The reason you have classic shoes in lambskin or the equivalent of box is that they are endlessly refurbishable. A pair of shoes in caviar would become bin material in a question of time.
> Another way to look at it is checking vintage lambskin Chanel. My oldest is from the 80s and it is gorgeous and great condition.
> I think nowadays we don’t buy for the long haul and that is why we focus on how quickly leather scratches instead of on how well it can be maintained and repaired over time.


I think the reason why I would prefer caviar is because Chanel do not offer any repair service after a year or spa service. I think even within a year the damage has to be a fault rather than something you did. Happy to be told I’m wrong. I do own lambskin shoes, and a goatskin bag (I think), and I am terrified when I’m out with them BA my caviar. That said I just brought a lambskin lady dior because I loved the colour but most importantly I know they can try to repair, change colour, change hardware, or do something to help me if I damage it and most likely won’t charge for it.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

After reading the entire thread I can safely say that my unpopular opinion is that I LOVE their costume jewelry, especially the earrings. Yes I know it is ”bad investment” and a lot of people think they’re tacky but I just love the look #sorrynotsorry


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Please don’t hate me, but I do not like chevron.


----------



## Klaneckya

Gigi_90 said:


> I think the reason why I would prefer caviar is because Chanel do not offer any repair service after a year or spa service. I think even within a year the damage has to be a fault rather than something you did. Happy to be told I’m wrong. I do own lambskin shoes, and a goatskin bag (I think), and I am terrified when I’m out with them BA my caviar. That said I just brought a lambskin lady dior because I loved the colour but most importantly I know they can try to repair, change colour, change hardware, or do something to help me if I damage it and most likely won’t charge for it.


I think Chanel does offer repair, it’s just you have to pay for it and they send bag to Paris. I have few lambskin bags. I am not afraid but do not use them very often and rather rotate them. Enjoy your bags


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

ilove6kies said:


> After reading the entire thread I can safely say that my unpopular opinion is that I LOVE their costume jewelry, especially the earrings. Yes I know it is ”bad investment” and a lot of people think they’re tacky but I just love the look #sorrynotsorry



I love your unapologetic attitude! You love what you love, who cares what anyone else thinks!


----------



## Antigone

PuccaNGaru said:


> Please don’t hate me, but I do not like chevron.



Me too.


----------



## BlackOrchid

My unpopular opinion is,  that the caramel colored Chanel bags of this year´s season are boring me already.  They are so all over social media, that I have NO intention whatsoever to get one..


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

Another unpopular opinion I have is that people get so hyped on certain colors and new releases that these items have become hot items fueled mainly by hype ... and just as soon as that hype is gone, all these bags end up on the resale market because people realized they spent thousands on a bag they don’t even really truly love. Somewhat ruins Chanel for me because that is not how I see luxury, as disposable and easily flipped once you’re over it after a year or short period of time. I see Chanel as classic and special, and getting a new trendy Chanel bag every month does not align with this view. Just me though!

I also do not get the hype around the  caramel color and I much prefer the vintage darker beige they had years ago like the below.


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Another unpopular opinion I have is that people get so hyped on certain colors and new releases that these items have become hot items fueled mainly by hype ... and just as soon as that hype is gone, all these bags end up on the resale market because people realized they spent thousands on a bag they don’t even really truly love. Somewhat ruins Chanel for me because that is not how I see luxury, as disposable and easily flipped once you’re over it after a year or short period of time. I see Chanel as classic and special, and getting a new trendy Chanel bag every month does not align with this view. Just me though!
> 
> I also do not get the hype around the  caramel color and I much prefer the vintage darker beige they had years ago like the below.
> View attachment 4994214



Fully agree. You truly need to appreciate your luxury items.


----------



## k5ml3k

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Another unpopular opinion I have is that people get so hyped on certain colors and new releases that these items have become hot items fueled mainly by hype ... and just as soon as that hype is gone, all these bags end up on the resale market because people realized they spent thousands on a bag they don’t even really truly love. Somewhat ruins Chanel for me because that is not how I see luxury, as disposable and easily flipped once you’re over it after a year or short period of time. I see Chanel as classic and special, and getting a new trendy Chanel bag every month does not align with this view. Just me though!
> 
> I also do not get the hype around the  caramel color and I much prefer the vintage darker beige they had years ago like the below.
> View attachment 4994214



I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Laylag

I've got some steaming hot takes! And this is my first post too... really hope I don't end up making any enemies! Lol

I think up close the Chanel caviar material looks really cheap. It looks plasticky and the pattern is repetitive. There. I said it!! I much prefer Prada's Saffiano leather treatment technique, for comparison.

Another hot take: minis photograph really well but in reality they also seem to be really cheaply made. They have no substance to them and there's something off about the thin strap and how it's secured to the bag with a tiny strip of leather. It seems cruel that they'd charge $4000 for such a creation!!


----------



## Oceanmina

I'm really tired of the black and ghw. I get that it goes with everything, but not everyone needs a black chanel.
I'm liking that people are buying more colors, but I wish Chanel released more neutrals in varying shades. This way we would not get this manufactured hype around a caramel color (even if it is pretty).
Also, I feel like I'm at a point where I should just buy a chanel classic just to get one because I if I don't, it will increase in price and its already pretty unreasonable.  
Additionally how difficult it is to get a bag nowadays if you are a casual buyer.  Previously if you wanted something, you could just walk in and ask and you could buy.  Its like social media has created this hype around owning luxury and if you want a bag you need to be ahead of the curve or pay a lot more to get it.
As much as I love watching luxury youtubers, it just puts the idea into peoples mind that they need to be constantly buying.


----------



## Luv n bags

For the life of me, I can’t understand the hype around the caramel color? I have been looking at it with various fashions and it seems so blah.  This, coming from a person who owns nothing in beige!


----------



## mzbaglady1

Keeping that very, very expensive  "unicorn " bag with a known quality control issue because you might not be able get another one is just plain nuts to me. Resellers, and PS looks like 2021 might be a bad year for you. Not worth me getting myself worked up in a frenzy over.


----------



## Jereni

PuccaNGaru said:


> Please don’t hate me, but I do not like chevron.



Hahah love this. I always think I don’t like chevron, and then on a regular basis I’ll see a particular style/color/hw in chevron and be all, “oh wow that looks really good...”


----------



## Jereni

Oceanmina said:


> I'm really tired of the black and ghw. I get that it goes with everything, but not everyone needs a black chanel.



Sigh, agreed. I did just get a north-south boy bag with gold hw. But that is likely to be my only black Chanel bag. 

Every time I see a post with someone’s new CF in black with gold hw I just want to bang my head against the wall. Chanel makes such a huge variety of bags every year and I’d love to see more posts of the misc, seasonal designs (and not just CFs in seasonal colors).


----------



## Lacquerista

When I first saw the North South bag, my first thought was “Why?!”


----------



## luxbabygroot

I find the metallic/iridescent Chanel bags beautiful, but a bit tacky. Probably quite an unpopular opinion given that those are considered unicorn bags for many! 

The 21P caramel brown also reminds me of poo...but I will admit that I’ve thought about buying it with all the hype around the colour


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Lacquerista said:


> When I first saw the North South bag, my first thought was “Why?!”



It looks like a Nintendo Gameboy Color Case to me.

This one is in Gold Hardware:


----------



## Lacquerista

Ricks Krispies said:


> It looks like a Nintendo Gameboy Color Case to me.
> 
> This one is in Gold Hardware:
> View attachment 4997847



Better a Gameboy console than the coloring pencils I was imagining these bags to come with!


----------



## ShenAngiegans

luxbabygroot said:


> I find the metallic/iridescent Chanel bags beautiful, but a bit tacky. Probably quite an unpopular opinion given that those are considered unicorn bags for many!
> 
> The 21P caramel brown also reminds me of poo...but I will admit that I’ve thought about buying it with all the hype around the colour



I can only see poo too! I don’t get it at all.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Lacquerista said:


> Better a Gameboy console than the coloring pencils I was imagining these bags to come with!
> 
> View attachment 4998098



The Chanel Crayola Chevron with Silver Hardware:


----------



## Lacquerista

Ricks Krispies said:


> The Chanel Crayola Chevron with Silver Hardware:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998125



Most especially if they do a version in this colorway!


----------



## Bentley1

Not a fan of boy bags, was never drawn to them from the very beginning when they were first released. Too bulky & boxy & structured for my taste.

Also agree w above, don’t like the North South/vertical wocs. The proportion of the woc just isn’t aesthetically pleasing to my eyes, too long & thin.

And lastly, don’t like Gabby bags at all.


----------



## Bentley1

I totally forgot to add...
I hate the dad sandals so much. 
I broke my foot many years ago & the Velcro medical“shoe” they gave me to wear looks pretty darn Similar to the dad sandals.


----------



## Ramai

Ok here goes mine:
1. The chanel 19 looks cheap and I don't think it will be a proper classic in time.  It is saggy and for the price at least have a leather interior.
2. Dior makes better quality bags and feel more luxurious; the boutique experience also being much better than chanel boutiques.
3. I  lost interest in cc classic flaps. I used to think that a classic flap is something that can be handed down the generations but in my opinion, the market is saturated and we may be the last generation to really appreciate these flaps. 
4. The prices of the bags don't match the quality. The mini flaps always look wonky on the side.
5. Agree that resellers are taking over.


----------



## missie1

This is my totally favorite thread.  I absolutely hate the beige Claire Chanel flap.  It reminds me of a Manila folder.  Just so wrong.   I adore the Camel color top handle currently out now but the prices increases have me not wanting to spend.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

missie1 said:


> This is my totally favorite thread.  I absolutely hate the beige Claire Chanel flap.  It reminds me of a Manila folder.  Just so wrong.   I adore the Camel color top handle currently out now but the prices increases have me not wanting to spend.



yup yup, im a believer.

This is the Chanel Manila Folder in Silver Hardware:


You can find it at your nearest Staples Boutique. This is a seasonal bag so it will be going fast and you will find counterfeits online or resellers selling it for over $9000.


----------



## missie1

Ricks Krispies said:


> yup yup, im a believer.
> 
> This is the Chanel Manila Folder in Silver Hardware:
> View attachment 5004886
> 
> You can find it at your nearest Staples Boutique. This is a seasonal bag so it will be going fast and you will find counterfeits online or resellers selling it for over $9000.
> 
> View attachment 5004885


 That’s exactly how it looks.


----------



## mia55

I just hate their customer service and arrogance of not fixing old bags. On top of that, the snobbish sales associates think they own Chanel as a company just because they work there.

I've found Hermes stores friendlier than Chanel.


----------



## Tish22

Bags are way overpriced, if they were handmade it would be a different story.


----------



## brandimisa

Tish22 said:


> Bags are way overpriced, if they were handmade it would be a different story.


I thought they were. Are they not?


----------



## demicouture

time to add another one 
I find the way some people keep buying new bags by calling them "unicorns" is just a tad absurd... sorry.
My local boutique seems to always have these so called "unicorns" cause nobody where I live seems to want them


----------



## tareese

demicouture said:


> time to add another one
> I find the way some people keep buying new bags by calling them "unicorns" is just a tad absurd... sorry.
> My local boutique seems to always have these so called "unicorns" cause nobody where I live seems to want them


Where do you live lol... asking for a friend...


----------



## Jereni

Ramai said:


> Ok here goes mine:
> 1. The chanel 19 looks cheap and I don't think it will be a proper classic in time.  It is saggy and for the price at least have a leather interior.



Yeah... I can see why people like the 19 right _now,_ but honestly in less than 3 years I think it will look so outdated and the people who bought it will be wondering what they were thinking.


----------



## Ricks Krispies

Jereni said:


> Yeah... I can see why people like the 19 right _now,_ but honestly in less than 3 years I think it will look so outdated and the people who bought it will be wondering what they were thinking.



This.


----------



## ashin121

Jereni said:


> Yeah... I can see why people like the 19 right _now,_ but honestly in less than 3 years I think it will look so outdated and the people who bought it will be wondering what they were thinking.



The chanel 19 has always looked like a new and improved version of the Chanel Bubble Quilt bag from 2007-2009. It was quite popular back then.  They even had a thread for it. This as you mentioned above, is what happened a few years later.  However, who knows, it was Karl's last final design so it may stay. It is growing on me and i think it's pretty now but I don't think I'd ever get it because it reminds me of the bubble bag and the sagging would bother me. 






						Post your BUBBLE QUILT items here!
					

Please use this thread to post photos of your Bubble Quilt items and any add'l info such as style #, color, price, etc. . . . .. As always, please don't ask questions or make comments in this Forum. Thanks!




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## ipekkeles

not chanel specific but i hate it when people do "what fits" videos/stories/igtvs on bags and only show weird items. i don't need to carry an egg-shaped chanel hand cream and ten lipglosses with me, i need keys and cards and money! show me if it fits a key holder, show me how you fit cards and cash, show me if you can fit a small pack of tissues. if you get a runny nose, you are for sure not using one of the six lipsticks you have with you to blow it! you need keys to get back into your house, hand cream is not going to open that door for you! we are not living in an ally mcbeal world (women in ally mcbeal never had bags with them when they were out and about, the whole woman-child narrative that grates on my feminist nerves), we need practicality people!!! - end rant sorry


----------



## 2manychins

ipekkeles said:


> not chanel specific but i hate it when people do "what fits" videos/stories/igtvs on bags and only show weird items. i don't need to carry an egg-shaped chanel hand cream and ten lipglosses with me, i need keys and cards and money! show me if it fits a key holder, show me how you fit cards and cash, show me if you can fit a small pack of tissues. if you get a runny nose, you are for sure not using one of the six lipsticks you have with you to blow it! you need keys to get back into your house, hand cream is not going to open that door for you! we are not living in an ally mcbeal world (women in ally mcbeal never had bags with them when they were out and about, the whole woman-child narrative that grates on my feminist nerves), we need practicality people!!! - end rant sorry


All this plus I don’t get stacking stuff on top of stuff.  How much of that has to be removed to get to their cash, cards, keys and numerous lipsticks.


----------



## ilovepooches025

1. Top handle on the bags - just fugly
2. Only resellers gets the bags. no minis anywhere.
3. Chanel 19 - just no no no no. looks so cheap.
4. Chanel Classic double flap - overrated. 10 years down the road, bag is out of shape, tired and boring.
5. Quality - hardware flaks after less than 3 times usage. 
With the annoying price increases and resellers getting all the bags, time to bid goodbye to Chanel and go for other brands.


----------



## Myluxeloves

I don’t get the people going crazy over the caramel colours at the moment. I found it hilarious that some refer to it as the poo poo colour! Also the different variations of light shades of pink, which all look the same? Or irridescents, the lambskin will not hold up, quality is shocking for 21s. I wish they still did irridescent caviar in the minis. 2018 was a golden year for those.


----------



## Izzy_w

2manychins said:


> All this plus I don’t get stacking stuff on top of stuff.  How much of that has to be removed to get to their cash, cards, keys and numerous lipsticks.


Seriously!!! It's so cumbersome to rummage through you bag when you have stuff on top of stuff!


----------



## pinkorchid20

brandimisa said:


> I thought they were. Are they not?


Machine made  Never stitched by hand.


----------



## sizz

I love this thread lol.
- I think the bags being machine made is kind of a trade-off. The demand for the bags (especially classic flaps) is so high, and they do this to keep up. In a way I‘m glad that I don‘t have to go on a month long waiting list to get a classic (Europe), with the price increases it would only increase the stress of purchasing a bag even more.  
- I don‘t think that the quality per se has necessarily  gotten worse, i think the issue lies in the quality control, which is up to the customer at this point lol. I think that when I pick a bag that has no qc issues, it tends to hold up pretty well.
Also, with the crazy prices, we have gotten more picky (and rightfully so), but I think i.e. a crease in a new lambskin bag wouldn‘t have been such a big issue a couple of years ago, since it‘s not a production fault per se, it‘s just the leather. 
- Chanel is trolling customers at this point i.e. limited seasonal „hot“ items, resellers, refusing to release caviar minis, the price increases, actions like dcing the GST because it‘s too cheap for the amount of bag you get etc. Like why do all this?


----------



## 2manychins

I don’t like the large Coco handle bags, they look like a briefcase.  The 19 bag already looks dated to me.  I hate the large quilts, the lack of structure, the way the sides stick out, how the bottom sags, the chain handle and the mix of metal colors.  Several on FP show they don’t hold up very well.  I also hate those large gold plates they put on some bags.  That’s all I see when I look at them.  A piece of metal that large will scratch and pit easily.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mazza86 said:


> I don’t get the people going crazy over the caramel colours at the moment. I found it hilarious that some refer to it as the poo poo colour!


Ever since I first saw that comment on the forum I can’t seem to get that out of my mind every time I see the medium classic in that color. I wish I could just unsee that comment lol.


----------



## emeng_z

ilovepooches025 said:


> 1. Top handle on the bags - just fugly
> 2. Only resellers gets the bags. no minis anywhere.
> 3. Chanel 19 - just no no no no. looks so cheap.
> 4. Chanel Classic double flap - overrated. 10 years down the road, bag is out of shape, tired and boring.
> 5. Quality - hardware flaks after less than 3 times usage.
> With the annoying price increases and resellers getting all the bags, time to bid goodbye to Chanel and go for other brands.


Agree with #1, especially on a trapezoid bag...


----------



## emeng_z

I have to say this. This headband, hilariously, reminds me of Sun Wukong's headband at the first sight. If you google Sun Wukong headband, you'll likely find "*Sun* first earns the *headband* as punishment...".


----------



## Cool Gal

Chanel's popular caramel color reminds me of COVID-19 pill color...at least it's better than poo poo color, right?


----------



## HKsai

Love some of Chanel designs and would continue to buy but quality is miles away from Hermès.


----------



## Egel

My two cents about the caramel color is that it isn't caramel at all. Imo a true caramel has a bit of orange in it. This caramel is just a tad to taupe.


----------



## Jellybean111

The caramel is ugly. I had it and sold it. It’s poop color.
The soft pink that just came out looks like chicken skin color. Ugly.

lambskin and iridescent bags are the bomb and I don’t care what people think. If you like caviar, then choose that.


----------



## Cool Gal

Jellybean111 said:


> The caramel is ugly. I had it and sold it. It’s poop color.
> The soft pink that just came out looks like chicken skin color. Ugly.
> 
> lambskin and iridescent bags are the bomb and I don’t care what people think. If you like caviar, then choose that.



Yes, I don't understand the hype of soft pink, I tried it on at the boutique & it looks so pale on me so I decided to pass


----------



## Shirleepear

Jellybean111 said:


> The caramel is ugly. I had it and sold it. It’s poop color.
> The soft pink that just came out looks like chicken skin color. Ugly.
> 
> lambskin and iridescent bags are the bomb and I don’t care what people think. If you like caviar, then choose that.


I also don’t like the caramel!!! The last color I would go for.


----------



## Serenithie

- The chain digs in deep to my skin. It hurts, so I need to switch from right and left shoulder periodically.
- I remember once I passed Cambon boutique while going direction Faubourg. I casually asked if I can get one loose thread fixed. A very friendly SA took a scissors and snip the loose thread. My face was like 

But hey, beauty comes with pain, the SA are always sweet, and one of my neighbour is leather artisan. Always on the bright side


----------



## Roie55

emeng_z said:


> I have to say this. This headband, hilariously, reminds me of Sun Wukong's headband at the first sight. If you google Sun Wukong headband, you'll likely find "*Sun* first earns the *headband* as punishment...".
> 
> View attachment 5011619


Hair is getting stuck in that logo 100% of the time


----------



## Prettyn

I love Chanel sequin and lucky charm bags. I love Chanel maxi double flap bags and I’m 5’2”


----------



## Eforteza0513

Jellybean111 said:


> The caramel is ugly. I had it and sold it. It’s poop color.
> The soft pink that just came out looks like chicken skin color. Ugly.
> 
> lambskin and iridescent bags are the bomb and I don’t care what people think. If you like caviar, then choose that.


Chicken skin color......ahahahahaha love that comment


----------



## pinkorchid20

Prettyn said:


> I love Chanel sequin and lucky charm bags. I love Chanel maxi double flap bags and I’m 5’2”


For some strange reason I prefer the proportions of the Maxi to the Jumbo. I am your size.


----------



## Eforteza0513

Bentley1 said:


> I totally forgot to add...
> I hate the dad sandals so much.
> I broke my foot many years ago & the Velcro medical“shoe” they gave me to wear looks pretty darn Similar to the dad sandals.


Oh my goodness, me too!!!!!!!! When I first saw them, my face gave off a disapproving smirk LOL LOL LOL


----------



## nicole0612

Prettyn said:


> I love Chanel sequin and lucky charm bags. I love Chanel maxi double flap bags and I’m 5’2”


Are the lucky charms bags not popular? I had no idea. I love them more than any other. Granted, there have been a few weird ones recently


----------



## francyFG

The sandals that every influencer seems to be obsessed with are just a huge NO NO NO for me. I really don't get the hype. They do look like recovery shoes.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Prettyn said:


> I love Chanel sequin and lucky charm bags. I love Chanel maxi double flap bags and I’m 5’2”


Yeah, not Chanel specific, I don’t get this idea that you should go for small bags just because you are petite. You need a bag for the amount of stuff you like carrying about and at different times you might prefer a small or a big bag.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Bentley1 said:


> I totally forgot to add...
> I hate the dad sandals so much.
> I broke my foot many years ago & the Velcro medical“shoe” they gave me to wear looks pretty darn Similar to the dad sandals.


They are so behind the trend as well. Bal brought out the ugly dad sneaker nearly 5 years ago now.


----------



## jelliedfeels

1. I think that Chanel should embrace their mature aesthetic and stop trying to make insta- trendy meme things happen like the dad sandals. There’s just too much competition from the likes of off white and bal and they are always way behind the zeitgeist.
Theres no shame in being ‘classic,’ IMHO, I don’t see Hermes worrying about not being ‘on trend’ and that seems to be who they want to compare to price-wise anyway.

2. They could stand to increase their colour palette on the bags.

3. They could also afford to use cultured pearls over fakes. Decent small pearls aren’t even expensive!

4. The 19 is far too busy.

5. Making Chanel no 22 an exclusif after it was in department stores for years is shameless.

6. they show no respect at all for their classic fragrances and they are so difficult to find in department stores! I’ve been to so many Chanel counters that don’t have 19- it’s crazy!

7. While I’m being mean to their exclusifs range... misia has no right being there either. It’s a very obvious riff on ‘lipstick rose’. While I have no problem with their take on a big trend being in the main line (I love coco one of a glut of 80s big orientals) it in no way represents the creative originality of the house and shouldn’t be there. 

8. Why has Chanel gone off orris? It’s their signature scent note. Iris notes are the reason I fell for Chanel in the first place.


----------



## cerulean blue

jelliedfeels said:


> 1. I think that Chanel should embrace their mature aesthetic and stop trying to make insta- trendy meme things happen like the dad sandals. There’s just too much competition from the likes of off white and bal and they are always way behind the zeitgeist.
> Theres no shame in being ‘classic,’ IMHO, I don’t see Hermes worrying about not being ‘on trend’ and that seems to be who they want to compare to price-wise anyway.
> 
> 2. They could stand to increase their colour palette on the bags.
> 
> 3. They could also afford to use cultured pearls over fakes. Decent small pearls aren’t even expensive!
> 
> 4. The 19 is far too busy.
> 
> 5. Making Chanel no 22 an exclusif after it was in department stores for years is shameless.
> 
> 6. they show no respect at all for their classic fragrances and they are so difficult to find in department stores! I’ve been to so many Chanel counters that don’t have 19- it’s crazy!
> 
> 7. While I’m being mean to their exclusifs range... misia has no right being there either. It’s a very obvious riff on ‘lipstick rose’. While I have no problem with their take on a big trend being in the main line (I love coco one of a glut of 80s big orientals) it in no way represents the creative originality of the house and shouldn’t be there.
> 
> 8. Why has Chanel gone off orris? It’s their signature scent note. Iris notes are the reason I fell for Chanel in the first place.


Not agreeing or disagreeing. I think they continue to use fake pearls because of Coco legacy of costume jewelry, they quote her saying something about it should not be about the carats but the illusion. It's like how one of their head seamstresses said the chain inside the jacket isn't necessary anymore because there is better technology these days, but continue to do it because it's the legacy. I also kind of think pricing fake pearls at that price point allows them to charge even more extortionately when they do use real pearls.

Allegedly they're making bank from trying to appeal to a younger clientele.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I love the lucky charm bags as well they’re adorable....most of the time.  



nicole0612 said:


> Are the lucky charms bags not popular? I had no idea. I love them more than any other. Granted, there have been a few weird ones recently


----------



## Prettyn

nicole0612 said:


> Are the lucky charms bags not popular? I had no idea. I love them more than any other. Granted, there have been a few weird ones recently


The lucky charms bags are very expensive. I have a 2007 lucky charm bag that was around 5k. I think they are around 8k right now. I think Chanel embellished bags are more expensive. I love sparkle ❇️


----------



## ijustneedthis

Chanel should offer Special Orders! If they want to be on Hermes Level, than they should also offer the Hermes Service. However i would be afraid of the downside: I don't want the "You can't sit with us - Attitude".


----------



## luxsal

Ok mine is a long list and please note that these are my opinions only. Nothing against people who like the bags or the trends. 
1. Unlike many of you, I actually like the classic bags. Not many of my relatives and friends own this bag so I think it is exclusive for me at least. 
2. Chanel Costume jewelry is very cheap, tacky looking. I cant believe people are actually willing to spend almost 2K for a necklace when you can get fine jewelry in real gold, pearls, etc from a local fine jewelry store. 
3. The 19 is too over hyped mostly because of social media. Chanel wanted to do a huge publicity and they were quite successful. I also noticed SAs pushing the 19 on me when I was looking into buying my first Chanel bag. I am so glad I didn't cave in. I still do think it is very pretty and the chain is very interesting but it keeps falling off my shoulder which is very annoying. 
4. I also don’t like the trendy, coco handle, the boy bag, Gabrielle, totes. I don’t like the look and I am not into them at all. 
5. Mini bags are waste to me except for evening wear and I cannot justify spending almost 4K on a mini bag which can barely hold my essentials. I do think they are super cute and can be a good first Chanel bag but if someone wants to eventually own a CF then they should rather save their money for CF. 
6. The new sweet flap bags are weird and crooked looking bags. 
7. Absolutely no to using  those glasses case as a bag! 
8. I think some seasonal bags are the most under rated bags. Some of them are very beautiful and a fun spin off from the classic bags and I am surprised a lot of people don’t like them because they don’t have good return value. This brings me to the next point. 
9. I don’t think Chanel bags are investments pieces which I know most of you agree. They are meant to be enjoyed, used, and passed down. They are not meant to be flipped after buying in just a few days. It is different when you sell it later down the line after using it for whatever reason but to sell a brand new bag within its return policy for an exorbitant amount is just offensive to me. This is my personal opinion. I am sure many will disagree. I do have huge respect for people who will gladly give their SA's numbers after they return the bag. 
10. My sister and I were horrified and also laughed when we saw the dad sandals. We just couldn't believe Chanel even made them these!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

My unpopular opinion is that I loved the Dad sandals when they launched in the Chanel tweed BUT now they just look hideous.
I recently tried the Silver ones on to see how they looked and they were UGH! the shade of silver, the leather, it all looked so wrong and just ugly.


----------



## lvchanellvr

salal04 said:


> Ok mine is a long list and please note that these are my opinions only. Nothing against people who like the bags or the trends.
> 1. Unlike many of you, I actually like the classic bags. Not many of my relatives and friends own this bag so I think it is exclusive for me at least.
> 2. Chanel Costume jewelry is very cheap, tacky looking. I cant believe people are actually willing to spend almost 2K for a necklace when you can get fine jewelry in real gold, pearls, etc from a local fine jewelry store.
> 3. The 19 is too over hyped mostly because of social media. Chanel wanted to do a huge publicity and they were quite successful. I also noticed SAs pushing the 19 on me when I was looking into buying my first Chanel bag. I am so glad I didn't cave in. I still do think it is very pretty and the chain is very interesting but it keeps falling off my shoulder which is very annoying.
> 4. I also don’t like the trendy, coco handle, the boy bag, Gabrielle, totes. I don’t like the look and I am not into them at all.
> 5. Mini bags are waste to me except for evening wear and I cannot justify spending almost 4K on a mini bag which can barely hold my essentials. I do think they are super cute and can be a good first Chanel bag but if someone wants to eventually own a CF then they should rather save their money for CF.
> 6. The new sweet flap bags are weird and crooked looking bags.
> 7. Absolutely no to using  those glasses case as a bag!
> 8. I think some seasonal bags are the most under rated bags. Some of them are very beautiful and a fun spin off from the classic bags and I am surprised a lot of people don’t like them because they don’t have good return value. This brings me to the next point.
> 9. I don’t think Chanel bags are investments pieces which I know most of you agree. They are meant to be enjoyed, used, and passed down. They are not meant to be flipped after buying in just a few days. It is different when you sell it later down the line after using it for whatever reason but to sell a brand new bag within its return policy for an exorbitant amount is just offensive to me. This is my personal opinion. I am sure many will disagree. I do have huge respect for people who will gladly give their SA's numbers after they return the bag.
> 10. My sister and I were horrified and also laughed when we saw the dad sandals. We just couldn't believe Chanel even made them these!


Every point you made in your post.......100% agree! I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## CrazyCool01

salal04 said:


> Ok mine is a long list and please note that these are my opinions only. Nothing against people who like the bags or the trends.
> 1. Unlike many of you, I actually like the classic bags. Not many of my relatives and friends own this bag so I think it is exclusive for me at least.
> 2. Chanel Costume jewelry is very cheap, tacky looking. I cant believe people are actually willing to spend almost 2K for a necklace when you can get fine jewelry in real gold, pearls, etc from a local fine jewelry store.
> 3. The 19 is too over hyped mostly because of social media. Chanel wanted to do a huge publicity and they were quite successful. I also noticed SAs pushing the 19 on me when I was looking into buying my first Chanel bag. I am so glad I didn't cave in. I still do think it is very pretty and the chain is very interesting but it keeps falling off my shoulder which is very annoying.
> 4. I also don’t like the trendy, coco handle, the boy bag, Gabrielle, totes. I don’t like the look and I am not into them at all.
> 5. Mini bags are waste to me except for evening wear and I cannot justify spending almost 4K on a mini bag which can barely hold my essentials. I do think they are super cute and can be a good first Chanel bag but if someone wants to eventually own a CF then they should rather save their money for CF.
> 6. The new sweet flap bags are weird and crooked looking bags.
> 7. Absolutely no to using  those glasses case as a bag!
> 8. I think some seasonal bags are the most under rated bags. Some of them are very beautiful and a fun spin off from the classic bags and I am surprised a lot of people don’t like them because they don’t have good return value. This brings me to the next point.
> 9. I don’t think Chanel bags are investments pieces which I know most of you agree. They are meant to be enjoyed, used, and passed down. They are not meant to be flipped after buying in just a few days. It is different when you sell it later down the line after using it for whatever reason but to sell a brand new bag within its return policy for an exorbitant amount is just offensive to me. This is my personal opinion. I am sure many will disagree. I do have huge respect for people who will gladly give their SA's numbers after they return the bag.
> 10. My sister and I were horrified and also laughed when we saw the dad sandals. We just couldn't believe Chanel even made them these!



200%  agree with your points ! cannot agree  more on costume jewellery !


----------



## honey52

For a bag that is touted as timeless and long lasting, I have sure see a lot of deflated and sad looking black and beige classic flaps on the resale websites.

there goes another unpopular opinion of mine:
Some of those vintage bags are yikes.


----------



## luxsal

honey52 said:


> For a bag that is touted as timeless and long lasting, I have sure see a lot of deflated and sad looking black and beige classic flaps on the resale websites.
> 
> there goes another unpopular opinion of mine:
> Some of those vintage bags are yikes.


I agree! And they are charged an upward of $4K ...like seriously


----------



## BB8

I don't know that this can be categorized as "unpopular", but my opinion is: with the change to lottery system and not being able to guarantee an item, I think SAs should understand when their clients then put their names on lists with other SAs.  I was only going to my first choice SA with any requests, except for when she didn't have the item, which she was then fine with me checking with other boutiques.  But when her boutique switched over to the lottery system, I was upfront with her and told her I would then also need to check at other places to give me a better chance. Of course, I would update all locations if I was able to obtain the item in question. Eversince this switch, I have noticed she is much more distant, less warm, and not as willing to help me as before. Buying luxury should be an enjoyable experience, not stressful and feeling like your SA is mad at you. It just taints the whole experience.


----------



## Leejah

BB8 said:


> I don't know that this can be categorized as "unpopular", but my opinion is: with the change to lottery system and not being able to guarantee an item, I think SAs should understand when their clients then put their names on lists with other SAs.  I was only going to my first choice SA with any requests, except for when she didn't have the item, which she was then fine with me checking with other boutiques.  But when her boutique switched over to the lottery system, I was upfront with her and told her I would then also need to check at other places to give me a better chance. Of course, I would update all locations if I was able to obtain the item in question. Eversince this switch, I have noticed she is much more distant, less warm, and not as willing to help me as before. Buying luxury should be an enjoyable experience, not stressful and feeling like your SA is mad at you. It just taints the whole experience.


Thanks so much for sharing your experience  Sorry that there was a change in their behavior. I was just think about reach out to both my SA’s in regards to 21 B . . Based on your experience I still will but won’t be up front about !


----------



## cityivy

Here's another one...I don't like caviar.  There, I said it.  Lambskin may be more delicate and has lower resale value, but it is just so much more luxurious.


----------



## BB8

Leejah said:


> Thanks so much for sharing your experience  Sorry that there was a change in their behavior. I was just think about reach out to both my SA’s in regards to 21 B . . Based on your experience I still will but won’t be up front about !


I guess it is different with everyone. Aside from my first choice SA noted above, some of my other SAs I seldom contact are happy for me when I tell them to remove me from their list because I was able to find the item, while other SAs I also seldom use are cold when I tell them.  I say, use your best judgement with your two SAs. Wish you a more pleasant experience than mine!


----------



## dariasouvorova

Oh my goodness, this thread has been so much fun to read, and I have learned quite a bit from you guys!
Here is my unpopular opinion. I hate everything Virginie Viard has done. Her Haute Couture pieces have some wearable looks, but their elegance is mostly hinged on the beautiful materials the Lesage atelier has produced, but her actual designs are horrid. Nothing elegant, nothing timeless...the new cruise collection looks like hot topic! Anyone else have the same thought? 
Still love the tweeds and the bags though!
Apologies to any of her fans, she seems like a cool person apart from her design sense...


----------



## tiffbone

Chanel custom jewelry is 100% not worth it, esp. those with rhinestones and fake pearls. In fact even when high end jewelry does have real diamonds on them, 90% of the time it's not worth it when you know how much diamonds really cost if bought directly from diamond dealers/sourcers. At the end of the day, when buying Chanel jewelry, you're really just paying for the designer brand name.


----------



## PurseUOut

Mini flaps are a trend and will not hold their value long-term.


----------



## ijustneedthis

I‘m waiting for Chanel to release a size between the medium and the jumbo! I feel like the size jump is huge between these two, comparing the difference between small and medium. Jumbo can look very massive and in warmer seasons doesn’t go well with less layers of clothing while medium often looks like an evening bag to me and doesn’t fit enough for someone who carries a lot with them.


----------



## jelliedfeels

ijustneedthis said:


> I‘m waiting for Chanel to release a size between the medium and the jumbo! I feel like the size jump is huge between these two, comparing the difference between small and medium. Jumbo can look very massive and in warmer seasons doesn’t go well with less layers of clothing while medium often looks like an evening bag to me and doesn’t fit enough for someone who carries a lot with them.


This is so true! I love my jumbo but it is a bit cumbersome but I just knew the medium wouldn’t work


----------



## classybags4ever

ijustneedthis said:


> I‘m waiting for Chanel to release a size between the medium and the jumbo! I feel like the size jump is huge between these two, comparing the difference between small and medium. Jumbo can look very massive and in warmer seasons doesn’t go well with less layers of clothing while medium often looks like an evening bag to me and doesn’t fit enough for someone who carries a lot with them.



That’s the reissue 226


----------



## Hera_the_Purse

cerulean blue said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing. I think they continue to use fake pearls because of Coco legacy of costume jewelry, they quote her saying something about it should not be about the carats but the illusion. It's like how one of their head seamstresses said the chain inside the jacket isn't necessary anymore because there is better technology these days, but continue to do it because it's the legacy. I also kind of think pricing fake pearls at that price point allows them to charge even more extortionately when they do use real pearls.
> 
> Allegedly they're making bank from trying to appeal to a younger clientele.



That quote about illusions made me laugh  Illusion of what exactly...? Illusion of buying a well made item when it's plastik jewellery that will fall apart every so often? I think they are just being extra cheeky. 

That is one of my unpopular opinions I guess - chanel picks and chooses what legacy they want to follow. Coco chanel was also against adding unnecessary pomposity to outfits, but today chanel is the definition of pomposity!

I also don't like how they use stuff she said as a dogma. She was a nazi spy, why are we taking her opinions so serious anyways? The brand does not have much to do with her anymore stylewise.

And if I'm already listing my unpopular opinions: I actually prefer double flaps to single flaps!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

ijustneedthis said:


> I‘m waiting for Chanel to release a size between the medium and the jumbo! I feel like the size jump is huge between these two, comparing the difference between small and medium. Jumbo can look very massive and in warmer seasons doesn’t go well with less layers of clothing while medium often looks like an evening bag to me and doesn’t fit enough for someone who carries a lot with them.


So agree with this.  The 226 size of the 2.55 resissue bag is the perfect size.  It fits more than the m/l classic and is definitely not as big as a jumbo.


classybags4ever said:


> That’s the reissue 226


Yes!  Love the size of the 226!!


----------



## mollylope

chanel boy bag will stand the test of time, chanel 19 won't...
also no chanel bag is worth what they are now charging for them & the used market is overpriced right now... (that may be a popular opinion  )


----------



## Hera_the_Purse

mollylope said:


> chanel boy bag will stand the test of time, chanel 19 won't...
> also no chanel bag is worth what they are now charging for them & the used market is overpriced right now... (that may be a popular opinion  )



I think the flap bag bubble is bound to burst at some point! These prices can't go on forever


----------



## SparkleSunrise

PurseUOut said:


> Mini flaps are a trend and will not hold their value long-term.



Hmm I don't own one, but disagree. If anything in the past 10 years, people have been pairing down more and more. And if the current price hike trend continues - M/L new will soon be out of what a lot of people are willing to pay leaving mini as the best option.

 I see mini and smalls staying for the long haul.

That being said I think the top handle is a trend.


----------



## thatgirlayesha

I'm not sure if this has been called out yet, but I find the gold bar on these type of Chanel bags (new WOC / CC) REALLY... REALLY... tacky. Like firstly - do we really need a gigantic gold bar that shouts Chanel on it? Really not elegant - it's obnoxious and garish.


----------



## Lookelou

I think the top handle on the mini looks ridiculous.  How much easier do you need to make holding or carrying a small bag?  And the proportions- look completely off...making anyone carrying it look like a giant with a dinky toy purse.


----------



## DamierEbene

Lookelou said:


> I think the top handle on the mini looks ridiculous.  How much easier do you need to make holding or carrying a small bag?  And the proportions- look completely off...making anyone carrying it look like a giant with a dinky toy purse.


Agree. Also the handle is cheaply made in my opinion with the glazing at the sides...


----------



## cerulean blue

Hera_the_Purse said:


> That quote about illusions made me laugh  Illusion of what exactly...? Illusion of buying a well made item when it's plastik jewellery that will fall apart every so often? I think they are just being extra cheeky.
> 
> That is one of my unpopular opinions I guess - chanel picks and chooses what legacy they want to follow. Coco chanel was also against adding unnecessary pomposity to outfits, but today chanel is the definition of pomposity!
> 
> I also don't like how they use stuff she said as a dogma. She was a nazi spy, why are we taking her opinions so serious anyways? The brand does not have much to do with her anymore stylewise.
> 
> And if I'm already listing my unpopular opinions: I actually prefer double flaps to single flaps!



Back then Chanel's costume jewelry was very high quality, intricately handmade by Gripoix out of molten glass, gold plated, so the quote wasn't that ridiculous.

But yeah, the treating what she said as dogma was a Lagerfeld thing. He was a major contributor into making Coco an icon she is today, funding films, marketing campaigns, etc. Today, I feel they stay true to the 'iconic' aspects of her legacy: finding small ways to add her history (the 'glamorous' side) into new products, the Chanel jacket, two tone shoe, quilted classic, reimagining of the idea of Parisian chic, so so much tweed. 

I would say Balenciaga is more a brand that has nothing to do with their founder style-wise.


----------



## vilette21c

Unpopular opinion: I don't like classic flaps. They're just overpriced bags to be honest. Sure, the aesthetic is there but it's not exclusive anymore. Every Chanel lover that I know owns a black classic flap so no, they are not exclusive. If you look at Fashionphile, there are so many and there are so many fakes.  At some point, the preloved market will be saturated and hence, no one can justify them as an "investment piece." It's ironic since some Chanel lovers think the LV Neverfull is everywhere. Ummm, fake classic flaps are also very common so I would rather buy a seasonal flap. I think some seasonal flaps are more beautiful and feels more excusive since when they're gone, they're gone.


----------



## Shirleepear

vilette21c said:


> Unpopular opinion: I don't like classic flaps. They're just overpriced bags to be honest. Sure, the aesthetic is there but it's not exclusive anymore. Every Chanel lover that I know owns a black classic flap so no, they are not exclusive. If you look at Fashionphile, there are so many and there are so many fakes.  At some point, the preloved market will be saturated and hence, no one can justify them as an "investment piece." It's ironic since some Chanel lovers think the LV Neverfull is everywhere. Ummm, fake classic flaps are also very common so I would rather buy a seasonal flap. I think some seasonal flaps are more beautiful and feels more excusive since when they're gone, they're gone.


I am a huge Chanel lover and I don’t own a black classic flap. Still I think it’s a great bag. They are way more exclusive than LVs for sure. Usually you see one Chanel and ten LV neverfulls on the street.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Shirleepear said:


> I am a huge Chanel lover and I don’t own a black classic flap. Still I think it’s a great bag. They are way more exclusive than LVs for sure. Usually you see one Chanel and ten LV neverfulls on the street.



I think this is because of price point mainly! Chanel classic flaps are at ridiculous price now


----------



## earthygirl

1)While the classic flap is definitely more popular, I find the 2.55 to be more chic and elegant.  It’s not named the “classic flap” but it is the quintessential Chanel bag imo. 
2) I also despise cheap costume jewelry even if it’s Chanel. the design may be nice, but if it wears like something purchased at Claire’s then it shouldn’t be sold or worn as a luxury item.


----------



## hermesgeek

More than half of all the seasonal Chanel items I’ve bought aged drastically within a couple years and is currently unwearable in current fashion trends. Stick with the classics if you want something that will last. However, the joy of wearing the latest season is fun.


----------



## 880

I like the RTW more than the bags (I’m a reissue, not a CF person) But DH thinks the jackets I own (mainly from when chanel was a lot cheaper) are less flattering than Dior (some of which, like a leopard print one and a tie dye one, are literally a third the price, younger looking and more casual), and I’m beginning to see his point.

On the other hand, there is apparently a cotton chanel t shirt for 5K usd next season. So, i guess it makes a tweed CF for 6500 usd look like more of a deal. Nope.

edit: this seems like an unpopular opinion on this thread, but for RTW, and I suppose for some hard to find bags, a good SA is important. Some customers view them only as transactors; but, a good SA knows your taste and your closet; will tell you when something you love really doesn’t work on your frame; will bring you things that you never thought would be fabulous but end up your favorite pieces; will assist with special orders and aftercare; and will do all sorts of other stuff too.


----------



## vilette21c

Shirleepear said:


> I am a huge Chanel lover and I don’t own a black classic flap. Still I think it’s a great bag. They are way more exclusive than LVs for sure. Usually you see one Chanel and ten LV neverfulls on the street.



That's not a fair comparison. Of course, there will be more NFs than classic flaps, the small flap costs 6200 and the NF is almost 1500. Tell you what though, if you use the CF everyday vs the NF, the NF will outlast your CF. If you want exclusivity, there are more CFs than the capucines. I hardly see anyone carrying a capucines and I think the capucines is more durable and better made than the CF.


----------



## vilette21c

earthygirl said:


> 1)While the classic flap is definitely more popular, I find the 2.55 to be more chic and elegant.  It’s not named the “classic flap” but it is the quintessential Chanel bag imo.
> 2) I also despise cheap costume jewelry even if it’s Chanel. the design may be nice, but if it wears like something purchased at Claire’s then it shouldn’t be sold or worn as a luxury item.



I agree with the 2.55. I think it's a more elegant bag than the classic flap, very understated and unassuming.


----------



## Shirleepear

vilette21c said:


> That's not a fair comparison. Of course, there will be more NFs than classic flaps, the small flap costs 6200 and the NF is almost 1500. Tell you what though, if you use the CF everyday vs the NF, the NF will outlast your CF. If you want exclusivity, there are more CFs than the capucines. I hardly see anyone carrying a capucines and I think the capucines is more durable and better made than the CF.


That’s exactly my point, the price difference caused the exclusivity. 
You see less capucine not because they they are more exclusive, it’s because they’re less sought after than Classic flaps, we all know that.


----------



## vilette21c

Shirleepear said:


> That’s exactly my point, the price difference caused the exclusivity.
> You see less capucine not because they they are more exclusive, it’s because they’re less sought after than Classic flaps, we all know that.


When she pointed out exclusivity because there are more CFs than NFs, I pointed out the capucines because there are more CFs than the capucines. I was trying to make a point that if she wants it to be more exclusive then the capucines is more exclusive by her definition.


----------



## classybags4ever

vilette21c said:


> When she pointed out exclusivity because there are more CFs than NFs, I pointed out the capucines because there are more CFs than the capucines. I was trying to make a point that if she wants it to be more exclusive then the capucines is more exclusive by her definition.



Well Chanel wants exclusivity with all their price increases, they don't want the bag to become commonplace. I wouldn't say it's commonplace, but it is iconic like a birkin. At my high end mall I do see more birkins and classic flaps than the capucines (but definitly not a lot!). I guess that's because once one saves up the money on a very high end bag, one would rather get an iconic classic bag with history. The capucines is lovely but it's no classic flap.


----------



## Jacsxcc

serialshopper said:


> I think it’s just me and my mum that love the Maxi size flaps. I love the boy bag too!


Love my Maxi , never thought I would until I got this beauty


----------



## vilette21c

classybags4ever said:


> Well Chanel wants exclusivity with all their price increases, they don't want the bag to become commonplace. I wouldn't say it's commonplace, but it is iconic like a birkin. At my high end mall I do see more birkins and classic flaps than the capucines (but definitly not a lot!). I guess that's because once one saves up the money on a very high end bag, one would rather get an iconic classic bag with history. The capucines is lovely but it's no classic flap.



The iconic classic flap that you are referring to was only made in the 80s by Karl Lagerfeld. Iconic, yes but to attach "history" is debatable. Iconic with history would be the 2.55. I would consider the 2.55 more exclusive, iconic and with history.

I don't see anything else going on for Chanel except their price increases which makes people want more because it's more expensive. If the flap is priced the same as the capucines, I think people would stop and think before buying the flap. Chanel's quality is just awful even with their recent classic flaps.


----------



## DAMER

1)Love my Jumbo (everyone seem to be selling them nowadays). It is a big bag (hence - Jumbo) and it’s somewhat strange to me when people suddenly discover that Jumbo is “big and boxy”.  I also don’t find it heavy.
2) Love my Le Boy old medium (everyone seem to be hating them too). Bought one about 6 months ago knowing it not as hyped as it was a few years back and I couldn’t be happier ( I absolutely adore it).
3) Don’t have any Chanel Brooches - I find them both beautiful and tacky (if it makes sense) and I just cannot pull it of (kudos to anyone that can!)
4) I don’t like Minis. I find on me Mini looks like a bag I stole from a child.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jelliedfeels said:


> 1. I think that Chanel should embrace their mature aesthetic and stop trying to make insta- trendy meme things happen like the dad sandals. There’s just too much competition from the likes of off white and bal and they are always way behind the zeitgeist.
> Theres no shame in being ‘classic,’ IMHO, I don’t see Hermes worrying about not being ‘on trend’ and that seems to be who they want to compare to price-wise anyway.
> 
> 2. They could stand to increase their colour palette on the bags.
> 
> 3. They could also afford to use cultured pearls over fakes. Decent small pearls aren’t even expensive!
> 
> 4. The 19 is far too busy.
> 
> 5. Making Chanel no 22 an exclusif after it was in department stores for years is shameless.
> 
> 6. they show no respect at all for their classic fragrances and they are so difficult to find in department stores! I’ve been to so many Chanel counters that don’t have 19- it’s crazy!
> 
> 7. While I’m being mean to their exclusifs range... misia has no right being there either. It’s a very obvious riff on ‘lipstick rose’. While I have no problem with their take on a big trend being in the main line (I love coco one of a glut of 80s big orientals) it in no way represents the creative originality of the house and shouldn’t be there.
> 
> 8. Why has Chanel gone off orris? It’s their signature scent note. Iris notes are the reason I fell for Chanel in the first place.


Agree with you about the pearls and the 19 bag.

As for making Chanel No. 22 an exclusif, I think it might have something to do with changing perfume trends, which currently lean towards sweeter scents, lighter scents and fruitchoulis.   I absolutely love Chanel No. 22!  It's fantastic with that opening burst of crisp aldehydes and the wonderful incense in the middle and base.  But given the current trends, No. 22 might be more of a niche choice today, which perhaps could be the reason it's no longer found in department stores.

Regarding orris, I always wanted to try 28 La Pausa (the EDT version), but by the time I got around to it, they had switched over to the EDP version  (never understood why they changed them since the EDT's were just fine).  La Pausa EDP is however a really nice iris fragrance.  I am often tempted to add it to my collection.


----------



## XCCX

DAMER said:


> 1)Love my Jumbo (everyone seem to be selling them nowadays). It is a big bag (hence - Jumbo) and it’s somewhat strange to me when people suddenly discover that Jumbo is “big and boxy”.  I also don’t find it heavy.
> 2) Love my Le Boy old medium (everyone seem to be hating them too). Bought one about 6 months ago knowing it not as hyped as it was a few years back and I couldn’t be happier ( I absolutely adore it).
> 3) Don’t have any Chanel Brooches - I find them both beautiful and tacky (if it makes sense) and I just cannot pull it of (kudos to anyone that can!)
> 4) I don’t like Minis. I find on me Mini looks like a bag I stole from a child.


I can say I agree with this 200%


----------



## 880

cerulean blue said:


> Not agreeing or disagreeing. I think they continue to use fake pearls because of Coco legacy of costume jewelry, they quote her saying something about it should not be about the carats but the illusion. It's like how one of their head seamstresses said the chain inside the jacket isn't necessary anymore because there is better technology these days, but continue to do it because it's the legacy. I also kind of think pricing fake pearls at that price point allows them to charge even more extortionately when they do use real pearls.
> 
> Allegedly they're making bank from trying to appeal to a younger clientele.


Agree with above. I think the quote was something like jewelry is about adornment, not about appearing rich (with real stones).

@jelliedfeels, with the changes in IRFA perfume regulations, all of the perfume labels had to reformulate, and some,perfumes were no longer able to be made. Agree re 22. I prefer vintage chanel extrait and edt

@salal04, agree that chanel bags aren’t investment pieces but fashion, albeit highly priced.

An unpopular opinion, I think too much is made of microscopic imperfections on leather bags. Pre 2008 when I moved to Hermes bags, and post 2020 when I returned to chanel, I was primarily a chanel boutique customer and the so black chevron mini reissue I bought last year is as well made as prior bags. If you love metallics and special finishes, and I do, there is a higher likelihood of issues, but I’ve had good luck with my metallics as well. I do agree that seasonal bags are more special.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Jacsxcc said:


> Love my Maxi , never thought I would until I got this beauty


She’s lovely ☺


----------



## jelliedfeels

Purses & Perfumes said:


> Agree with you about the pearls and the 19 bag.
> 
> As for making Chanel No. 22 an exclusif, I think it might have something to do with changing perfume trends, which currently lean towards sweeter scents, lighter scents and fruitchoulis.   I absolutely love Chanel No. 22!  It's fantastic with that opening burst of crisp aldehydes and the wonderful incense in the middle and base.  But given the current trends, No. 22 might be more of a niche choice today, which perhaps could be the reason it's no longer found in department stores.
> 
> Regarding orris, I always wanted to try 28 La Pausa (the EDT version), but by the time I got around to it, they had switched over to the EDP version  (never understood why they changed them since the EDT's were just fine).  La Pausa EDP is however a really nice iris fragrance.  I am often tempted to add it to my collection.


definitely try la pausa. I haven’t tried it in over a year now but I don’t recall the iris. Gosh it’s been a year so who knows?
22 is wonderful as is 19 and cristalle. I love so many of Chanel’s fragrances for actually having a ‘family resemblance’ and I just feel a bit sad they don’t seem to recognise how great and timeless these scents really are.


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

jelliedfeels said:


> definitely try la pausa. I haven’t tried it in over a year now but I don’t recall the iris. Gosh it’s been a year so who knows?
> 22 is wonderful as is 19 and cristalle. I love so many of Chanel’s fragrances for actually having a ‘family resemblance’ and I just feel a bit sad they don’t seem to recognise how great and timeless these scents really are.


Yes, all three -- No. 22, No. 19 and Cristalle -- are wonderful, timeless scents.  I've tried La Pausa EDP and love it, but haven't tried the older EDT version.  I found out recently that they discontinued Cristalle in the EDP version.  So disappointing.  I wish they had retained it as an online special rather than discontinue it altogether.  However, Cristalle Eau Verte and Cristalle EDT are still available.


----------



## k5ml3k

I prefer the small classic flap over the medium…


----------



## Purses & Perfumes

thatgirlayesha said:


> I'm not sure if this has been called out yet, but I find the gold bar on these type of Chanel bags (new WOC / CC) REALLY... REALLY... tacky. Like firstly - do we really need a gigantic gold bar that shouts Chanel on it? Really not elegant - it's obnoxious and garish.
> 
> View attachment 5083463


For a long time, I really loved the Trendy CC bag, but the gold plate on top always made me hesitant about buying the bag.  I finally gave in recently and got it because there are so many other things I love about the bag, and to be honest, the gold plate doesn't bother me any more.  I feel like it's really not that large or obvious in real life.  Or maybe I've just gotten used to it.


----------



## dreastcoast

These days I’m really over anything with a giant logo! I dislike the Trendy, Deauville, etc. I’m even beginning to prefer the subtlety of a reissue over a classic flap. I especially dislike the earrings where the left earring reads “CHA” and the right one reads “NEL”. Like what?? I think most people would not get what those earrings mean lol. 

Not a fan of the Chanel brown/tan color... they just look like weird poopy color! I’m glad I could sit out the caramel flap craze lol. 

not a fan of the tweed/fabric Chanel’s either... just doesn’t seem as elegant.


----------



## LavenderIce

dreastcoast said:


> These days I’m really over anything with a giant logo! I dislike the Trendy, Deauville, etc. I’m even beginning to prefer the subtlety of a reissue over a classic flap. I especially dislike the earrings where the left earring reads “CHA” and the right one reads “NEL”. Like what?? I think most people would not get what those earrings mean lol.
> 
> Not a fan of the Chanel brown/tan color... they just look like weird poopy color! I’m glad I could sit out the *caramel flap* craze lol.
> 
> not a fan of the tweed/fabric Chanel’s either... just doesn’t seem as elegant.



On quick glance I thought that said *caramel frap   *

I agree, not a fan of the CHA NEL pieces either.


----------



## Purrsey

I'm not the same team as Caramel-team. Don't get it some paid premium for it.


----------



## monkyjib

I’m not into the prominent CC logos either. I’m ok with it only when they’re on the CF.  

LOVE the reissue and would choose it over the CF any day. 

Prefer lamb and calf over caviar.. I really dislike the bigger(?) grain caviar but I still like the finer grain version. 

I think aged gold hardware looks tacky. No offense to anyone who loves it!


----------



## GeorgiaGirl67

I don't like the flap bags or the big CC logo.


----------



## hedgwin99

My pet peeve has been.. if you are spending a sizeable amount of money buying pre-loved chanel from FB groups or from resellers.. just pay for the authentication service. I never understand why potential buyers would post on FB groups n ask random strangers who most likely can’t perform authentication services on Chanel and ask for people opinion if it’s authentic chanel bag or not ‍♀️


----------



## Purrsey

No Chanel 19. 
Don't think it has longevity (in style); similar to Leboy and Gabrielle hobo.
Just my personal view.


----------



## torontosarah

I am so loving reading this post!
- I would never buy chanel costume jewelry. Everyone I know who Owns it complains about the crystals/pearls falling out. No thank you.
- I would only only ever buy vintage Chanel classics where they use actual gold plating on the logo. Prefer the 2.55 to the classic flap. Love a good whimsical tweed classic flap!
- I just can’t with the Chanel price increases. They are moving up toward Hermes prices without the H quality and dedication to the history and craft. In general, it feels like so much luxury fashion today is just very expensive fast fashion - created to have a moment in the limelight. There is less commitment to the art, history, craft and design, in my humble opinion.
- agree about the Chanel 19. I like it but I don’t think it’s a classic and I think it will look dated very soon.


----------



## jellycrumbs

ipekkeles said:


> not chanel specific but i hate it when people do "what fits" videos/stories/igtvs on bags and only show weird items. i don't need to carry an egg-shaped chanel hand cream and ten lipglosses with me, i need keys and cards and money! show me if it fits a key holder, show me how you fit cards and cash, show me if you can fit a small pack of tissues. if you get a runny nose, you are for sure not using one of the six lipsticks you have with you to blow it! you need keys to get back into your house, hand cream is not going to open that door for you! we are not living in an ally mcbeal world (women in ally mcbeal never had bags with them when they were out and about, the whole woman-child narrative that grates on my feminist nerves), we need practicality people!!! - end rant sorry


Omg. Thank you so much for bringing this up. This is literally my first thought every time I watch a "what's in my bag" (WIMB) video on youtube and no one bothers to fit in the _actual_ essentials (e.g. wallet, KEYS, lip balm, tissues, etc)... Maybe it's because a lot of the WIMB videos I've been watching are more than a year old, but what I really want to know is if it fits my essentials _plus_ a mini sized purell hand sanitizer...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

ipekkeles said:


> not chanel specific but i hate it when people do "what fits" videos/stories/igtvs on bags and only show weird items. i don't need to carry an egg-shaped chanel hand cream and ten lipglosses with me, i need keys and cards and money! show me if it fits a key holder, show me how you fit cards and cash, show me if you can fit a small pack of tissues. if you get a runny nose, you are for sure not using one of the six lipsticks you have with you to blow it! you need keys to get back into your house, hand cream is not going to open that door for you! we are not living in an ally mcbeal world (women in ally mcbeal never had bags with them when they were out and about, the whole woman-child narrative that grates on my feminist nerves), we need practicality people!!! - end rant sorry


LOL, I almost choked on my glass of wine when I read this.  Amazing


----------



## jsmile

I don't think Karl lagerfeld actually designed the Chanel 19 like pieole say. He may have approved it for production lol


----------



## lulilu

jellycrumbs said:


> Omg. Thank you so much for bringing this up. This is literally my first thought every time I watch a "what's in my bag" (WIMB) video on youtube and no one bothers to fit in the _actual_ essentials (e.g. wallet, KEYS, lip balm, tissues, etc)... Maybe it's because a lot of the WIMB videos I've been watching are more than a year old, but what I really want to know is if it fits my essentials _plus_ a mini sized purell hand sanitizer...



Love when people are jamming a small umbrella in there too.


----------



## mzbaglady1

It's  not a mini camera bag when you gut out a classic case bag toss a chain on and add a pocket on the back. And then to insult the buying public you triple the price. But the measurements are the exact same size. Chanel if you're going to recycle some products please be a little more creative.


----------



## innerpeace85

I don’t like the top handle classic mini. I think it looks odd and like it doesn’t belong on the bag. Also I don’t like the card holders, cosmetic pouches with chains, the price on these are horrendous!


----------



## fadeout

staceface01 said:


> Oh this is fun...
> 
> 4. Rectangular minis - the sides always look like they extend out from the flap by a small bit and it bothers me



This is why I got rid of my minis. My ocd couldn’t stand the sides sticking out past the flap


----------



## thatgirlayesha

fadeout said:


> This is why I got rid of my minis. My ocd couldn’t stand the sides sticking out past the flap


Do you have a picture of what you mean?


----------



## fadeout

thatgirlayesha said:


> Do you have a picture of what you mean?



Here you go


----------



## Hanna Wilson

The only Chanel bags I like are flap bags. Maybe I would consider Boy but that's it.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Am I the only one who thinks that the metallic and iridescent lines are not pretty? I could not ever purchase one as it would not go with anything in my wardrobe. Honestly, I don’t think I’d ever use it and it would be a waste of money to just have in its dust bag. I dont know why people go ga-ga over these bags…


----------



## fadeout

PuccaNGaru said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the metallic and iridescent lines are not pretty? I could not ever purchase one as it would not go with anything in my wardrobe. Honestly, I don’t think I’d ever use it and it would be a waste of money to just have in its dust bag. I dont know why people go ga-ga over these bags…



Agree. Never understood the iridescent trend


----------



## snowing may

snowing may said:


> +1. The only Chanel bag that I have sold is my classic black caviar WOC which I have regretted till this moment. Decided never to sell my Chanel bags again


Update: pulled the trigger and bought it back today paying double the price 

A super expensive lesson learned


----------



## Purrsey

Iridescent- someone mentioned that and I also can't make myself liking it. I'm not so adventurous.


----------



## ItsPurseonal

Another one from me: for the most part, I actually couldn't care less about the in-store experience*. It in no way influences me to buy an item - it might influence me _not _to buy something, but I will never understand the sentiment people share about how they shop at Dior, for example, just for the experience, and how they don't like shopping at Chanel because the SAs don't fawn over them. 

I don't want someone to woo me and show me all the items or bring me treats and champagne. I just want to browse in peace (alone), then find an associate when I'm ready to ask questions or to buy. I don't want to feel obligated to carry on a relationship with someone and chat them up every time I'm in the store. 

*I do care about being treated like a human being, which some Chanel SAs don't abide by, so I do care about that part of the in-store experience. To be honest, I'd rather just buy everything online and try it out in the comfort of my own home, but that is a dreamworld far from reality.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

So glad someone finally thinks the way I do. I actually just want to be left alone and only ask questions about the items I want to purchase. I’m not interested in being “friends” with an SA. I could care less about the champagne 



ItsPurseonal said:


> Another one from me: for the most part, I actually couldn't care less about the in-store experience*. It in no way influences me to buy an item - it might influence me _not _to buy something, but I will never understand the sentiment people share about how they shop at Dior, for example, just for the experience, and how they don't like shopping at Chanel because the SAs don't fawn over them.
> 
> I don't want someone to woo me and show me all the items or bring me treats and champagne. I just want to browse in peace (alone), then find an associate when I'm ready to ask questions or to buy. I don't want to feel obligated to carry on a relationship with someone and chat them up every time I'm in the store.
> 
> *I do care about being treated like a human being, which some Chanel SAs don't abide by, so I do care about that part of the in-store experience. To be honest, I'd rather just buy everything online and try it out in the comfort of my own home, but that is a dreamworld far from reality.


----------



## TheBagLady20

PuccaNGaru said:


> Am I the only one who thinks that the metallic and iridescent lines are not pretty? I could not ever purchase one as it would not go with anything in my wardrobe. Honestly, I don’t think I’d ever use it and it would be a waste of money to just have in its dust bag. I dont know why people go ga-ga over these bags…



I dislike metallic immensely.  But, they do work well with formal looks.


----------



## monkyjib

ItsPurseonal said:


> Another one from me: for the most part, I actually couldn't care less about the in-store experience*. It in no way influences me to buy an item - it might influence me _not _to buy something, but I will never understand the sentiment people share about how they shop at Dior, for example, just for the experience, and how they don't like shopping at Chanel because the SAs don't fawn over them.
> 
> I don't want someone to woo me and show me all the items or bring me treats and champagne. I just want to browse in peace (alone), then find an associate when I'm ready to ask questions or to buy. I don't want to feel obligated to carry on a relationship with someone and chat them up every time I'm in the store.
> 
> *I do care about being treated like a human being, which some Chanel SAs don't abide by, so I do care about that part of the in-store experience. To be honest, I'd rather just buy everything online and try it out in the comfort of my own home, but that is a dreamworld far from reality.


Totals agreed! I would love to be left alone when browsing, too! I hate it when they assign an SA from the minute you enter the store and this person follows you everywhere you go until the minute you leave. It feels like I’m being stalked.


----------



## blackcclover22

I really dislike how seasonal classic flaps are light gold hardware, and much prefer gold or silver rather than a mediocre version of both. Chanel should really customize the hardware to what best matches the color of the bag. If the caramel or dark brown this season had been with gold hardware, it would have looked so much nicer!


----------



## classicgirll

blackcclover22 said:


> I really dislike how seasonal classic flaps are light gold hardware, and much prefer gold or silver rather than a mediocre version of both. Chanel should really customize the hardware to what best matches the color of the bag. If the caramel or dark brown this season had been with gold hardware, it would have looked so much nicer!


agree! i was hunting for a black rectangular mini caviar and almost all of them had light gold hardware. HELLO! it's black. gold should have been THE obvious choice.


----------



## Shirleepear

blackcclover22 said:


> I really dislike how seasonal classic flaps are light gold hardware, and much prefer gold or silver rather than a mediocre version of both. Chanel should really customize the hardware to what best matches the color of the bag. If the caramel or dark brown this season had been with gold hardware, it would have looked so much nicer!


Same here! When they first started using light gold I was happy, but it’s been a few years almost all we get is light gold. I’m waiting for my silver square mini.


----------



## Lulumelons

blackcclover22 said:


> I really dislike how seasonal classic flaps are light gold hardware, and much prefer gold or silver rather than a mediocre version of both. Chanel should really customize the hardware to what best matches the color of the bag. If the caramel or dark brown this season had been with gold hardware, it would have looked so much nicer!



It was 24k gold then 22k, then 18k gold.

And now all we get is light gold hardware. They are really cutting costs while making us pay more!


----------



## mzbaglady1

WOW! Chanel I'm putting you on full blast. Not cool saying no stock of merchandise before a price hike and then a couple days later flooding boutiques with higher priced merchandise. For some customers it could be about principal and might walk away from a impulse purchase.


----------



## luckylove

I miss the "good old days" when seasonal and runway bags more more chic, innovative and drool worthy. Recent collections have felt somewhat lackluster and uninspired.


----------



## snowing may

luckylove said:


> I miss the "good old days" when seasonal and runway bags more more chic, innovative and drool worthy. Recent collections have felt somewhat lackluster and uninspired.


+1

I also miss those old Chanel metier d'art designs/ shows released by Karl Lagerfeld. There always used to be a main theme of each Metier’s collection based on the city that Karl had chosen to held the fashion show. Karl’s designs were soooo creative and even the stage designs were always out of ppl’s expectations.

Metier’s collection used to be my favourite in all collections every year but not anymore.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I find that purchasing a Chanel bag can be a hassle....it may take some time to find a good SA... sometimes one has to go in line to get in the store.... hoping the stock of the day is interesting... otherwise one needs to find the time to come back at another time, and hope to find something then....if you buy, and for some reason decide to return, going through the shame of returning... finding a suitable bag to use the store credit....if unlucky, a price increase took place already.... and if you are exchanging for the same bag, the price difference is due because the same bag is more expensive now.... finally, if you find the bag you want, you are finally happy.... however this exercise can be quite exhausting... don’t you think? 
Luckily, at this point in time, I have a great SA.  She rocks... and she does so much for me as it is... however she can’t save me from a possible hassle...


----------



## MBUIOGVA

snowing may said:


> Update: pulled the trigger and bought it back today paying double the price
> 
> A super expensive lesson learned
> View attachment 5117902
> View attachment 5117902
> View attachment 5117903


Sounds like you re-purchased your WOC before the price increase.  Kudos to you!!   Thank you for this post.  I had listed for sale my So Black, Chevron, Reissue WOC, and i just took it down.  I will not sell because it was a birthday present to myself a couple of years back.  I loved it then, however the black hardware made me nervous... I read somewhere online it can peel and chip. My SA told me that she has not seen this kind of feedback.  I am keeping my gem... if I decided to repurchase it would be more expensive and hard to find....


----------



## 2manychins

MBUIOGVA said:


> I find that purchasing a Chanel bag is a hassle....between finding a good SA... making the line to get in the store.... hoping the stock of the day is interesting... otherwise you need to find the time to come back at another time and hope to find something then....if you buy, and for some reason decide to return, going through the shame of returning... finding a suitable bag to use the store credit....if unlucky, a price increase took place already.... and if you are exchanging for the same bag, the price difference is due because the same bag is more expensive now.... finally, if you find the bag you want, you are happy.... however this exercise is quite exhausting... don’t you think?
> 
> In my case, every Chanel bag I own represents a lot of effort that begins with having worked and earned the money to buy that Chanel bag, and having been in the mood, and also having had the determination to go through the steps described above....  what do you guys think?
> 
> Luckily, at this point in time, I have a great SA.  She rocks... and she does so much for me as it is... however she can’t save me from the hassle...


Where do you shop?  I’ve never had to go through all that, maybe I’ve just been lucky.


----------



## snowing may

MBUIOGVA said:


> Sounds like you re-purchased your WOC before the price increase.  Kudos to you!!   Thank you for this post.  I had listed for sale my So Black, Chevron, Reissue WOC, and i just took it down.  I will not sell because it was a birthday present to myself a couple of years back.  I loved it then, however the black hardware made me nervous... I read somewhere online it can peel and chip. My SA told me that she has not seen this kind of feedback.  I am keeping my gem... if I decided to repurchase it would be more expensive and hard to find....
> View attachment 5128147
> View attachment 5128148
> View attachment 5128149


Definitely keep it. Such a gem!


----------



## BB8

MBUIOGVA said:


> Sounds like you re-purchased your WOC before the price increase.  Kudos to you!!   Thank you for this post.  I had listed for sale my So Black, Chevron, Reissue WOC, and i just took it down.  I will not sell because it was a birthday present to myself a couple of years back.  I loved it then, however the black hardware made me nervous... I read somewhere online it can peel and chip. My SA told me that she has not seen this kind of feedback.  I am keeping my gem... if I decided to repurchase it would be more expensive and hard to find....
> View attachment 5128147
> View attachment 5128148
> View attachment 5128149


So sleek! If you're able---definitely a keeper, IMO.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

I dislike when people call the accumulation of their Chanel items (or any brand of items) a “collection”. To me a collection is about quantity, and I don’t think luxury and fashion is about having as much as you can get. More is not better. And the term also sounds like you’re constantly on the search for more and more and are never done. Like trying to fill a void or something. I feel like you appreciate or enjoy each individual item less when you have so much. Just me though. I know a lot of people like having “collections”… and I’m probably just misinterpreting the way it’s used.


----------



## lala_retro

MBUIOGVA said:


> I find that purchasing a Chanel bag can be a hassle....it may take some time to find a good SA... sometimes one has to go in line to get in the store.... hoping the stock of the day is interesting... otherwise one needs to find the time to come back at another time, and hope to find something then....if you buy, and for some reason decide to return, going through the shame of returning... finding a suitable bag to use the store credit....if unlucky, a price increase took place already.... and if you are exchanging for the same bag, the price difference is due because the same bag is more expensive now.... finally, if you find the bag you want, you are finally happy.... however this exercise can be quite exhausting... don’t you think?
> Luckily, at this point in time, I have a great SA.  She rocks... and she does so much for me as it is... however she can’t save me from a possible hassle...



The shame of returning...so real!! I've only done it once, and my SA is great, but I felt very anxious about the whole process. I miss the days when every collection launch wasn't a guessing game and a feeding frenzy, when you can just walk into a store and most of the new launch would be there, available to be tried on and bought.  



Kitties Are Cute said:


> I dislike when people call the accumulation of their Chanel items (or any brand of items) a “collection”. To me a collection is about quantity, and I don’t think luxury and fashion is about having as much as you can get. More is not better. And the term also sounds like you’re constantly on the search for more and more and are never done. Like trying to fill a void or something. I feel like you appreciate or enjoy each individual item less when you have so much. Just me though. I know a lot of people like having “collections”… and I’m probably just misinterpreting the way it’s used.



I think I look at my Chanel bags as a collection because it's a group of items with common identifiers that I curate, in the goal of having pieces that I love and cherish that would work for most common occasions. Over time there will be a slow but continual adding and subtracting to this curation process, which for me is part of the joy. But I do agree it can't be a collection that you just always only add to, that feels like a slippery slope to hoarding. 

On the other hand...must fill the void with something, might as well as be Chanel XD.


----------



## loves

I remember when Chanel’s top tier classic bags were Hermes’ entry-level bag prices and I can’t get it out of my head that their bags today are not worth the price tag.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lala_retro said:


> I think I look at my Chanel bags as a collection because it's a group of items with common identifiers that I curate, in the goal of having pieces that I love and cherish that would work for most common occasions. Over time there will be a slow but continual adding and subtracting to this curation process, which for me is part of the joy.


This 100%.


----------



## Shejoh

The uproar over the Chanel water bottle makes zero sense to me.


----------



## classybags4ever

The Chanel 19 is one of the most hideous bags I’ve seen and I don’t know what Chanel was thinking when making it. I think people only want it bc it’s trendy and not bc it’s a nice bag.


----------



## Lulumelons

loves said:


> I remember when Chanel’s top tier classic bags were Hermes’ entry-level bag prices and I can’t get it out of my head that their bags today are not worth the price tag.



But also, when and how did we became conditioned to think that the simple grocery/market bag PICOTIN was worth 2-3k? It's scraps of leather. I hope hermes fans don't get offended because that's what that bag is. 

Lindy initially I thought was such a weird bag! I mean... some hermes bag are ugly. Regardless of quality. Personally the birkin functions like a paperbag! Sorry not sorry. Even though I'd ended up with a birkin... it's just... for the price.


----------



## Lulumelons

classybags4ever said:


> The Chanel 19 is one of the most hideous bags I’ve seen and I don’t know what Chanel was thinking when making it. I think people only want it bc it’s trendy and not bc it’s a nice bag.



People be like no don't get the jumbo single flap it does not keep its shape as well as a jumbo double flap.

.... Proceeds to buy the chanel 19. WTH?!


----------



## loves

Lulumelons said:


> But also, when and how did we became conditioned to think that the simple grocery/market bag PICOTIN was worth 2-3k? It's scraps of leather. I hope hermes fans don't get offended because that's what that bag is.
> 
> Lindy initially I thought was such a weird bag! I mean... some hermes bag are ugly. Regardless of quality. Personally the birkin functions like a paperbag! Sorry not sorry. Even though I'd ended up with a birkin... it's just... for the price.


I bought my first picotin preloved for 500-600usd, then the prices went up when they introduced the lock. Prices today are crazy. Lindy is my favourite though, no offence taken.


----------



## bosslady

MBUIOGVA said:


> Sounds like you re-purchased your WOC before the price increase.  Kudos to you!!   Thank you for this post.  I had listed for sale my So Black, Chevron, Reissue WOC, and i just took it down.  I will not sell because it was a birthday present to myself a couple of years back.  I loved it then, however the black hardware made me nervous... I read somewhere online it can peel and chip. My SA told me that she has not seen this kind of feedback.  I am keeping my gem... if I decided to repurchase it would be more expensive and hard to find....
> View attachment 5128147
> View attachment 5128148
> View attachment 5128149


Stunning bag!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Lulumelons said:


> People be like no don't get the jumbo single flap it does not keep its shape as well as a jumbo double flap.
> 
> .... Proceeds to buy the chanel 19. WTH?!


Lol!!!


----------



## AEGIS

vilette21c said:


> When she pointed out exclusivity because there are more CFs than NFs, I pointed out the capucines because there are more CFs than the capucines. I was trying to make a point that if she wants it to be more exclusives then the capucines is more exclusive by her definition.



Her definition is wrong. The Capucine is not exclusive just because you don’t see it often. There are a myriad bag brands that you don’t see often but they doesn’t make them exclusive .
And LV wants people to buy more Cappucines and less NFs anyway.


----------



## AEGIS

jelliedfeels said:


> They are so behind the trend as well. Bal brought out the ugly dad sneaker nearly 5 years ago now.



Yes but the Chanel ones really caught on and are much more coveted. Other brands copied the Chanel version.


----------



## AEGIS

I don’t understand why people are spending money on those card cases on chain. Those are the dumbest things I’ve ever seen.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

AEGIS said:


> I don’t understand why people are spending money on those card cases on chain. Those are the dumbest things I’ve ever seen.


Probably because the chain gives it a bag-like quality, and it’s closer to being a bag but less in cost. Though it’s still just a SLG and not a real bag because it can’t fit anything.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Shejoh said:


> The uproar over the Chanel water bottle makes zero sense to me.


It is unbelievable to me that people are paying upwards of $200 or more for it on eBay.


----------



## Shejoh

atlsweetpea11 said:


> It is unbelievable to me that people are paying upwards of $200 or more for it on eBay.



I don’t get it. I’d rather have a fragrance or a cosmetic item that gave me a Chanel experience of some kind. That’s where the magic is for me: having a Chanel experience.


----------



## AEGIS

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Probably because the chain gives it a bag-like quality, and it’s closer to being a bag but less in cost. Though it’s still just a SLG and not a real bag because it can’t fit anything.




I think that's it. It is the price that a WOC used to be. 
Resellers used to sell wallets with additional chains and i thought that was terrible. What Chanel is doing is worse.


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

AEGIS said:


> I think that's it. It is the price that a WOC used to be.
> Resellers used to sell wallets with additional chains and i thought that was terrible. What Chanel is doing is worse.


Yeah I guess if you add a chain or strap to anything, it makes it LIKE a bag and more desirable because people can say they have a Chanel bag. So the philosophical purse question is, what makes something a bag? The presence of a handle or strap to hold it? The size?


----------



## Shejoh

Yeesh. The 21B avocado color is, ahem, not good.


----------



## nattypurse

I will never be able to love Chanel’s chevron stitching, not because it’s not beautiful, but because it reminds me too much of work (and PowerPoint slides)


----------



## roshe

I love lambskin more than caviar. People go crazy over caviar but lambskin looks more luscious and luxurious.


----------



## Coach Superfan

Let's see how unpopular my unpopular opinion is: 

I think the new Rose Gold hardware looks cheap


----------



## GloWW0rM

Coach Superfan said:


> Let's see how unpopular my unpopular opinion is:
> 
> I think the new Rose Gold hardware looks cheap



I haven’t yet seen it in person but from what I’ve seen, I also do not like the look of it. Rose gold jewellery I have sits between white gold and yellow gold in terms of warmth. This is so pink that it looks weird!


----------



## MishaJanuary

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Yeah I guess if you add a chain or strap to anything, it makes it LIKE a bag and more desirable because people can say they have a Chanel bag. So the philosophical purse question is, what makes something a bag? The presence of a handle or strap to hold it? The size?


Could it also be some people like the micro bag trend and they don’t purchase one because they can’t afford a larger bag? Everyone is entitled to their opinion but it seems like your judging people when you say what you said. Take a look at Arisajoylife on Instagram. She has an enviable and extensive collection of Chanel and Dior, yet it appears her favorite bag to carry is a gold mini vanity. I doubt she bought it so she can “say she has a Chanel bag.”  I just bought a fuschia velvet coin bag because I saw it and loved it when the Metiers collection was shown.  I didn’t buy it because I can’t afford a bigger bag. I bought it because it’s unique and I love it and it’s a perfect accessory for the holidays. Anyway.  Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## luxsal

AEGIS said:


> I think that's it. It is the price that a WOC used to be.
> Resellers used to sell wallets with additional chains and i thought that was terrible. What Chanel is doing is worse.


Well now I am seeing the chains and twilly on the Chanel No5 bucket of shower pods. Like really?! Ummm...NOPE!


----------



## Coach Superfan

gigidob said:


> I haven’t yet seen it in person but from what I’ve seen, I also do not like the look of it. Rose gold jewellery I have sits between white gold and yellow gold in terms of warmth. This is so pink that it looks weird!



Yes, I think it's this. I typically like Rose gold jewelry elsewhere, but on Chanel bags i don't think it belongs. I've always considered Chanel classic and timeless and the rose gold is too trendy. It might look better (yet still trendy) on a pink bag.


----------



## OCMomof3

salal04 said:


> Well now I am seeing the chains and twilly on the Chanel No5 bucket of shower pods. Like really?! Ummm...NOPE!


That's really something. But honestly, not everyone has the budget for Chanel. The packaging is super cute and collectible, though the amount of paper used (vs, for example, using metal for the bucket) is pretty crummy given the price tag. I had to talk myself out of these items because I don't care for N5 and would be buying just for packaging!


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

MishaJanuary said:


> Could it also be some people like the micro bag trend and they don’t purchase one because they can’t afford a larger bag? Everyone is entitled to their opinion but it seems like your judging people when you say what you said. Take a look at Arisajoylife on Instagram. She has an enviable and extensive collection of Chanel and Dior, yet it appears her favorite bag to carry is a gold mini vanity. I doubt she bought it so she can “say she has a Chanel bag.”  I just bought a fuschia velvet coin bag because I saw it and loved it when the Metiers collection was shown.  I didn’t buy it because I can’t afford a bigger bag. I bought it because it’s unique and I love it and it’s a perfect accessory for the holidays. Anyway.  Have a lovely weekend.


Yes some people can buy it because they actually like it. Bigger sizes do not mean better - I prefer a small or medium classic flap over jumbo any day. But it’s hard for me to believe someone would want to spend thousands of dollars on something so tiny it barely carries anything. Giving it a strap does give it a more bag-like quality than if it didn’t and thus makes it more desirable in my opinion.

I’m just a rando stranger on the internet you’ll never meet, no need to take anything I say seriously or personally. If you like it and know why you do, then what I say matters absolutely zero.


----------



## sjofaye

Coach Superfan said:


> Yes, I think it's this. I typically like Rose gold jewelry elsewhere, but on Chanel bags i don't think it belongs. I've always considered Chanel classic and timeless and the rose gold is too trendy. It might look better (yet still trendy) on a pink bag.


I agree, I think rose gold is beautiful but something about the rose gold on the classic flap that doesn't look right to me. It seems out of place. Maybe its the tone of it, I feel like a lighter rose gold would look better, something similar to LGHW, but not on the classic flap in black.


----------



## Sandisis

vilette21c said:


> Unpopular opinion: I don't like classic flaps. They're just overpriced bags to be honest. Sure, the aesthetic is there but it's not exclusive anymore. Every Chanel lover that I know owns a black classic flap so no, they are not exclusive. If you look at Fashionphile, there are so many and there are so many fakes.  At some point, the preloved market will be saturated and hence, no one can justify them as an "investment piece." It's ironic since some Chanel lovers think the LV Neverfull is everywhere. Ummm, fake classic flaps are also very common so I would rather buy a seasonal flap. I think some seasonal flaps are more beautiful and feels more excusive since when they're gone, they're gone.



I so agree with you . That’s why I sold my classic flap bought year 2020 . It’s so common everywhere , I don’t reach out to classic flap at all . Spending so much , yet carrying same bag with so many every time . And so many fakes . For those that think classic flap is an investments pcs, yes unless you don’t sell it . If you plan to sell it , make sure condition is as new to fetch a good price . Chanel came up with this moi programm which give the bag a 5 years warrently . How much do u think your preload classic flap will worth now if you don’t have this new moi program


----------



## Clb09

Chanel shoes, or luxury shoes for that matter, why anyone would spend $1000+ for shoes is beyond me as wear and tear on them is instant. Chanel sneakers/runners in particular...the styles are exactly the same as others but just because a CC is slapped on, instantly the price jumps 10x!
Twilly - I just don't get the point of them, wrapping them around a top handle and while it protects the handle, but the detail of the printed twilly is all lost because it's all twisted up.
Costume jewelry - everyone complains about the quality of the stones falling out or metal tarnishing yet still keep on buying them.
I don't like the trendy CC, the accordion style of the bag doesn't make sense from a storage, while organized but can't store properly. 
Deauville totes in fabric, for the price it is, it makes absolutely no sense to purchase. This comment applies to all tote bags these days that have a giant brand name across, and stupid wording like the MJ one call "Tote Bag" right across, as if we don't know it's a tote bag. It seems that it's just a show off on who can purchase the most expensive tote bag to go grocery shopping?! 
CC long wallets - who carries long wallets these days still with most cards being stored on phone. Gone are the days of carrying 20 reward cards! I get it with carrying cash still as some places still is cash only.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I'm not sure if this is the right thread to even post this to but I'm certain this will be an unpopular opinion/post. I've read many threads and comments on this topic and wanted to add my 2 cent's worth to it. Take it with a grain of salt or leave it. No judgment just my thoughts. I can't seem to wrap my head around this notion of moving away from Chanel or selling off CFs because they are too "common". What is this notion of common? Is there some magic formula that makes something common based on the number of items produced/purchased? There are around 7.8 billion people on this planet. I'd be shocked if 1% of the population had a Chanel bag or CF. It's more likely that the car you're driving (unless you're uber wealthy rocking a Rolls-Royce Phantom) or the jeans or shoes you're wearing are more "common" than a Chanel. Do people feel the same way about the vehicles they purchase or their clothes/shoes? That they are too common? Many things are common.  I buy what I like and what appeals to me and fits my style and lifestyle. I couldn't care less about who else has it or how many people on this planet have it. I don't have the time nor energy. If I saw 4 people out and about with a Chanel bag I'd think "those 4 have great taste". I'm not thinking "4 of the 4 00 people I came into contact with today have a Chanel bag. It doesn't feel special anymore".


----------



## CrazyCool01

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to even post this to but I'm certain this will be an unpopular opinion/post. I've read many threads and comments on this topic and wanted to add my 2 cent's worth to it. Take it with a grain of salt or leave it. No judgment just my thoughts. I can't seem to wrap my head around this notion of moving away from Chanel or selling off CFs because they are too "common". What is this notion of common? Is there some magic formula that makes something common based on the number of items produced/purchased? There are around 7.8 billion people on this planet. I'd be shocked if 1% of the population had a Chanel bag or CF. It's more likely that the car you're driving (unless you're uber wealthy rocking a Rolls-Royce Phantom) or the jeans or shoes you're wearing are more "common" than a Chanel. Do people feel the same way about the vehicles they purchase or their clothes/shoes? That they are too common? Many things are common.  I buy what I like and what appeals to me and fits my style and lifestyle. I couldn't care less about who else has it or how many people on this planet have it. I don't have the time nor energy. If I saw 4 people out and about with a Chanel bag I'd think "those 4 have great taste". I'm not thinking "4 of the 4 00 people I came into contact with today have a Chanel bag. It doesn't feel special anymore".


Just my opinion - i think Chanel classic flaps are too common compared to birkin/kelly . We might not see as many on streets.

many of us, TPFrs have so many Classic flaps in our collection  most of them dont use their  flaps but love to collect.


----------



## NavyRisa

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to even post this to but I'm certain this will be an unpopular opinion/post. I've read many threads and comments on this topic and wanted to add my 2 cent's worth to it. Take it with a grain of salt or leave it. No judgment just my thoughts. I can't seem to wrap my head around this notion of moving away from Chanel or selling off CFs because they are too "common". What is this notion of common? Is there some magic formula that makes something common based on the number of items produced/purchased? There are around 7.8 billion people on this planet. I'd be shocked if 1% of the population had a Chanel bag or CF. It's more likely that the car you're driving (unless you're uber wealthy rocking a Rolls-Royce Phantom) or the jeans or shoes you're wearing are more "common" than a Chanel. Do people feel the same way about the vehicles they purchase or their clothes/shoes? That they are too common? Many things are common.  I buy what I like and what appeals to me and fits my style and lifestyle. I couldn't care less about who else has it or how many people on this planet have it. I don't have the time nor energy. If I saw 4 people out and about with a Chanel bag I'd think "those 4 have great taste". I'm not thinking "4 of the 4 00 people I came into contact with today have a Chanel bag. It doesn't feel special anymore".


Well said.


----------



## OCMomof3

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to even post this to but I'm certain this will be an unpopular opinion/post. I've read many threads and comments on this topic and wanted to add my 2 cent's worth to it. Take it with a grain of salt or leave it. No judgment just my thoughts. I can't seem to wrap my head around this notion of moving away from Chanel or selling off CFs because they are too "common". What is this notion of common? Is there some magic formula that makes something common based on the number of items produced/purchased? There are around 7.8 billion people on this planet. I'd be shocked if 1% of the population had a Chanel bag or CF. It's more likely that the car you're driving (unless you're uber wealthy rocking a Rolls-Royce Phantom) or the jeans or shoes you're wearing are more "common" than a Chanel. Do people feel the same way about the vehicles they purchase or their clothes/shoes? That they are too common? Many things are common.  I buy what I like and what appeals to me and fits my style and lifestyle. I couldn't care less about who else has it or how many people on this planet have it. I don't have the time nor energy. If I saw 4 people out and about with a Chanel bag I'd think "those 4 have great taste". I'm not thinking "4 of the 4 00 people I came into contact with today have a Chanel bag. It doesn't feel special anymore".


1000% agree.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

CrazyCool01 said:


> Just my opinion - i think Chanel classic flaps are too common compared to birkin/kelly . We might not see as many on streets.
> 
> many of us, TPFrs have so many Classic flaps in our collection  most of them dont use their  flaps but love to collect.


I would agree that you'd see more Chanels than Hermes based on the price point although Chanel seems like they want to change that.  I guess I'm just wondering why people care so much about how many other people have the same brand bag they have but don't seem to care how many other people drive the same make/model car they drive or wear the same brand clothes, shoes, watch, jewelry, socks, under garments, etc.  Will people stop buying/wearing lululemon because so many others wear it? Or maybe the same people also care about the other things I just listed out.  Chasing exclusivity seems exhausting to me.


----------



## lala_retro

salal04 said:


> Well now I am seeing the chains and twilly on the Chanel No5 bucket of shower pods. Like really?! Ummm...NOPE!



apparently people are also putting chains on the shower tablet tin and wearing it like a bag. 

I think the craze over the factory 5 repurpose-able items (shower gel can, bath tablet tin, water bottle) are mostly with people that otherwise don't own a lot of Chanel items, though there are certainly long time clients who just love everything Chanel. The ironic thing is it's a lot easier for regular fashion clients to get those items, but those are also the clients that don't seem to really care whether or not they get a water bottle that says Chanel on it.


----------



## AEGIS

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to even post this to but I'm certain this will be an unpopular opinion/post. I've read many threads and comments on this topic and wanted to add my 2 cent's worth to it. Take it with a grain of salt or leave it. No judgment just my thoughts. I can't seem to wrap my head around this notion of moving away from Chanel or selling off CFs because they are too "common". What is this notion of common? Is there some magic formula that makes something common based on the number of items produced/purchased? There are around 7.8 billion people on this planet. I'd be shocked if 1% of the population had a Chanel bag or CF. It's more likely that the car you're driving (unless you're uber wealthy rocking a Rolls-Royce Phantom) or the jeans or shoes you're wearing are more "common" than a Chanel. Do people feel the same way about the vehicles they purchase or their clothes/shoes? That they are too common? Many things are common.  I buy what I like and what appeals to me and fits my style and lifestyle. I couldn't care less about who else has it or how many people on this planet have it. I don't have the time nor energy. If I saw 4 people out and about with a Chanel bag I'd think "those 4 have great taste". I'm not thinking "4 of the 4 00 people I came into contact with today have a Chanel bag. It doesn't feel special anymore".




I don't get it either
I always ask these people where they live.
I barely saw Chanel everywhere in Paris.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

AEGIS said:


> I don't get it either
> I always ask these people where they live.
> I barely saw Chanel everywhere in Paris.


I feel like I see it more online than actually in person.  So many "influencers" have Chanel bags.  It's overwhelming.  This whole social media influencer thing is interesting to me (YouTube, Instagram, Pinterest, etc.).  People love to follow and rely on these influencers for knowing what's hot.  But crazy thing is that millions of other people are also following the same influencers too. People all rush out to get whatever the person they follow says is hot.  And before long that whatever becomes "common" in some people's eyes and therefore less exclusive. To me it's a vicious cycle.


----------



## AEGIS

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I feel like I see it more online than actually in person.  So many "influencers" have Chanel bags.  It's overwhelming.  This whole social media influencer thing is interesting to me (YouTube, Instagram, Pinterest, etc.).  People love to follow and rely on these influencers for knowing what's hot.  But crazy thing is that millions of other people are also following the same influencers too. People all rush out to get whatever the person they follow says is hot.  And before long that whatever becomes "common" in some people's eyes and therefore less exclusive. To me it's a vicious cycle.




Which is why I think those people's claims are silly.The internet is not the real world


----------



## rose60610

A couple of seasons back, some of their loafers looked like hospital shoes for patients. Ugly!


----------



## CrazyCool01

AEGIS said:


> Which is why I think those people's claims are silly.The internet is not the real world


Just because you think it is is right Does not make others  Silly ! Internet  is not real world but for people looking for exclusivity i think hermes is more exclusive well Chanel is not - you can still walk in and buy a classic flap if it is availabe .. you cannot deny  that people  buy classic flaps just to collect ..

Few of my friends have over 10 classic flaps .. it is common in that aspect not based on how many you see on street


----------



## AEGIS

CrazyCool01 said:


> Just because you think it is is right Does not make others  Silly ! Internet  is not real world but for people looking for exclusivity i think hermes is more exclusive well Chanel is not - you can still walk in and buy a classic flap if it is availabe .. you cannot deny  that people  buy classic flaps just to collect ..
> 
> Few of my friends have over 10 classic flaps .. it is common in that aspect not based on how many you see on street




This is the unpopular thread. I am not here to argue about my opinion.


----------



## CrazyCool01

AEGIS said:


> This is the unpopular thread. I am not here to argue about my opinion.


Am not interested in arguing either ! Just got offended when  being called Silly . I just stated my unpopular opinion ( like you )


----------



## earthygirl

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I feel like I see it more online than actually in person.  So many "influencers" have Chanel bags.  It's overwhelming.  This whole social media influencer thing is interesting to me (YouTube, Instagram, Pinterest, etc.).  People love to follow and rely on these influencers for knowing what's hot.  But crazy thing is that millions of other people are also following the same influencers too. People all rush out to get whatever the person they follow says is hot.  And before long that whatever becomes "common" in some people's eyes and therefore less exclusive. To me it's a vicious cycle.


I agree! It is a vicious cycle, which is why


CrazyCool01 said:


> Am not interested in arguing either ! Just got offended when  being called Silly . I just stated my unpopular opinion ( like you )


She never called you silly. She said “people’s claims are silly.” There’s a difference. No reason to take offense. I’m baffled by how easily some are offended by others expressing their opinions.


----------



## CrazyCool01

earthygirl said:


> I agree! It is a vicious cycle, which is why
> 
> She never called you silly. She said “people’s claims are silly.” There’s a difference. No reason to take offense. I’m baffled by how easily some are offended by others expressing their opinions.


As indicated in previous post this is a unpopular opinion thread so am not continuing any more !

end of the day these are just leather bags, no value in arguing ! Thanks !


----------



## missie1

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to even post this to but I'm certain this will be an unpopular opinion/post. I've read many threads and comments on this topic and wanted to add my 2 cent's worth to it. Take it with a grain of salt or leave it. No judgment just my thoughts. I can't seem to wrap my head around this notion of moving away from Chanel or selling off CFs because they are too "common". What is this notion of common? Is there some magic formula that makes something common based on the number of items produced/purchased? There are around 7.8 billion people on this planet. I'd be shocked if 1% of the population had a Chanel bag or CF. It's more likely that the car you're driving (unless you're uber wealthy rocking a Rolls-Royce Phantom) or the jeans or shoes you're wearing are more "common" than a Chanel. Do people feel the same way about the vehicles they purchase or their clothes/shoes? That they are too common? Many things are common.  I buy what I like and what appeals to me and fits my style and lifestyle. I couldn't care less about who else has it or how many people on this planet have it. I don't have the time nor energy. If I saw 4 people out and about with a Chanel bag I'd think "those 4 have great taste". I'm not thinking "4 of the 4 00 people I came into contact with today have a Chanel bag. It doesn't feel special anymore".


I couldn’t agree more.  I have hard fast rule that I never sell my Jumbo flaps.  These are classics and always will be.


----------



## M1182

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I feel like I see it more online than actually in person.  So many "influencers" have Chanel bags.  It's overwhelming.  This whole social media influencer thing is interesting to me (YouTube, Instagram, Pinterest, etc.).  People love to follow and rely on these influencers for knowing what's hot.  But crazy thing is that millions of other people are also following the same influencers too. People all rush out to get whatever the person they follow says is hot.  And before long that whatever becomes "common" in some people's eyes and therefore less exclusive. To me it's a vicious cycle.



I totally agree ! The last time I saw someone with a Black CF was over a month ago and I was on vacation, I actually saw more Hermes bags than Chanel during this vacation.lol. I personally don't see a lot of people with Chanel bags in general and I live in a big city. I mostly see LV and Gucci bags (and there is nothing wrong with that).


----------



## luxsal

M1182 said:


> I totally agree ! The last time I saw someone with a Black CF was over a month ago and I was on vacation, I actually saw more Hermes bags than Chanel during this vacation.lol. I personally don't see a lot of people with Chanel bags in general and I live in a big city. I mostly see LV and Gucci bags (and there is nothing wrong with that).



I am yet to see a CF. I live in a big city too and I saw Birkins, LVs, YSLs, and Gucci in a mall which has some luxury brands. I may have seen a mini Chanel and a back pack but haven't seen a CF yet. Oh I also saw a boy. Maybe it depends on the location? I believe in using what you enjoy to wear. I also enjoy using my LV NF, nothing wrong with that!


----------



## classybags4ever

M1182 said:


> I totally agree ! The last time I saw someone with a Black CF was over a month ago and I was on vacation, I actually saw more Hermes bags than Chanel during this vacation.lol. I personally don't see a lot of people with Chanel bags in general and I live in a big city. I mostly see LV and Gucci bags (and there is nothing wrong with that).



Agree I’m actually seeing a lot more ysl these days. Also live in a big city and in our luxury mall there are definitely days I’ll see more Hermès than Chanel.


----------



## Purrsey

There's a neighbourhood mall that I go at least once a week. I take that as reference and I'd say I see more Hermes than Chanel (and I have sharp eye on bags  ). 

Kelly, Birkin, Picotin, Evie. Typically these. And they are generally being worn very casually. I think it comes a point where you can wear any bag any where any occasion.


----------



## blueraspberries

I do not enjoy having the chanel logo on my bag (which makes me a 2.55>classic flap gal). The boy bag is extremely ugly.


----------



## earthygirl

I used to prefer my mini caviar rectangular flap, but lately I’m loving my WOC more. It is just more versatile and carefree.  I don’t enjoy a bag as much when I’m worried about bumping into things and denting it or crushing it.  The mini rectangular is so overhyped imo and the WOC is a must have for me!


----------



## scarlettalice

I find the boy bag to be painful to wear. If I'm not wearing it behind me, it slaps me on the hip.


----------



## Miumiu23

I really like the dad sandals.


----------



## GloWW0rM

I’m really over the mini/ micro bags trend. I’m tall, they fit so little and I have two small children so I carry everything and the kitchen sink with me. I wear my 226 & Jumbo regardless of trend but it would be nice to see bigger bags around again!

I also really dislike vanity bags, belt bags and bum bags. I don’t get it.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Miumiu23 said:


> I really like the dad sandals.


Do you own any? Do you like the aesthetic? Comfort? Just curious.


----------



## Miumiu23

gigidob said:


> Do you own any? Do you like the aesthetic? Comfort? Just curious.


I haven’t worn mine yet but it’s comfy on. I like the aesthetic as well. I think I will get a lot of use out of it wearing with dresses and athleisure. I wear a lot of athleisure.


----------



## Purrsey

I just googled Chanel dad sandal (truth is I didn't even know these shoes are called dad sandals). And remember lvlovercc revealed that recently. I was like "why?"  
They look the same to me as Crocs.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Purrsey said:


> I just googled Chanel dad sandal (truth is I didn't even know these shoes are called dad sandals). And remember lvlovercc revealed that recently. I was like "why?"
> They look the same to me as Crocs.


They remind me of Birkenstock, neither of which are flattering on bigger feet, imho, as they’re so bulky. I get the comfort factor but I’m not into dad sandals and sneakers.


----------



## Miumiu23

See, I knew the dad sandals were not popular but I think they are cute.


----------



## GloWW0rM

Miumiu23 said:


> See, I knew the dad sandals were not popular but I think they are cute.


Not bashing them at all. Just because I don’t like them on me doesn’t mean you shouldn’t. Sometimes I wish I could pull things off or things would suit me, but they don’t. We’d all be carrying the same bag and wearing the same shoes if we didn’t have different tastes and styles and what would the fun in that be?


----------



## Purrsey

Meant to be a fun thread and further validates "we can't make everyone happy / beauty lies in the eyes of the beholder".  But of course this is just about Chanel.  

Entertaining read here as always.


----------



## mocktail

Unpopular opinion!  Chain straps aren't very comfortable and Chanel's flap bags aren't that exciting to me  So I personally feel no need to own multiple Chanel flap bags in different sizes or colors.

I'm pretty happy with my only Chanel bag, a reissue mini. Maybe I'll add another eventually, but I'd rather get bags in other styles/from other designers before I add more Chanel flap bags with chain straps.


----------



## XCCX

earthygirl said:


> I used to prefer my mini caviar rectangular flap, but lately I’m loving my WOC more. It is just more versatile and carefree.  I don’t enjoy a bag as much when I’m worried about bumping into things and denting it or crushing it.  The mini rectangular is so overhyped imo and the WOC is a must have for me!


I prefer the WOC over the mini too


----------



## asya.khan

I don't like the double flap:-P I just don't get it- why have to open and close two flaps every time you want to get something out of the bag? Also, the store models I tried on were horribly scratched up on the inside flap because it is made of smooth leather.


----------



## aokiQ

i dont like coco handle ... I prefer Trendy cc way more lol


----------



## asya.khan

Also, I don't understand why the reissue bags are creased so that they point out at the bottom in a hexagonal shape. So, if you set it down, it would fall over? Is there a reason for this?


----------



## earthygirl

Purrsey said:


> I just googled Chanel dad sandal (truth is I didn't even know these shoes are called dad sandals). And remember lvlovercc revealed that recently. I was like "why?"
> They look the same to me as Crocs.


I love comfy sandals and I wish I could pull them off, but even with the CCs on them, they would look like I’m wearing my mom’s SAS sandals!!  Anyone familiar with those?


----------



## Antigone

I think the rose gold hardware clashes with the black classic flap.


----------



## GloWW0rM

asya.khan said:


> Also, I don't understand why the reissue bags are creased so that they point out at the bottom in a hexagonal shape. So, if you set it down, it would fall over? Is there a reason for this?


Only reasons I can think of is that they pack flat (so you could also pack it flat for travel) and it wears closer to the body that way. I agree that it’s annoying that I can’t set it down. I have to lean it against something or use a bag hook.


----------



## Ramai

gigidob said:


> Only reasons I can think of is that they pack flat (so you could also pack it flat for travel) and it wears closer to the body that way. I agree that it’s annoying that I can’t set it down. I have to lean it against something or use a bag hook.


A bag organiser helps to keep it flat but I like the flat shape. Reissue is definitely my favourite flap bag.


----------



## LavenderIce

asya.khan said:


> Also, I don't understand why the reissue bags are creased so that they point out at the bottom in a hexagonal shape. So, if you set it down, it would fall over? Is there a reason for this?





gigidob said:


> Only reasons I can think of is that they pack flat (so you could also pack it flat for travel) and it wears closer to the body that way. I agree that it’s annoying that I can’t set it down. I have to lean it against something or use a bag hook.



They're creased because they are packed flat when they are shipped to the boutiques. My mini reissues do not fall over. I have them on an acrylic stand in my wardrobe and they stand upright on their own.


----------



## starrysky7

-dad sandals will be out of style soon

-the current light purple/pink mini color looks washed out

-many of the shimmery/multicolor styles don't go with the classic shape of the CF


----------



## Farkvam

I only love Chanel because of the CF and reissue. 

The quality no longer matches the ridiculous prices.

I'm not a fan of the gaudy costume jewelry. 

What's with the hanger bag?


----------



## Kuschelnudde

asya.khan said:


> Also, I don't understand why the reissue bags are creased so that they point out at the bottom in a hexagonal shape. So, if you set it down, it would fall over? Is there a reason for this?



I heard that Lagerfeld found a very old vintage 2.55 in an archive and it was folded like that. He decided for the Reissue 2.55 to have a folded base as well to channel the vintage vibe of the original. I guess that’s what the SA told me and it actually made me like the folded Base.


----------



## Hakuhaku

asya.khan said:


> Also, I don't understand why the reissue bags are creased so that they point out at the bottom in a hexagonal shape. So, if you set it down, it would fall over? Is there a reason for this?



Do you have a picture of this? I can't exactly picture it, but it's quite interesting how people say it's flat when being shipped. I thought reissues have slightly puffy quilts too. I did notice that the top flap of the reissues get so flat and pointy over time, which makes it looks out of shape imo.


----------



## nicole0612

Hakuhaku said:


> Do you have a picture of this? I can't exactly picture it, but it's quite interesting how people say it's flat when being shipped. I thought reissues have slightly puffy quilts too. I did notice that the top flap of the reissues get so flat and pointy over time, which makes it looks out of shape imo.


I found this photo in my phone. There is not much in this reissue, so you can see how it is flat and “pointed at the bottom”.
This photo is from last year; I have a 1 yo now


----------



## 880

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Yeah I guess if you add a chain or strap to anything, it makes it LIKE a bag and more desirable because people can say they have a Chanel bag. So the philosophical purse question is, what makes something a bag? The presence of a handle or strap to hold it? The size?


I love this post. You made me realize it  *is* a philosophical question lol


----------



## lala_retro

MBUIOGVA said:


> Do your respective stores give you trouble for returning bags?
> I have slowly and surely been building my Chanel collection since 2017, and have returned bags because once I get home sometimes I have doubts about the hardware, the color, the size, etc.... and I have confidently gone back to the store to return the piece and get something else... where I live, I understand every purchase has a 30 day return window, and obviously one doesn’t get the money back.... ever...
> Anyhow, these days I have had a speech from the managers, the sub-manager and my SA, that I am returning too often, that they doubt about the advice I am getting from my SA, they wonder if Chanel is suitable for me.... all in all I feel terrible... like a pariah.... I have spent a lot of money in Chanel since 2017, therefore that explains the kind of volumes they see on my profile....my SA is fantastic as well as the other SA ladies I have dealt with at the store.  They are well trained and know the product.   Obviously my Chanel bags suit me because I keep coming back.... I wonder if on their procedure there is a clause about customers returning often?  Are they trying to break up with me and drive me away?  I am a polite and courteous customer too.  In general, I think customers are different, and in my case I buy what I want, sometimes return because I have a lot of bags, not only Chanel.... and as I go along curating my collection I think hard to add stuff, there’s been as well the impulse buy too....  I hardly sell anything because when a bag makes it to my collection it’s part of me.... anyhow if you have read this far... thank you kindly for doing so... I needed to vent.... and not many people can understand my frustration.... I am feeling terrible...
> 
> I have to add, the lady who spoke to me today was short of being pleasant... I felt terrible of the way she was speaking to me, she was doing it loudly and other people were turning their heads to watch....I was shamed today...



I have returned 3 times before, and never had issues. I think it depends on your purchase/return ratio? I think it happens more often now because everything is preordered, so you don’t have the opportunity to try it on before buying.

what do you mean you never get your money back? Do you only return for store credit? What store is this?


----------



## MBUIOGVA

lala_retro said:


> I have returned 3 times before, and never had issues. I think it depends on your purchase/return ratio? I think it happens more often now because everything is preordered, so you don’t have the opportunity to try it on before buying.
> 
> what do you mean you never get your money back? Do you only return for store credit? What store is this?


Thank you for replying.
Yes, it store credit only... I am in Europe...


----------



## MBUIOGVA

opensesame said:


> How much do you actually return? What did they say to you to make you feel awful?


Thank you for your reply.  I would say I have returned say 50%... 

What it’s causing me heartache is that four people have repeatedly gone through the same speech:
(1). My record shows I am returning too often,
(2). They doubt about the advice I am getting from my SA, 
(3).  They wonder if Chanel is suitable for me....

Point three makes me wonder if they will decide to stop selling to me...  It was hard for me to stomach today’s speech, the lady was loud enough for other people to turn around and see what was happening... I have been a loyal customer... I think I don’t deserve this treatment...


----------



## Newbie2016

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I would say I have returned say 50%...
> 
> What it’s causing me heartache is that four people have repeatedly gone through the same speech:
> (1). My record shows I am returning too often,
> (2). They doubt about the advice I am getting from my SA,
> (3).  They wonder if Chanel is suitable for me....
> 
> Point three makes me wonder if they will decide to stop selling to me...  It was hard for me to stomach today’s speech, the lady was loud enough for other people to turn around and see what was happening... I have been a loyal customer... I think I don’t deserve this treatment...



I think they should be cordial and point #3 is unwarranted...it's not for them to decide if a brand is "suitable" for a customer.  However...they might have a point with #1

With all due respect...50% return percentage does seem high to me.  Then again my return percentage is less than 5% as I hate returning.   I might suggest taking your time to make sure before you purchase...

As a customer I love being able to buy pristine/brand new untouched bags.  I am personally not a fan of the just "buy to try" philosophy because I don't want to buy a returned item myself.  So...when staff has to inspect...restock..repackage and sell your returned items it might be causing them some frustration too.

I hope you can reach a happy conclusion...maybe try on in the store, take pictures, sleep on it (instead of buying it) and then decide whether or not to purchase...?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I would say I have returned say 50%...
> 
> What it’s causing me heartache is that four people have repeatedly gone through the same speech:
> (1). My record shows I am returning too often,
> (2). They doubt about the advice I am getting from my SA,
> (3).  They wonder if Chanel is suitable for me....
> 
> Point three makes me wonder if they will decide to stop selling to me...  It was hard for me to stomach today’s speech, the lady was loud enough for other people to turn around and see what was happening... I have been a loyal customer... I think I don’t deserve this treatment...


I agree they could have handled it differently or been more discreet in talking to you.  Maybe it's just me but 50% seems like a high return rate (1 out of 2 bags go through a return?). I'm not judging I'm just stating my opinion. It takes work for boutiques to process returns and many customers wouldn't want to purchase a returned bag.  I don't know if there is some magic number before they express concern but it may be good to understand what that threshold is. I don't know if moving to a different boutique or SA will necessarily change anything.  Unless it's a boutique that is not connected to the central Chanel system.  I hope they don't stop selling to you as it does sound like you are a fan of the brand.  Good luck with this situation.


----------



## Swanky

Hi! Friendly reminder about this thread topic, what’s your unpopular opinion. Let find current threads for all other topics please


----------



## 880

i like the appointment system better than walking in

i like the limited selection on the floor; too much choice is exhausting

i don’t think that bc someth8ng is expensive, it’s always meant to last forever; I’m pretty sure it was Lagerfelds philosophy that fashion was fleeting. (However I oftne decide something isn’t worth it bc I can see it sagging out of shape on the hanger)

The dior head tailor is better at complex alteration 

i like the fact that prices are listed on the garment (unlike Hermes where even the SA has to check their phone to tell you what something costs) (maybe this last one is popular)


----------



## electricbluerita

The Chanel bags with the pearls straight across the top... the pearls look so rigid. I think pearl necklaces look beautiful because they follow your anatomy and drape down against your skin. (And for earrings, one pearl on your ear looks fine because it's just one pearl. But, say, you put 3 pearls on a stiff metal rod/wire and call that an earring, I would find that not very good-looking too. Although it would dangle, it would be like a tube structure dangling.) But I think the Chanel bags with the pearl straps or a top handle look fine because they curve.


----------



## HoldBackTheRain

AEGIS said:


> I don't get it either
> I always ask these people where they live.
> I barely saw Chanel everywhere in Paris.


I never see Chanel bags where I live, and what's common around here is getting held up at gunpoint, so I was hesitant to even buy a Chanel bag at all.  Hopefully anyone would assume it's fake if I got robbed and just want the change in my wallet.


----------



## lulilu

HoldBackTheRain said:


> I never see Chanel bags where I live, and what's common around here is getting held up at gunpoint, so I was hesitant to even buy a Chanel bag at all.  Hopefully anyone would assume it's fake if I got robbed and just want the change in my wallet.


Good grief.  Where do you live?  I am so sorry to hear this.


----------



## lala_retro

HoldBackTheRain said:


> I never see Chanel bags where I live, and what's common around here is getting held up at gunpoint, so I was hesitant to even buy a Chanel bag at all.  Hopefully anyone would assume it's fake if I got robbed and just want the change in my wallet.



Chicago? Philly? Michigan?


----------



## ashin121

lala_retro said:


> Chicago? Philly? Michigan?


I live in michigan and go to Chicago every other month with my chanel bags. I carry my chanel and designer bags freely without being cautious. I rarely see many chanel bags in michigan though.  However, I don't think the OP lives in michigan or Chicago. Although, I don't live in Detroit...I don't carry it there.


----------



## lulilu

lala_retro said:


> Chicago? Philly? Michigan?



I split my time between NYC and Phila for many years with never a single problem.  I live in the suburbs now and no problems.


----------



## Cute2Chic

TraceySH said:


> Viriginie's first  RTW collection (cruise) looked like     Ann Taylor separates.


Savage


----------



## Sunshine mama

AEGIS said:


> I don’t understand why people are spending money on those card cases on chain. Those are the dumbest things I’ve ever seen.


It could also be for a fun aesthetic.  Maybe rebelling against the norm and status quo in design? Who knows. I think it's ultra cute! A bag is a bag is a bag IMO, whether it has a chain or not.  Nothing too serious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kitties Are Cute said:


> Yeah I guess if you add a chain or strap to anything, it makes it LIKE a bag and more desirable because people can say they have a Chanel bag. So the philosophical purse question is, what makes something a bag? The presence of a handle or strap to hold it? The size?


A bag = something that holds something. 
A paper bag and a Kelly both can hold things.  So they are both bags. One can put a gold chain on a paper bag and it's still a bag. One can chop off a handle from a Kelly, and it's still a bag.


----------



## 880

Kuschelnudde said:


> I heard that Lagerfeld found a very old vintage 2.55 in an archive and it was folded like that. He decided for the Reissue 2.55 to have a folded base as well to channel the vintage vibe of the original. I guess that’s what the SA told me and it actually made me like the folded Base.


I love this post; thank you for the info. It made me realize, I like things that look beat up and like I’ve had them for a while, which is probably an unpopular opinion re a chanel bag on TPF.

+1 with @lulilu and others above re feeling safe carrying one, at least the reissue. I live in NY and wouldn’t hesitate (for safety reasons) to travel with a reissue, though for practicality, I tend to travel with a Goyard St. Louis tote and a TPM evelyn


----------



## AEGIS

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I would say I have returned say 50%...
> 
> What it’s causing me heartache is that four people have repeatedly gone through the same speech:
> (1). My record shows I am returning too often,
> (2). They doubt about the advice I am getting from my SA,
> (3).  They wonder if Chanel is suitable for me....
> 
> Point three makes me wonder if they will decide to stop selling to me...  It was hard for me to stomach today’s speech, the lady was loud enough for other people to turn around and see what was happening... I have been a loyal customer... I think I don’t deserve this treatment...



50% is a very high return rate.


----------



## AEGIS

So far in pictures the RGHW looks pretty ugly.


----------



## 880

I love chanel RTW, and I have some of my older stuff, but there were a lot of years that Lagerfeld made really ugly clothes. 
I actually think VV channels Lagerfeld design well.


----------



## cherriefairy

In person it looks even weirder, almost like a bad fake. The RGHW is too pink. 


AEGIS said:


> So far in pictures the RGHW looks pretty ugly.



I also think the Gabrielle is the ugliest bag Chanel have ever introduced, right after the 19. Sorry but the 19 looks so chaotic?? All the different types of hardware clashes, lack of structure makes it look very strange and childish when people people wear it and the CC on the flap is ugly. Just my HO.


----------



## ka3na20

I'm not a fan of the size small of the classic flaps, I find the size square-ish weird, or maybe I just love the medium size that I find the small size taking away the "look" of the classic flap, I maybe the one who is weird haha


----------



## Coach Superfan

I do not like the Tweed items.


----------



## antschulina

Here are my big 5:

1) Many items make you look old. Looks are outdated! The black jacket is thought to be such a classic, but worn in real life it looks like an old-lady piece. Regardless of the brand, it just looks OLD. Many products sell fast and become famous because the brand has been known and worn by many and for many years. If that output was by a new and unestablished brand, products wouldn't sell as fast+expensive, and wouldn't be as popular and wanted.

2) Some of their items look good on catwalk. Like fine with the model who wears it, plus makeup, music and vibe. But, really, many dresses and pieces can't be worn by women in normal life or at social events. Think weddings, birthdays, dinners. Why Chanel items, when you can find so many alternatives?

3) Quality and prices do not really work well. Quality has gone down, while prices joined Hermès prices (talking about bags here). Personally not buying any seasonal Chanel bags. Not worth it for me. And there is also costume jewelry. Cheap items for premium prices. Why not just buy some nice and sparkling diamonds from a serious seller, for the same price as Chanel costume jewelry?

4) Strategies to make items rare and wanted. Waiting lists and so on. Just why?

5) Many similar and cheaper products out there, and Chanel is not that coveted anymore. It is not that unique anymore. Like any high street brand has a tweed skirt and jacket combo and a flap bag every season. Why do we need them from Chanel, for more than 10x the price?

Tell me what you think! Let's discuss!


----------



## RitaLA

My unpopular opinion: I think 19 looks like a trash bag. Sorry guys. My personal opinion. 
costume jewelry: when I look at their costume jewelry, I would be embarrassed to wear their stuff. It looks so so cheap and the price is offensive.  When I see some items at $750?????  What????  I can buy beautiful diamond rings for that price.


----------



## Purrsey

I bought Chanel bags first followed by their costume jewellery. Not many, just a couple pairs of earrings and then I gave up as I had to make 2 trips to Chanel to have the crystals replaced (they fell off by themselves). 

If you've bought a few of their costume jewel pieces, you would have saved up to get a 18k gold piece from fine jewellery house, which will last you a lifetime and have it passed down too. 

Of course this is individual choice; but for me, I have definitely moved on for good.


----------



## Myybags

Here are three by me: honest opinion just for fun!
1. For a period of time, fast fashion brands like topshop were producing chanel reissue lookalikes. And i cant unsee it now. Little sad as its understated and easy to use kind of leather
2. Chanel reissue mini crossbody looks fine but looks too small when held with the double chain on the shoulder. Love the functionality of it though and when i look at it. But when worn, i am on the fence cause of the above.
3. Chanel shoes are so uncomfortable!! Not made for my wide feet  although i would have loved to buy it though!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

The Chanel website is horrendous to navigate


----------



## sweetpea_2009

champagne_xoxo said:


> The Chanel website is horrendous to navigate


I agree with that sentiment.  That is a very popular opinion!   I know not one single person that loves their website.


----------



## shyviolet

RitaLA said:


> My unpopular opinion: I think 19 looks like a trash bag. Sorry guys. My personal opinion.
> costume jewelry: when I look at their costume jewelry, I would be embarrassed to wear their stuff. It looks so so cheap and the price is offensive.  When I see some items at $750?????  What????  I can buy beautiful diamond rings for that price.


I do agree on the costume jewelries. I went last week and OMG the crystal studded CC looked so, I don’t know, *fake*. 
Chanel is getting away with this because people still buy costume jewelries just because let’s face it… it is CHANEL


----------



## bisousx

RitaLA said:


> My unpopular opinion: I think 19 looks like a trash bag. Sorry guys. My personal opinion.
> costume jewelry: when I look at their costume jewelry, I would be embarrassed to wear their stuff. It looks so so cheap and the price is offensive.  When I see some items at $750?????  What????  I can buy beautiful diamond rings for that price.



I know and I agree with you. But sometimes I just can’t stop myself from buying Chanel costume jewelry. I have real jewelry and then sometimes I just want a gaudy honking pair of Chanel earrings to complete my outfit


----------



## ashin121

Myybags said:


> Here are three by me: honest opinion just for fun!
> 1. For a period of time, fast fashion brands like topshop were producing chanel reissue lookalikes. And i cant unsee it now. Little sad as its understated and easy to use kind of leather
> 2. Chanel reissue mini crossbody looks fine but looks too small when held with the double chain on the shoulder. Love the functionality of it though and when i look at it. But when worn, i am on the fence cause of the above.
> 3. Chanel shoes are so uncomfortable!! Not made for my wide feet  although i would have loved to buy it though!


I totally get what you mean for #1! I remember at one point forever 21, Charlotte rousse and Windsor had bags that looked exactly like the mini reissue.  Since then, I can't unsee it either which is why I can't get myself to get a reissue. I want it to complete my collection but I just can't.


----------



## VintageAndVino

I don’t like caviar. Like, at all. I bought one caviar bag because I thought I was supposed to love it. I don’t.


----------



## M1182

ashin121 said:


> I totally get what you mean for #1! I remember at one point forever 21, Charlotte rousse and Windsor had bags that looked exactly like the mini reissue.  Since then, I can't unsee it either which is why I can't get myself to get a reissue. I want it to complete my collection but I just can't.


 Same ! I see more of these than the CF dupes!


----------



## pepperpotts24

ashin121 said:


> I totally get what you mean for #1! I remember at one point forever 21, Charlotte rousse and Windsor had bags that looked exactly like the mini reissue.  Since then, I can't unsee it either which is why I can't get myself to get a reissue. I want it to complete my collection but I just can't.


#1 is the reason why I wasn't a fan of the 20a rainbow reissue when it came out.  It combines two things (style and color) that are so commonly sold at Claires.


----------



## sizz

cherriefairy said:


> In person it looks even weirder, almost like a bad fake. The RGHW is too pink.
> 
> 
> I also think the Gabrielle is the ugliest bag Chanel have ever introduced, right after the 19. Sorry but the 19 looks so chaotic?? All the different types of hardware clashes, lack of structure makes it look very strange and childish when people people wear it and the CC on the flap is ugly. Just my HO.



I recently got a 19 and really like it but i totally get what you mean with chaotic!  i loled


----------



## wavehi1007

Silver hardware > Gold hardware.


----------



## sexycatss

CF medium/large chain length is annoying.


----------



## ashin121

pepperpotts24 said:


> #1 is the reason why I wasn't a fan of the 20a rainbow reissue when it came out.  It combines two things (style and color) that are so commonly sold at Claires.


Yea!! My sister got it and I told her it looked like something from Claire's! LOL. 

She returned it


----------



## lill_canele

I really dislike the Chanel Trendy CC bag from the side or side-view. I think it looks very unattractive for some reason. 
I prefer a more complete and smooth look like the classic flaps.


----------



## AEGIS

The Business Affinity is a weird looking bag.


----------



## luxsal

Mini bags look like toys..there I said it


----------



## RitaLA

I do appreciate the diversity of opinions that we are able to express here. It’s refreshing to see how so many people view Chanel products differently!!  It’s fun!!  Keep it coming.


----------



## jssl1688

I don’t know what I dislike more, the side profile or the “CHANEL” (so obviously) spelled out on the silver plate. 



lill_canele said:


> I really dislike the Chanel Trendy CC bag from the side or side-view. I think it looks very unattractive for some reason.
> I prefer a more complete and smooth look like the classic flaps.


----------



## Manchoo78

1. Chanel Dad sandals are ugly.

2. The classic cap-toe slingback pumps look like old lady shoes.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

jssl1688 said:


> I don’t know what I dislike more, the side profile or the “CHANEL” (so obviously) spelled out on the silver plate.


Agree on the ugly branding on a metal plate. It’s tacky and loses class.. certainly not for me.


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

Hello everyone! I am new to the forum and also new to buying Chanel.


----------



## mdlchic77

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the forum and also new to buying Chanel.


----------



## HoldBackTheRain

lulilu said:


> Good grief.  Where do you live?  I am so sorry to hear this.


I live in a major US city where crime is not unusual and I guess I've just grown used to it.  Hesitant to say exactly where though because people can be targeted from what they post online and it seems this site is open for most anyone to see.  I have pretty good security but don't want to be an easy target.


----------



## Stephanie_x

The design and material of Chanel 19 just doesn't worth that price.. My personal opinion


----------



## OCMomof3

Stephanie_x said:


> The design and material of Chanel 19 just doesn't worth that price.. My personal opinion


What bags are worth that price to you? Just curious. Like maybe you find Classics in that price range worth it?


----------



## Stephanie_x

OCMomof3 said:


> What bags are worth that price to you? Just curious. Like maybe you find Classics in that price range worth it?


I am actually expecting a full leather interior bag at least with the pricing of Chanel 19. It is a hype in this new trend... Not sure how's the bag gonna hold up after some years. Im interested to know . 

Maybe Chanel coco handle still worth the price...? Full leather interior is available on lizard printed handle...
I bought mine in year 2017 (actual lizard handle with full leather interior) and still have big love for it until today. 

I do always love classic flaps.. But with the recent insane price increase.. It is too hard to swallow. I would only expect a perfect piece, cant tolerate any imperfection (as the SA always claimed it is handmade and every piece is different). Seasonal colour caviar is very different from the classic black/beige. I will only hunt for preloved seasonal colour caviar Chanel classic flap from now on  (those non plastic glossy looking caviar leather). Lambskin is still fine.


----------



## Lulumelons

Lol not people coming onto an unpopular opinion thread and getting offended.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

MBUIOGVA said:


> Do your respective stores give you trouble for returning bags?
> I have slowly and surely been building my Chanel collection since 2017, and have returned bags because once I get home sometimes I have doubts about the hardware, the color, the size, etc.... and I have confidently gone back to the store to return the piece and get something else... where I live, I understand every purchase has a 30 day return window, and obviously one doesn’t get the money back.... ever...
> Anyhow, these days I have had a speech from the managers, the sub-manager and my SA, that I am returning too often, that they doubt about the advice I am getting from my SA, they wonder if Chanel is suitable for me.... all in all I feel terrible... like a pariah.... I have spent a lot of money in Chanel since 2017, therefore that explains the kind of volumes they see on my profile....my SA is fantastic as well as the other SA ladies I have dealt with at the store.  They are well trained and know the product.   Obviously my Chanel bags suit me because I keep coming back.... I wonder if on their procedure there is a clause about customers returning often?  Are they trying to break up with me and drive me away?  I am a polite and courteous customer too.  In general, I think customers are different, and in my case I buy what I want, sometimes return because I have a lot of bags, not only Chanel.... and as I go along curating my collection I think hard to add stuff, there’s been as well the impulse buy too....  I hardly sell anything because when a bag makes it to my collection it’s part of me.... anyhow if you have read this far... thank you kindly for doing so... I needed to vent.... and not many people can understand my frustration.... I am feeling terrible...
> 
> I have to add, the lady who spoke to me today was short of being pleasant... I felt terrible of the way she was speaking to me, she was doing it loudly and other people were turning their heads to watch....I was shamed today...



Just a final update on how this situation developed...

I am certainly not vanished from Chanel.  They are now making every effort to make sure I absolutely love what I buy, so there are no return situations. I have been able to buy two minis since: the army green one, and the silver colored with ruthenium. Just this year I have bought many bags because I have had the time to dedicate to this ordeal... it takes me time to add a Chanel to my collection. I am glad that an uncomfortable moment resulted in a pleasant outcome.
Cheers,


----------



## AEGIS

Stephanie_x said:


> I am actually expecting a full leather interior bag at least with the pricing of Chanel 19. It is a hype in this new trend... Not sure how's the bag gonna hold up after some years. Im interested to know .
> 
> Maybe Chanel coco handle still worth the price...? Full leather interior is available on lizard printed handle...
> I bought mine in year 2017 (actual lizard handle with full leather interior) and still have big love for it until today.
> 
> I do always love classic flaps.. But with the recent insane price increase.. It is too hard to swallow. I would only expect a perfect piece, cant tolerate any imperfection (as the SA always claimed it is handmade and every piece is different). Seasonal colour caviar is very different from the classic black/beige. I will only hunt for preloved seasonal colour caviar Chanel classic flap from now on  (those non plastic glossy looking caviar leather). Lambskin is still fine.




I think all coco handles are now leather interior starting 21A


----------



## desertchic

REALLY not understanding the fascination with the new card holder with "jewel hook"...it's a carabiner! Is this really someone's idea of luxury?! I can't with Chanel on this one


----------



## Hakuhaku

desertchic said:


> REALLY not understanding the fascination with the new card holder with "jewel hook"...it's a carabiner! Is this really someone's idea of luxury?! I can't with Chanel on this one


How does this card holder looks like? Can you share a picture?


----------



## desertchic

Hakuhaku said:


> How does this card holder looks like? Can you share a picture?


----------



## gummsum

The Chanel 19 bag- bought mine & sold it shortly after. Yes its an easy to use bag but to me it looks sloppy and cheap


----------



## frenchcitygirl

I'm super super disappointed by the 21K bag collection! My wallet is unfortunately safe...


----------



## Fiona Tan

Stephanie_x said:


> I am actually expecting a full leather interior bag at least with the pricing of Chanel 19. It is a hype in this new trend... Not sure how's the bag gonna hold up after some years. Im interested to know .
> 
> Maybe Chanel coco handle still worth the price...? Full leather interior is available on lizard printed handle...
> I bought mine in year 2017 (actual lizard handle with full leather interior) and still have big love for it until today.
> 
> I do always love classic flaps.. But with the recent insane price increase.. It is too hard to swallow. I would only expect a perfect piece, cant tolerate any imperfection (as the SA always claimed it is handmade and every piece is different). Seasonal colour caviar is very different from the classic black/beige. I will only hunt for preloved seasonal colour caviar Chanel classic flap from now on  (those non plastic glossy looking caviar leather). Lambskin is still fine.


Agree that for the price, it should be full leather interior but is not the case for Chanel19, Gabrielle, BA & Boy  At least, the cch is leather interior now. This makes me think hard whether i like the new mini in caviar with adjustable strap in 21k as it doesn’t hv back pocket, fabric lining and adjustable “tab” doesn’t look as pretty as pearl crush (my own opinion)!


----------



## roomservicemenu

1. I don’t like the rose gold hardware on the classic flap, it’s way to coppery/pink, Hermes does rose gold so much better than Chanel.
2. I think that if the 19 bag didn’t have the Chanel logo it would look like something you’d find in H&M or primark.
3. CC earring makes me think that someone looks like an advertisement billboard.
4. Some of the recent SLG I have looked at in stores looks and feels so cheap, like they are fake.

However I do love Chanel but just some things that I can’t get out of my head.


----------



## bangkokbaby

I feel as though the quality of newer Chanel bags isn't quite like the bags from the 90s, 00s, even 10s. I have a classic square double flap from 1989, I simply can't imagine some of the newer bags lasting 30 years! The workmanship isn't on the same level.


----------



## xo.babydoll

For some reason I love how the Chanel19 looks in photos when it’s sitting on a table, but as soon as I see it in mod shots, the proportions look off and it just looks so sloppy…


----------



## OCMomof3

xo.babydoll said:


> For some reason I love how the Chanel19 looks in photos when it’s sitting on a table, but as soon as I see it in mod shots, the proportions look off and it just looks so sloppy…


I agree, but don't feel the smallest size has this issue. The larger two can look sloppy.


----------



## platanoparty

Maybe this is a regular opinion but I find Chanel tends to have bad red carpet style  maybe more so now, need to look at the Karl archives. But recent events are reminding me of how often I don’t like their looks for the red carpet (but usually love it for RTW or editorial)


----------



## getconnected

desertchic said:


> REALLY not understanding the fascination with the new card holder with "jewel hook"...it's a carabiner! Is this really someone's idea of luxury?! I can't with Chanel on this one


I must confess… I really like the blue fluffy one.


----------



## ByTheFireplace

xo.babydoll said:


> For some reason I love how the Chanel19 looks in photos when it’s sitting on a table, but as soon as I see it in mod shots, the proportions look off and it just looks so sloppy…



Agree. To me, it's home decor at best


----------



## asya.khan

Here's another unpopular opinion for sure... I just don't like the look of the black caviar leather! To me, it looks dull somehow almost like a dark grey... I prefer the lambskin.


----------



## KatrinaSharp

Oceanmina said:


> I'm really tired of the black and ghw. I get that it goes with everything, but not everyone needs a black chanel.
> I'm liking that people are buying more colors, but I wish Chanel released more neutrals in varying shades. This way we would not get this manufactured hype around a caramel color (even if it is pretty).
> Also, I feel like I'm at a point where I should just buy a chanel classic just to get one because I if I don't, it will increase in price and its already pretty unreasonable.
> Additionally how difficult it is to get a bag nowadays if you are a casual buyer.  Previously if you wanted something, you could just walk in and ask and you could buy.  Its like social media has created this hype around owning luxury and if you want a bag you need to be ahead of the curve or pay a lot more to get it.
> As much as I love watching luxury youtubers, it just puts the idea into peoples mind that they need to be constantly buying.


I agree. I just purchased a vintage gold and lambskin single flap!


----------



## lulilu

I wish the 19 didn't have bi-colored strap.


----------



## Newbie2016

I cannot like the shaped bag coming in a future collection.


----------



## 880

desertchic said:


> REALLY not understanding the fascination with the new card holder with "jewel hook"...it's a carabiner! Is this really someone's idea of luxury?! I can't with Chanel on this one


This is so funny! I just took the charms off of a Dior card holder and jerry rigged a carabiner  maybe I should have looked for one at chanel

unpopular opinion: I don’t mind slight imperfections on an item so long as it’s structurally sound. That way it’s more of an individual piece and mine. Also, I kind of feel sorry for the bags that no one wants — I worry that they will end up in landfill somewhere — yes, a bit crazy given the spiraling prices, I know


----------



## Shirleepear

I prefer fabric lined bags. If I could choose I would choose a fabric interior for the same price. I wish they’re still making the coco handle with fabric interior. It’s more light weight and doesn’t scratch. I see no point of having leather inside.


----------



## hedgwin99

Shirleepear said:


> I prefer fabric lined bags. If I could choose I would choose a fabric interior for the same price. I wish they’re still making the coco handle with fabric interior. It’s more light weight and doesn’t scratch. I see no point of having leather inside.


I am with you on this 100%!


----------



## xo.babydoll

asya.khan said:


> Here's another unpopular opinion for sure... I just don't like the look of the black caviar leather! To me, it looks dull somehow almost like a dark grey... I prefer the lambskin.



I totally agree. If I could go back in time, I would have purchased my CF in lambskin instead! Not only does lambskin LOOK much more luxe, I feel like it ages better too.


----------



## fiantoduri

Iridescent bags are so ugly to me and I don't understand the hype. The gradient bags for 21K didn't even have a smooth gradient--they were so choppy that you could see the delineation between each color.


----------



## shazzy99

fiantoduri said:


> Iridescent bags are so ugly to me and I don't understand the hype. The gradient bags for 21K didn't even have a smooth gradient--they were so choppy that you could see the delineation between each color.


I don't like the iridescent bags either. I am a bit boring with my colour choices, but I just can't deal with all the colours on one bag.


----------



## luxsal

fiantoduri said:


> Iridescent bags are so ugly to me and I don't understand the hype. The gradient bags for 21K didn't even have a smooth gradient--they were so choppy that you could see the delineation between each color.





shazzy99 said:


> I don't like the iridescent bags either. I am a bit boring with my colour choices, but I just can't deal with all the colours on one bag.


And I thought I was the only one who thought this! I also cannot imagine incorporating any of the iridescent bags in my wardrobe and my lifestyle. I guess that is just me. I do wear bright colors but would like to accessories with neutral bags. Neutral bags are so versatile anyways..


----------



## heatherB

MBUIOGVA said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I would say I have returned say 50%...
> 
> What it’s causing me heartache is that four people have repeatedly gone through the same speech:
> (1). My record shows I am returning too often,
> (2). They doubt about the advice I am getting from my SA,
> (3).  They wonder if Chanel is suitable for me....
> 
> Point three makes me wonder if they will decide to stop selling to me...  It was hard for me to stomach today’s speech, the lady was loud enough for other people to turn around and see what was happening... I have been a loyal customer... I think I don’t deserve this treatment...


 
In addition to the time cost of selling a bag only to have to reprocess it later, and the fact that customers don’t want returned bags, keeping a bag for a short time makes it unavailable to a another customer who would keep it. I think a reasonable return rate would be no more than 10 percent…. But I never return really expensive items because I think carefully through my purchase ahead of time.


----------



## dbcelly

880 said:


> unpopular opinion: I don’t mind slight imperfections on an item so long as it’s structurally sound. That way it’s more of an individual piece and mine. Also, I kind of feel sorry for the bags that no one wants — I worry that they will end up in landfill somewhere — yes, a bit crazy given the spiraling prices, I know


*THIS*  I very much want this mindset and can 'accept' it if it's something not visible, but if it's a slight BUT visible imperfection, I struggle.

Good example:  "This imperfection makes it my unique piece, YAY!" - On my CF, there's a slight dent in the leather beside one of the grommets.  Only I know it's there and you can only tell if you've felt every part of the bag lol

Bad example: "Slight crooked/uneven flap... I can see the few mm difference" - Some ppl say it'll straighten out over time, maybe I overstuffed it to cause this (who knows), but my opinion is that this is still a structural issue.


----------



## ElisaAnna

I don’t love my CF as much as I thought I would. I have one with GHW in a medium size and it’s just too much gold and too shiny and too obvious I guess? Not only the look of it but it also makes me feel like an easy target for robbers.


----------



## asya.khan

ElisaAnna said:


> I don’t love my CF as much as I thought I would. I have one with GHW in a medium size and it’s just too much gold and too shiny and too obvious I guess? Not only the look of it but it also makes me feel like an easy target for robbers.


I feel that way about gold hardware in general; it's too flashy for my personality and the colors I usually wear... Would you ever sell your cf and get something in a different hardware? I love Chanel's light gold hardware and I am happy to see them releasing new items in silver and ruthenium hardware too!


----------



## ElisaAnna

asya.khan said:


> I feel that way about gold hardware in general; it's too flashy for my personality and the colors I usually wear... Would you ever sell your cf and get something in a different hardware? I love Chanel's light gold hardware and I am happy to see them releasing new items in silver and ruthenium hardware too!


I got it before the prices went sky high (paid under 2000€ for a preloved, mint condition suede CF…) and I don’t think I will ever spend the price that they go for now. So not selling it, and just use it for special occasions. Even wore it to my small (Covid)wedding!  And the material is quite delicate so It’s better to not use it as a everyday bag. Gonna get a WOC, which I think is a bit more understated than a CF.


----------



## matoo

salal04 said:


> And I thought I was the only one who thought this! I also cannot imagine incorporating any of the iridescent bags in my wardrobe and my lifestyle. I guess that is just me. I do wear bright colors but would like to accessories with neutral bags. Neutral bags are so versatile anyways..


I almost got the iridescent cch and was so tempted to get the mini rectangle in iridescent blue. I was even considering getting the past season 20B ivory iridescent prelove. These bags by itself do look very pretty but my practical side got the better of me in terms of maintenance of the bag in the long run so I didn't get any of the iridescent bags in the end. Phew!


----------



## mariatd

I don't understand the constant 'chanel's quality going down - time to stop buying?' questions/rants/monologues.  If you don't like the quality, don't buy it.  If you find a brand you like better with better quality, go ahead and buy that brand.  Why the constant slogging?  It makes people new to the brand utterly insecure and unable to enjoy the process.  90% of the pictures here asking if their bag is defective don't show anything - most are 'exactly as they should be'.  Stop robbing people of their enjoyment of their bags.  

I had a defective chanel bag - legitimately defective.  Chanel made it right.  I have my own OCD issues where certain things, like uneven flaps, bother me.  I don't buy that bag.  It does not make it a defective bag though.  If you are so paranoid that you need to go over every single stich with a magnifying glass, Chanel is probably not the brand for you.  And that is OK!  Move on and stop whining about nothing.  Find your bliss elsewhere.

There, it's unpopular, I know.


----------



## missie1

ashin121 said:


> I live in michigan and go to Chicago every other month with my chanel bags. I carry my chanel and designer bags freely without being cautious. I rarely see many chanel bags in michigan though.  However, I don't think the OP lives in michigan or Chicago. Although, I don't live in Detroit...I don't carry it there.


I live in Michigan as well in Suburb right outside of Detroit and I see tons of Chanel bags. I frequent the city and carry my Chanel’s all the time.


----------



## luxsal

matoo said:


> I almost got the iridescent cch and was so tempted to get the mini rectangle in iridescent blue. I was even considering getting the past season 20B ivory iridescent prelove. These bags by itself do look very pretty but my practical side got the better of me in terms of maintenance of the bag in the long run so I didn't get any of the iridescent bags in the end. Phew!


I agree! They are so pretty to look at on the Internet particularly the social media platforms like Instagram, tik Tok, FB etc. I am sure some people can incorporate it in their lifestyle but in my unpopular opinion, these bags are unpractical and only pretty to look at. The internet have made them super desirable like that Chanel water bottle. When influencers started posting the water bottle, that’s when people realized oh darn, I want one too now. For the first few days, the water bottle was in stock. As soon as it’s popularity picked up on Instagram and the purse forum, it went out of stock. 

 I do have a Valentino metallic gold bag and I do think gold can be neutral and goes well with neutral clothes but this bag has been sitting in my closet since I got it except wore it once to a wedding. I am so glad I got it on clearance.  I also want to add a silver metallic bag but don’t think I will get a Chanel one. I also think in terms of cost per wear. As these bags are so expensive, I want to make sure I wear them regularly and not just have them sit in my closet. 
Ok rant over


----------



## canto bight

The Chanel Trendy kind of looks like an old lady bag, despite the metal plate and the CC hardware.  Too bad I only came to this realization yesterday and not before I added three to my collection over the years.......


----------



## luxsal

missie1 said:


> I live in Michigan as well in Suburb right outside of Detroit and I see tons of Chanel bags. I frequent the city and carry my Chanel’s all the time.


Interesting! I saw a few Chanel bags at Somerset collection but just a boy bag, mini rectangle, and a WOC. Yet to see a classic flap.


----------



## missie1

lala_retro said:


> Chicago? Philly? Michigan?





salal04 said:


> Interesting! I saw a few Chanel bags at Somerset collection but just a boy bag, mini rectangle, and a WOC. Yet to see a classic flap.


I prefer classic flaps but I see more boy bags and classic flaps when I’m at events in city.  I’m about 20 minutes from Somerset so I go there whenever I’m looking for something.  Prefer Neimans Chanel boutique to the Saks one. SA are friendlier


----------



## crystal_wellness

salal04 said:


> And I thought I was the only one who thought this! I also cannot imagine incorporating any of the iridescent bags in my wardrobe and my lifestyle. I guess that is just me. I do wear bright colors but would like to accessories with neutral bags. Neutral bags are so versatile anyways..



As much as I liked iridescent a few years ago I’m getting extremely bored of Chanel churning out the same iridescent season after season just because they sell they are cute but The more I see them the less desirable they are


----------



## crystal_wellness

mariatd said:


> I don't understand the constant 'chanel's quality going down - time to stop buying?' questions/rants/monologues.  If you don't like the quality, don't buy it.  If you find a brand you like better with better quality, go ahead and buy that brand.  Why the constant slogging?  It makes people new to the brand utterly insecure and unable to enjoy the process.  90% of the pictures here asking if their bag is defective don't show anything - most are 'exactly as they should be'.  Stop robbing people of their enjoyment of their bags.
> 
> I had a defective chanel bag - legitimately defective.  Chanel made it right.  I have my own OCD issues where certain things, like uneven flaps, bother me.  I don't buy that bag.  It does not make it a defective bag though.  If you are so paranoid that you need to go over every single stich with a magnifying glass, Chanel is probably not the brand for you.  And that is OK!  Move on and stop whining about nothing.  Find your bliss elsewhere.
> 
> There, it's unpopular, I know.



I completely agree I’ve been buying Chanel for almost 20 years and understand if you’re spending a large amount of money you want a perfect piece but to be honest with you most pieces I’ve seen are perfect and they are not defective whatsoever I do think sometimes people get paranoid with every single little stitch or crooked flap but in my personal experience the quality is fine and we shouldn’t be looking for Issues when there are none


----------



## luxurylucy

I hate all the unboxings of iridescent bags. I don’t think I can wear them on a regular basis. They are just collectors items sitting on a bookshelf.


----------



## Harvard Girl

Most RTW look boring since Karl Lagerfeld left us.


----------



## gummsum

Probably 0% will feel the same way as me lol but I do not like the caramel/brown color Chanel bags. Looks crappy to me SORRY !!


----------



## matoo

gummsum said:


> Probably 0% will feel the same way as me lol but I do not like the caramel/brown color Chanel bags. Looks crappy to me SORRY !!


hee hee I dont either. I mean it's not ugly but I cannot understand the hype around that colour at all that is causing such premium pricing. I also don't like the 18s emerald green colour that people are paying premium for.


----------



## fiantoduri

gummsum said:


> Probably 0% will feel the same way as me lol but I do not like the caramel/brown color Chanel bags. Looks crappy to me SORRY !!


I don't like it either. It looks like poop or vomit to me. It's a very unappealing color imo.


----------



## Hakuhaku

Might get lots of disagreements but I don't think the 17b rose gold is that fantastic, or at least not a colour that's worth the current market price. But I'm also someone who don't like 18S emerald and the brown shades. Maybe my brain naturally filter out these "extra premium" colours so I wouldn't like them


----------



## gummsum

fiantoduri said:


> I don't like it either. It looks like poop or vomit to me. It's a very unappealing color imo.


Thats exactly what my BF said, it looks poopy to him


----------



## gummsum

matoo said:


> hee hee I dont either. I mean it's not ugly but I cannot understand the hype around that colour at all that is causing such premium pricing. I also don't like the 18s emerald green colour that people are paying premium for.


Right? No one should be paying above retail for anything in my opinion.


----------



## serybrazil

Urban Spirit backpacks are severely underrated! I loveee them lol


----------



## Olgita

mariatd said:


> I don't understand the constant 'chanel's quality going down - time to stop buying?' questions/rants/monologues.  If you don't like the quality, don't buy it.  If you find a brand you like better with better quality, go ahead and buy that brand.  Why the constant slogging?  It makes people new to the brand utterly insecure and unable to enjoy the process.  90% of the pictures here asking if their bag is defective don't show anything - most are 'exactly as they should be'.  Stop robbing people of their enjoyment of their bags.
> 
> I had a defective chanel bag - legitimately defective.  Chanel made it right.  I have my own OCD issues where certain things, like uneven flaps, bother me.  I don't buy that bag.  It does not make it a defective bag though.  If you are so paranoid that you need to go over every single stich with a magnifying glass, Chanel is probably not the brand for you.  And that is OK!  Move on and stop whining about nothing.  Find your bliss elsewhere.
> 
> There, it's unpopular, I know.



Totally agree


----------



## ashin121

mariatd said:


> I don't understand the constant 'chanel's quality going down - time to stop buying?' questions/rants/monologues.  If you don't like the quality, don't buy it.  If you find a brand you like better with better quality, go ahead and buy that brand.  Why the constant slogging?  It makes people new to the brand utterly insecure and unable to enjoy the process.  90% of the pictures here asking if their bag is defective don't show anything - most are 'exactly as they should be'.  Stop robbing people of their enjoyment of their bags.
> 
> I had a defective chanel bag - legitimately defective.  Chanel made it right.  I have my own OCD issues where certain things, like uneven flaps, bother me.  I don't buy that bag.  It does not make it a defective bag though.  If you are so paranoid that you need to go over every single stich with a magnifying glass, Chanel is probably not the brand for you.  And that is OK!  Move on and stop whining about nothing.  Find your bliss elsewhere.
> 
> There, it's unpopular, I know.





crystal_wellness said:


> I completely agree I’ve been buying Chanel for almost 20 years and understand if you’re spending a large amount of money you want a perfect piece but to be honest with you most pieces I’ve seen are perfect and they are not defective whatsoever I do think sometimes people get paranoid with every single little stitch or crooked flap but in my personal experience the quality is fine and we shouldn’t be looking for Issues when there are none


I completely agree. I've been buying chanel for 10 years now but on the purseforum for chanel much longer (while i was a student and couldn't afford it but loved reading about it ). 

I honestly don't think the quality has gone down. Most of the posts saying it's gone down are from people who are purchasing their first chanel bag. I have a collection now dating back to 2010 to more current pieces from 2021. I agree there was a dip in quality in 2013-2017 (e.g., the iridescent suede like caviar that color transfered and wore like nubuck , peeling caviar, flat dented caviar) but since then, the quality had been much better. I don't see any of those issues being consistent. I think the quality has improved. 
I agree with you. If you're complaining about the quality, move onto a different brand. However, even in the other forums, there's a quality thread of people complaining about declined quality there too.


----------



## cerulean blue

I always wanted Apple and Chanel to collab with an Apple Watch Chanel.


----------



## Fixxi

fiantoduri said:


> I don't like it either. It looks like poop or vomit to me. It's a very unappealing color imo.


Lol. I don't think this color on CFs but I find it gorgeous on the 19s though I'm not a big fan on the 19s.


----------



## mzbaglady1

I do not like the heart bags with that big flap on the front. It makes the bag look heavy and gaudy looking. Big plastic chains on previously made bags looks cheap or fake looking. I look forward to a good laugh when Chanel price increase the addition of a small pouch to the Deauville tote.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Chanel has too many seasons. People are barely even enjoying the recently scored bags before putting in OT researching and planning for 2-3 seasons out. Out of hand…


----------



## maplesyrupbacon

The Chanel 19 bag is the ugliest bag I have ever seen. Truly hideous bag to be paying so much for.


----------



## Knuncles2000

maplesyrupbacon said:


> The Chanel 19 bag is the ugliest bag I have ever seen.


I am trying so hard to like that bag. I truly wouldn't know what to wear with it


----------



## Fixxi

Knuncles2000 said:


> I am trying so hard to like that bag. I truly wouldn't know what to wear with it



I think maybe I'm the minority here, but I love the look of C19s in the caramel and light beige for a casual look with jeans. Buuut I don't think I'd ever pay that much for a slouchy purse to be casual. Strangely caramel/brown is the only color I don't like it for CFs. I haven't pull the trigger on the C19s because I have mixed feelings about the sides bulging out.


----------



## lilah1

As much as I love them, the classic flaps are not worth the current price tags at all


----------



## ka3na20

Fixxi said:


> I think maybe I'm the minority here, but I love the look of C19s in the caramel and light beige for a casual look with jeans. Buuut I don't think I'd ever pay that much for a slouchy purse to be casual. Strangely caramel/brown is the only color I don't like it for CFs. I haven't pull the trigger on the C19s because I have mixed feelings about the sides bulging out.



Me too. The 21K/21P brown is the only color that made me buy a C19. I wouldn't buy it in any other color, not even black. On the other hand, I prefer the C19's sides bulging out. I'm weird. haha


----------



## Trinklets

1. For a luxury brand and how much they charge and want for their bags, they have a horrible website
2. While we're at it they need to have better names for some of their products/descriptions. Stop calling everything a clutch with chain. Lol
3. I really hate how real life names of their products and names sometimes don't match up..at least to me. Or maybe it just goes back to point 1 and 2.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

maplesyrupbacon said:


> The Chanel 19 bag is the ugliest bag I have ever seen. Truly hideous bag to be paying so much for.


I think it’s an acquired taste. I have one in black and love it for casual days. I have so many structured bags that the C19 was a nice change from classic flaps and CCHs. It is my one and only C19 because I don’t see myself wanting to carry it forever and wouldn’t spend that much on another one. Would rather put that money towards a CF.


----------



## 880

mariatd said:


> I don't understand the constant 'chanel's quality going down - time to stop buying?' questions/rants/monologues.  If you don't like the quality, don't buy it.  If you find a brand you like better with better quality, go ahead and buy that brand.  Why the constant slogging?  It makes people new to the brand utterly insecure and unable to enjoy the process.  90% of the pictures here asking if their bag is defective don't show anything - most are 'exactly as they should be'.  Stop robbing people of their enjoyment of their bags.
> 
> I had a defective chanel bag - legitimately defective.  Chanel made it right.  I have my own OCD issues where certain things, like uneven flaps, bother me.  I don't buy that bag.  It does not make it a defective bag though.  If you are so paranoid that you need to go over every single stich with a magnifying glass, Chanel is probably not the brand for you.  And that is OK!  Move on and stop whining about nothing.  Find your bliss elsewhere.
> 
> There, it's unpopular, I know.


+1000. Love this post


----------



## curlypig4

Quality has not gone down
Most vintage bags look beaten up and not very good (but the ones that are well kept look beautiful)
Most people who hate the 19 haven’t seen and held one in person — they are soooo soft and plushy — or just haven’t seen one in a colour they like. I hated this bag until I saw it in the 21A grey 
CFs are everywhere, but I suspect most are fakes; idk what Chanel can do to make them more exclusive because of this
I hate the celebs they choose to be the face of Chanel (cough cough Kristen Stewart and Jennie Kim). They just don’t scream high fashion or luxury. It cheapens the brand for me.


----------



## 880

people seem to think the reason they cannot get bags is bc of resellers. I disagree. Chanel wants its best bags to be more exclusive and it prioritizes access to its VIP RTW customers. I don’t see a problem with that, even if it means I don’t get a shot at the most popular bags (I’m a smaller RTW customer and not a VIP).


----------



## luxurista

maplesyrupbacon said:


> The Chanel 19 bag is the ugliest bag I have ever seen. Truly hideous bag to be paying so much for.



I think the actual bag is pretty - but I honestly can’t stand the mixed metal hardware. I know it’s supposed to be edgy or whatever but it honestly just looks like the craftsman ran out of hardware and just threw whatever they could find together. I wish the hardware was one color and they would offer gold or silver hardware options. I also wish the shoulder strap was detachable and I wish it wasn’t as heavy…


----------



## crystal_wellness

Chanel customers not being able to decide what handbag they want so they purposely buy a few with the full intention of going home trying them all on and returning the ones that they don’t want. 
Chanel charging prices of £4000 plus for in my opinion non classic bags such as trendy coco handle or 19 I would only really spend that price range and above on the iconic flaps


----------



## starryidsurprise

I love my 17b rose gold mini haha, it’s what opened my eyes to the idea that Chanel was actually so much more interesting than the black/beige classic flaps I saw people carrying. I like novelty though so I love that it has pink and green hues as you move it around. But I dislike that it wrinkles easily and that iridescent bags in general seem to lose their sheen over time. Besides the 17b rose gold I’m not into all the iridescent bags that people fan over.



Hakuhaku said:


> Might get lots of disagreements but I don't think the 17b rose gold is that fantastic, or at least not a colour that's worth the current market price. But I'm also someone who don't like 18S emerald and the brown shades. Maybe my brain naturally filter out these "extra premium" colours so I wouldn't like them


----------



## TraceySH

Ok here goes. 

1) RTW has gotten lazy, unimaginative, all machine made and using polyester. A chiffon top with some ruching at the neckline (for 22s order) but not anything super special is $13,900. Yes, almost FOURTEEN THOUSAND dollars. Gone are the days of beautiful lesage, embroidery, embellishment etc by hand. Prices didn't decline tho 

2) Their poor SA are having such a hard time selling RTW b/c it's so limited, so they are in a position to sell things they don't even like    in order to, sometimes, just keep their jobs. Many barely earn a living wage, and are treated horribly by the company.

3) For now, there are no real perks to being a VIP. Maybe an exception here and there for the limits on leather goods, but has to be approved by a manager. For the million dollars plus I've spent at Chanel in the last 6 years, that has afforded me no real status or exceptions, but I love my SA's. VVIP I think has more perks (former Camellia)

4) All their RTW is made for short people. I am 5'9". They used to have parallel collections for the asian market and western market, where the latter had longer lengths. Now they just produce 1, the shorter one.

5) It's hard chasing a brand that doesn't care about my patronage, at all. I love my SA's, some of the designs, the brand is close to my heart & has been for awhile now, but I feel less and less connected over time. 

6) Using scarcity as their primary tactic for demand, although I am sure profitable, makes clients assign characteristics to goods that are not succinct, or rationalize purchases they would otherwise avoid if 100% choice and access were present. Ie, we buy things for the wrong reasons ..

7) I think being punitive as a company towards loyal clients OR loyal SA's who sell to loyal clients b/c they sold a wallet that was over quota is a bit much. It doesn't scream luxury to me. All the poor SA who lost their jobs last week, I truly feel for (there was not an automatic system in place to let them know someone was at quota so many were fired for unknowingly selling an item over quota to a customer). I am sure some were knowingly selling to resellers, but they are also trying to make a decent living off of very little pay. What do you do?

8) Raising prices, limiting purchases (for real, true, loyal customers) at some point will backfire. People will just become exhausted and move on. Resellers will still get their hands on anything they want, they always do. The rest of us are paying the price for that, dearly. AND, prices for those resales will skyrocket even more. Queue even more super fakes, fear-based purchases, scarcity, etc. 

9) I miss luxury. 

10) Lastly, wtf is this??


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

TraceySH said:


> 9) I miss luxury.
> 
> 10) Lastly, wtf is this??
> 
> View attachment 5227918



I miss luxury too!

And yes, WTF IS that?! That is hideous. Just because it’s Chanel doesn’t make it good!


----------



## maplesyrupbacon

curlypig4 said:


> Quality has not gone down
> Most vintage bags look beaten up and not very good (but the ones that are well kept look beautiful)
> Most people who hate the 19 haven’t seen and held one in person — they are soooo soft and plushy — or just haven’t seen one in a colour they like. I hated this bag until I saw it in the 21A grey
> CFs are everywhere, but I suspect most are fakes; idk what Chanel can do to make them more exclusive because of this
> I hate the celebs they choose to be the face of Chanel (cough cough Kristen Stewart and Jennie Kim). They just don’t scream high fashion or luxury. It cheapens the brand for me.



Saw and held the C19 bag in person at the boutique and see it all the time (live in NYC). Still think it’s ugly as hell lol. 
But to each their sartorial own.


----------



## sjunky13

STOP buying Chanel for investments! Buy what you love and what brings joy, stop shopping with a sale in your mind! 
People who made money selling Chanel bought when bags were 2k , not 8k! 
Invest your money if you are looking to make $$ LOL, sorry this one really bugs me. When did we start  buying luxury leather to think of future profit? If you are already thinking of selling it before you buy it, you do not love it.


----------



## Lemonmint

Unpopular opinion: Chanel RTW with huge CC logos look sad on people irl.


----------



## Diamandis

Lemonmint said:


> Unpopular opinion: Chanel RTW with huge CC logos look sad on people irl.



Think it looks just as sad on the runway


----------



## 336

sjunky13 said:


> STOP buying Chanel for investments! Buy what you love and what brings joy, stop shopping with a sale in your mind!
> People who made money selling Chanel bought when bags were 2k , not 8k!
> Invest your money if you are looking to make $$ LOL, sorry this one really bugs me. When did we start  buying luxury leather to think of future profit? If you are already thinking of selling it before you buy it, you do not love it.


And this whole “does this hold it’s value?” Nonsense. Just buy bags that you love.


----------



## Lovebargain1

336 said:


> And this whole “does this hold it’s value?” Nonsense. Just buy bags that you love.


Agree, will have lots of headaches when you try to sell it. Stocks is the real headaches free investment. But compare to the volatility of stock market , the cost of bag is nothing and at least bag can bring you joy. It is a small investment in yourself .


----------



## earthygirl

gummsum said:


> Right? No one should be paying above retail for anything in my opinion.


I wholeheartedly agree....though I’ve done it myself!


----------



## 880

It’s not just VV. KL also made ugly clothing; it’s just time passes and we forget 
+1000 stocks before bags


----------



## topglamchic

880 said:


> This is so funny! I just took the charms off of a Dior card holder and jerry rigged a carabiner  maybe I should have looked for one at chanel
> 
> unpopular opinion: I don’t mind slight imperfections on an item so long as it’s structurally sound. That way it’s more of an individual piece and mine. Also, I kind of feel sorry for the bags that no one wants — I worry that they will end up in landfill somewhere — yes, a bit crazy given the spiraling prices, I know



I feel the exact same way!!!  I don't mind slight imperfections just come home to a good and loving closet hahahahaha!!!  And I always want to peak in the back at the boutiques because I fear for the bags that no one wants.


----------



## topglamchic

serybrazil said:


> Urban Spirit backpacks are severely underrated! I loveee them lol


I love them too and I haven't been able to get my hands on one!!!


----------



## Roie55

fiantoduri said:


> I don't like it either. It looks like poop or vomit to me. It's a very unappealing color imo.


love the green, so much more interesting than the irredescent, I love blues, purples, greens. Want them all


----------



## Roie55

336 said:


> And this whole “does this hold it’s value?” Nonsense. Just buy bags that you love.


this 1000%, I see it in every designer subforum. My heart will always be with Chloe, I have so many that I still use. The colours of the leather are amazing and the thickness is the best one out there - sorry chanel but its true. Many more practical styles than this double flap BS and straps that are not long enough for my height.


----------



## 880

topglamchic said:


> because I fear for the bags that no one wants.


Thank goodness I’m not the only one!


----------



## kitten-mischief

I can’t for the life of me see the appeal of the Deauville. I just don’t get it. (Sorry!)


----------



## doraepeet

Increase in price, decrease in quality


----------



## mochibabu

I don’t like the chanel boy. Tried it in person, didn’t really suit my frame or personality.. thought I would love it more


----------



## 880

336 said:


> And this whole “does this hold it’s value?” Nonsense. Just buy bags that you love.


Buying should be a combination of wow, I love it plus cost per wear

I’m starting to find appealing bags I thought I didnt like:the 19; the boy.perhaps it’s due to exposure to the action pics of others on TPF lol


----------



## lvchanellvr

TraceySH said:


> Ok here goes.
> 
> 1) RTW has gotten lazy, unimaginative, all machine made and using polyester. A chiffon top with some ruching at the neckline (for 22s order) but not anything super special is $13,900. Yes, almost FOURTEEN THOUSAND dollars. Gone are the days of beautiful lesage, embroidery, embellishment etc by hand. Prices didn't decline tho
> 
> 2) Their poor SA are having such a hard time selling RTW b/c it's so limited, so they are in a position to sell things they don't even like    in order to, sometimes, just keep their jobs. Many barely earn a living wage, and are treated horribly by the company.
> 
> 3) For now, there are no real perks to being a VIP. Maybe an exception here and there for the limits on leather goods, but has to be approved by a manager. For the million dollars plus I've spent at Chanel in the last 6 years, that has afforded me no real status or exceptions, but I love my SA's. VVIP I think has more perks (former Camellia)
> 
> 4) All their RTW is made for short people. I am 5'9". They used to have parallel collections for the asian market and western market, where the latter had longer lengths. Now they just produce 1, the shorter one.
> 
> 5) It's hard chasing a brand that doesn't care about my patronage, at all. I love my SA's, some of the designs, the brand is close to my heart & has been for awhile now, but I feel less and less connected over time.
> 
> 6) Using scarcity as their primary tactic for demand, although I am sure profitable, makes clients assign characteristics to goods that are not succinct, or rationalize purchases they would otherwise avoid if 100% choice and access were present. Ie, we buy things for the wrong reasons ..
> 
> 7) I think being punitive as a company towards loyal clients OR loyal SA's who sell to loyal clients b/c they sold a wallet that was over quota is a bit much. It doesn't scream luxury to me. All the poor SA who lost their jobs last week, I truly feel for (there was not an automatic system in place to let them know someone was at quota so many were fired for unknowingly selling an item over quota to a customer). I am sure some were knowingly selling to resellers, but they are also trying to make a decent living off of very little pay. What do you do?
> 
> 8) Raising prices, limiting purchases (for real, true, loyal customers) at some point will backfire. People will just become exhausted and move on. Resellers will still get their hands on anything they want, they always do. The rest of us are paying the price for that, dearly. AND, prices for those resales will skyrocket even more. Queue even more super fakes, fear-based purchases, scarcity, etc.
> 
> 9) I miss luxury.
> 
> 10) Lastly, wtf is this??
> 
> View attachment 5227918


Everything you wrote and always so spot on! Yep, not sure what they were thinking about that outfit. Sometimes I feel Chanel is making fun of us with their items and their ever increasing prices.


----------



## TinyB

CFs are probably the most fussy flap bags imo. 

- Weird strap length: too short/too long as shoulder bags (double/single strap), can't be worn as a crossbody
- Double flaps: inconvenient to deal w both of the flaps, harder to store the strap without denting the flaps, harder to use chain shortener as that'll create dents the inner flap


----------



## veryamy

TinyB said:


> CFs are probably the most fussy flap bags imo.
> 
> - Weird strap length: too short/too long as shoulder bags (double/single strap), can't be worn as a crossbody
> - Double flaps: inconvenient to deal w both of the flaps, harder to store the strap without denting the flaps, harder to use chain shortener as that'll create dents the inner flap


I agree with this. Double flap is inconvenient and in addition, most of extra little pockets/compartments (mona lisa pocket, zip pocket, lipstick pocket, and whatever the slip pocket behind the main compartment is called) are downright useless.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

TinyB said:


> CFs are probably the most fussy flap bags imo.
> 
> - Weird strap length: too short/too long as shoulder bags (double/single strap), can't be worn as a crossbody
> - Double flaps: inconvenient to deal w both of the flaps, harder to store the strap without denting the flaps, harder to use chain shortener as that'll create dents the inner flap


I'm ok with strap length but also am not a fan of the double flap.  It gets in the way of me quickly accessing my items.


----------



## gigi2014

Beige Clair CF in SHW is stunning and underrated


----------



## Newbie2016

gigi2014 said:


> Beige Clair CF in SHW is stunning and underrated



I think silver hardware in general is underrated too...I know I am in the minority but have never been a huge fan of yellow or brushed gold (esp with cooler tone bags).


----------



## monkyjib

Newbie2016 said:


> I think silver hardware in general is underrated too...I know I am in the minority but have never been a huge fan of yellow or brushed gold (esp with cooler tone bags).


That’s my unpopular opinion, too. Light gold also doesn’t work for me…so silver, black, or ruthenium hardwares all the way!


----------



## Aprilmay

My unpopular opinion is I don’t think the 19 is a classic or will be. The quilting is sloppy looking.I don’t get it but to each their own


----------



## hermesgeek

It blows my mind how Chanel thinks they can trick us by lowering their production while massively increasing their prices. It also wasn’t a gradual price increase or gradual decrease of supply so we all know that it wasn’t because of a cost/material/production issue. It’s not like they altered the craftsmanship of their items either. Especially with the classic/iconic pieces which for the longest time they have produced and supplied their customers without difficulty and without massive price increases, so we know they can keep it that way if they wanted to. It’s not like they were ever cheap too. I mean now it seems they were a lot cheaper before but I’ve never heard or seen someone say “oh a Chanel bag is super cheap, you should get one.”

Chanel has and will always be a love of mine because it’s chic, glamorous, and I grew up with it. I will also not stop buying Chanel just because I feel some other brands may be worth my money better. But what they’re doing now is mind blowing and at least for me tacky. It’s as if they’re trying to be someone they’re not which baffles me because so much are saying “I’d rather spend my money on *other brands*..” It’s sad also in a way that they are somewhat losing the reputation they’ve built. If they kept doing their business like how they did for the longest time, consumers won’t lose the respect they’ve had for the fashion house.


----------



## fashionelite

Im so tired of people commenting “chanel quality went down and prices went up”. It didn’t go down. They have always had quality control issues. I’ve seen threads from 2008 complaining about the quality issues.

I’m seeing so many people post these comments on unboxing videos. It gets really annoying when you see this statement on multiple posts.


----------



## luckylove

fashionelite said:


> Im so tired of people commenting “chanel quality went down and prices went up”. It didn’t go down. They have always had quality control issues. I’ve seen threads from 2008 complaining about the quality issues.
> 
> I’m seeing so many people post these comments on unboxing videos. It gets really annoying when you see this statement on multiple posts.



As someone fortunate enough and old enough (gasp!) to have purchased bags prior to 2008 who stayed involved with the brand over the years, I have to say that quality control issues are far more common than they were in the early 2000's. Crooked, uneven flaps and peeling caviar are amongst the more common legitimate concerns noted by longtime customers and newer customers alike. More attention needs to be paid before approving those types of quality issues before such bags hit the shelves.


----------



## ashin121

luckylove said:


> As someone fortunate enough and old enough (gasp!) to have purchased bags prior to 2008 who stayed involved with the brand over the years, I have to say that quality control issues are far more common than they were in the early 2000's. Crooked, uneven flaps and peeling caviar are amongst the more common legitimate concerns noted by longtime customers and newer customers alike. More attention needs to be paid before approving those types of quality issues before such bags hit the shelves.


I completely agree. I've been shopping with the brand since 2010 but lurking on tpf before then because I loved the brand but was waiting to finish residency.  

I think overall, the quality has improved since back then. Its not a consistent quality issue like peeling caviar in 2017 or the suede like iridescent caviar in 2014-2016 etc. So I don't know why people keep saying it's gotten worse. I actually think the caviar is more gorgeous now.


----------



## Harvard Girl

I still don’t get it, a sneaker with big CC logo charges $1400 CAD?! the only shoes I can afford are flats. Chanel shoes are not comfy for my feet ( my feet are wide), however I keep buying them cuz they are so pretty !


----------



## luxsal

I will probably get a lot of hate from this but holiday set cosmetic bags CANNOT be a CHANEL handbag. I repeat, they cannot be 'converted' into a handbag. I am sorry but it looks tacky INMHO.


----------



## AEGIS

salal04 said:


> I will probably get a lot of hate from this but holiday set cosmetic bags CANNOT be a CHANEL handbag. I repeat, they cannot be 'converted' into a handbag. I am sorry but it looks tacky INMHO.




I did not understand the frenzy for this. It's cute for an adolescent.


----------



## sheeby

For context, RTW is also not immune to the price increases and actually the increases have been pretty steep as well. I started buying Chanel RTW in 2020. When I started buying RTW, the typical price of a jacket was around $5K and most cardigans & knits were between $2-3K. Fast forward a year, and most jackets are between $7-8K, and now the lesage and/or the more complex tweed jackets are around $10-12K. Sweaters typically are now closer to $5K. Those who have been buying RTW longer could provide even more background, but RTW has been increasing significantly over the last 12-15 months and it seems even the RTW long-term customers feel the price increase pain. The main difference is that the increases are introduced with the show releases, so it's less visible as the prices are just higher versus announced as an increase.

Some time ago, @TraceySH chronicled Chanel's goals for their VIPS, and the desire to have their top customers buying RTW and fine jewelry. Her post definitely foreshadowed where it seems like things have gone with Chanel, and the corporate sentiment for handbag only buyers (in my mind I think of it as the "rats" post). It sounds like Chanel has a vision for sometime that their ideal customer is someone who buys from other departments versus straight handbag collectors. It certainly is a goal for many businesses to have customers who buy across types of items as they are likely to spend more and become more sticky. To be transparent, her post did influence my thinking and I certainly made an intentional decision to get into Chanel RTW last year. It wasn't, however, a stretch for me, I've always enjoyed clothes shopping and appreciate these beautifully designed pieces. It's so much fun to wear when I do get out, I really love the pieces I've purchased...although it'll be nice for the pandemic to be over, and get cost per wear down!

Inventory has also been an issue for RTW. For those that are a size 34-36, you'll find it less of an issue or at least more likely to find items available in the boutique. I am not, and therefore inventory can be more of a challenge, it is not unlimited. The boutiques have budgets and make decisions based on what they believe their clientele will buy, and invest accordingly. When I started buying RTW, I consolidated most of Chanel shopping to a stand-alone boutique, however I've heard the department stores that have hybrid/leased arrangements are even more challenged with inventory.

Unpopular or not, truth be told, buying RTW shopping isn't without challenges, and certainly the price increases have driven sharp increases over the last year.


----------



## TraceySH

sheeby said:


> For context, RTW is also not immune to the price increases and actually the increases have been pretty steep as well. I started buying Chanel RTW in 2020. When I started buying RTW, the typical price of a jacket was around $5K and most cardigans & knits were between $2-3K. Fast forward a year, and most jackets are between $7-8K, and now the lesage and/or the more complex tweed jackets are around $10-12K. Sweaters typically are now closer to $5K. Those who have been buying RTW longer could provide even more background, but RTW has been increasing significantly over the last 12-15 months and it seems even the RTW long-term customers feel the price increase pain. The main difference is that the increases are introduced with the show releases, so it's less visible as the prices are just higher versus announced as an increase.
> 
> Some time ago, @TraceySH chronicled Chanel's goals for their VIPS, and the desire to have their top customers buying RTW and fine jewelry. Her post definitely foreshadowed where it seems like things have gone with Chanel, and the corporate sentiment for handbag only buyers (in my mind I think of it as the "rats" post). It sounds like Chanel has a vision for sometime that their ideal customer is someone who buys from other departments versus straight handbag collectors. It certainly is a goal for many businesses to have customers who buy across types of items as they are likely to spend more and become more sticky. To be transparent, her post did influence my thinking and I certainly made an intentional decision to get into Chanel RTW last year. It wasn't, however, a stretch for me, I've always enjoyed clothes shopping and appreciate these beautifully designed pieces. It's so much fun to wear when I do get out, I really love the pieces I've purchased...although it'll be nice for the pandemic to be over, and get cost per wear down!
> 
> Inventory has also been an issue for RTW. For those that are a size 34-36, you'll find it less of an issue or at least more likely to find items available in the boutique. I am not, and therefore inventory can be more of a challenge, it is not unlimited. The boutiques have budgets and make decisions based on what they believe their clientele will buy, and invest accordingly. When I started buying RTW, I consolidated most of Chanel shopping to a stand-alone boutique, however I've heard the department stores that have hybrid/leased arrangements are even more challenged with inventory.
> 
> Unpopular or not, truth be told, buying RTW shopping isn't without challenges, and certainly the price increases have driven sharp increases over the last year.


OMG the "rat" post. I am so sorry. It's true, of course, but it was still not a fun thing for me to post. And in reality, attaining VIC/ VVIC status is only achieved by some heavy consumption (and regular purchases) of RTW. I am usually a sweater gal (b/c of my casual lifestyle) - I've noticed the sweaters that were once 2200-2500 become about 3800-5000 just within a year. AND the quality is much more abysmal (as are the designs). On top of that, so many things are SHORT! 18-20" and I am tall. I read around here somewhere that very little RTW makes it from runway to boutique, and I am finding that to be true. The shows can still be magnificent, but that absolutely does NOT translate into boutique selection or even availability. It's almost like    what trickles into boutiques is some sort of diffusion line. I miss the WOW of Chanel. With RTW & with accessories. I have the items I love and am so glad I purchased, but I am finding it harder and harder to find pieces I love, that also seem "reasonable". Sometimes I find myself buying things I don't much care for b/c I ADORE my main SA & want him to reach his quota. The scarcity of the RTW is a real thing too. They fight like    cats over each piece when it comes in (if it wasn't pre-ordered for a client).


----------



## Bagaholic9

I highly dislike the Chanel 19. There you go, I said it. & I feel like the only person in the world who doesn’t care for it. Hate the mixed metals, hate the chain style, & especially hate the chain CC on the front.


----------



## Bagaholic9

lilah1 said:


> As much as I love them, the classic flaps are not worth the current price tags at all


I have a jumbo, and can say for a fact after owning it, I would not pay today’s price for it.


----------



## Bagaholic9

serybrazil said:


> Urban Spirit backpacks are severely underrated! I loveee them lol


Preach!!!! I have a large and am obsessed!


----------



## Bagaholic9

maplesyrupbacon said:


> The Chanel 19 bag is the ugliest bag I have ever seen. Truly hideous bag to be paying so much for.


Omg finally someone who feels the same way as me.


----------



## forumnewbie

Bagaholic9 said:


> I highly dislike the Chanel 19. There you go, I said it. & I feel like the only person in the world who doesn’t care for it. Hate the mixed metals, hate the chain style, & especially hate the chain CC on the front.


Me toooo..and I thought I was the only one who disliked the bag!


----------



## Harvard Girl

yes, RTW price has increased over years. Back in2016 , a tweed jacket costed around $6000 Canadian $.
 I did not buy cuz I prefer to save money and buy H kelly and B. In 2018, price ranged from 7k to 8k.  The next year price became 8k/9k .  Right now most jackets cost 9k or more!
There is no way for me to afford Rtw unless 1. Buy pre-loved ( omg, price increases too in secondary mkt) 3. Buy in France and get tax refund.






sheeby said:


> For context, RTW is also not immune to the price increases and actually the increases have been pretty steep as well. I started buying Chanel RTW in 2020. When I started buying RTW, the typical price of a jacket was around $5K and most cardigans & knits were between $2-3K. Fast forward a year, and most jackets are between $7-8K, and now the lesage and/or the more complex tweed jackets are around $10-12K. Sweaters typically are now closer to $5K. Those who have been buying RTW longer could provide even more background, but RTW has been increasing significantly over the last 12-15 months and it seems even the RTW long-term customers feel the price increase pain. The main difference is that the increases are introduced with the show releases, so it's less visible as the prices are just higher versus announced as an increase.
> 
> Some time ago, @TraceySH chronicled Chanel's goals for their VIPS, and the desire to have their top customers buying RTW and fine jewelry. Her post definitely foreshadowed where it seems like things have gone with Chanel, and the corporate sentiment for handbag only buyers (in my mind I think of it as the "rats" post). It sounds like Chanel has a vision for sometime that their ideal customer is someone who buys from other departments versus straight handbag collectors. It certainly is a goal for many businesses to have customers who buy across types of items as they are likely to spend more and become more sticky. To be transparent, her post did influence my thinking and I certainly made an intentional decision to get into Chanel RTW last year. It wasn't, however, a stretch for me, I've always enjoyed clothes shopping and appreciate these beautifully designed pieces. It's so much fun to wear when I do get out, I really love the pieces I've purchased...although it'll be nice for the pandemic to be over, and get cost per wear down!
> 
> Inventory has also been an issue for RTW. For those that are a size 34-36, you'll find it less of an issue or at least more likely to find items available in the boutique. I am not, and therefore inventory can be more of a challenge, it is not unlimited. The boutiques have budgets and make decisions based on what they believe their clientele will buy, and invest accordingly. When I started buying RTW, I consolidated most of Chanel shopping to a stand-alone boutique, however I've heard the department stores that have hybrid/leased arrangements are even more challenged with inventory.
> 
> Unpopular or not, truth be told, buying RTW shopping isn't without challenges, and certainly the price increases have driven sharp increases over the last year.


----------



## lill_canele

salal04 said:


> I will probably get a lot of hate from this but holiday set cosmetic bags CANNOT be a CHANEL handbag. I repeat, they cannot be 'converted' into a handbag. I am sorry but it looks tacky INMHO.



looolll, I do agree. Maybe the only exception would be giving the cosmetic bag for my friend’s 6 year old girl as a bag


----------



## sweetpea_2009

I can’t stand denim bags. Can’t for the life of me understand why Chanel would even use that material for any of their bags.


----------



## luxsal

atlsweetpea11 said:


> I can’t stand denim bags. Can’t for the life of me understand why Chanel would even use that material for any of their bags.


I am so glad I am not the only one who thinks this! I don’t understand their popularity. One touch from kids sticky/dirty hands will be enough to spoil them. And what if it snags on rings, clothing, jewelry, fingernails, etc? Same reason I am not into tweed or furry bags.  Another unpopular opinion!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

salal04 said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one who thinks this! I don’t understand their popularity. One touch from kids sticky/dirty hands will be enough to spoil them. And what if it snags on rings, clothing, jewelry, fingernails, etc? Same reason I am not into tweed or furry bags.  Another unpopular opinion!


I also can't stand the furry bags!!  I'm OK with tweed but would choose leather above all other materials any day.


----------



## jsmile

I hate when people say Chanel SA "offered" her/him a bag.  You are parting with a large amount of money to be "offered" a bag. You are buying a good by paying for it.  There's no offer like in real estate.


----------



## Lookelou

Bagaholic9 said:


> I highly dislike the Chanel 19. There you go, I said it. & I feel like the only person in the world who doesn’t care for it. Hate the mixed metals, hate the chain style, & especially hate the chain CC on the front.


Omg!!!  Nope- there are at least 2 of us in the world!  I think it is just too “trendy” for the crazy price…and to me the 19 just looks like they threw everything at it, including the kitchen sink! A mess!!


----------



## pumpkinfield

19's logo looks pretty prominent in photos. However, it doesn't look that obvious IRL.

Also, I don't like how Chanel treats the CC clasp for CF bags. The way that small piece of leather with the logo gets extruded downward is a little bit weird.


----------



## LilyLA

Ahhhh....I debated whether to write this because I didn't want to offend anyone, and hopefully I won't!   Here goes. A few unpopular thoughts:

The 1 bag/1 SLG per month and the new reserve requirements for REV is annoying for many Chanel buyers (those who reserve and buy multiple items per collection). However, I actually think this will hopefully make stock more readily available for those that come into the boutique, or new customers who may not have an SA who can reserve for them. And while it sucks that you can't buy everything you want, it's kind of nice that you can walk into the boutique and (theoretically) see some of the popular items in the store because its not all purchased pre-launch. It's really sad to see empty store shelves or only the ugly seasonal bags on the shelves.
The new limit might actually work in favor of limiting resellers. For the VIP/VVIPs that are given exceptions, I have to imagine that it will become increasingly obvious if those purchases are going to the secondary market. It sounds like the exception process will go through multiple approvals based on what TracySH (our resident trusty Chanel SME!) mentioned in another post, so those buying patterns are being reviewed periodically. Additionally, the price point for classic flaps is ridiculously high that I imagine those who would be willing to pay this new premium (over $10K USD) would be the few customers who normally buy more than 1 bag per collection. So maybe that means the customer base for the resellers will shrink?
I don't mind the centralized reservation system, though I can see why we would be concerned that it reduces chances of getting an in-demand bag. I think SAs being able to see what you reserve across all stores will help minimize -and hopefully eliminate- the number of personal shoppers and resellers that try to clog the reserve list. It's a bit dicey if you work with multiple SAs and now need to make sure you only work with one SA per season, but I can see how this would encourage customers to stick with a main SA. It'll also help each SA build a more accurate view of who their core customers are and help forecast their future pipeline of sales in upcoming seasons.
[Really unpopular opinion alert] - I find it annoying that personal shoppers/resellers try to source bags from one country to another. I think this happens not just in the North America but in all regions -in Europe, Asia. Exporting out local inventory does not do any good for local customers in any country. I know it's not a popular thought and many think they are doing a service for their clients (i.e. creating equality in access to Chanel products globally)....but the store buy lists are based off local, regional, country-specific market demand. While I understand that not every country will get the same items in the same size and in the same quantity, its annoying when personal shoppers buy out the local inventory so the local customers can't get it and ship it out of the country. Especially for countries where the currency conversion works out in their client's favor, thereby creating more international demand for the reseller market. And causing resellers to buy out more stock in their local markets. I think its great when tourists come and purchase in-person, but to have a personal shopper clog the reserves and sell the bags internationally? It's frustrating. It's not like there isn't local demand....and if there IS an excess in inventory because demand in one country is low (or inventory is too low but demand is high), the buys will be corrected going forward right?
It would be nice if more people take the "if its meant to be, it will be" approach. Meaning, if you aren't able to buy the item at retail from the store (after exhausting every available means you can to engage with the stores), just let it go. I see many of us (myself included during the 21P period) going crazy trying to buy the popular bags or SLGs because social media blows them up. Heck - I even reached out to another member here to see if I could purchase in Turkey remotely (how insane was I right??) But if we all accepted that we can't get everything, then the reseller market might not be so predatory.
I don't understand the crazy lust for the holiday kits. We might save a couple of dollars by buying the kit versus buying the items separately, but I'm not understanding why we are all going crazy over the cosmetic pouch? I see sellers selling the pouch with an attached chain on ebay for $300 and I don't get why people want to convert the pouch to a bag. It doesn't scream "Chanel handbag", it screams "I am wearing a free gift with purchase but hope people believe it's a 'real' chanel bag".

Okay - that's all. These are just my thoughts - not meant to offend anyone!


----------



## M1182

Bagaholic9 said:


> I highly dislike the Chanel 19. There you go, I said it. & I feel like the only person in the world who doesn’t care for it. Hate the mixed metals, hate the chain style, & especially hate the chain CC on the front.


 I agree, I tried to get into it but I cant lol.


----------



## tpm1224

I may get a ton of hate for this. But I can’t love the beige Claire. I really tried, but this shade just doesn’t work for me. And I can’t buy into the “every Chanel collection should include a beige Claire.”  It’s too much money to have this bag, just to have.


----------



## tpm1224

And this one took a while to come to peace with, but you can’t have too many black Chanel bags . I fought this one for a while falling for fomo and all the unicorn bags, but at the end of the day, black bags work for me ‍♀️


----------



## anitsirk

I don’t like how Chanel has been predominantly using light gold hardware with seasonal colors the past 3 years. A lot of people on here seem to like it since it’s a good compromise between gold and silver, but I miss when bags had either regular gold or regular silver hardware each season. I think the light gold goes well with neutrals but I don’t like it with most colors. They don’t do shw as often as they used to, especially with caviar bags. Sometimes I really like the color of a bag but it comes with lghw which is a dealbreaker for me. I wanted a colorful woc and loved the shw in 21k but I haven’t been able to find it in any boutiques. Now I don’t know when they’ll bring back shw, 22C doesn’t have it and photos from the 22P thread also suggest there will be no shw . At this rate, by the time they bring it back we’ll probably have 3 more price increases


----------



## mzbaglady1

Awwww come on Chanel. Just tacky to charge for the cosmetic case that is part of Christmas holiday gift set of body creams, lip balms, eyeliners etc. Small cosmetic case 2.00. Large cases 5.00. U.S. dollars. Tacky, tacky, tacky.


----------



## electricbluerita

Pearl Crush Mini... I see why it's cute but I don't like it, it's sort of a vintage wannabe. I get that it's still from Chanel but it lacks a certain integrity in my opinion. But I guess Chanel has to start or has always been starting a new wave of what's to become coveted vintage. I don't know if these will become coveted though. Also seems like feeding into that vintage/Y2K revival we have been going through these past few years. It's too trendy for me. I know it has beautiful classic aspects, but the (potential) intention behind it doesn't really make me want to like it.


----------



## crystal_wellness

anitsirk said:


> I don’t like how Chanel has been predominantly using light gold hardware with seasonal colors the past 3 years. A lot of people on here seem to like it since it’s a good compromise between gold and silver, but I miss when bags had either regular gold or regular silver hardware each season. I think the light gold goes well with neutrals but I don’t like it with most colors. They don’t do shw as often as they used to, especially with caviar bags. Sometimes I really like the color of a bag but it comes with lghw which is a dealbreaker for me. I wanted a colorful woc and loved the shw in 21k but I haven’t been able to find it in any boutiques. Now I don’t know when they’ll bring back shw, 22C doesn’t have it and photos from the 22P thread also suggest there will be no shw . At this rate, by the time they bring it back we’ll probably have 3 more price increases


Thank you someone finally said it.
Im not a big fan of the light gold hardware I prefer the gold dark yellow hardware because I’m not a fan of the silver and sometimes the light gold hardware just looks too  silver for me


----------



## lvchanellvr

tpm1224 said:


> I may get a ton of hate for this. But I can’t love the beige Claire. I really tried, but this shade just doesn’t work for me. And I can’t buy into the “every Chanel collection should include a beige Claire.”  It’s too much money to have this bag, just to have.


Actually no, you will not get a lot of hate from this as the beige claire bag is not an easy color to match to your wardrobe. The color leans too yellow and it doesn't work for some people. Early on in my Chanel journey, I went through 6 CFs and they all came with those dreaded 'black dots' sprinkled on the bag (maybe 1 or 2 dots, Lol) before I gave up. It wasn't meant to be and why push myself to buy a bag that is giving me so much stress in the first place? It isn't a must have in one's collection.


----------



## Fixxi

lvchanellvr said:


> Actually no, you will not get a lot of hate from this as the beige claire bag is not an easy color to match to your wardrobe. The color leans too yellow and it doesn't work for some people. Early on in my Chanel journey, I went through 6 CFs and they all came with those dreaded 'black dots' sprinkled on the bag (maybe 1 or 2 dots, Lol) before I gave up. It wasn't meant to be and why push myself to buy a bag that is giving me so much stress in the first place? It isn't a must have in one's collection.



Haha I honestly LOVE the look of beige with GHW CF, but for some reason I don't love the woc in that color combination AT ALL.


----------



## axlm

I find reviews on youtube of the classic flap/price increases boring and repetitive. Especially when they state at the end (sitting surrounded by multiple bags in different sizes and colours) that they would not pay today's prices. Well of course you wouldn't if you already have 5 of them, but not all of us could afford Chanel back in 2010


----------



## GenZGal

Hello everyone,

I am new here.  I am glad I found this thread.   I dislike how Chanel has been gradually becoming unpleasant to customers.  I refer to how management can decide who can buy, and who can’t, arguing there are limits for purchases based on set quotas.... in the end if they decide so, some people can do as they wish and no rules apply to this group.  Also the unbearable snobbish vibe there is at the stores.   Their overall attitude of we can do unto you as we want because we can, and we don’t care what you think.  If you don’t like it we are happy to see you leave....more and more one can read on the internet and see on YouTube, a myriad of testimonials of people who have been mistreated.   This is unacceptable in my view.  I find this behavior on behalf of Chanel to be haughty....and we all know that when haughtiness comes, the demise follows.  This is sad....


----------



## mochibabu

GenZGal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new here.  I am glad I found this thread.   I dislike how Chanel has been gradually becoming unpleasant to customers.  I refer to how management can decide who can buy, and who can’t, arguing there are limits for purchases based on set quotas.... in the end if they decide so, some people can do as they wish and no rules apply to this group.  Also the unbearable snobbish vibe there is at the stores.   Their overall attitude of we can do unto you as we want because we can, and we don’t care what you think.  If you don’t like it we are happy to see you leave....more and more one can read on the internet and see on YouTube, a myriad of testimonials of people who have been mistreated.   This is unacceptable in my view.  I find this behavior on behalf of Chanel to be haughty....and we all know that when haughtiness comes, the demise follows.  This is sad....



Yes, I do agree with this. They have beautiful products but who the product goes to, is definitely decided. I love the brand but the experience in the stores are not my favourite.


----------



## Godzila

I don’t understand the hype of “My Perfect” mini flap and why ppl are  willing to pay such a crazy premium price to own it. Is it due to the thirst of getting a mini bag in caviar ? The crease on the quilts near the Cc turn lock is UNACCEPTABLE to me. Even the photo on Chanel website shows the creases. It should be “perfectly” made to be named as “ My Perfect” mini flap. I would like to add it to my collection if Chanel can solve this issue. The version of this bag in lambskin looks better and doesn’t have creases. Just my 2cents and no offence.


----------



## TraceySH

Not sure where else to write this. I've suspected before, but now confirmed. CHANEL IS SELLING OUR EMAIL LISTS. Wtf that is SO tacky.


----------



## hippo@alice

Godzila said:


> I don’t understand the hype of “My Perfect” mini flap and why ppl are  willing to pay such a crazy premium price to own it. Is it due to the thirst of getting a mini bag in caviar ? The crease on the quilts near the Cc turn lock is UNACCEPTABLE to me. Even the photo on Chanel website shows the creases. It should be “perfectly” made to be named as “ My Perfect” mini flap. I would like to add it to my collection if Chanel can solve this issue. The version of this bag in lambskin looks better and doesn’t have creases. Just my 2cents and no offence.
> View attachment 5259004


I couldn’t agree more. Another concern is the creases might get worse over time.


----------



## mochibabu

hippo@alice said:


> I couldn’t agree more. Another concern is the creases might get worse over time.



There's no way that I would pay for a bag that creases before I even buy it... will definitely get worse


----------



## hippo@alice

pamelastanlee said:


> There's no way that I would pay for a bag that creases before I even buy it... will definitely get worse





Godzila said:


> I don’t understand the hype of “My Perfect” mini flap and why ppl are  willing to pay such a crazy premium price to own it. Is it due to the thirst of getting a mini bag in caviar ? The crease on the quilts near the Cc turn lock is UNACCEPTABLE to me. Even the photo on Chanel website shows the creases. It should be “perfectly” made to be named as “ My Perfect” mini flap. I would like to add it to my collection if Chanel can solve this issue. The version of this bag in lambskin looks better and doesn’t have creases. Just my 2cents and no offence.
> View attachment 5259004


Omg even the lamskin version also have crease at the same area. Just saw it on a reseller’s IG photos.


----------



## Lookelou

pamelastanlee said:


> There's no way that I would pay for a bag that creases before I even buy it... will definitely get worse


I too am amazed- I like the bag, but even in photos, every single image has this problem.  And I think it is a problem- it is distracting IMO.


----------



## platanoparty

TraceySH said:


> Not sure where else to write this. I've suspected before, but now confirmed. CHANEL IS SELLING OUR EMAIL LISTS. Wtf that is SO tacky.



how do you know? i wasn’t aware 

my unpopular opinion is the Daeuville is an over priced tote bag


----------



## missie1

tpm1224 said:


> I may get a ton of hate for this. But I can’t love the beige Claire. I really tried, but this shade just doesn’t work for me. And I can’t buy into the “every Chanel collection should include a beige Claire.”  It’s too much money to have this bag, just to have.


I’ve been saying this for years….reminds me of manila folder


----------



## sweetpea_2009

tpm1224 said:


> I may get a ton of hate for this. But I can’t love the beige Claire. I really tried, but this shade just doesn’t work for me. And I can’t buy into the “every Chanel collection should include a beige Claire.”  It’s too much money to have this bag, just to have.


Very much agree with this. My SA texted me today and said they had one with SHW and asked if I wanted it.  Aside from already being at purchase limit for the year, I told her thanks but no thanks.  Beige Claire is way too yellow for me and I simply can't work it into my wardrobe.


----------



## sparklywacky

platanoparty said:


> my unpopular opinion is the Daeuville is an over priced tote bag


I agree with you especially if it’s made of terry cloth.


----------



## missie1

Ok I’m ducking already because of the backlash I know is coming.   I don’t really understand the whole uproar about ps/resellers of Chanel bags and the let’s take them down mentality.   If a bag you want isn't available get something else or wait for the next collection. Either your willing to pay markup or your not but to waste time trying to get someone banned for selling a bag that they legitimately purchased is crazy to me.  Also the time you put in tracking resellers and reporting you could track down the bags you want.


----------



## anitsirk

missie1 said:


> Ok I’m ducking already because of the backlash I know is coming.   I don’t really understand the whole uproar about ps/resellers of Chanel bags and the let’s take them down mentality.   If a bag you want isn't available get something else or wait for the next collection. Either your willing to pay markup or your not but to waste time trying to get someone banned for selling a bag that they legitimately purchased is crazy to me.  Also the time you put in tracking resellers and reporting you could track down the bags you want.



Yep sorry I’m going to have to disagree 

I have no problem with personal shoppers buying bags for their specific clients, but I absolutely hate the resellers who buy up all the stock just to list it on IG and other platforms for potential clients. I’m glad that Chanel is trying to tackle this because it completely ruins the luxury experience (in my opinion). I don’t want my only options for buying Chanel to be either frantically calling up and searching multiple boutiques for the item I want, or buying from resellers at a huge premium without even having the chance to step into a store and try on the item in real life before purchasing. I agree though that trying to personally track down and report resellers is a waste of time— Chanel should be monitoring this themselves.


----------



## missie1

anitsirk said:


> Yep sorry I’m going to have to disagree
> 
> I have no problem with personal shoppers buying bags for their specific clients, but I absolutely hate the resellers who buy up all the stock just to list it on IG and other platforms for potential clients. I’m glad that Chanel is trying to tackle this because it completely ruins the luxury experience (in my opinion). I don’t want my only options for buying Chanel to be either frantically calling up and searching multiple boutiques for the item I want, or buying from resellers at a huge premium without even having the chance to step into a store and try on the item in real life before purchasing. I agree though that trying to personally track down and report resellers is a waste of time— Chanel should be monitoring this themselves.


I totally get where your coming from regarding the boutique experience and trying a bag to determine if you love it.  I think it’s Social Media has just amplified this reseller culture.  I can’t be bothered to run to the boutique as soon as something drops either.  I will call PS at Nordstrom or Saks to try to get me something I see if I really love it.  Prime example   I saw the rainbow sequin bag online few weeks ago and feel in love.  I said it’s probably gone and didn’t bother calling or even inquiring as I saw reseller asking almost 10k for it.  Low and behold I’m in Saks with my sissy and she like let’s go in Chanel.  I’m like ok but really had no interest.  What do I spy in the window?   The rainbow sequin bag.  I’m like get me that bag immediately lol. So   Sometimes if it’s in the cards the Purse Gods deliver.


----------



## TraceySH

platanoparty said:


> how do you know? i wasn’t aware
> 
> my unpopular opinion is the Daeuville is an over priced tote bag


Let's just say I tested it....


----------



## zaraha

TraceySH said:


> Let's just say I tested it....


I think lot of major companies sell email and private info, I used to get these letters from Tiffany saying if I don’t respond by xxx date they are sharing my info to 3rd party. Google, FB, IG all grab your footprint and selling our info under the radar.


----------



## TraceySH

zaraha said:


> I think lot of major companies sell email and private info, I used to get these letters from Tiffany saying if I don’t respond by xxx date they are sharing my info to 3rd party. Google, FB, IG all grab your footprint and selling our info under the radar.


They sure do. But let's just say I filled out a profile form IN STORE & used an email address I literally created for my mother (yes, she DOES buy chanel and did make a purchase but I helped her through the whole thing - she is elderly etc) and the SAME DAY I got 2 emails from this company to both emails Chanel has on file for me....and then to literally the ONE email that was created for her profile & never used for anything else...


----------



## axlm

Don't know if this is a popular or unpopular opinion, but I seriously wonder if gen Z might 'cancel' Chanel after that advent calendar fiasco


----------



## TraceySH

axlm said:


> Don't know if this is a popular or unpopular opinion, but I seriously wonder if gen Z might 'cancel' Chanel after that advent calendar fiasco


I posted all this on another thread, but my gosh Chanel was really dumb here IMO. This story is all over major news networks which is NOT a great thing for them (CNN, FOX, BBC, etc)


----------



## Fixxi

axlm said:


> Don't know if this is a popular or unpopular opinion, but I seriously wonder if gen Z might 'cancel' Chanel after that advent calendar fiasco



Considering how big Chanel demand is in the growing Asian/merging market is, I don't think a fiasco with a very young Tik Tok "influencer" would have significant impact. Yes, influencers bring in a lot of money, but I don't necessarily think her audience is a huge part of Chanel's target audience, considering the price point (especially factoring age - i.e., there may be younger wealthy customers, but majority of Chanel customers I assume are not the ones who would be "influenced" by such videos). And by the time these new generations are at a point where they would be buying a Chanel, that video would be long forgotten. Chanel ranked 52 on Forbes' valuable brand this year (also named are Gucci, LV, Hermes), I don't see them getting canceled any time soon.

I do agree with @TraceySH the way Chanel handled it was... strategically questionable at best.


----------



## sjofaye

Fixxi said:


> Considering how big Chanel demand is in the growing Asian/merging market is, I don't think a fiasco with a very young Tik Tok "influencer" would have significant impact. Yes, influencers bring in a lot of money, but I don't necessarily think her audience is a huge part of Chanel's target audience, considering the price point (especially factoring age - i.e., there may be younger wealthy customers, but majority of Chanel customers I assume are not the ones who would be "influenced" by such videos). And by the time these new generations are at a point where they would be buying a Chanel, that video would be long forgotten. Chanel ranked 52 on Forbes' valuable brand this year (also named are Gucci, LV, Hermes), I don't see them getting canceled any time soon.
> 
> I do agree with @TraceySH the way Chanel handled it was... strategically questionable at best.



Agreed. I don't think Chanel is trying to cater to people who care about getting their moneys worth when it comes to items like the advent calendar. It seems to be more for those who are collectors or those who just have money to spend without a care. I personally know a few people who bought the advent calendar and don't care that it is not worth the price. I doubt Chanel will be cancelled for this lol.

Chanel did a terrible job for this advent calendar though. Most of the items are questionable.


----------



## axlm

Fixxi said:


> Considering how big Chanel demand is in the growing Asian/merging market is, I don't think a fiasco with a very young Tik Tok "influencer" would have significant impact. Yes, influencers bring in a lot of money, but I don't necessarily think her audience is a huge part of Chanel's target audience, considering the price point (especially factoring age - i.e., there may be younger wealthy customers, but majority of Chanel customers I assume are not the ones who would be "influenced" by such videos). And by the time these new generations are at a point where they would be buying a Chanel, that video would be long forgotten. Chanel ranked 52 on Forbes' valuable brand this year (also named are Gucci, LV, Hermes), I don't see them getting canceled any time soon.
> 
> I do agree with @TraceySH the way Chanel handled it was... strategically questionable at best.



My opinion was humorous  (I don't seriously think Chanel will be cancelled over this) more just commenting on how quickly gen z/tik tok/social media can all pile on and create a PR disaster for a brand


----------



## Fixxi

axlm said:


> My opinion was humorous  (I don't seriously think Chanel will be cancelled over this) more just commenting on how quickly gen z/tik tok/social media can all pile on and create a PR disaster for a brand



Sorry - I didn't mean for my comment to sound like I was coming in hot! Haha. I am not on Tik Tok. I'm a millennial but annoyed with these videos shaming people for buying something lavish (not that I buy a lot, but sheesh let me live my life LOL).

So maybe my unpopular opinion is that I'm annoyed with these shaming videos? Lol. If you don't like something, don't spend money on it and MOVE ON.


----------



## axlm

Fixxi said:


> Sorry - I didn't mean for my comment to sound like I was coming in hot! Haha. I am not on Tik Tok. I'm a millennial but annoyed with these videos shaming people for buying something lavish (not that I buy a lot, but sheesh let me live my life LOL).
> 
> So maybe my unpopular opinion is that I'm annoyed with these shaming videos? Lol. If you don't like something, don't spend money on it and MOVE ON.



hehe same I'm a millennial, and not on tiktok either. I just find it interesting/funny watching gen z from afar lol and how they use social media. I agree the video was silly, in particular because you can see what the calendar contains before you buy it. Such a shame the contents weren't better though, because the packaging was so beautiful


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

I honestly felt Chanel was trolling us with that advent calendar. lol


----------



## TraceySH

monet_notthepainter said:


> I honestly felt Chanel was trolling us with that advent calendar. lol


They’re getting trolled pretty good in the comments …








						@chanelofficial on Instagram: "A shoe that fits. The CHANEL two-tone pumps made by the shoemaker Massaro come to life in a game of hide-and-seek with model Rianne Van Rompaey.  The film of the CHANEL 2021/22 Métiers d’art show will be revealed on Tue
					

@chanelofficial shared a post on Instagram: "A shoe that fits. The CHANEL two-tone pumps made by the shoemaker Massaro come to life in a game of hide-and-seek with model Rianne Van Rompaey.  The film of the CHANEL 2021/22 Métiers d’art show will be revealed on Tuesday, December 7th from 5pm...




					www.instagram.com


----------



## teapotm

Aprilmay said:


> My unpopular opinion is I don’t think the 19 is a classic or will be. The quilting is sloppy looking.I don’t get it but to each their own


I also don’t get it….I’m sorry but C19 is not very attractive in my opinion


----------



## teapotm

Bagaholic9 said:


> Omg finally someone who feels the same way as me.


Yea I didn’t want to say….


----------



## lulilu

GenZGal said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new here.  I am glad I found this thread.   I dislike how Chanel has been gradually becoming unpleasant to customers.  I refer to how management can decide who can buy, and who can’t, arguing there are limits for purchases based on set quotas.... in the end if they decide so, some people can do as they wish and no rules apply to this group.  Also the unbearable snobbish vibe there is at the stores.   Their overall attitude of we can do unto you as we want because we can, and we don’t care what you think.  If you don’t like it we are happy to see you leave....more and more one can read on the internet and see on YouTube, a myriad of testimonials of people who have been mistreated.   This is unacceptable in my view.  I find this behavior on behalf of Chanel to be haughty....and we all know that when haughtiness comes, the demise follows.  This is sad....


I find that the Chanel SAs in dept stores are much nicer than the boutique SAs.  At least in my experience.  I found the London and SG SAs to be quite rude, but my Saks and NM SAs are quite nice.


----------



## Pursecake

lulilu said:


> I find that the Chanel SAs in dept stores are much nicer than the boutique SAs.  At least in my experience.  I found the London and SG SAs to be quite rude, but my Saks and NM SAs are quite nice.



It's equally rude here in Toronto 
I think we're also constrained with supply as most of the resellers i follow literally have high demand bags unused with stickers on them selling at a premium price  
Maybe i'm also not VIP enough but provinces don't help each other out.  If there's stock in another province the SAs will tell you to fly there to get it they will not ship.


----------



## crazycris

axlm said:


> I agree the video was silly, in particular because you can see what the calendar contains before you buy it. Such a shame the contents weren't better though, because the packaging was so beautiful



The whole point of advent calendars is that you open one door per day throughout the month, it stands to reason that most people would not look at the contents. Most people buying advent calendars don't want spoilers, the surprise is part of it. I usually ask my husband to vet the contents for me. 

At the end of the day chanel packaged up complete junk from some store's back room and sold it for like $800 but ya'll are blaming the customers lol. I think people should raise their standards a bit when it comes to luxury brands and hold them accountable but that's just me...


----------



## axlm

crazycris said:


> The whole point of advent calendars is that you open one door per day throughout the month, it stands to reason that most people would not look at the contents. Most people buying advent calendars don't want spoilers, the surprise is part of it. I usually ask my husband to vet the contents for me.
> 
> At the end of the day chanel packaged up complete junk from some store's back room and sold it for like $800 but ya'll are blaming the customers lol. I think people should raise their standards a bit when it comes to luxury brands and hold them accountable but that's just me...



I understand the concept of an advent calendar & I agree, it was complete junk. However, there is no way I would be dropping $800 on a calendar with no idea of the contents, or at least having someone vet them for me. Chanel are certainly being held to account on IG now, but they don't care.


----------



## starrysky7

I do think Chanel care. While classic flaps sell itself, the beauty market is a lot more competitive and the whole thing is quite embarrassing for such a company. Their beauty line has been boring and repetitive for years now and this isn't going to help...


----------



## axlm

starrysky7 said:


> I do think Chanel care. While classic flaps sell itself, the beauty market is a lot more competitive and the whole thing is quite embarrassing for such a company. Their beauty line has been boring and repetitive for years now and this isn't going to help...



true, let's hope they produce better contents next year


----------



## Christofle

axlm said:


> I understand the concept of an advent calendar & I agree, it was complete junk. However, there is no way I would be dropping $800 on a calendar with no idea of the contents, or at least having someone vet them for me. Chanel are certainly being held to account on IG now, but they don't care.


They have a photo on the site showing all the content, it wasn't a surprise at all.


----------



## axlm

Christofle said:


> They have a photo on the site showing all the content, it wasn't a surprise at all.



I know, and I personally would have checked before purchasing or got someone else to check


----------



## shazzy99

I'm not sure why it's such a big deal now when the reviews on this have been out for over a month or more, and reviews and unboxings all over youtube


----------



## starrysky7

shazzy99 said:


> I'm not sure why it's such a big deal now when the reviews on this have been out for over a month or more, and reviews and unboxings all over youtube



the power of tiktok and gen z, these clips get insane amounts of views, YouTubers can only dream of those numbers


----------



## cerulean blue

They'll move on from the advent calendar, everyone will forget about it, and they'll pull another stunt again; it's not the first time Chanel's been embroiled in a controversy.

Bad publicity is still publicity, especially in the context of Gen Z


----------



## whitedollx

I doubt Chanel cares. How they can raise prices atrociously (record breaking at that) in the middle of a pandemic speaks volumes about the company and its vision.
People are dying and they do such a huge price increase. Wow. No amount of CSR and publicity stunts on saving the world will ever erase this.


----------



## sparklywacky

The whole advent calendar fiasco is embarrassing for Chanel for sure, but then again most of the people making fun of it are not the brand loyalists and are just mere spectators. At the end of the day, Chanel will still have its brand loyalists who will spend $$$$$$ on their RTWs, bags, etc. I mean, most of us are still buying their handbags after all the crazy price increases right? I don’t think Chanel really cares about these gen Z TikTokers or random Diet Prada commenters because they are not the target market. And bad publicity is still publicity - they’ve been on the headlines this past week for all the wrong reasons but at least they’re being talked about? Lol. Give it a week or two and we will all forget about this fiasco.

That said, it’s really gross of Chanel to think that they can get away from recycling their old gift stocks for their advent calendar so I’m glad they were called out publicly on their bs. I hope they learned their lesson.


----------



## canto bight

I think it would be an oversight for Chanel not to care about Gen Z consumers.  They might not have the spending power today, but they will in the next five to ten years.


----------



## luxsal

I think Chanel cares otherwise they wouldn’t have made a statement. One of their target audience for their beauty products is Gen Z. Most of their products in advent calendar are stickers including key board stickers, little bags, etc which they probably thought will make it look cute for the gen z. As a 30 something woman, I thought it was very childish.  
I am actually very glad they got called out. This is probably an unpopular opinion in this forum.


----------



## starrysky7

salal04 said:


> I think Chanel cares otherwise they wouldn’t have made a statement. One of their target audience for their beauty products is Gen Z. Most of their products in advent calendar are stickers including key board stickers, little bags, etc which they probably thought will make it look cute for the gen z. As a 30 something woman, I thought it was very childish.
> I am actually very glad they got called out. This is probably an unpopular opinion in this forum.



Agreed, I think people on here maybe have a bit of a biased look because this forum portrays that purses are in such high demand but beauty is an entirely different market.


----------



## zaraha

I think advent calendar fiasco is not an unpopular opinion anymore 
I thought chanel already disclosed what suppose to be inside the packaging on their website, so people should have done their research before purchasing.  When buying anything from chanel you are mainly paying for the Brand Name.


----------



## StephieD

I prefer seasonal bags over classic bags.
Not a fan of brushed/aged hardware.
I would not hesitate to purchase a velvet bag.
Wearing Chanel doesn't instantly elevate your look/outfit.


----------



## 880

missie1 said:


> I’ve been saying this for years….reminds me of manila folder





missie1 said:


> What do I spy in the window? The rainbow sequin bag. I’m like get me that bag immediately lol. So Sometimes if it’s in the cards the Purse Gods deliver.


Yes! And, I agree that it’s better to purchase with serendipity rather than run around like crazy  congrats on the bag! Hugs


----------



## J.A.N.

What does everyone think about this piece 
W/G Rutile quartz?


----------



## Moniqq

Unpopular opinion:

1. I don't likeLe boy when I tried it in store it doesn't look goo

2. Chanel 19 looks lousy and old like, not fashionable at all.

3. Their website is too confusing.

4. Shoes are not comfortable and ugly.

5. Their bags are too expensive on its price.

6. Their price increase is extremely unreasonable.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Shame on you Chanel. To sneak a nickel charge on my purchase without telling me for a damn shopping bag? I'm going back over my receipts now to look and see how many times I have gotten scammed.


----------



## quenie

The price increase during a pandemic is crazy.


----------



## Anysia

quenie said:


> The price increase during a pandemic is crazy.


And I think nobody expected such an increase in such a short time period.


----------



## quenie

Anysia said:


> And I think nobody expected such an increase in such a short time period.


 Exactly ! Hope their employees get a raise or something


----------



## leechiyong

mzbaglady1 said:


> Shame on you Chanel. To sneak a nickel charge on my purchase without telling me for a damn shopping bag? I'm going back over my receipts now to look and see how many times I have gotten scammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282969


I wonder if they will start charging a dime for boxes to be the literal representation of nickel and diming people.  I'm sure it's an inventory thing, but there are so many better ways to do this.


----------



## BirkinLover77

mzbaglady1 said:


> Shame on you Chanel. To sneak a nickel charge on my purchase without telling me for a damn shopping bag? I'm going back over my receipts now to look and see how many times I have gotten scammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282969


You are not alone I notice it on my receipt “checkout bag charge” during the October month end it’s being blame it on COVID/pandemic lol.


----------



## Christofle

leechiyong said:


> I wonder if they will start charging a dime for boxes to be the literal representation of nickel and diming people.  I'm sure it's an inventory thing, but there are so many better ways to do this.


Nah they will charge people a fee per minute spent in store instead


----------



## Sparkletastic

J.A.N. said:


> What does everyone think about this piece
> W/G Rutile quartz?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279239


Not my cuppa. But, if you love it, go for it.


----------



## J.A.N.

Sparkletastic said:


> Not my cuppa. But, if you love it, go for it.


Decided to go for a Chopard piece instead


----------



## leechiyong

Christofle said:


> Nah they will charge people a fee per minute spent in store instead


"Oxygen consumption charge"


----------



## ChanelObessesion

Wearing Chanel 19 ages you (gives matronly vibes)
Jumbo and Maxi classics also can give off matronly vibes if in a boring dull color
Metallic and iridescent bags looks cheap in person (they photograph beautiful and look amazing on instagram)
Boy bags are no longer in style. Sorry, it is not a classic style even though they are part of the classic line.
New bag and SLG quotas aren't going to stop resellers from getting the hot/unicorn bags. It will just stop regular Chanel loving customers.
Every year I try to find at least 1 shoe and 1 piece of ready to wear to my wardrobe. It is not easy to find 2 pieces as the selection can be very ugly and not fashion forward.


----------



## Sunshine mama

leechiyong said:


> "Oxygen consumption charge"


Designer oxygen: I'm sure it's very expensive.
We'll be breathing out CC carbon dioxide!


----------



## luckylove

Too much of the RTW is covered in logos. Can we please stick to beautiful tweeds, silks and cashmeres with gorgeous fit and design and leave the crappy logo mania out of expensive RTW?


----------



## OCMomof3

luckylove said:


> Too much of the RTW is covered in logos. Can we please stick to beautiful tweeds, silks and cashmeres with gorgeous fit and design and leave the crappy logo mania out of expensive RTW?


YES!!!


----------



## PrincessTingTing

luckylove said:


> Too much of the RTW is covered in logos. Can we please stick to beautiful tweeds, silks and cashmeres with gorgeous fit and design and leave the crappy logo mania out of expensive RTW?


Omg cannot agree with this more!


----------



## luxsal

luckylove said:


> Too much of the RTW is covered in logos. Can we please stick to beautiful tweeds, silks and cashmeres with gorgeous fit and design and leave the crappy logo mania out of expensive RTW?


I agree! A beautiful tweed jacket with exquisitely designed Chanel buttons is all I need for a perfect RTW piece!


----------



## jennyyyyliden

mzbaglady1 said:


> Shame on you Chanel. To sneak a nickel charge on my purchase without telling me for a damn shopping bag? I'm going back over my receipts now to look and see how many times I have gotten scammed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5282969


It’s prob because the city has a bag charge. SF boutique charges 10 cent because it’s require by the city.


----------



## mzbaglady1

jennyyyyliden said:


> It’s prob because the city has a bag charge. SF boutique charges 10 cent because it’s require by the city.


I caught the same charge at Bloomingdale's up the street and the Sa waved the fee. Next time I go into the boutique I will make sure to ask about this fee.


----------



## starrysky7

-The "cloudy" colored bags look like faulty items to me
-wearing head to toe Chanel like many influencers do (slingbacks, jacket+skirt set, possibly sunnies) ages the people easily 5 years
-my perfect and like a wallet bags are overrated
-They need to stop releasing dad sandals, resale sites are FLOODED. Other styles of shoes are impossible to find yet these are everywhere...


----------



## ItsPurseonal

There's a lot of talk on the Chanel forum about how Chanel "doesn't care about their customers and only wants VVIP/big spenders" and I wholeheartedly disagree with this, purely from a financial perspective.

An example below to demonstrate:

Let's say the average boutique gets 2000 unique customers per year, or ~5 customers per day making a purchase (while I think this is reasonable, the absolute number of customers is irrelevant to making my point but helpful for demonstration purposes).

And let's say the breakdown of customers is as follows (I've made up the acronyms since I know this tiering system doesn't exist anymore):

"VVIP" - spends on average $1M annually, let's be generous and say the boutique gets 20 of those customers, or 1% of the 2000
"VIP" - spends on average $100k annually, let's say the boutique gets 40 of these types of customers, or 2% of the 2000
"Collector" - spends on average $20k annually, maybe a couple bags and a jewelry piece or pair of shoes, let's say 10% of customers, or 200 in this example
"Shopper" - spends on average $7k annually, just one bag type of purchaser. I think it's fair to assume this is the majority of customers, so let's say 60%, or 1200 customers
"Small purchaser" - spends on average $1.5k annually, maybe an slg or pair of shoes. And I'll assume this is the remaining customers, or 27% or 540 customers




In this scenario, 25% of the store's overall spend comes from the "shopper" and "small purchaser" category. They *absolutely* care about these groups from a financial perspective, even if the customer service doesn't reflect that.

I will acknowledge that it is VERY important for them to retain the "VVIP" clients, as those 20 hypothetical customers make up over 50% of the spend for that store. But, *Chanel would be in a very bad position without the "average" shoppers.*


----------



## -flawless-

I am probably the only person that holds this opinion: I don’t like the 12A red after seeing it IRL.

I am very into colourful bags and I really really liked the 12A red when I saw the photos online. However, when I finally purchased one secondhand (rated as excellent condition), it looked brownish to me. I wonder whether 12A red merely photographs well because of the sheen of the caviar. It may also be because of the particular bag I got.


----------



## -flawless-

ItsPurseonal said:


> There's a lot of talk on the Chanel forum about how Chanel "doesn't care about their customers and only wants VVIP/big spenders" and I wholeheartedly disagree with this, purely from a financial perspective.
> 
> An example below to demonstrate:
> 
> Let's say the average boutique gets 2000 unique customers per year, or ~5 customers per day making a purchase (while I think this is reasonable, the absolute number of customers is irrelevant to making my point but helpful for demonstration purposes).
> 
> And let's say the breakdown of customers is as follows (I've made up the acronyms since I know this tiering system doesn't exist anymore):
> 
> "VVIP" - spends on average $1M annually, let's be generous and say the boutique gets 20 of those customers, or 1% of the 2000
> "VIP" - spends on average $100k annually, let's say the boutique gets 40 of these types of customers, or 2% of the 2000
> "Collector" - spends on average $20k annually, maybe a couple bags and a jewelry piece or pair of shoes, let's say 10% of customers, or 200 in this example
> "Shopper" - spends on average $7k annually, just one bag type of purchaser. I think it's fair to assume this is the majority of customers, so let's say 60%, or 1200 customers
> "Small purchaser" - spends on average $1.5k annually, maybe an slg or pair of shoes. And I'll assume this is the remaining customers, or 27% or 540 customers
> 
> View attachment 5304920
> 
> 
> In this scenario, 25% of the store's overall spend comes from the "shopper" and "small purchaser" category. They *absolutely* care about these groups from a financial perspective, even if the customer service doesn't reflect that.
> 
> I will acknowledge that it is VERY important for them to retain the "VVIP" clients, as those 20 hypothetical customers make up over 50% of the spend for that store. But, *Chanel would be in a very bad position without the "average" shoppers.*



I agree that Chanel *should *care about “average” shoppers and that “average” shoppers are important to Chanel from a financial perspective. However, it is hard for the “average” shopper to believe that Chanel cares about them when that is not reflected in the customer service.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

ItsPurseonal said:


> There's a lot of talk on the Chanel forum about how Chanel "doesn't care about their customers and only wants VVIP/big spenders" and I wholeheartedly disagree with this, purely from a financial perspective.
> 
> An example below to demonstrate:
> 
> Let's say the average boutique gets 2000 unique customers per year, or ~5 customers per day making a purchase (while I think this is reasonable, the absolute number of customers is irrelevant to making my point but helpful for demonstration purposes).
> 
> And let's say the breakdown of customers is as follows (I've made up the acronyms since I know this tiering system doesn't exist anymore):
> 
> "VVIP" - spends on average $1M annually, let's be generous and say the boutique gets 20 of those customers, or 1% of the 2000
> "VIP" - spends on average $100k annually, let's say the boutique gets 40 of these types of customers, or 2% of the 2000
> "Collector" - spends on average $20k annually, maybe a couple bags and a jewelry piece or pair of shoes, let's say 10% of customers, or 200 in this example
> "Shopper" - spends on average $7k annually, just one bag type of purchaser. I think it's fair to assume this is the majority of customers, so let's say 60%, or 1200 customers
> "Small purchaser" - spends on average $1.5k annually, maybe an slg or pair of shoes. And I'll assume this is the remaining customers, or 27% or 540 customers
> 
> View attachment 5304920
> 
> 
> In this scenario, 25% of the store's overall spend comes from the "shopper" and "small purchaser" category. They *absolutely* care about these groups from a financial perspective, even if the customer service doesn't reflect that.
> 
> I will acknowledge that it is VERY important for them to retain the "VVIP" clients, as those 20 hypothetical customers make up over 50% of the spend for that store. But, *Chanel would be in a very bad position without the "average" shoppers.*



I agree they ‘should care’. But my personal opinion is that they don’t care and don’t need to care. The items purchased by the shopper and small purchaser category sell themselves. They don’t have to try because no matter how much they raise prices or how much quality declines they still have hoards of people waiting to purchase these items and will continue to do so despite poor customer service.

I started out as small purchaser and now I’m am somewhere around the ‘VIP’ level according to the chart and I only noticed that the service began to significantly improve once I started purchasing ready to wear and buying from every single collection across different categories. The process has taken me over 10 years. I have had way more bad experiences than good but thankfully my current SA is amazing.

In contrast - a similar relationship with my Hermes SA developed very quickly due to excellent customer service from the beginning even when it was just very small purchases and I had no brand knowledge and no real interest in the brand. My experience of the brand made me purchase more and be more interested in all the products


----------



## kate_cat

Unpopular opinion from me. The tweed bags in any style looks old fashioned and ugly.

Also the bags with the mixed coloured chains like the 19 looks like a terrible repair job!


----------



## snowing may

Aged gold hardware has been heavily used in all the collections since Virginie Viard took over Chanel. 

I have seen too much aged gold hardware in her designs...too much Especially on the seasonal bags. Aged gold hardware sometimes cheapens the looks imho. ( well...except 2.55...reissues are perfect for aged gold hardware ).

I miss those elegant shiny hardware ( silver/ gold or light gold )


----------



## starrysky7

Did you guys see all the drama about the horse at the show? Diet Prada stirred it heavily. I think the horse looked very experienced and used to events and people. Are people just leeching off the advent calendar drama?


----------



## axlm

starrysky7 said:


> Did you guys see all the drama about the horse at the show? Diet Prada stirred it heavily. I think the horse looked very experienced and used to events and people. Are people just leeching off the advent calendar drama?



Diet Prada feed off people's current appetite for divisive drama and outrage. It is tedious. Fashion is supposed to be fun, if I want to feel outrage I'll just read the news


----------



## starrysky7

axlm said:


> Diet Prada feed off people's current appetite for divisive drama and outrage. It is tedious. Fashion is supposed to be fun, if I want to feel outrage I'll just read the news



Some of the things they did I thought were good like calling out Alexander Wang when seemingly the fashion industry didn’t care but this is just for engagement and outrage…


----------



## jelliedfeels

I don’t get the advent calendar controversy. These are novelty goods which are notorious for being overpriced ways of offloading surplus promo stuff from the warehouse no matter who sells it. Don’t hate the player hate the game I guess?

If you want beauty minis try and get some from the department store counter when you can?


----------



## BB8

My opinion---
with the limited production and distribution of their bags, and creation of restriction rules (and interpreted differently from store to store) specifying clients: can reserve/cannot reserve/can see the lookbook/cannot see the lookbook, and from SA to SA that it is "okay" to reach out to other SAs/not okay to contact other SAs, Chanel has created this shopping climate of uncertainty and frustration, and in some cases, a frenzy. 
I personally don't like the idea of reserving the same bag across different SAs because I feel like the SA is putting in work to place you on the list vs other people. And, if you find a really good SA, you should be loyal to them. In my case, I have a wonderful SA who is local and just amazing. I only ordered with her. At one point, her boutique was not receing what I was looking for, so she actually recommended I could check other locations and if I find it to go ahead and get it, so that I wouldn't miss out. I found another boutique out of area that had it. To be fair, when I spoke with the SA I told her I have a local Chanel and SA I work with, but if something is not available I might check with her. She was great and understood this. Fast forward after several transactions years later, with wind of the most recent looming price increase on CFs, I asked my local SA for a specific CF and she said it was unlikely as she had not seen what I was looking for in several seasons, but she put my name down on the list as a "just in case" it happened to magically appear. To me, it sounded like it wasn't going to happen before the price increase, so I reached out to my out of area SA to see if they had stock. She said no not at the moment but she could take my name just in case. I didn't think it was going to show up. The price increase comes and no restock. Oh well. Another season comes and the distant SA puts me down for reserve of a seasonal bag and SLG that my local SA is not getting. To my surprise, my local SA contacts me to lmk the CF arrived! We arranged for me to come the following day to check out the bag in person. That following morning, the distant SA contacts me to tell me the CF has arrived at her store. I am transparent with her and tell her I am going that day to see the CF at my local boutique and if it doesn't pan out, if I could let her know within 24 hours? The distant SA, who, this whole time has been extra sweet in her texts and phone calls, who I have shared personal happenings in my life, sends me a very uncharacteristic and formal reply, telling me she is cancelling my reservations and moving forward she will not reserve anything for me. I was surprised that she further complained of "all the long texts back and forth and taking pictures" after all this time. I reminded her that I told her about my local SA from the get-go, but apologized for her feeling upset. 
Another out of area SA I got connected with through TPF put my name down for a completely different bag last year, which my local SA said her location was not getting. This other SA I also told about my local SA and she was fine with it. She told me she would contact me once the bag arrives, but if in the meantime I happen to get it from somewhere else, that's fine but just let her know so the people behind me can move up. 
The first situation, TBH, was so shocking to me and made me feel so bad because I know some people will add their name to multiple lists without a care and keeping it a secret, but I am not that callous kind of person. 
Shopping should be a happy experience, not one of guilt, of blame, of complaining that all of your correspondence with an SA was really just a pain. But, Chanel has made it so. I am so, SO relieved that I am almost to the point of Chanel purse peace. There are so many other things in this world I cannot control. Something like this, I can.


----------



## luckylove

Today's unpopular opinion.... I am not a fan of boy bags. The chain is too heavy imho.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Unpopular opinion: I’m not a fan of the  boy bag (too bulky and boxy) or Chanel 19 (I just think it wikl look dated in a few years)


----------



## CamelliaRose

Unpopular opinion-I also dislike boy bags as to me they are boxy and bulky.  I don’t like the heavy chains on the Chanel 19 and also am not a fan of the mixed metals. I do think the bag itself is fun and fresh but the price is way too high!  I am annoyed with the huge price increases the past years- I feel lucky that I already have a classic flap and many Chanel pieces bought prior to the current sky high prices. Also, it is unacceptable how hard it is to buy a bag you want if its not readily available the day you visit your local boutique.  At this price point, to have to hunt down remote SAs who may or may not reply to texts and work this hard to buy the bag is just too much. The lines outside stores, the reserve list, the sheer difficulty of purchase is starting to ruin the brand for me.


----------



## k5ml3k

that a Classic Flap is worth the current price


----------



## amag520

Idk how unpopular this is, but the Chanel website is terrible for actually trying to look at at RTW/shoes. Instead of being able to see all pieces from a season (or from the 2-3 seasons that might be on view on the website), you have to click into loafers vs sandals etc. Would love for it to be easier...Less like Apple's website (where products don't vary much year to year) and more like a Net-a-porter.


----------



## jsmile

I think any shortages of stock is due to pandemic/ supply chain issues. Not actually a decision by Chanel to be "exclusive"


----------



## idlehen

amag520 said:


> Idk how unpopular this is, but the Chanel website is terrible for actually trying to look at at RTW/shoes. Instead of being able to see all pieces from a season (or from the 2-3 seasons that might be on view on the website), you have to click into loafers vs sandals etc. Would love for it to be easier...Less like Apple's website (where products don't vary much year to year) and more like a Net-a-porter.


Ugg their website is terrible unless you're just there to shop for beauty stuff. I can never find anything, you basically just have to know what you're looking for so you can search for it. It's definitely not built to browse. I assume this is to force customers to go into the boutiques to shop.


----------



## luckylove

new unpopular opinion... I am not a fan of the new lion charm pendant. It reminds me of something Prada did years ago. To me it looks dated and not very cute.


----------



## kats100

Most of the chanel bags I see IRL look tacky because they aren’t styled well.  I can think of a few chanel collectors who should spend less money on bags and more on quality clothes to elevate their overall style.  With a nice outfit, chanel is fire


----------



## Olgita

This is pretty controversial opinion, but I think it is worth it to pay over retail for an item you really want if you know it will bring you a lot of joy and satisfaction.


----------



## luckylove

today's unpopular opinion... much of this season's costume jewelry reminds me of the cheap stuff kids buy at Claires.


----------



## pumpkinfield

Recent collections have been very logo-heavy.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

I feel that!


pumpkinfield said:


> Recent collections have been very logo-heavy.


----------



## Ghettoe

pumpkinfield said:


> Recent collections have been very logo-heavy.



Before I even took a look at Chanel, I was telling my sister towards the end of the year that logos are coming back. Every single company now seems to have especially created a tote bag that they've splashed their logo in gigantic font at the front of the bag.


----------



## gummsum

Unpopular opinion: Ironically that heart bag looks like a fake/replica Chanel bag to me. Not sure if its the shape or what but I just don't like it but I completely understand if you love it


----------



## MiSa2019

gummsum said:


> Unpopular opinion: Ironically that heart bag looks like a fake/replica Chanel bag to me. Not sure if its the shape or what but I just don't like it but I completely understand if you love it


I find the flap on the Heart Bag so disproportional and like some other lady mentioned here before, the pink version totally reminds me of Polly Pocket.
And that's something I never thought I would associate with Chanel.


----------



## gummsum

MiSa2019 said:


> I find the flap on the Heart Bag so disproportional and like some other lady mentioned here before, the pink version totally reminds me of Polly Pocket.
> And that's something I never thought I would associate with Chanel.



Omg I had to google it ! Can’t stop laughing the accuracy of this comment


----------



## Penelopepursula

Unpopular opinion: Logos are annoying! I've already paid thousands of dollars for a handbag or RTW Chanel, so why do I need to then advertise on your behalf? Super unpopular opinion: Excess logos are tacky, tacky, tacky.


----------



## mzbaglady1

@MiSa2019  and  @gummsum  both of you are hilarious     even though this thread is your unpopular Chanel opinion watch a heart bag fanatic responds back with a cheap jab remark. LOL!!!!!


----------



## AEGIS

MiSa2019 said:


> I find the flap on the Heart Bag so disproportional and like some other lady mentioned here before, the pink version totally reminds me of Polly Pocket.
> And that's something I never thought I would associate with Chanel.




It would look better without the flap.


----------



## desertchic

The Chanel 22 looks like a garbage bag. I saw it in-person earlier this week, in both black and white, and it’s hideous (and I made the mistake of saying that to my SA, who thought it was “so chic”…he didn’t take it too kindly, haha).


----------



## mzbaglady1

desertchic said:


> The Chanel 22 looks like a garbage bag. I saw it in-person earlier this week, in both black and white, and it’s hideous (and I made the mistake of saying that to my SA, who thought it was “so chic”…he didn’t take it too kindly, haha).


I'm guessing you would have gotten the look of daggers being thrown at you if you would have said oh hefty, or glad trash bags with a CC logo on it. LOL!!! And believe me some of those Sa know some items are hideous.


----------



## yukongolden

gummsum said:


> Omg I had to google it ! Can’t stop laughing the accuracy of this comment
> View attachment 5348216
> 
> [/polly pocket heart bag has better stitching, better color, and more attractive! Polly pocket , yesssss!!!


----------



## 880

gummsum said:


> Omg I had to google it ! Can’t stop laughing the accuracy of this comment
> View attachment 5348216


I almost wonder what my chanel SA would do if I walked in with one of these.


----------



## 880

kn85 said:


> I agree they ‘should care’. But my personal opinion is that they don’t care and don’t need to care. The items purchased by the shopper and small purchaser category sell themselves. They don’t have to try because no matter how much they raise prices or how much quality declines they still have hoards of people waiting to purchase these items and will continue to do so despite poor customer service.
> 
> I started out as small purchaser and now I’m am somewhere around the ‘VIP’ level according to the chart and I only noticed that the service began to significantly improve once I started purchasing ready to wear and buying from every single collection across different categories. The process has taken me over 10 years. I have had way more bad experiences than good but thankfully my current SA is amazing.
> 
> In contrast - a similar relationship with my Hermes SA developed very quickly due to excellent customer service from the beginning even when it was just very small purchases and I had no brand knowledge and no real interest in the brand. My experience of the brand made me purchase more and be more interested in all the products


This is so interesting to me bc I have had the same experience but reversed (better from day on at chanel in 2001 than at Hermes). However, over time I developed great relationships with both. I will not buy where the transactions are difficult or unpleasant.


----------



## lala_retro

desertchic said:


> The Chanel 22 looks like a garbage bag. I saw it in-person earlier this week, in both black and white, and it’s hideous (and I made the mistake of saying that to my SA, who thought it was “so chic”…he didn’t take it too kindly, haha).



apparently garbage bags are in this winter, watch the Balenciaga fall/winter show, garbage bags were heavily featured.

But yes, totally agree that the 22 looks horrendous.

My SA and I share a similar aesthetic, the way her eyes roll at some of the seasonal pieces XD I haven't been in the store yet since 22S launch, but I'm sure we are going to have a shade session when I go in about the 22 (and probably the heart bag).


----------



## mzbaglady1

desertchic said:


> The Chanel 22 looks like a garbage bag. I saw it in-person earlier this week, in both black and white, and it’s hideous (and I made the mistake of saying that to my SA, who thought it was “so chic”…he didn’t take it too kindly, haha).


Once I actually saw a picture of this bag on someone's shoulder I couldn't get the look of garbage bag out of my vision. LOL!!!!


----------



## vivy_tran

mzbaglady1 said:


> Once I actually saw a picture of this bag on someone's shoulder I couldn't get the look of garbage bag out of my vision. LOL!!!!
> View attachment 5352745


This pic basically says chanel can put its name on a trash bag, and people will run to the store to buy it. Goes to show how well they market themselves to consumers.


----------



## joylisajo

mzbaglady1 said:


> Once I actually saw a picture of this bag on someone's shoulder I couldn't get the look of garbage bag out of my vision. LOL!!!!
> View attachment 5352745


LOL!  How about including these with our bag purchases as dustbags!  C'mon Chanel!


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

All these small/mini vanity bags on chain; I really think it’s a money grab from Chanel. They don’t appear fully conceptualized; just add a cc, chain and/or handle at an “entry level” price point. Atleast WOCs have some sort of organization and thoughtful design imo!


----------



## federallyblonde

Penelopepursula said:


> Unpopular opinion: Logos are annoying! I've already paid thousands of dollars for a handbag or RTW Chanel, so why do I need to then advertise on your behalf? Super unpopular opinion: Excess logos are tacky, tacky, tacky.


YES! I enjoy luxury but don't want to be walking around my small town in the midwest with logos all over the place. Its try-hard behavior and a lot of the big brands cant seem to help it lately. I will give LV credit for including more muted logo patterns/color schemes in with their loud logo patterns lately!


----------



## cheerleadr007

monet_notthepainter said:


> All these small/mini vanity bags on chain; I really think it’s a money grab from Chanel. They don’t appear fully conceptualized; just add a cc, chain and/or handle at an “entry level” price point. Atleast WOCs have some sort of organization and thoughtful design imo!
> 
> View attachment 5353572


I think at least a large phone should be able to fit in the tiny bags and it doesn’t seem like it can in some!


----------



## LLynx

I SO WISH Virginie would leave behind the eighties. The broad and slouchy shapes are unflattering, the colours and patterns are ugly, there's nothing elegant/classy/feminine about it. It's ok that she personally loves that style but that doesn't mean she can bring it back season after season. There is a responsibility that comes with her position to carry the brand into the future and I see no vision, no innovation whatsoever.


----------



## yukongolden

LLynx said:


> I SO WISH Virginie would leave behind the eighties. The broad and slouchy shapes are unflattering, the colours and patterns are ugly, there's nothing elegant/classy/feminine about it. It's ok that she personally loves that style but that doesn't mean she can bring it back season after season. There is a responsibility that comes with her position to carry the brand into the future and I see no vision, no innovation whatsoever.


 Virginie , she’s wildly boring! There’s absolutely no creativity, no passion, nor inspiration!  Times up, change the fashion director for Chanel!


----------



## caffelatte

yukongolden said:


> Virginie , she’s wildly boring! There’s absolutely no creativity, no passion, nor inspiration!  Times up, change the fashion director for Chanel!



I don't know the financials but I think her styles and especially the logo-heavy items are selling!


----------



## lala_retro

LLynx said:


> I SO WISH Virginie would leave behind the eighties. The broad and slouchy shapes are unflattering, the colours and patterns are ugly, there's nothing elegant/classy/feminine about it. It's ok that she personally loves that style but that doesn't mean she can bring it back season after season. There is a responsibility that comes with her position to carry the brand into the future and I see no vision, no innovation whatsoever.



THIS!


----------



## 880

gummsum said:


> Omg I had to google it ! Can’t stop laughing the accuracy of this comment
> View attachment 5348216


Came back to this thread. I have to add, there are no microscopic flaws on the Polly pocket. No popped stitches; nicks in the leather; poorly formed or deflated quilts


----------



## AEGIS

monet_notthepainter said:


> All these small/mini vanity bags on chain; I really think it’s a money grab from Chanel. They don’t appear fully conceptualized; just add a cc, chain and/or handle at an “entry level” price point. Atleast WOCs have some sort of organization and thoughtful design imo!
> 
> View attachment 5353572




How much are these?


----------



## innerpeace85

Penelopepursula said:


> Unpopular opinion: Logos are annoying! I've already paid thousands of dollars for a handbag or RTW Chanel, so why do I need to then advertise on your behalf? Super unpopular opinion: Excess logos are tacky, tacky, tacky.


OMG yes!!! I don't want to be a walking billboard for Chanel.


----------



## Plus Sized Luxury

AEGIS said:


> How much are these?



I think they start at $3k (usd) and go upwards of $5k depending on details.


----------



## AEGIS

monet_notthepainter said:


> I think they start at $3k (usd) and go upwards of $5k depending on details.



That’s a lot!


----------



## Rocaille

LLynx said:


> I SO WISH Virginie would leave behind the eighties. The broad and slouchy shapes are unflattering, the colours and patterns are ugly, there's nothing elegant/classy/feminine about it. It's ok that she personally loves that style but that doesn't mean she can bring it back season after season. There is a responsibility that comes with her position to carry the brand into the future and I see no vision, no innovation whatsoever.


I also feel she is trying to bring the 90s/00s logomania back with the cropped styles, loud Chanel name drop, and trendy silhouettes. (Ex. Low heel slip-on mules, heart bags, etc.) 

Additionally, I'm not impressed with her material choices. Two things I looked at in the 2021-2022 collections were made of viscose – one was a knit jacket/cardigan that was very heavy and hung up in the boutiques. Articles I've read on viscose said if it's a heavy viscose, it should not be hung, as it will stretch out the material and eventually, it will not "bounce" back. The other piece was a thin 3/4 sleeve sweater that was prone to snagging – two different sweaters I tried in one boutique were all damaged from being displayed/shoved on the racks/being pulled on and off the mannequins roughly. For the prices charged, it seems disappointing that she is asking $1600 for a viscose sweater and $4800 for a viscose jacket. It was challenging for me to find anything that wasn't mostly viscose in clothing and even when I did find something, I did return it because it wasn't timeless – it could skew trendy in a couple of years and for $1950, I can't justify that.


----------



## earthygirl

I’ve seen a lot of Chanel bags out and about recently in my area and though I have a radar for luxury bags, the next thing I notice is how the bag is styled.  Rather than accumulating more bags, a lot of people should invest more in developing their own style so that they wear the bag and not vice versa.


----------



## joylisajo

Unpopular opinion: The leather chain straps applied to anything other than purses & slgs. Why on hair ties, brooches, earrings & shoes?!?!  What's next?
Some pieces can be a bit cute but I think they're going on borderline with logomania if Chanel keeps this up


----------



## xo.babydoll

earthygirl said:


> I’ve seen a lot of Chanel bags out and about recently in my area and though I have a radar for luxury bags, the next thing I notice is how the bag is styled.  Rather than accumulating more bags, a lot of people should invest more in developing their own style so that they wear the bag and not vice versa.



This. Blows my mind when I see women (i.e. Youtubers) with an obscene amount of designer handbags and shoes, but don’t spend any time or money on their appearance - whether its their hair, clothes, skin, or makeup…


----------



## sassification

This will be very unpopular.. dont get me wrong i love chanel stuff but i always never got to bite the bullet with the classic flaps, esp M/L in black .. i sometimes think abt it but i would not wear the chanel classic m/l flap to a wedding or function, much like how i would not carry LV 's popular dinner bags like the old Eva, Favourite etc as the chances of someone else carrying the same bag is like 99% LOL


----------



## sassification

OmG i loved polly pockey, nostalgic!!!!! Ahahhaha


----------



## xoshelly

can I add my opinions no one asked for? 

- I don’t like chevron. also, not related to my dislike, but I also associate ‘chevron’ with the gas station of the same name lol
- I can see why people would find the bag awkward to wear but I actually love how structured the Boy bag is 
- that being said, I actually think the small sized Boy looks weirdly proportioned with the heavier looking chain. old medium is the ideal size imo
 - I actually rather find the CCH too structured and bulky looking? 
- I love the double flap of the CF (for no practical reason, just think it’s cool and it doesnt bother me anyway)
- on the topic of CFs, I don’t really understand why Chanel makes minis if they’re trying to hard to make classics an exclusive thing?
- I dislike micro bags but the jumbo and maxi CFs look kind of comical to me lol
- I love lambskin and would prefer it ver caviar  but that might be due to my age as I find caviar a bit mature looking for my age


----------



## Noorasi

This is slightly of topic, but I wish the current Karl Lagerfeld brand and especially the cheap bags would just... go away. These bags with huge Karl Lagerfeld cartoon characters are in every department store and on sale all the time. Feels like they're just selling whatever with his name. It just cheapens his legacy at Chanel and his legacy as a groundbreaking designer.


----------



## Souzie

I think classic flaps...especially M/L are boring. There, I said it.


----------



## luxsal

My unpopular opinion is that I don’t understand the hype around pink Chanel bags. *Ducks and runs away* 
I mean they are pretty to look at but so unpractical for my lifestyle.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

Unpopular opinion is the reissue bag ages terribly. Aged calfskin in general like the gabrielle look really worn out over time.


----------



## BlackOrchid

My unpopular opinion is that I really do not like the new heart shaped bag. I cant get my heard around it that people actually pay the price for it.


----------



## ElectricBoots

BlackOrchid said:


> My unpopular opinion is that I really do not like the new heart shaped bag. I cant get my heard around it that people actually pay the price for it.


I agree! I don't get the hype. And unless your style is very romantic/ gothic lolita it just seems out of place with an outfit overall.


----------



## BlackOrchid

ElectricBoots said:


> I agree! I don't get the hype. And unless your style is very romantic/ gothic lolita it just seems out of place with an outfit overall.


Totally agree…what does a grown up Woman with that bag. And the price…


----------



## Cali2HI

The double flap in the classic and 2.55. The double flap takes up precious real estate in the bag. Plus the short strap on the M/L and inability to wear it crossbody.


----------



## 880

The decline in quality of new bags versus older bags is greatly exaggerated. I’ve owned bags from 1990-present (with a long hiatus) and there were always some issues. I think people focus on microscopic flaws bc the bags cost so much more


----------



## yukongolden

caffelatte said:


> I don't know the financials but I think her styles and especially the logo-heavy items are selling!


In the USA, the designer boutiques in general, but in this case, Chanel stores and Chanel in neimans are ghost towns! The independent boutiques have some clientele obviously,  but only a few, if any at all. We all know that the only people waiting in lines are the resellers( they’re so obvious)! They are selling out to resellers, and Chanel is making only a few of the coveted items so that they can say it’s “sold out” or they’ll blame the low inventory, like all companies do, on coorvid! Lol


----------



## 880

ElectricBoots said:


> I agree! I don't get the hype. And unless your style is very romantic/ gothic lolita it just seems out of place with an outfit overall.


Agree, they would be ridiculous on me. but, I wish I had the youth and the figure and the budget to be a romantic gothic Lolita lol (subtract 30 years and about 30 pounds and add in oodles of disposable income  — oh and long hair and about eight inches of height while I’m at it

somehow, when I go to chanel 57, it seems packed with people lining up outside, IDK


----------



## axlm

880 said:


> The decline in quality of new bags versus older bags is greatly exaggerated. I’ve owned bags from 1990-present (with a long hiatus) and there were always some issues. I think people focus on microscopic flaws bc the bags cost so much more



agreed! I got a small caviar classic in 2021, and it is the most beautiful caviar I’ve ever seen. I wouldn’t trade it for an older season bag. On the other hand my first seasonal Chanel from 2007 had lambskin lining, whereas I think the current seasonal bags are fabric lined


----------



## OCMomof3

880 said:


> The decline in quality of new bags versus older bags is greatly exaggerated. I’ve owned bags from 1990-present (with a long hiatus) and there were always some issues. I think people focus on microscopic flaws bc the bags cost so much more


I have two vintage bags and two new. The quality on my 19 bag is beyond perfect. The goatskin is fabulous and the quality is extremely impressive. Though vintage Chanel bags have a special place in my heart, I don't find the quality superior...other than perhaps the 24k HW on my classic.  I have looked at a number of bags in the boutique over the years. I look carefully, though I don't put things under a microscope. I don't doubt that people have quality issues, I have just myself never seen bags with visible flaws (i.e.: crooked flaps/turnlocks, visibly loose threads). I think you can find something wrong with everything, if you want to.  But statistically, there's no way that *every single bag *is perfect. Unrealistic.


----------



## canto bight

This is probably very unpopular, but I don't like Chanel vintage bags.  I just hate how flat the quilts look even though the leather is beautiful.  To be fair, I'm not a really a fan of vintage fashion at all though.


----------



## MBUIOGVA

I dislike how especially Chanel stores, and other luxury stores too, as well as people who own Chanel and luxury brands, are getting robbed.   Personally, I can’t help and strongly feel like a possible target when I wear my Chanel pieces.  The continuous price increases have increased the possibility of one getting robbed.  This could be a reason for me to stop buying logo branded luxury, and start looking for brands that have undeniable quality and not necessarily an obvious logo.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Ok, my turn. 

I hate Gabrielle bag, I don't know why but it looks like a diaper for me. I think they made it only to see and test if people are desperate enough, and would buy anything with CC logo  

I don't understand the heart bag hype, unless it's for a 8 yrs old.


----------



## BagLady14

I don't like boy bags because the chains are thick, heavy, noisy. They are loud bags, and I mean that literally as well as visually.


----------



## Milosmum0307

I tend to be redundant, so I’ve probably already posted this here, but the WOC is silly.  It’s not a bag.  Also, a new unpopular opinion for me is that I hate (with a capital H) the 19 bag.  Karl phoned that one in.  I went from eagerly stashing away my shekels in order to buy one, to never wanting to see that shapeless mess ever again.  I’m glad I decided to responsibly save up for it rather than impulse purchase it when I wanted it.  Seeing it on social media and watching it being carried by acquaintances IRL made me realize how much I dislike it.  Too trendy.  The chains don’t make sense.  The threaded leather on the CC hardware fills me with dread.  If it wasn’t Chanel, I would never have looked at that bag twice.  What was I thinking?  I’m a structured bag girl, through and  through.  I’ll still be carrying a Boy bag at Shady Pines.  Also, I’m withdrawing a previous unpopular opinion:  I like caviar leather now (but still prefer lamb skin).


----------



## rockstuddiamond

Unpopular opinion is that beige, metallic or light slgs are a terrible idea. Think about the colour transfer and wear n tear.


----------



## Penelopepursula

Milosmum0307 said:


> I tend to be redundant, so I’ve probably already posted this here, but the WOC is silly.  It’s not a bag.  Also, a new unpopular opinion for me is that I hate (with a capital H) the 19 bag.  Karl phoned that one in.


I tried on a large beige 19 in the boutique last week just because it was one of the few items in the store. The lambskin was beautiful. But those chains, ugh. I suspect this look will be dated very quickly. And no amount of wearing it or seeing others with it makes it look less like a pillow. And if I saw this in TJMaxx and it didn't say Chanel would I have even tried it on? Definitely not.


----------



## eggpudding

I don't regret selling my black caviar m/l shw one bit many moons ago.  It was a boring and blah combo back then, and it still is now... despite PR /marketing efforts in recent years to bring the CF back as the most coveted style.  I remember I was embarrassed to still be toting the most 'basic' CF combo around when everyone had the latest boy or other seasonal bag.  Then I got more boys and they are apparently not as popular anymore, go figure lol!

Echoing others who have said how little the m/l and how annoying it is that you can't really use it crossbody. The same could be said of the square minis, how little it holds... I regret getting one in the 2018 lilac (forgot which season), it just sits in my closet for the most part.


----------



## ElectricBoots

880 said:


> Agree, they would be ridiculous on me. but, I wish I had the youth and the figure and the budget to be a romantic gothic Lolita lol (subtract 30 years and about 30 pounds and add in oodles of disposable income  — oh and long hair and about eight inches of height while I’m at it
> 
> somehow, when I go to chanel 57, it seems packed with people lining up outside, IDK


I was only talking about the Chanel heart bag not the whole of Chanel.


----------



## desertchic

Shopping in a boutique earlier this week reminded me of my biggest pet peeve with Chanel (and potentially an unpopular opinion)…I shouldn’t have to purchase RTW and shoes in order to be “allowed” to buy handbags and slgs. 1.) I don’t like their RTW (nor do I like being a walking billboard for the brand - some of their pieces are ridiculous with CC logos) / 2.) They don’t produce sizes for midsized ladies (I’m a size 10/12 and little to nothing would fit me even if I wanted to buy it / 3.) While some of their shoes are cute, I have wide feet and their shoes are SO narrow/ won’t work for me (and I’m not spending that kind of money on shoes to not fit my feet properly/cause me extreme pain). The more I’m in a boutique, the more I hear “what can I show you in RTW or shoes”…if Chanel truly transitions to this Hermès-type biz model, I’m out.


----------



## rockstuddiamond

desertchic said:


> Shopping in a boutique earlier this week reminded me of my biggest pet peeve with Chanel (and potentially an unpopular opinion)…I shouldn’t have to purchase RTW and shoes in order to be “allowed” to buy handbags and slgs. 1.) I don’t like their RTW (nor do I like being a walking billboard for the brand - some of their pieces are ridiculous with CC logos) / 2.) They don’t produce sizes for midsized ladies (I’m a size 10/12 and little to nothing would fit me even if I wanted to buy it / 3.) While some of their shoes are cute, I have wide feet and their shoes are SO narrow/ won’t work for me (and I’m not spending that kind of money on shoes to not fit my feet properly/cause me extreme pain). The more I’m in a boutique, the more I hear “what can I show you in RTW or shoes”…if Chanel truly transitions to this Hermès-type biz model, I’m out.



Agreed. So much of their RTW is heavily logo'd and when people wear head-to-chanel it looks like a Coco costume rather than high fashion. Don't get me wrong, some of their pieces are beautiful but the classic silhouette with the tweed suit, pearl costume jewelry, CF, sling-backs is so out-dated. If I saw a 30-something year old woman wearing this, it would age her rather than make her look stylish. While Hermes RTW may be considered boring, it's so understated that it can be integrated in any wardrobe.


----------



## Milosmum0307

desertchic said:


> Shopping in a boutique earlier this week reminded me of my biggest pet peeve with Chanel (and potentially an unpopular opinion)…I shouldn’t have to purchase RTW and shoes in order to be “allowed” to buy handbags and slgs. 1.) I don’t like their RTW (nor do I like being a walking billboard for the brand - some of their pieces are ridiculous with CC logos) / 2.) They don’t produce sizes for midsized ladies (I’m a size 10/12 and little to nothing would fit me even if I wanted to buy it / 3.) While some of their shoes are cute, I have wide feet and their shoes are SO narrow/ won’t work for me (and I’m not spending that kind of money on shoes to not fit my feet properly/cause me extreme pain). The more I’m in a boutique, the more I hear “what can I show you in RTW or shoes”…if Chanel truly transitions to this Hermès-type biz model, I’m out.


These are all true statements.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Is there such a thing as too many classic flaps??  Don't get me wrong, I have my fair share but then, looking through my bags, do I really need a small AND a medium of the same color? I have a small and medium black CF.  Redundant? DEFINITELY.  And do I need 3 shades of the same color? I have various shades of brown or beige. Used to be my answer was NO, but nowadays, I'm a resounding YES!  There is such a thing as too many CFs. Maybe I'm coming to the realization that no one needs all the colors of the crayon box in CFs. After a certain number, are people really using all their bags enough?   That's my unpopular opinion.  Don't hate me.


----------



## BB8

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Is there such a thing as too many classic flaps??  Don't get me wrong, I have my fair share but then, looking through my bags, do I really need a small AND a medium of the same color? I have a small and medium black CF.  Redundant? DEFINITELY.  And do I need 3 shades of the same color? I have various shades of brown or beige. Used to be my answer was NO, but nowadays, I'm a resounding YES!  There is such a thing as too many CFs. Maybe I'm coming to the realization that no one needs all the colors of the crayon box in CFs. After a certain number, are people really using all their bags enough?   That's my unpopular opinion.  Don't hate me.


200% agree!


----------



## AEGIS

yukongolden said:


> In the USA, the designer boutiques in general, but in this case, Chanel stores and Chanel in neimans are ghost towns! The independent boutiques have some clientele obviously,  but only a few, if any at all. We all know that the only people waiting in lines are the resellers( they’re so obvious)! They are selling out to resellers, and Chanel is making only a few of the coveted items so that they can say it’s “sold out” or they’ll blame the low inventory, like all companies do, on coorvid! Lol




It's usually packed whenever I go near there and it isn't resellers.


----------



## 880

rockstuddiamond said:


> Agreed. So much of their RTW is heavily logo'd and when people wear head-to-chanel it looks like a Coco costume rather than high fashion. Don't get me wrong, some of their pieces are beautiful but the classic silhouette with the tweed suit, pearl costume jewelry, CF, sling-backs is so out-dated. If I saw a 30-something year old woman wearing this, it would age her rather than make her look stylish. While Hermes RTW may be considered boring, it's so understated that it can be integrated in any wardrobe.



Agree. I am convinced if coco chanel was alive today, she would be tired of logo, boucle, and chain, and she would wear and design in the style of brunello. her original designs were all about comfort and movement


----------



## Rainbowfish85

The posts on social media of people buying every size and colour of the heart bags and showing them off is tacky IMO. I am not into the heart bag but I can appreciate that its a fun seasonal piece and there may be a place for it in some collections but have multiple sizes and colours and wearing them at the same time is excessive and feeds the hype around these bags


----------



## Rainbowfish85

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Is there such a thing as too many classic flaps??  Don't get me wrong, I have my fair share but then, looking through my bags, do I really need a small AND a medium of the same color? I have a small and medium black CF.  Redundant? DEFINITELY.  And do I need 3 shades of the same color? I have various shades of brown or beige. Used to be my answer was NO, but nowadays, I'm a resounding YES!  There is such a thing as too many CFs. Maybe I'm coming to the realization that no one needs all the colors of the crayon box in CFs. After a certain number, are people really using all their bags enough?   That's my unpopular opinion.  Don't hate me.



Agree! Almost all my bags are classic flaps and I enjoy collecting the lovely colours but I have realised that I almost never wear them! In contrast I have a range of colours of B and K and wear them daily as they are just more practical and hard wearing


----------



## arius

This made me laugh out loud!


----------



## mochibabu

Fashion jewelry is not worth it... paying top bucks for something that is not gold and falls apart after some use, not really something I want to do


----------



## annaria

The new quota system is just mental. I’m glad I’m at purse peace.
This new system helps no one, not even Chanel.


----------



## beemeowmeow

"vintage chanel" is mostly overrated and overpriced in the market these days. hot take but i'd rather pay the money for a new bag than some of these exorbitant "vintage in pristine condition" bags.. used is used


----------



## beemeowmeow

880 said:


> The decline in quality of new bags versus older bags is greatly exaggerated. I’ve owned bags from 1990-present (with a long hiatus) and there were always some issues. I think people focus on microscopic flaws bc the bags cost so much more


So true, i see so many of these vintage resellers using this as a exaggeration as a method to oversell vintage bags lol


----------



## -flawless-

The heart bag looks tacky imo and looks like a replica.


----------



## poleneceline

I'm so sorry to do this to anyone who has this, but I absolutely hate the Chanel backpacks I've seen. The chevron one, or the quilted one. They all look like bucket bags with a lid on them to me and the straps look so uncomfortable as a backpack. I understand the love for luxury but I'd rather just get a 20 dollar jansport backpack like what I used in high school. It even had a durable leather bottom!

And I love the Chanel classic flaps and quilted bags in pictures but one time I tried on a few Chanel bags and they looked like grandma bags on me.


----------



## lala_retro

poleneinblack said:


> I'm so sorry to do this to anyone who has this, but I absolutely hate the Chanel backpacks I've seen. The chevron one, or the quilted one. They all look like bucket bags with a lid on them to me and the straps look so uncomfortable as a backpack. I understand the love for luxury but I'd rather just get a 20 dollar jansport backpack like what I used in high school. It even had a durable leather bottom!
> 
> And I love the Chanel classic flaps and quilted bags in pictures but one time I tried on a few Chanel bags and they looked like grandma bags on me.



omg bucket bags w/ lid...I just died


----------



## lala_retro

I hate unboxing videos of the heart bag w/ "unicorn" in the title....it's not a unicorn, it's hideous.


----------



## lala_retro

atlsweetpea11 said:


> do I need 3 shades of the same color?



if the color is light pink, my answer is yes. 

it's gotten to the point that my SA rolls her eyes when I ask to try on another right pink bag XD


----------



## bagsofguiltypleasure

I don’t like the fact that now almost many items.. shoes, bags, Jewelry seems to be scarce.. not available for sale etc etc. I wonder if their stocks are indeed that Low, logistics Problem or just creating scarcity to make ppl desire their products more. To a certain extent, many items are mass produced.
even visiting the store sin Paris, their stocks are so Low… including RTW.. which surprises me..


----------



## MBUIOGVA

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> I don’t like the fact that now almost many items.. shoes, bags, Jewelry seems to be scarce.. not available for sale etc etc. I wonder if their stocks are indeed that Low, logistics Problem or just creating scarcity to make ppl desire their products more. To a certain extent, many items are mass produced.
> even visiting the store sin Paris, their stocks are so Low… including RTW.. which surprises me..



Indeed.... how are they going to make money and pay their current employees?   Is there going to be a massive lay-off at Chanel because they want to sell less and be more exclusive?   

In the end.... I may stop buying Chanel because of the high probability of getting robbed instead of the price increases, less inventory, etc...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

lala_retro said:


> if the color is light pink, my answer is yes.
> 
> it's gotten to the point that my SA rolls her eyes when I ask to try on another right pink bag XD


Lol, my SA probably also feels the same when I ask her about beige bags. I had asked her about the 22A beige a few months back. She texted me last week to see if I wanted to reserve anything and I said no but then she called me mid week and said she put in a reserve for me for the beige CF. She said “I don’t want you to miss out on passing before seeing it irl so you can decide when it gets here.”  After a decade she obviously knows me more than I know myself. 

The Chanel journey can be addictive so I can understand why people like various shades of the same color. I just want to make sure I’m getting the most use out of what I buy and I find myself mostly reaching for the same handful of bags.


----------



## liz_

I love the classic double flap, I feel it gives more structure and security.
I like chevron and diamond.
I love reissue, it’s chain is beautiful and comfortable, can be worn crossbody and I feel safer carrying it since it’s low key.
I don’t like the heart bag looks like a little girls bag.
I don’t like the bags with charms in the leather it’s to busy and looks cheap.
I dislike the classic flap in lambskin due to it going flat.


----------



## Miarta

lala_retro said:


> if the color is light pink, my answer is yes.
> 
> it's gotten to the point that my SA rolls her eyes when I ask to try on another right pink bag XD


Lol


----------



## TraceySH

kn85 said:


> Agree! Almost all my bags are classic flaps and I enjoy collecting the lovely colours but I have realised that I almost never wear them! In contrast I have a range of colours of B and K and wear them daily as they are just more practical and hard wearing


This is EXACTLY me. I have too many classic flaps. In beautiful colors. But I don't ever wear them. I wear all my bright colored birkins all the time. ALL the time. But, for some reason, the colored flaps, although lovely to look at, are maybe just a little loud? I don't know...I think if I had the rainbow of flaps in reissues, I'd wear them more. But with the CF w/ CC it's maybe a little overboard in non-neutral colors.


----------



## kittymiette

I’m a classic girl so I’m not really loving all the iridescent unicorn bags and the Chanel 22


----------



## alxyoung

I’m irritated that for my level of spend, my SA has never “offered” me anything without me reaching out first. I recently passed on an item I’m still hunting because it had a visible tear in the leather. The look of annoyance I received was just unacceptable. I felt rushed out of the store.

This is after my SA telling me stories of other clients with production preferences even more stringent than mine. I’m talking measuring the distance between quilt stitches!

I’m relatively young. I just started my Chanel journey, happy to have been able to purchase 2 classics, but after this next purchase (who knows how long that will take), I think I’m done.

I refuse to be treated this way. Would rather light my money on fire. I won’t play the Hermes game. I don’t have the patience. I need Vuitton to elevate the sophistication of their styles before I go back.

Looks like I’ll be turning to fine jewelry and art.


----------



## MeBagaholic

My issue 
Why is Chanel going up to or even more than Hermes level when chanel bags are not handmade they are machine made in large supply.. correct me if im wrong please


----------



## sheeby

It feels like Chanel wants to take control over how bags are even "offered", so essentially we get put in our requests and then the power of who gets what is set by the boutique manager (and SA). This would also enable them to reduce the number of classic flaps and simply distribute the bags in this quota categories. I wonder if we'll really be "reserving" anything in the quota bucket or if we'll just be offered based on our wishlists and SA's understanding of what we want. This certainly would parallel Hermes' model, where the average customer is supposed to be thrilled to get an offer at all for a Kelly or Birkin, and will likely bend on specs just to get one. If it goes that route, it'll certainly be an entirely different experience and shifts the power almost entirely to Chanel. It's so unusual to see a brand in 2022 institute so many policies that are the exact opposite of customer centricity.


----------



## sassification

I am saying goodbye to Chanel.. i loved them in the past but now imma hafta break up with her.. atrocious customer service, even though we are shelling out tens of thousands but it is still considered as nothing to them

Yet i bought a basic shell basket bag from Loewe and received stellar service


----------



## MBUIOGVA

MBUIOGVA said:


> Indeed.... how are they going to make money and pay their current employees?   Is there going to be a massive lay-off at Chanel because they want to sell less and be more exclusive?
> 
> In the end.... I may stop buying Chanel because of the high probability of getting robbed instead of the price increases, less inventory, etc...



I am answering my own query here: according to a recent article on Business of Fashion, Chanel has had record sales in 2021, they are hiring an additional 3,500 sales associates and will be creating dedicated stores for top clients.

In any event, I am auto-programming my mind to associate my Chanel shopping to being not smart and pretentious.  And as I have said earlier, there’s no need for me to become a target for robbery.  I am discovering wonderful European brands that have great quality and are under the radar...
I have discovered new brands of tennis shoes especially, which are 100% leather.   As far as Chanel bags go, I am happy with the ones I have been able to buy until now.  I don’t need anymore.


----------



## Miarta

MeBagaholic said:


> My issue
> Why is Chanel going up to or even more than Hermes level when chanel bags are not handmade they are machine made in large supply.. correct me if im wrong please


Short answer ? Because WE are letting them do it!  Myself, personally I don’t believe that Chanel is on Hermès level and I will not be paying similar price I just plainly refuse. It’s not about money but they have to earn it.


----------



## JamaisAssez

To be fair, comparing Chanel to Hermès is like comparing apples and oranges. Hermès' hallmark = leather goods; Chanel's hallmark = ready-to-wear and haute couture.


----------



## poleneceline

Youtube recommended me these videos and now I've gone down the rabbit hole watching videos all about Chanel quality issues...




These might be some seriously controversial hot takes, but oh well. Chanel can do whatever they want with price increases and exclusivity because luxury goods are inelastic goods. The more expensive something is, the more you can't have it, the more people want it. But luxury goods are really just selling the brand image now, the items themselves aren't as important. That's why you can have quality issues and lower service but people still buy the products.

I just don't think Chanel and these big luxury houses can have it both ways. You can have your price increases and exclusivity, but don't be surprised when replicas and the secondhand market surge. What is the quality difference between a superfake and an actual Chanel bag? Maybe with the replica you actually get good customer service, you get straight stitches and a quality product, and you don't have to jump through hoops to get a classic flap. Not every person is going to buy into the illusion of luxury and high class when the products themselves don't always meet that standard. I'm against replicas for the most part, but I think these big luxury brands don't like replicas is because they shatter that illusion the brands have created around the products.

Of course, no shade to the people who buy Chanel. If you want it and it makes you happy, that's great and I'm happy for you. I just don't think it should be so hard to buy something.


----------



## axlm

poleneinblack said:


> Youtube recommended me these videos and now I've gone down the rabbit hole watching videos all about Chanel quality issues...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These might be some seriously controversial hot takes, but oh well. Chanel can do whatever they want with price increases and exclusivity because luxury goods are inelastic goods. The more expensive something is, the more you can't have it, the more people want it. But luxury goods are really just selling the brand image now, the items themselves aren't as important. That's why you can have quality issues and lower service but people still buy the products.
> 
> I just don't think Chanel and these big luxury houses can have it both ways. You can have your price increases and exclusivity, but don't be surprised when replicas and the secondhand market surge. What is the quality difference between a superfake and an actual Chanel bag? Maybe with the replica you actually get good customer service, you get straight stitches and a quality product, and you don't have to jump through hoops to get a classic flap. Not every person is going to buy into the illusion of luxury and high class when the products themselves don't always meet that standard. I'm against replicas for the most part, but I think these big luxury brands don't like replicas is because they shatter that illusion the brands have created around the products.
> 
> Of course, no shade to the people who buy Chanel. If you want it and it makes you happy, that's great and I'm happy for you. I just don't think it should be so hard to buy something.




I think you make a really interesting point about replicas, that they shatter the illusion the brands have created around the products. But the brands are shattering that illusion themselves with the reduction in quality.


----------



## Milosmum0307

liz_ said:


> I love the classic double flap, I feel it gives more structure and security.
> I like chevron and diamond.
> I love reissue, it’s chain is beautiful and comfortable, can be worn crossbody and I feel safer carrying it since it’s low key.
> I don’t like the heart bag looks like a little girls bag.
> I don’t like the bags with charms in the leather it’s to busy and looks cheap.
> I dislike the classic flap in lambskin due to it going flat.


You are my people.  (Except the last opinion.  I love a classic flap in lamb skin.  I do dislike when the quilts deflate, though, which is why I wouldn’t buy a vintage bag.)


----------



## AlexaKate

Micro bag that can’t fit in even the phone is just plain stupid to me….. despite how Chanel put them out as coveted pieces, spending USD2k for micro bag while you still have to find way/pockets to stash your hand sanitiser/ phone is just beyond my understanding


----------



## Kekebabe

Don't crucify me, but Chanel's classic flaps are for the old ladies. I will probably buy one when I reach 60s (on the 2nd thought, I will be still a young and cool 60-year granny, so no classic flaps for me)......


----------



## Cali2HI

I really dislike the price gouging of vintage/used bags at new/retail prices.


----------



## lulilu

Cali2HI said:


> I really dislike the price gouging of vintage/used bags at new/retail prices.


Yes!  And Hermes is worse -- bags at 2-3 times retail!  ugh


----------



## Tina1010

Kekebabe said:


> Don't crucify me, but Chanel's classic flaps are for the old ladies. I will probably buy one when I reach 60s (on the 2nd thought, I will be still a young and cool 60-year granny, so no classic flaps for me)......


Lol I felt that way about the medium size but I think the small is soooo cute!


----------



## rh.95

I’m still reading through the comments but here are mine:
- the clothes look ugly and the material looks itchy. imo people only buy Chanel clothes so that they can say they own a piece of Chanel clothing
- anything bigger than a medium bag just seems really impractical and difficult to carry
- the costume jewellery is so ugly!!!
- the bags are too expensive and really not worth it
- the 19 looks ugly and I hate the ‘CC’ logo on it
- I hate the inconsistency with strap lengths between similar sized bags (e.g. the small boy and the mini flap)
- the totes are a waste of money (same with the Dior ones). They’re made out of basic fabric! Not even leather! Just buy one off Amazon for a few bucks!
- those tiny bags or slgs or whatever they are that look like they’re made out of plastic and/or have those plastic ‘jewels’ on them look cheap and are pointless. Doesn’t look like anything can fit in them
- the hats!!! WHY?! Just go to any other store and buy a nicer one for like $10!
(There are probably more but that’s all that I can think of right now)


----------



## mzbaglady1

Chanel really? You refusing to not cancel  that damn nickel for a bag. Shame on you. And yes other large retailers in the area will cancel the bag fee if the customer asks.


----------



## Itinerantd

-Chanel will never have their classics be like Hermes birkin and Kelly as hard as they seem to be trying, as long as the abysmal current quality issues continue
-the quality of stuff being churned out now is comparable to fakes in the past, puffy low stitch count quality, shiny cheap-looking leather. They know people will buy basically anything with the CC logo on it and has some cute aspect to it (cute shape or girly color)
-the heart bag is the epitome of the second point above
-the boy bag hardware has a funerary look to me


----------



## luckylove

my latest unpopular opinion... I am just not loving the chanel 22 bag... it's so lazy and uninspired to produce a handbag that looks like a hefty garbage bag.


----------



## lulu212121

My unpopular opinion is that I love Chanel RTW!  I enjoy RTW far more than the bags and slg.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

My unpopular opinion is that some of the opinions I’ve seen here are not unpopular at all


----------



## pinkiridescentprincess

I am DONE with Chanel. I went to the HARRODS boutique a week ago and it was dignity-stripping. While I was looking at the costume jewelry trays along with another lovely young Asian woman, she was taking some pictures for her friend.

Then the SA suddenly raised her voice and yelled at her “I told you 3 times to not take pictures! Get out of the boutique, you’re not allowed to buy anything!!!”.

That poor woman nearly started crying, didn’t understand English so well, asked “what?” and said sorry many times over again. I was paralyzed. I don’t care about their new nonsensical company policy, this is not how you enforce your stupid rules.

Then I attempted to purchase the earrings I liked and I was NOT ALLOWED to purchase them. The SA told me that I had purchased two pairs in the last 2 months already (both of which were presents for my mom) and couldn’t buy any more costume jewelry.

I was very startled and asked if there was any way I could still purchase it. I offered to do it through my mother’s account. Then the SA (which was a different one from the one who kicked the lady out) raised her voice at me, everyone stared, and yelled “DO YOU WANT ME TO BREAK CHANEL RULES FOR yOu?!”.

I was absolutely appalled. I will never purchase from this brand EVER again. Even if you DO implement masochistic rules, you can easily say “I know you love these earrings and they are stunning but unfortunately due to our new policies you have to wait until X. I’m really sorry.”

It used to be my favorite brand and my mother and I have spent 50.000£ on this brand over the years. I’m not a masochist and I refuse to see other customers degraded in my presence. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

I made an official complaint with HARRODS customer service and they will forward it to Chanel’s HARRODS manager. They promised to contact me but still haven’t. 

Shows how much they “care”. I’m not crawling on all fours and begging for anyone’s permission.

This is the exact reason I refuse to purchase anything Hermès and had Chanel implemented this game from the start, I would have never started with them either. 

My dignity is doing just fine and I don’t have anything to prove to the outside world. I’m not going to participate in humiliation olympics for the biggest prizes of the best and longest humiliation.

Luxury shopping experiences should make you feel well taken care of, respected, valued and pampered. Not degraded.

I can respect an “authentic” limited supply and waiting time, like with Rolex watches, but I never want to hold an item in my hands again, that is in stock, while in store - and be told that I can’t have it and have to wait like a circus animal for my turn until the brand decides I’m “worthy” again.


----------



## pinkiridescentprincess

It is blatantly obvious that they view 99% of their customers as naive, trusting IDIOTS who will pay anything and humiliate themselves for months on end for plastic earrings, Aliexpress pearls, uncomfortable shoes with tacky logos EVERYWHERE, ready to wear which looks like it won’t last one wash, bags which fall apart after one wear and SA’s who spark PTSD from your childhood bullies. 

I am convinced the SA’s and management are laughing their asses off about us when no one is looking.

Their actions show how little they value their loyal customers. Unless you’re dropping oil tycoon money on them, you’re basically peasant scum to them and they treat you as such.

Shopping at H & M feels more respectful than this. They’re at least honest that their materials aren’t the best and charge you accordingly. The staff are also far more pleasant.

I can’t believe how much I spent on this brand. I look at my collection now with both love and hate.


----------



## nycmamaofone

pinkiridescentprincess said:


> I am DONE with Chanel. I went to the HARRODS boutique a week ago and it was dignity-stripping. While I was looking at the costume jewelry trays along with another lovely young Asian woman, she was taking some pictures for her friend.
> 
> Then the SA suddenly raised her voice and yelled at her “I told you 3 times to not take pictures! Get out of the boutique, you’re not allowed to buy anything!!!”.
> 
> That poor woman nearly started crying, didn’t understand English so well, asked “what?” and said sorry many times over again. I was paralyzed. I don’t care about their new nonsensical company policy, this is not how you enforce your stupid rules.
> 
> Then I attempted to purchase the earrings I liked and I was NOT ALLOWED to purchase them. The SA told me that I had purchased two pairs in the last 2 months already (both of which were presents for my mom) and couldn’t buy any more costume jewelry.
> 
> I was very startled and asked if there was any way I could still purchase it. I offered to do it through my mother’s account. Then the SA (which was a different one from the one who kicked the lady out) raised her voice at me, everyone stared, and yelled “DO YOU WANT ME TO BREAK CHANEL RULES FOR yOu?!”.
> 
> I was absolutely appalled. I will never purchase from this brand EVER again. Even if you DO implement masochistic rules, you can easily say “I know you love these earrings and they are stunning but unfortunately due to our new policies you have to wait until X. I’m really sorry.”
> 
> It used to be my favorite brand and my mother and I have spent 50.000£ on this brand over the years. I’m not a masochist and I refuse to see other customers degraded in my presence. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
> 
> I made an official complaint with HARRODS customer service and they will forward it to Chanel’s HARRODS manager. They promised to contact me but still haven’t.
> 
> Shows how much they “care”. I’m not crawling on all fours and begging for anyone’s permission.
> 
> This is the exact reason I refuse to purchase anything Hermès and had Chanel implemented this game from the start, I would have never started with them either.
> 
> My dignity is doing just fine and I don’t have anything to prove to the outside world. I’m not going to participate in humiliation olympics for the biggest prizes of the best and longest humiliation.
> 
> Luxury shopping experiences should make you feel well taken care of, respected, valued and pampered. Not degraded.
> 
> I can respect an “authentic” limited supply and waiting time, like with Rolex watches, but I never want to hold an item in my hands again, that is in stock, while in store - and be told that I can’t have it and have to wait like a circus animal for my turn until the brand decides I’m “worthy” again.


Omg I can’t believe that rudeness. That is absolutely unacceptable.


----------



## pinkiridescentprincess

nycmamaofone said:


> Omg I can’t believe that rudeness. That is absolutely unacceptable.



Completely agree. First, I wanted to cry on behalf of the lovely customer. 
Then, I walked away disrespected, defeated and stared at by customers around me.

How you can literally BULLY CUSTOMERS at THIS PRICE POINT is beyond me.

I witnessed 3 SA’s acting like this that day, completely impatient and rude. Acting like they’re doing YOU a favor. This is no coincidence. These are orders coming from the very top - and it’s obvious that SA’s are getting off on their power trip of putting customers “in their place”.


----------



## mzbaglady1

pinkiridescentprincess said:


> I am DONE with Chanel. I went to the HARRODS boutique a week ago and it was dignity-stripping. While I was looking at the costume jewelry trays along with another lovely young Asian woman, she was taking some pictures for her friend.
> 
> Then the SA suddenly raised her voice and yelled at her “I told you 3 times to not take pictures! Get out of the boutique, you’re not allowed to buy anything!!!”.
> 
> That poor woman nearly started crying, didn’t understand English so well, asked “what?” and said sorry many times over again. I was paralyzed. I don’t care about their new nonsensical company policy, this is not how you enforce your stupid rules.
> 
> Then I attempted to purchase the earrings I liked and I was NOT ALLOWED to purchase them. The SA told me that I had purchased two pairs in the last 2 months already (both of which were presents for my mom) and couldn’t buy any more costume jewelry.
> 
> I was very startled and asked if there was any way I could still purchase it. I offered to do it through my mother’s account. Then the SA (which was a different one from the one who kicked the lady out) raised her voice at me, everyone stared, and yelled “DO YOU WANT ME TO BREAK CHANEL RULES FOR yOu?!”.
> 
> I was absolutely appalled. I will never purchase from this brand EVER again. Even if you DO implement masochistic rules, you can easily say “I know you love these earrings and they are stunning but unfortunately due to our new policies you have to wait until X. I’m really sorry.”
> 
> It used to be my favorite brand and my mother and I have spent 50.000£ on this brand over the years. I’m not a masochist and I refuse to see other customers degraded in my presence. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
> 
> I made an official complaint with HARRODS customer service and they will forward it to Chanel’s HARRODS manager. They promised to contact me but still haven’t.
> 
> Shows how much they “care”. I’m not crawling on all fours and begging for anyone’s permission.
> 
> This is the exact reason I refuse to purchase anything Hermès and had Chanel implemented this game from the start, I would have never started with them either.
> 
> My dignity is doing just fine and I don’t have anything to prove to the outside world. I’m not going to participate in humiliation olympics for the biggest prizes of the best and longest humiliation.
> 
> Luxury shopping experiences should make you feel well taken care of, respected, valued and pampered. Not degraded.
> 
> I can respect an “authentic” limited supply and waiting time, like with Rolex watches, but I never want to hold an item in my hands again, that is in stock, while in store - and be told that I can’t have it and have to wait like a circus animal for my turn until the brand decides I’m “worthy” again.


Oh my goodness. Sorry to hear your story about a rude Sa. This is no way to treat a customer. I would have immediately posted this type of behavior all over various social media platforms. I think I would have taken all of my Chanel products and have gotten rid of them. For me every time I would have looked at a pair of shoes, rtw, handbags in my closet this would triggered the incident of the hostile Sa.


----------



## pinkiridescentprincess

mzbaglady1 said:


> Oh my goodness. Sorry to hear your story about a rude Sa. This is no way to treat a customer. I would have immediately posted this type of behavior all over various social media platforms. I think I would have taken all of my Chanel products and have gotten rid of them. For me every time I would have looked at a pair of shoes, rtw, handbags in my closet this would triggered the incident of the hostile Sa.


Thank you for your kind words. ❤ I indeed cannot look at my previously beloved pieces anymore. I have so much costume jewelry I absolutely adore, a few bags I love, shoes, scarves but now I look at them and I instantly feel bullied again.

I will put them in the back of my closet and avoid their sight for 6 months at least. I’ll decide what to do with it later.

I feel so bamboozled. How a brand can completely change their values, get rid of every shred of consistency and integrity overnight… very disappointed.

It breaks my heart because item wise there is so much I love in the collections but now it just hurts me more than it brings joy and when I think of visiting another boutique it gives me an anxiety attack.

Should I prepare myself to get ignored? Snarked at? Bullied? Disrespected? I’m putting an end to this abusive relationship. I didn’t sign up for this.

You know it’s toxic when you can’t live with it - but also can’t live without it.

As much as this is a third world extremely privileged “problem” to have, the disrespect still shouldn’t be tolerated.

All of us worked extremely hard to get here, partly because we wanted to afford these items. I know I did.

But we must remember that the brand got here only because someone , somewhere, someday decided that it had value and some people agreed that it had value.

Customers GAVE the brand that power for its’ excellence, quality, integrity, values and message.

That same power can be withdrawn at any moment again.

Seeing how they have betrayed their loyal customers and worst of all, their CORE VALUES, there will be far more who will abandon ship once it truly sinks in how much “the rules” have changed.

They have compromised and worsened absolutely everything in the pursuit of MONEY. Greed won’t sustain them much longer.

Pride ALWAYS comes before the fall.


----------



## nycmamaofone

pinkiridescentprincess said:


> Completely agree. First, I wanted to cry on behalf of the lovely customer.
> Then, I walked away disrespected, defeated and stared at by customers around me.
> 
> How you can literally BULLY CUSTOMERS at THIS PRICE POINT is beyond me.
> 
> I witnessed 3 SA’s acting like this that day, completely impatient and rude. Acting like they’re doing YOU a favor. This is no coincidence. These are orders coming from the very top - and it’s obvious that SA’s are getting off on their power trip of putting customers “in their place”.


Do you mind indicating what location this was at? And I agree with the other poster about blasting them on social media.


----------



## pinkiridescentprincess

nycmamaofone said:


> Do you mind indicating what location this was at? And I agree with the other poster about blasting them on social media.



At HARRODS, the most luxurious department store in London. Extra disappointing. I don’t want to start a YouTube channel haha


----------



## Saaski

I feel a little bad that this seems to be an unpopular opinion (or rather, semi unusual experience?) but I've had nothing but good experiences with my SA. She's generous with her time, brings out both new and past season pieces she thinks I might be interested in, and lets me spend ages with an item if I'm trying to decide without making me feel rushed. She's also not made me feel badly if I end up passing on something, even if I've reserved it with deposit.

I know it's about making a sale (and that most of these points seem pretty basic customer service!) but I do appreciate working with her, and I've enjoyed my Chanel experiences as a result.


----------



## Tina1010

Saaski said:


> I feel a little bad that this seems to be an unpopular opinion (or rather, semi unusual experience?) but I've had nothing but good experiences with my SA. She's generous with her time, brings out both new and past season pieces she thinks I might be interested in, and lets me spend ages with an item if I'm trying to decide without making me feel rushed. She's also not made me feel badly if I end up passing on something, even if I've reserved it with deposit.
> 
> I know it's about making a sale (and that most of these points seem pretty basic customer service!) but I do appreciate working with her, and I've enjoyed my Chanel experiences as a result.


Where is this SA located  
I've also have one location with good SA (and I really hope she can get me the bag I want).  But at another location, the SA that I purchased from was a bit odd.  She started to lecture me and ask me in a off putting tone what I knew about the bag.  I couldn't tell if it was coming from a place of passion or if she thought I didn't belong, her tone wasn't friendly. I'm not a VIP and I just wanted a fun experience at Chanel shopping for a bag that I've been dreaming of for over a decade, I didn't think I was going in for a stern interview! It was weird.


----------



## exitedaboutbags

purpleggplant said:


> -I prefer caviar leather on flap bags
> -I don’t like the jumbo and maxi size flap bags
> -I think a lot of the Chanel costume jewelry looks tacky
> -I think the boy bags are really ugly
> 
> Sorry if you guys like it



I do agree with you in all exept the caviar leather, I like the lambskin leather best


----------



## poleneceline

pinkiridescentprincess said:


> I am DONE with Chanel. I went to the HARRODS boutique a week ago and it was dignity-stripping. While I was looking at the costume jewelry trays along with another lovely young Asian woman, she was taking some pictures for her friend.
> 
> Then the SA suddenly raised her voice and yelled at her “I told you 3 times to not take pictures! Get out of the boutique, you’re not allowed to buy anything!!!”.
> 
> That poor woman nearly started crying, didn’t understand English so well, asked “what?” and said sorry many times over again. I was paralyzed. I don’t care about their new nonsensical company policy, this is not how you enforce your stupid rules.
> 
> Then I attempted to purchase the earrings I liked and I was NOT ALLOWED to purchase them. The SA told me that I had purchased two pairs in the last 2 months already (both of which were presents for my mom) and couldn’t buy any more costume jewelry.
> 
> I was very startled and asked if there was any way I could still purchase it. I offered to do it through my mother’s account. Then the SA (which was a different one from the one who kicked the lady out) raised her voice at me, everyone stared, and yelled “DO YOU WANT ME TO BREAK CHANEL RULES FOR yOu?!”.
> 
> I was absolutely appalled. I will never purchase from this brand EVER again. Even if you DO implement masochistic rules, you can easily say “I know you love these earrings and they are stunning but unfortunately due to our new policies you have to wait until X. I’m really sorry.”
> 
> It used to be my favorite brand and my mother and I have spent 50.000£ on this brand over the years. I’m not a masochist and I refuse to see other customers degraded in my presence. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
> 
> I made an official complaint with HARRODS customer service and they will forward it to Chanel’s HARRODS manager. They promised to contact me but still haven’t.
> 
> Shows how much they “care”. I’m not crawling on all fours and begging for anyone’s permission.
> 
> This is the exact reason I refuse to purchase anything Hermès and had Chanel implemented this game from the start, I would have never started with them either.
> 
> My dignity is doing just fine and I don’t have anything to prove to the outside world. I’m not going to participate in humiliation olympics for the biggest prizes of the best and longest humiliation.
> 
> Luxury shopping experiences should make you feel well taken care of, respected, valued and pampered. Not degraded.
> 
> I can respect an “authentic” limited supply and waiting time, like with Rolex watches, but I never want to hold an item in my hands again, that is in stock, while in store - and be told that I can’t have it and have to wait like a circus animal for my turn until the brand decides I’m “worthy” again.



Yeah, this I really don't get. First of all, this absolute windfall of demand for Chanel is 100 percent from social media and people sharing pictures of the handbags. What is the point of stopping free advertising? Secondly, Chanel is making a ridiculous amount of money despite lower quality products and price increases simply because people want the brand image. This brand image is a classy, elegant woman plus Karl Lagerfeld's work, and Chanel has been coasting on this image for years now, making tons of profit. This SA is destroying the golden egg here with their rude behavior. If you can't meet the brand image, what else does Chanel have going for it?


----------



## poleneceline

bagsofguiltypleasure said:


> I don’t like the fact that now almost many items.. shoes, bags, Jewelry seems to be scarce.. not available for sale etc etc. I wonder if their stocks are indeed that Low, logistics Problem or just creating scarcity to make ppl desire their products more. To a certain extent, many items are mass produced.
> even visiting the store sin Paris, their stocks are so Low… including RTW.. which surprises me..



I think it's just a game they're playing to be coy. Artificial demand and artificial scarcity, all for items that are mass produced with quality issues.


----------



## Saaski

Tina1010 said:


> Where is this SA located
> I've also have one location with good SA (and I really hope she can get me the bag I want).  But at another location, the SA that I purchased from was a bit odd.  She started to lecture me and ask me in a off putting tone what I knew about the bag.  I couldn't tell if it was coming from a place of passion or if she thought I didn't belong, her tone wasn't friendly. I'm not a VIP and I just wanted a fun experience at Chanel shopping for a bag that I've been dreaming of for over a decade, I didn't think I was going in for a stern interview! It was weird.


I'm sorry to hear about that! That's why I said mine seems "unpopular." I hear more and more about unpleasant experiences


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Saaski said:


> I feel a little bad that this seems to be an unpopular opinion (or rather, semi unusual experience?) but I've had nothing but good experiences with my SA. She's generous with her time, brings out both new and past season pieces she thinks I might be interested in, and lets me spend ages with an item if I'm trying to decide without making me feel rushed. She's also not made me feel badly if I end up passing on something, even if I've reserved it with deposit.
> 
> I know it's about making a sale (and that most of these points seem pretty basic customer service!) but I do appreciate working with her, and I've enjoyed my Chanel experiences as a result.


I agree with you in that I also have an AMAZING SA.  She is kind, thoughtful, and patient.  I've known and worked with her for over a decade and she's been awesome.  During COVID we talked about me having to get bags from other places because they didn't have them at her location, they didn't buy a particular style, or she couldn't get it transferred from another location.  She was fine with it and supportive.  If she ever left Chanel I don't know what I would do lol.

ETA: there are plenty nice and great SAs out there. I hate to hear about the terrible experiences that others have had and hope they can connect with someone pleasant.


----------



## pinkiridescentprincess

I’m really glad you guys had great experiences ❤️ All of them are valid. But it is indeed correct that the amount of bad experiences is unacceptably high, which really spoils everything overall. Dior is known for excellent customer service and you don’t even think or fear getting disrespected when you walk in. With Chanel it’s walking on eggshells & hoping no one beats you with a stick…


----------



## AlexaKate

pinkiridescentprincess said:


> I am DONE with Chanel. I went to the HARRODS boutique a week ago and it was dignity-stripping. While I was looking at the costume jewelry trays along with another lovely young Asian woman, she was taking some pictures for her friend.
> 
> Then the SA suddenly raised her voice and yelled at her “I told you 3 times to not take pictures! Get out of the boutique, you’re not allowed to buy anything!!!”.
> 
> That poor woman nearly started crying, didn’t understand English so well, asked “what?” and said sorry many times over again. I was paralyzed. I don’t care about their new nonsensical company policy, this is not how you enforce your stupid rules.
> 
> Then I attempted to purchase the earrings I liked and I was NOT ALLOWED to purchase them. The SA told me that I had purchased two pairs in the last 2 months already (both of which were presents for my mom) and couldn’t buy any more costume jewelry.
> 
> I was very startled and asked if there was any way I could still purchase it. I offered to do it through my mother’s account. Then the SA (which was a different one from the one who kicked the lady out) raised her voice at me, everyone stared, and yelled “DO YOU WANT ME TO BREAK CHANEL RULES FOR yOu?!”.
> 
> I was absolutely appalled. I will never purchase from this brand EVER again. Even if you DO implement masochistic rules, you can easily say “I know you love these earrings and they are stunning but unfortunately due to our new policies you have to wait until X. I’m really sorry.”
> 
> It used to be my favorite brand and my mother and I have spent 50.000£ on this brand over the years. I’m not a masochist and I refuse to see other customers degraded in my presence. Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.
> 
> I made an official complaint with HARRODS customer service and they will forward it to Chanel’s HARRODS manager. They promised to contact me but still haven’t.
> 
> Shows how much they “care”. I’m not crawling on all fours and begging for anyone’s permission.
> 
> This is the exact reason I refuse to purchase anything Hermès and had Chanel implemented this game from the start, I would have never started with them either.
> 
> My dignity is doing just fine and I don’t have anything to prove to the outside world. I’m not going to participate in humiliation olympics for the biggest prizes of the best and longest humiliation.
> 
> Luxury shopping experiences should make you feel well taken care of, respected, valued and pampered. Not degraded.
> 
> I can respect an “authentic” limited supply and waiting time, like with Rolex watches, but I never want to hold an item in my hands again, that is in stock, while in store - and be told that I can’t have it and have to wait like a circus animal for my turn until the brand decides I’m “worthy” again.


That’s such a horrific experience !! Please update us if there is any reply from the Chanel boutique manger


----------



## tpm1224

I don’t like Chanel has 6 seasons. It’s so hard to keep up with. I realize some people love it, but doesn’t seem so luxurious for me, more like fast fashion churning. Lol


----------



## tpm1224

And there is nothing so special about the “unicorn” caramel color. The color has been released 3 times already in the 19 bag.


----------



## pinkiridescentprincess

AlexaKate said:


> That’s such a horrific experience !! Please update us if there is any reply from the Chanel boutique manger


Nope, nothing. I’m sure they laughed and went “oh no! anyways”


----------



## opensesame

Carrying a Chanel doesn’t ”elevate,” one’s look. Ugly styling won’t suddenly look refined by carrying a Chanel.


----------



## poleneceline

At first I thought the Chanel 22 bag was silly because it's just a drawstring bag, but after a few weeks I appreciate that the bag is meant to be casual, like for gym and grocery shopping. However, it seems like even though the design is casual, the material is more fragile. Has anyone else encountered quality issues with their Chanel 22? How does that make sense? Why make a casual design with material that needs to be babied? Can someone explain to me the reasoning behind Chanel's logic?


----------



## Alienza

I think Chanel needs to be more creative (in a good way) in naming their bags. They should learn from Fendi that came up with fun names for their bags.


----------



## Zsuzysamanta

pinkiridescentprincess said:


> At HARRODS, the most luxurious department store in London. Extra disappointing. I don’t want to start a YouTube channel haha


You mean the place for worst customer service,it’s known for that really…


----------



## TPFer2015

My worst Chanel experience was also at Harrods, so much so I turned down a waitlisted bag and simply refused to purchase it from a rather rude SA. I went in to see and potentially pick up something. The SA gave me 5 mins too look over the item and kept barking at me if I wanted to buy it or not. Needless to say, I left without purchasing. 




Zsuzysamanta said:


> You mean the place for worst customer service,it’s known for that really…


----------



## cerulean blue

Zsuzysamanta said:


> You mean the place for worst customer service,it’s known for that really…



I heard a few people call it ‘Horrids’ for that reason. Not discounting the severity of the situation ofc. It was extremely unprofessional of that SA. 


poleneinblack said:


> At first I thought the Chanel 22 bag was silly because it's just a drawstring bag, but after a few weeks I appreciate that the bag is meant to be casual, like for gym and grocery shopping. However, it seems like even though the design is casual, the material is more fragile. Has anyone else encountered quality issues with their Chanel 22? How does that make sense? Why make a casual design with material that needs to be babied? Can someone explain to me the reasoning behind Chanel's logic?



imo (non metallic) lambskin isn’t really fragile, just ages differently. I find scratches/scuffs on lambskin can be easily smoothed over with a gentle massage and ultimately imperceptible. The soft nature of lamb skin and the way it ages (soft and slouchy) probably lends to the everyday casualness of the bag’s purpose and design. just imo


----------



## JamaisAssez

poleneinblack said:


> Yeah, this I really don't get. First of all, this absolute windfall of demand for Chanel is 100 percent from social media and people sharing pictures of the handbags. What is the point of stopping free advertising? Secondly, Chanel is making a ridiculous amount of money despite lower quality products and price increases simply because people want the brand image. This brand image is a classy, elegant woman plus Karl Lagerfeld's work, and Chanel has been coasting on this image for years now, making tons of profit. This SA is destroying the golden egg here with their rude behavior. If you can't meet the brand image, what else does Chanel have going for it?





poleneinblack said:


> I think it's just a game they're playing to be coy. Artificial demand and artificial scarcity, all for items that are mass produced with quality issues.



Thank you for sharing @poleneinblack, I enjoyed reading your comments.

CHANEL is the *no. 1 luxury brand in the world* with 51 million instagram followers (LV = 48 million, Hermès 12 million). From a business perspective they are very smart and careful not to follow the foosteps of Michael Kors (product overexposure + market oversaturation = brand devaluation). As the *most valuable luxury brand in the world* they can really do whatever they want and we as consumers will still buy it (yes, I truly believe this), so I'm in favour of them opening VIP boutiques., cancelling sales and increasing prices.

Incidentally, when Gabrielle Chanel was alive she only did haute couture, so the VIP boutiques are really just CHANEL's way of going back to its roots of serving an elite clientele.

*Let's be honest here: the allure of CHANEL is keeping its access very INaccessible. Scarcity marketing cultivates desire. It's a proven psychological phenomenon and that's why Hermès' game works. People want it more when they cannot get it easily. 

TL;DR =* CHANEL is not an aspirational brand like Louis Vuitton (lower class, middle class, whatever; anyone can buy as long as they save up). Exclusivity sells.


----------



## katlina

unpopular opinion:

i think the heat bag looks like a little girls toy bag.


----------



## boyinterrupted

sassification said:


> I am saying goodbye to Chanel.. i loved them in the past but now imma hafta break up with her.. atrocious customer service, even though we are shelling out tens of thousands but it is still considered as nothing to them
> 
> Yet i bought a basic shell basket bag from Loewe and received stellar service


I second this opinion haha


----------



## Purseholic2

pinkiridescentprincess said:


> Completely agree. First, I wanted to cry on behalf of the lovely customer.
> Then, I walked away disrespected, defeated and stared at by customers around me.
> 
> How you can literally BULLY CUSTOMERS at THIS PRICE POINT is beyond me.
> 
> I witnessed 3 SA’s acting like this that day, completely impatient and rude. Acting like they’re doing YOU a favor. This is no coincidence. These are orders coming from the very top - and it’s obvious that SA’s are getting off on their power trip of putting customers “in their place”.



I’m horrified and livid for you! It’s disheartening that you’re a longtime customer & yet their behaviour was despicable. I 100% agree with you about the rudeness via orders from the top. At Chanel Yorkdale (Canada), a male SA was downright rude with me. I was seriously interested in the black mini I was being “shown” but the nonsense spewing from his mouth made me uncomfortable in the pit of my stomach. I wanted to see another bag and he lectured me that he can’t keep letting customers touch all the bags. Like was he serious ?! I was about to buy a bag and he couldn’t show me one more?! The jerk also lied to me that I couldn’t even exchange the bag if I bought it (haven’t bought Chanel in a few years so I half-believed him). His worst offence was condescendingly saying “Rue cambon decides the launch dates; do you know RC?! It’s in Paris.” I’ve been to Paris multiple times so this was the last straw. Finally, he kept saying “don’t buy it” to me just because I had mentioned I was looking for a green mini. Even when I asked him to ring it up he said “don’t buy it.” And you know what ? I didn’t and I did NOT regret it despite wanting the bag. I wasn’t about to drop a chunk of $ after that treatment. I chided myself for almost going through with the purchase.

Happy ending - less than 24 hours later I bought the same exact mini (this SA did not hesitate to let me compare 2 minis) from a different boutique. Not only was the experience lovely , the mini I ended up was flawless unlike the one the jerk SA had “shown” me.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Why would any customer want to patronize any business where they are verbally berated and humiliated to spend a couple of thousands of dollars? These Sa cannot get away with this type of behavior when the consumer follows up with complaints to the top of a company.


----------



## amelrod1

tpm1224 said:


> And there is nothing so special about the “unicorn” caramel color. The color has been released 3 times already in the 19 bag.


Unpopular opinion:  And it looks like baby poo.


----------



## linhtp411

- Almost everything I have bought recently is defective. Scarfs have snags, flap bags are crooked, lambskin bags have deflated quilts in some spots and marks too, one caviar bag has cracks on the bottom, one pearl crush bag has the ball stuck--can't move it whatsoever, twisted chains drive me nuts!!!, inconsistency in strap drop for the same bag style  even SLGs have flaws.... They need to do something about that because it devalues the brand! Where's quality control?
- They repeat colors too often!! I know they want to sell more but that takes away the uniqueness of the brand. Remember everyone loved grey? They started releasing grey colors in all different styles. And then what? Pink? Light pink? Sakura pink? Dark pink? Here's another 3427 pink bags. And caramel? Now it's more like a permanent color and everyone has at least one item in caramel. So boring. Back then, when they released a shade of pink, it was so limited and once the bags are sold out, that's it. You may never be able to get the same bag anymore and whoever can grab one gets to appreciate the bag more. Now if you don't get one, there will be another one coming out soon. That drives people to sell more than keeping because they can make some profits out of it and get the same bag later just because they can. It's like buying ice cream from Target, if you don't get it now, get it later it's ok.
- Some jewelry items are so ugly. Like why?????? 
- RTW items are definitely ugly and not worth it. I showed my husband some items and he just shook his head.
- The brand lacks creativity. Every recent design is so trendy and lazy. Here's what's going on at Chanel:
~~ We need to come out with a new dust bag for classics. How about we remove the coco figure and just stamp CHANEL on the dust bag, save on ink? Done!
~~ The boy bag has lost its popularity and it has so many flaws in design. How about we make it more inconvenient by reducing capacity (I mean cutting the corners) and make it round so people can't fit anything in it anymore? And we give it a new name: messenger boy bag and people will run for it? Done!
~~ We need a new hobo bag but we need to cut the cost. How about we make the same bag as this Helfty trash bag and put CHANEL letters on the front so Hefty won't sue us. If the letters fall out, great, they buy a new bag, more profits for us? Done!
(some jokes above are for entertaining purposes but yea... Chanel is not the same brand anymore)


----------



## Milosmum0307

amelrod1 said:


> Unpopular opinion:  And it looks like baby poo.


Thank you for this.  It reminds me of the horrific substance that used to appear in my son’s diaper when he was an infant, but I didn’t want to be the first to say that, lol. When I used to shop for vintage and pre-owned Chanel bags (past tense because while I still love a good bargain, I have been spooked away from the secondary market by the poisonous combination of super fakes and stupidly inflated prices), I would often get momentarily excited about an unusually inexpensive bag before coming to my senses and thinking, “Well, of course it’s affordable.  No one wants that heinous color.”  I would expect that particular caramel color to be one of those bags in the future, and it surprises me that it is actually so popular right now.  And I say this as someone who loves a good neutral.


----------



## eunicorn

linhtp411 said:


> ~~ The boy bag has lost its popularity and it has so many flaws in design. How about we make it more inconvenient by reducing capacity (I mean cutting the corners) and make it round so people can't fit anything in it anymore? And we give it a new name: messenger boy bag and people will run for it? Done!




You make some great and funny points!  I definitely just bought the boy messenger style and love it. Granted, I'm tiny and have stuck to a small iPhone since the iPhone SE (iPhone 13mini now!) and don't carry a ton with me. I agree the brand does seem like it's devaluing itself with some of their tactics lately. And I don't like the 22 at all.


----------



## PurseUOut

amelrod1 said:


> Unpopular opinion:  And it looks like baby poo.



I can't unsee it now lol


----------



## newblonde

katlina said:


> unpopular opinion:
> 
> i think the heat bag looks like a little girls toy bag.



I was going to say the same thing. Looks like a kindergartener’s bag. I was stunned when I first started seeing it here and grown women carrying it.


----------



## fluoxetine

- I don't like Chanel 22 bag, WTF is this ?! Nothing to do with Coco...
- Idem for hearts bags, I find them so ridiculous :x 
- There are not enough Mademoiselle locks, too many CC logos is too much


----------



## 880

atlsweetpea11 said:


> she ever left Chanel I don't know what I would do lol.



+1000

agree with some posts here that I generally prefer RTW to bags

I would never buy anything from an SA who made me feel uncomfortable

By the way, I adore my micro stingray boy bag even though it barely fits my cardcase lol. And, this is after years of loathing the boy bag. I’m a late adapter


----------



## DrTr

JamaisAssez said:


> Thank you for sharing @poleneinblack, I enjoyed reading your comments.
> 
> CHANEL is the *no. 1 luxury brand in the world* with 51 million instagram followers (LV = 48 million, Hermès 12 million). From a business perspective they are very smart and careful not to follow the foosteps of Michael Kors (product overexposure + market oversaturation = brand devaluation). As the *most valuable luxury brand in the world* they can really do whatever they want and we as consumers will still buy it (yes, I truly believe this), so I'm in favour of them opening VIP boutiques., cancelling sales and increasing prices.
> 
> Incidentally, when Gabrielle Chanel was alive she only did haute couture, so the VIP boutiques are really just CHANEL's way of going back to its roots of serving an elite clientele.
> 
> *Let's be honest here: the allure of CHANEL is keeping its access very INaccessible. Scarcity marketing cultivates desire. It's a proven psychological phenomenon and that's why Hermès' game works. People want it more when they cannot get it easily.
> 
> TL;DR =* CHANEL is not an aspirational brand like Louis Vuitton (lower class, middle class, whatever; anyone can buy as long as they save up). Exclusivity sells.


Well, number 1 in the world based on what? There are many metrics and measures, and impeccable service is one measure as well. I don’t think IG followers only indicate the ranking - just one bit of information among multitudes.  The Kardashians often have 350 million followers on IG - does that make them “classy“ or “elite”? And as H is privately owned, their numbers aren’t public the same way.  I actually do think chanel is churning almost fast fashion if they do 6 releases a year, and with the many many complaints about quality, and hideous customer service, it’s hard for me to see them as number one in luxury. And I do think they are an aspirational brand as are most all luxury houses. Many can buy whether they are wealthy or whether they worked their butts off and earned their lovely bag (and people who work for a living are not lower class or middle class - they are human beings) And unlike many of us on tpf there are millions that don’t care one bit about luxury bags or haute couture even if they have billions. Hard to believe for many of us here I know.

Chanel seems to wish they had the luxury and cachet of Hermes in their bags, they sure price bags now like they are H now but their bags simply aren’t worth that much, never will be, aren’t made in the same careful and hand stitched way, and won’t last over time the same way. H for sure has my loyalty - I have 10 year old bags that look brand new after much use. And their skins are second to none. When their only Box calf partner closed his ranch awhile back, H quit making boxcalf bags until they found just the right partner again - it was years. What meticulous attention to quality and detail. Thank dog LVMH didn’t succeed in their sketchy secret stock buys to gain a controlling interest from H illegally. They had to pay a major fine after they were caught by the French government and they would have ruined Hermes. I have H, LV, Chanel and H will always have my heart. No one does color like them either! But I enjoy my Chanel and LV too - different bags for different things. LV canvas was invaluable during the height of Covid as I didn’t worry about hand sanitizer as much. 

And Chanel has done what so many luxury houses (except Hermes, they do price increases based more on actual costs they incurred rather than profit gouging) have done which is obscene - every few month price increases and engaging in profit gouging. Fair enough, no one HAS to buy luxury and if those prices are ok with some, of course people will buy from them directly. No matter how ridiculous their prices are and they are ridiculous at this point and utterly divorced from reality in true cost of goods sold. I  was determined not to buy directly from them.

And Gabrielle Chanel? She did a lot more than fashion - her checkered history with Nazi Germany stains the brand for me - and serving ”elite” clientele hits differently knowing her history. I’m aware many huge companies did the same, but that doesn’t make it right or easy to stomach.

I have 2 small Chanel’s - a boy and WOC (just realized neither was she involved in) in calfskin and lambskin, and they are beautiful and I love using them, they are nice, but not H nice, and I don’t want another Chanel (caviar leather feels more plastic to me than calf or lambskin even if it is more durable, the hand of the skin is vital to me) because I find many of their bags simply not desirable (they give me an old lady vibe at a very insane price!!, but we each have our own likes and dislikes, and I’m not 30 anymore so I can say that  , still don’t want most of their bags) I didn’t want to play games at the boutiques. Chanel hands down has been the rudest to me and other customers I’ve seen, openly, when walking in, and I immediately walked right back out every time. Relationship, kindness and common courtesy are truly a luxury. No one deserves to be treated as garbage simply to grovel for substandard products in some cases. And how do they know which customer is a billionaire or will become one? Or which young person that buys a card holder today will spend millions over their lifetime? Short sighted and a really skeezy business practice to institutionalize snootiness. To me kindness is priceless especially in this turmoil filled world right now. And I’m sure some of their SAs and managers are lovely and helpful. 

I knew exactly what I wanted, searched, found perfect bags at a reasonable price and done. I had no interest buying directly from Chanel to contribute to their coffers.  And I’m done with Chanel bags as I’m at purse peace there. I know many of you lovely tpfers have very different opinions and experiences and loves at Chanel and good for you. That’s why there are many houses!

Long post, but we each have different priorities, loves, interest, level of tolerance for rudeness or snottiness, and that’s ok. I’m a big believer in kind, friendly treatment that values human beings and relationship over some perceived “eliteness“.  Everything follows from good relationship.  H boutiques and most SA’s have always been much that way in my experience. So that coupled with the highest quality keeps me going back! And loving every H piece I own.


----------



## sassification

One of the main reason why i never got the CF = whilst it is so pricey, you're bound to meet your bag twin at least once out there. Whilst the same can be said for the LV neverfull , at least the latter is so much more functional and costs 20% of the CF (even though it has also gone through many crazy increases). I guess functionality and the ability to use an item in a carefree manner speaks more to me now than having that dream bag that cant fit a thing other than a phone, cardholder and tissue paper.


----------



## 880

JamaisAssez said:


> Thank you for sharing @poleneinblack, I enjoyed reading your comments.
> 
> CHANEL is the *no. 1 luxury brand in the world* with 51 million instagram followers (LV = 48 million, Hermès 12 million). From a business perspective they are very smart and careful not to follow the foosteps of Michael Kors (product overexposure + market oversaturation = brand devaluation). As the *most valuable luxury brand in the world* they can really do whatever they want and we as consumers will still buy it (yes, I truly believe this), so I'm in favour of them opening VIP boutiques., cancelling sales and increasing prices.
> 
> Incidentally, when Gabrielle Chanel was alive she only did haute couture, so the VIP boutiques are really just CHANEL's way of going back to its roots of serving an elite clientele.
> 
> *Let's be honest here: the allure of CHANEL is keeping its access very INaccessible. Scarcity marketing cultivates desire. It's a proven psychological phenomenon and that's why Hermès' game works. People want it more when they cannot get it easily.
> 
> TL;DR =* CHANEL is not an aspirational brand like Louis Vuitton (lower class, middle class, whatever; anyone can buy as long as they save up). Exclusivity sells.



True Re inaccessibility. But I’m primarily a RTW shopper.   Helps that my Chanel SA is incredibly wonderful with better taste.

i used to have issues re coco chanels nazi sympathizer past, but felt better when I learned the Wertheimer family decided to forgive her (and support her for the rest of her life) bc it was good business.

agree with @cerulean blue re lambskin over caviar.


----------



## Sourlemonzest

1. Chanel RTW >>> Chanel Leather Goods


2. You cannot buy elegance simply by buying Chanel - RTW or otherwise. I'm very into fashion but even some of the "classic pieces" like the LBJs can be difficult for me to style. These may be classic pieces but they're not "easy" like white T-shirt and jeans and you can't just throw these pieces together and hope for the best.

Moreover, for the longest time I thought I disliked Chanel bags but in hindsight I realised I just didn't like the way they were being styled (didn't help that that they were ubiquitous)


3. I wouldn't buy the classic flap first-hand - I'd buy it vintage. The current prices blow my mind when we consider how well-made vintage models are

xoxo


----------



## sassification

Sourlemonzest said:


> 1. Chanel RTW >>> Chanel Leather Goods
> 
> 
> 2. You cannot buy elegance simply by buying Chanel - RTW or otherwise. I'm very into fashion but even some of the "classic pieces" like the LBJs can be difficult for me to style. These may be classic pieces but they're not "easy" like white T-shirt and jeans and you can't just throw these pieces together and hope for the best.
> 
> Moreover, for the longest time I thought I disliked Chanel bags but in hindsight I realised I just didn't like the way they were being styled (didn't help that that they were ubiquitous)
> 
> 
> 3. I wouldn't buy the classic flap first-hand - I'd buy it vintage. The current prices blow my mind when we consider how well-made vintage models are
> 
> xoxo



Yes that's the exact perfect description of the CF, ubiquitous!


----------



## Tina1010

I suppose my unpopular opinion is that I am over Chanel.  I've had the worst "luck" being able to purchase a classic flap without quality problems.  In my most recent attempt, I found the zipper has paint peeling/chipping and leather peeling on the chain once again.  $9k bag and they can't use a supplier with quality zippers? C'mon, it's just lack of respect for the consumer at this point.  I checked my cheaper bags and none had this issues.  I'm moving on, my craze/desire for this brand is not there anymore.  YSL is my next preferred brand.  It's great in terms of quality & I'm sure it's got it's issues too but for a quarter of the price my bags are of great quality.  The brand is on trend and offers a much wider variety of styles. Also, I don't worry about looking too flashy or being mugged. I don't buy bags for investment purposes but to use and enjoy and Chanel has given me more stress than joy.


----------



## mzbaglady1

Finding out that this plasticly feel might be bonded leather. Real leather doesn't peel or chip.  Damn you  YouTube.


----------



## CrazyCool01

JamaisAssez said:


> Thank you for sharing @poleneinblack, I enjoyed reading your comments.
> 
> CHANEL is the *no. 1 luxury brand in the world* with 51 million instagram followers (LV = 48 million, Hermès 12 million). From a business perspective they are very smart and careful not to follow the foosteps of Michael Kors (product overexposure + market oversaturation = brand devaluation). As the *most valuable luxury brand in the world* they can really do whatever they want and we as consumers will still buy it (yes, I truly believe this), so I'm in favour of them opening VIP boutiques., cancelling sales and increasing prices.
> 
> Incidentally, when Gabrielle Chanel was alive she only did haute couture, so the VIP boutiques are really just CHANEL's way of going back to its roots of serving an elite clientele.
> 
> *Let's be honest here: the allure of CHANEL is keeping its access very INaccessible. Scarcity marketing cultivates desire. It's a proven psychological phenomenon and that's why Hermès' game works. People want it more when they cannot get it easily.
> 
> TL;DR =* CHANEL is not an aspirational brand like Louis Vuitton (lower class, middle class, whatever; anyone can buy as long as they save up). Exclusivity sells.


you do know there are so many Bot users that follow these accounts ? Number of followers on insta is like a mirage honestly


----------



## gail13

Chanel is like a bad boyfriend. One keeps coming back for more abuse.  Its a one sided relationship filled with drama and we are subject to their whims at that current time.  A good boyfriend proves who they are through thoughts and actions, not smoke, mirrors and catchphrases.


----------



## Stephanie_x

My unpopular opinion.. Chanel 22 is the laziest design ever, it is just a drawstring bag replaced with the CHANEL wording on the bag which is too loud no offense.. Just my silly personal opinion.


----------



## daisygrl

I really dislike Chanel 19 bag. What is the hype? It looks like a pillow, has no structure and the chain (top one) is very lightweight to the point of looking like a plastic toy. The bag is over-glamorized, imho.


----------



## sassification

I am weirdly infatuated with Chanel costume earrings, esp the CC studs. They are so pricey now for what they are, but i cant seem to enjoy wearing anything else. So far, with careful usage, i find that they can last well for a few years. I wont dare to say decades yet like the fine jewellery. Probably not? But their price tag is also lower than their FJ.

It is not that i dont enjoy fine jewelleries, i do. In fact, all of my other items like rings, bracelets necklaces are all FJ. Its just the earrings that i stray


----------



## LoverField

I still have no idea how people keep their tweed bags clean.  I love the look of tweed, but I am too afraid of staining it, especially at the current prices.


----------



## luxecin

I just purchased a M/L black with SHW and having a bit of buyers remorse for the same reason. The leather looks a bit dull, dry and almost more of a dark dark gray instead of black


----------



## corgi204

My unpopular opinion: many bags at Chanel, especially the brightly colored ones with lots of charms on the chain and the heart-shaped bag, remind me of bags you can find at Claire's

Edit: just went back a few pages and saw a few said similarly to me - whoops!


----------



## lulilu

corgi204 said:


> My unpopular opinion: many bags at Chanel, especially the brightly colored ones with lots of charms on the chain and the heart-shaped bag, remind me of bags you can find at Claire's
> 
> Edit: just went a few pages and saw a few said similarly to me - whoops!


And I just realized from several earlier posts that the leather is not the same as the old original bags but is some kind of bonded leather that doesn't wear well at all.  I was shocked.


----------



## Swanky

lulilu said:


> And I just realized from several earlier posts that the leather is not the same as the old original bags but is some kind of bonded leather that doesn't wear well at all.  I was shocked.



I don't think all the leather is, I think only some lines.  Online discussion doesn't mean it's completely accurate imho.
I've never had a purchase with quality issues or didn't smell of leather.

I agree, I don't like the heart dangle bags, they look adolescent and too novelty to me!


----------



## BB8

corgi204 said:


> My unpopular opinion: many bags at Chanel, especially the brightly colored ones with lots of charms on the chain and the heart-shaped bag, remind me of bags you can find at Claire's
> 
> Edit: just went back a few pages and saw a few said similarly to me - whoops!


Funny, I was just going to post the same about the recent seaonal styles, but I hesitated. You took the words out of my mouth, LoL


----------



## lulilu

Swanky said:


> I don't think all the leather is, I think only some lines.  Online discussion doesn't mean it's completely accurate imho.
> I've never had a purchase with quality issues or didn't smell of leather.
> 
> I agree, I don't like the heart dangle bags, they look adolescent and too novelty to me!


Bonded leather is part real leather, as far as I understand -- it should smell of leather.


----------



## Swanky

lulilu said:


> Bonded leather is part real leather, as far as I understand -- it should smell of leather.


My comment was that it might be some, not all or not even most. A lot of the recent discussion sounds pretty absolute, as if all the leather has changed. I’m reading and open to learning… and also taking everything with a grain of salt. I don’t necessarily believe all I read online.


----------



## Thenewestgirl

My unpopular opinion:

Wearing the CC brooches on clothing or accessories that are not Chanel, in my opinion, only makes it look as like you are trying to make the specific piece you put it on appear to be Chanel. Sorry.


----------



## lulilu

Thenewestgirl said:


> My unpopular opinion:
> 
> Wearing the CC brooches on clothing or accessories that are not Chanel, in my opinion, only makes it look as like you are trying to make the specific piece you put it on appear to be Chanel. Sorry.


I guess it depends on the type of brooch.  I have various brooches that are not the standard CC brooches and I wear them not to suggest I am wearing Chanel, but because I like how they look on my, e.g, coat.  In fact, you'd have to have your face on my chest lol to see the cc on them.


----------



## 880

Unpopular opinion: I love the older chanel brooches, but not the CC ones.
i love chanel costume jewelry but it never looked right on me, so I stopped buying it

Unpopular opinion: I also rarely wore them at all bc I was afraid to damage expensive RTW

My favorite one of all time was posted on TPF by @Comfortably Numb
I think it was a picture that combined the brooch with seaman schepps and David Webb earrings

I don’t know what she wore them with, but a coat, with its sturdier fabric, seems like a reasonable contender
(NOT my chanel boucle coat which is one of my most expensive RTW to date that is not leather or fur lol

someone on TPF posted a chanel brooch on a knit cap. It was a really cute look

@Swanky , re the bonded leather issue, IMO, if the customer loves the bag and can afford it, just wear and enjoy, whether it’s boucle, bonded leather or other. But know that chanel is a fashion house, not a luxury leather house, so don’t expect it to be pristine forever.  (another unpopular opinion lol). 

I also think, the older vintage bags are in such good condition bc people treasured them, and kept them for special occasions. I don’t think someone who owned one CF in those days would have used it as a beater everyday bag with dark wash denim.


----------



## Comfortably Numb

880 said:


> Unpopular opinion: I love the older chanel brooches, but not the CC ones.
> i love chanel costume jewelry but it never looked right on me, so I stopped buying it
> 
> Unpopular opinion: I also rarely wore them at all bc I was afraid to damage expensive RTW
> 
> My favorite one of all time was posted on TPF by @Comfortably Numb
> I think it was a picture that combined the brooch with seaman schepps and David Webb earrings
> 
> I don’t know what she wore them with, but a coat, with its sturdier fabric, seems like a reasonable contender
> (NOT my chanel boucle coat which is one of my most expensive RTW to date that is not leather or fur lol
> 
> someone on TPF posted a chanel brooch on a knit cap. It was a really cute look
> 
> @Swanky , re the bonded leather issue, IMO, if you love the bag and can afford it, just wear and enjoy. But know that chanel is a fashion house, not a luxury leather house, so don’t expect it to be pristine forever.  (that is probably also an unpopular opinion lol). I also think, the older vintage bags are in such good condition bc people treasured them, and kept them for special occasions. I don’t think someone who owned one CF in those days would have used it as a beater everyday bag with dark wash denim.


Funny you mention this... I just came across the matching necklace (did not even know it existed!) but have become a permanent Ban Islander so I don't know if I'll spring for it ha


----------



## Thenewestgirl

lulilu said:


> I guess it depends on the type of brooch.  I have various brooches that are not the standard CC brooches and I wear them not to suggest I am wearing Chanel, but because I like how they look on my, e.g, coat.  In fact, you'd have to have your face on my chest lol to see the cc on them.


I am not at all suggesting that that would be every wearers intention. I am just saying that it can appear that way, which if taken that way by the viewer, may seem a bit ”unflattering”. I wish I could get over this thought since many brooches like that are quite pretty, the CC ones included, but this instant assumption, including the assumption that others would think the same, makes me steere away from them myself. And also, someone might actually mistake something I wore for Chanel, which to me would be almost equally awkward as wearing a fake piece.

But I like the clean look of letters as symbols, such as CC, YSL, GG, LV etc., and they are often, aesthetically, more easily incorporated than symbols that actually represents something more specific, like flowers, hearts, horse shoes, lions, bees, flies and such. So I do understand the appeal.


----------



## 880

Cross post from 19 tote thread. just got an older 100% cuir agneau lambskin jacket (white with gold cracking flecks throughout) back from the cleaners. It’s from 2003 autumn. And I purchased it directly from 57th st myself. The last cleaning was bc my mom borrowed it for some months and then left it in a humid room in ASia lol. It was musty and restored perfectly. I love chanel lambskin. Also a skirt from 2000P That I purchased on sale at 57th st. I’ve had really good luck with chanel bags (purchased many pre 2008, and then again 2020) too. But I don’t examine for microscopic flaws . pictured with vintage Hermes metallic silver chèvre clutch, restored by @docride, for contrast .


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

I only buy caviar bags (lambskin is too delicate and does not last) 
I love maxi bags
Since at least 2015, cc custom jewelry looks cheap and fake! (Hoping this changes) even some Pearl necklaces look awful 
Chanel rtw is not consistent in quality


----------



## Comfortably Numb

Dad sandals --> more like grandpa's


----------



## yorkshireee

The chain and leather straps of the newer CFs are not well made, the edges of the leather dont even have a clean cut and their "termination point" is much more obvious than that of my older chanel bags' straps.


----------



## JamaisAssez

TraceySH said:


> OMG the "rat" post.


I just saw this @TraceySH! I'm intrigued! What were you referring to??


----------



## JamaisAssez

My unpopular opinion is I unapologetically love the CC logo lol... When it's presented by itself. I reckon it is possibly the most beautiful and elegant logo there is.


----------



## TraceySH

JamaisAssez said:


> I just saw this @TraceySH! I'm intrigued! What were you referring to??


So, awhile ago, one of the boutique SD's said that Chanel, NOT the SA or the SD, see shoes/ leather/ costume jewelry clients as "rodents" (but it was in French)...meaning, they looked down upon them like annoying little rats who come in and buy the cheap stuff just to get the CC on them somewhere (& be affiliated w/ the brand). Chanel does NOT value these clients, and obviously does not give them status, ever. Chanel only gives both status & deference to clients buying across fine or high jewelry/ RTW/ watches. 

Some boutiques have their own sort of internal status, where if you spend a bunch just on leather goods, the BOUTIQUE treats you very well. However, the status assignment only comes from the mother ship. 

All statuses w/o RTW/ watches/ fine jewelry were wiped out a couple of months ago (you could get to elite or elite + with just leather goods, for instance, but never to VIC or VVIC). Those statuses are now gone & you can only attain even basic statuses buy purchasing across the aforementioned lines.


----------



## JamaisAssez

Thanks for clarifying @TraceySH!


----------



## shopandbemary

veronicamorris said:


> I agree with everything you said!





purpleggplant said:


> -I prefer caviar leather on flap bags
> -I don’t like the jumbo and maxi size flap bags
> -I think a lot of the Chanel costume jewelry looks tacky
> -I think the boy bags are really ugly
> 
> Sorry if you guys like it


I’m new here so I apologize for commenting on an older post, but I completely agree with you! I’ve known people who have purchased the costume jewelry and it breaks in a couple months Also adding that I’m not sure how I feel about the new 22 bag.


----------



## shopandbemary

Tina1010 said:


> I suppose my unpopular opinion is that I am over Chanel.  I've had the worst "luck" being able to purchase a classic flap without quality problems.  In my most recent attempt, I found the zipper has paint peeling/chipping and leather peeling on the chain once again.  $9k bag and they can't use a supplier with quality zippers? C'mon, it's just lack of respect for the consumer at this point.  I checked my cheaper bags and none had this issues.  I'm moving on, my craze/desire for this brand is not there anymore.  YSL is my next preferred brand.  It's great in terms of quality & I'm sure it's got it's issues too but for a quarter of the price my bags are of great quality.  The brand is on trend and offers a much wider variety of styles. Also, I don't worry about looking too flashy or being mugged. I don't buy bags for investment purposes but to use and enjoy and Chanel has given me more stress than joy.


Agreeing with you on so much of what you’ve said here. I think if you want to keep increasing your price, then your quality and craftsmanship better match. I have also been loving YSL, too.


----------



## CoolCustomer

Chanel RTW looks like it is in the 1960's and now 70's with V.W. I don't like 70's looks.


----------



## luckylove

Nm


----------



## PurseCloset

daisygrl said:


> I really dislike Chanel 19 bag. What is the hype? It looks like a pillow, has no structure and the chain (top one) is very lightweight to the point of looking like a plastic toy. The bag is over-glamorized, imho.


lol! that was my initial reaction about this bag's horrific appearance when it was first launched . Fast forward three years later, i still held to that opinion until lately for these last 3 months (maybe it's long covid 's effect on the brain! lol) i had a change of heart when i started to see more of this bag in the wild and instagram photos (really brainwashing and constant bombardment of the same stuff or either way I had gone bonkers ) I ended up with 3 of these bags in the small size!


----------



## PurseCloset

yorkshireee said:


> The chain and leather straps of the newer CFs are not well made, the edges of the leather dont even have a clean cut and their "termination point" is much more obvious than that of my older chanel bags' straps.


Is it that bad? I was considering if i should get the cf grey medium.How's the 22b grey like quality wise? Is the base of the bag as sturdy as CF of yesteryears ? (which I am rather concern with recent ones, thought they were seasonal specific coz leather differs and varies season to season)


----------



## yorkshireee

PurseCloset said:


> Is it that bad? I was considering if i should get the cf grey medium.How's the 22b grey like quality wise? Is the base of the bag as sturdy as CF of yesteryears ? (which I am rather concern with recent ones, thought they were seasonal specific coz leather differs and varies season to season)


Here are some photos of my 22C light beige cf, I truly adore the colour, but the quality of the chain is not very good. I think the chain of my 22B grey is better, at least the leather’s edges are not as messy. The base seems fine and sturdy to me, but I have not brought my bag out for use yet. The flap of my 22B grey is slightly crooked, but I can live with that. Apparently a lot of the small size cf have this issue. I have attached another photo of my grey cf for your reference. I think its colour is nice and quality of the caviar is good too, no issue of deflated quilts with mine. Hope it helps!


----------



## PurseCloset

Thanks for sharing the detail about the concerns. can see where you are coming from, with the straps fraying slightly but it looks fixable. The chains issues arent very visible unless really really zoomed in on them.
Some CF i have are also slightly lopsided as i understand that they are hand made.

 Wow! I really love that grey CF 22 B. Stunning colour

I observed that Chanel has a rather bad tendency to in a way "cut corners" in the QC dept for the very popular colours (which has stood the test of time)  -like beige , caramel .
Time and again, demand for these colours has been always very high so they can afford to lax on the quality checks . It's like saying people will still buy them no matter what it is coz they are popular colours! Otherwise , is it a case of demand is too high that QC is compromised?
For example, Chanel 19 , 22 A caramel the leather quality is very different from the earlier seasons like 21P ( This 21P  season - first time caramel colour is introduced for this Chanel 19 model- seems to have the best leather quality with very very very puffy texture and the bag really looks like pillow! ) Likewise, for those untested colours like the very dark grey Chanel 19,21B season,  you will noticed that the leather has very similar quality texture like the 21 P caramel, good quality and equally puffy. It was the later versions of the caramel chanel 19 that has become so high in deman over time, that the quality control seem to have laxed somewhat ( ...so I am assuming that once a colour model takes off and become very popular and high demand, that's when Chanel will start showing its bad behaviour in the QC dept of this very popular models. Hope I am wrong but really Chanel needs to up its ante in the QC dept especially at this price point (which is increasing as I m typing this)


----------



## pinkiridescentprincess

I


yorkshireee said:


> Here are some photos of my 22C light beige cf, I truly adore the colour, but the quality of the chain is not very good. I think the chain of my 22B grey is better, at least the leather’s edges are not as messy. The base seems fine and sturdy to me, but I have not brought my bag out for use yet. The flap of my 22B grey is slightly crooked, but I can live with that. Apparently a lot of the small size cf have this issue. I have attached another photo of my grey cf for your reference. I think its colour is nice and quality of the caviar is good too, no issue of deflated quilts with mine. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 5586945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586949


 I bet not even superfakes have this issue…


----------



## missmythology

yorkshireee said:


> Here are some photos of my 22C light beige cf, I truly adore the colour, but the quality of the chain is not very good. I think the chain of my 22B grey is better, at least the leather’s edges are not as messy. The base seems fine and sturdy to me, but I have not brought my bag out for use yet. The flap of my 22B grey is slightly crooked, but I can live with that. Apparently a lot of the small size cf have this issue. I have attached another photo of my grey cf for your reference. I think its colour is nice and quality of the caviar is good too, no issue of deflated quilts with mine. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 5586945
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586946
> 
> 
> View attachment 5586949


A lot of (small )cfs have this, but it’s actually how the bottom of leather looks when the nicer part is used. this can only be avoided if the edges are sealed(I think some cfs also have this). so many people complain their bags look plasticky, for me that’s always proof real leather was used …  your bag is beautiful, enjoy it !


----------



## Swanky

Hello! Let’s get back to topic of our unpopular Chanel opinions


----------



## AEGIS

The RTW has been looking very basic of late.


----------



## leelee7

LuvChanel55 said:


> I think a lot of the costume jewelry is overpriced and sometimes tacky... the only thing I like is the pearl necklaces since they're timeless and classic (but even then they're priced ridiculously high). Also for some reason I don't like the look of the small classic flap or the mini square. Those are my hot takes


Totally agree..! Earrings are terrible.. my resin earrings which I bought just a month ago turned milky;;


----------



## Lookelou

i think I may get alot of hate...but, i gotta say it...sometimes a "vintage" bag, yep, Chanel Classic Double Flap bag included...is just an old bag.  I have (had- just sold it on) a classic flap from 1986- wonderful vintage condition...but even though in great condition, it still looks old...and now that I am not "young", I felt it made me look "older" too....


----------



## idlehen

Lookelou said:


> i think I may get alot of hate...but, i gotta say it...sometimes a "vintage" bag, yep, Chanel Classic Double Flap bag included...is just an old bag.  I have (had- just sold it on) a classic flap from 1986- wonderful vintage condition...but even though in great condition, it still looks old...and now that I am not "young", I felt it made me look "older" too....


I feel that way a little bit too. I had a vintage Diana in pristine condition, and to be honest, it didn't even really look old but I ended up selling it. I couldn't help but wonder if the buttery soft feeling was how the leather is suppose to feel, or because it was starting to break down from age lol. In my mind, this bag is already almost as old as me, how much longer is it going to "hold out" when I don't even know how the storage conditions were like for the last 20 years?


----------



## Farkvam

Lookelou said:


> i think I may get alot of hate...but, i gotta say it...sometimes a "vintage" bag, yep, Chanel Classic Double Flap bag included...is just an old bag.  I have (had- just sold it on) a classic flap from 1986- wonderful vintage condition...but even though in great condition, it still looks old...and now that I am not "young", I felt it made me look "older" too....


I think I get more excited about vintage Chanel than new...so I personally love them (can you tell from my profile pic ha ha). But I appreciate when people share realistic opinions like this because it‘s a helpful perspective for others keep in mind if they are considering buying vintage.


----------



## MiSa2019

Lookelou said:


> i think I may get alot of hate...but, i gotta say it...sometimes a "vintage" bag, yep, Chanel Classic Double Flap bag included...is just an old bag.  I have (had- just sold it on) a classic flap from 1986- wonderful vintage condition...but even though in great condition, it still looks old...and now that I am not "young", I felt it made me look "older" too....


TY for voicing this opinion. I was quite honestly too afraid because I didn't want to offend anyone and there are some beautiful vintage bags out there.
But when it comes to the CF, I just don't see the appeal of vintage bags... sorry.  The gold plating alone and the (better) quality (of which I am not an expert) are not enough for me to make me love them. Each time I see and touch one at a vintage shop, it just doesn't appeal to me. I just love my 2020 CF, but I had to search a looong time for the perfect one.

One a side note, I think it's wonderful everyone can express their opinion here and the discussions are so respectfully amd sometimes really eye-opening.


----------



## loves

Let me chime in on the vintage “trend”. When I was a lot younger I thrifted a lot and loved vintage (1920s dresses, 60s minis and vintage Puccis and I looked hot and interesting if I say so myself). I remember an older elegant lady told me only the young make vintage look good. I agree. Today at 50 I prefer newer pieces because the old ones make me ,at best; feel like the last I’ve shopped was back in 1959 and at worst I look absolutely dated. No thanks


----------



## Swathi

PurseCloset said:


> lol! that was my initial reaction about this bag's horrific appearance when it was first launched . Fast forward three years later, i still held to that opinion until lately for these last 3 months (maybe it's long covid 's effect on the brain! lol) i had a change of heart when i started to see more of this bag in the wild and instagram photos (really brainwashing and constant bombardment of the same stuff or either way I had gone bonkers ) I ended up with 3 of these bags in the small size!


I think when Chanel makes a flap bag that has a distinct look to it from it is regular flap bag look, it becomes very popular (example: boy bag, re issue), but the trend seems to die down after a while. On the other hand, take the coco handle it has the same quilting and cc as CFs, shape isn't too different, so it didn't blow off like the 19 or boy. I love boy bags with ruthenium hardware though, very edgy but edgy in a nicer classic way.


----------



## Lookelou

loves said:


> Let me chime in on the vintage “trend”. When I was a lot younger I thrifted a lot and loved vintage (1920s dresses, 60s minis and vintage Puccis and I looked hot and interesting if I say so myself). I remember an older elegant lady told me only the young make vintage look good. I agree. Today at 50 I prefer newer pieces because the old ones make me ,at best; feel like the last I’ve shopped was back in 1959 and at worst I look absolutely dated. No thanks


and that is me toooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Rainbowfish85

So... I am a long time Chanel fan. I also buy a lot of shoes and ready to wear. Is it just me or have the collections become absolutely dire over the past year or so. The SS22 collection was amazing but since then have not purchased a single piece of ready to wear or bag since then. I have bought a couple of pairs of classic flat slingbacks in new colours but every time I go into the boutique I feel completely uninspired. Even the flap colours are so boring in my opinion(e.g. I am a pink lover but why are there 10 versions of light pink in successive seasons?!). Previously I would buy between 1 and 3 flaps from each collections but since SS22 I have bought none! Hermes is releasing far more interesting colours and beautiful true neutrals. Celine and YSL are releasing far more interesting RTW. in my (probably unpopular) opinion Chanel needs to up their game.


----------



## redwings

The superfakes are now higher quality than the current actual authentic ones.


----------



## sphere99

Jumbos are my fav size, I will only buy caviar unless it's a 19. Boy bags are my fav style.


----------



## mzbaglady1

redwings said:


> The superfakes are now higher quality than the current actual authentic ones.


SShhhh don't say that too loud. There's plenty of Chanel fiends that will get triggered by your comment
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and will be ready to battle for their beloved Chanel. LOL


----------



## redwings

mzbaglady1 said:


> SShhhh don't say that too loud. There's plenty of Chanel fiends that will get triggered by your comment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and will be ready to battle for their beloved Chanel. LOL



Battle welcome.
On my side : My heavy medium chloe aby with its big metal padlock (bought on a sale at a tenth of a Chanel classic medium), is ready to K-O any Chanel bag with its metal armor. It is adamant that it gives no quarter to any bag. I have to separate the rest from it.


----------



## PurseCloset

redwings said:


> The superfakes are now higher quality than the current actual authentic ones.


Plenty of superior fakes for Hermes too , idea is very tempting in reality. Who really drags around a $15k (which seriously is very very very heavy), risk banging and damaging the very damn expensive bag. 



			https://www.thecut.com/2022/04/repladies-fake-luxury-bags.html


----------



## redwings

PurseCloset said:


> Plenty of superior fakes for Hermes too , idea is very tempting in reality. Who really drags around a $15k (which seriously is very very very heavy), risk banging and damaging the very damn expensive bag.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.thecut.com/2022/04/repladies-fake-luxury-bags.html



No doubt. Those ladies in the article can get away with super fakes because people know their net worth.

The problem isn’t with dragging around a bag close or above 10k like in the case of certain Chanel bags or Hermes.

People can choose how to spend their money but when you are presented with such a terribly made product in the boutiques that the authentic leather and the make are at times so flimsy that it feels more like a fake... well that’s just not living up to expectations of the price point.

(Having said this, the thick deerskin and metal ‘armor’ on my cheaper Chloe Aby will kick any bag including my own H&Cs to the curb especially when stored near them in the formerly lived in earthquake prone country of Japan).


----------



## antschulina

1. Versatility in Chanel classic bags has become a big question mark for me. SAs told me that a classic flap will go with everything and will last me a lifetime. That was 5-7 years ago, when I was ok to pay Chanel prices. I still have a jumbo and a WOC in Caviar leather. Both are classic styles. I bought them to go with everything and to serve me in every life situation. But now, I realize that I get bored from using one single bag! I can't wear the same one bag for more than 2-3 days per week. Also, now I tend to buy bags specifically for an outfit (e.g. evening dresses, going out tops), or occasion (e.g. dinner, holidays, work). I go on travels with 4-5 different bags of different colours, and enjoy having a specific style for an outfit or occasion. I now like to have more bags, and that are less versatile. Also, less expensive brands that speak for their creation, craftsmanship and design, and not a screaming brand. Don't know how other members feel about versatility. It is an old concept that is probably lost its sense.
2. Prices, price-quality and cost per wear ratios are not ok. An expensive Chanel handbag can get seriously damaged in bad weather, or from wear and tear. With quality issues reported here and there, I cannot justify such a purchase to be made for regular use (price-quality ratio). Or you buy the bag, and you baby it or use it only for very special occasions. Then you can't justify cost per wear.
3. Design is classic and there is not much innovation. The flap style is reinvented every season. Chanel have an established clientele who enjoy their ready-to-wear and handbags. Because it is such an old brand, Chanel keeps their value and customers. At the end of the day, there is not much innovation in their styles.
4. Most designers have their own flap version, and some of them do a really great job.


----------



## indiereverie

My extremely personal & unpopular Chanel thoughts are...

1) I love using my Chanel lambskin bags almost every day. It's so cool seeing my bags accumulate little signs of wear because making luxury goods just an every day item is the ultimate luxury for me. 

2) Some people might not like seeing more Chanel items everywhere (because it kills the feeling of exclusivity), but I like it because I'm hoping that'll make people less likely to rob me when I wear it out.  LOL Similarly, it doesn't make me angry thinking some people may think my Chanel items are fake (since apparently 1 out of 5 luxury goods are now fake?) because "I" know it's authentic and that means it's less likely that I'll be robbed when I wear it out. LOL!!!! 

3) Now that I have the only two bags I like from Chanel (old med boy, rec. mini), I probably won't buy any more bags from that brand because I think the recent price increases and quality issues are ridiculous. 

4) I plan on using my lambskin bags down to the ground until they can't be refurbished/revived so I don't care about resale values.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

indiereverie said:


> My extremely personal & unpopular Chanel thoughts are...
> 
> 1) I love using my Chanel lambskin bags almost every day. It's so cool seeing my bags accumulate little signs of wear because making luxury goods just an every day item is the ultimate luxury for me.
> 
> 2) Some people might not like seeing more Chanel items everywhere (because it kills the feeling of exclusivity), but I like it because I'm hoping that'll make people less likely to rob me when I wear it out.  LOL Similarly, it doesn't make me angry thinking some people may think my Chanel items are fake (since apparently 1 out of 5 luxury goods are now fake?) because "I" know it's authentic and that means it's less likely that I'll be robbed when I wear it out. LOL!!!!
> 
> 3) Now that I have the only two bags I like from Chanel (old med boy, rec. mini), I probably won't buy any more bags from that brand because I think the recent price increases and quality issues are ridiculous.
> 
> 4) I plan on using my lambskin bags down to the ground until they can't be refurbished/revived so I don't care about resale values.


I love your reasoning on #2 lol.


----------



## silviap90

I must preface this post that I am a Chanel customer of Australian-Asian descent. I mean no disrespect at all and just my two cents and observations on the matter. I am also speaking from what I perceive optically in Australian Chanel stores and I’m not sure if what I have observed follows the same pattern in Chanel stores the world over. 



To put it simply and delicately, there is a marked difference in how western-born people of Chinese descent dress and carry themselves to how China-born Chinese do. I’m not being racist…it’s just facts. I’ve noticed in the last few times I’ve walked into Chanel….the SA’s give me a once over and totally ignore me and don’t bother to offer any assistance. Then the latter walks in…..and the SA’s rush over to greet them. I’m ready to buy some items but it doesn’t matter apparently. So the latter walk out of the store and don’t buy anything and I am so peeved with the customer service (or lack thereof) that so don’t even bother to buy said items. There is obvious profiling going on and the latter group being favoured.



This is pretty poor company customer service attitude. And in essence, when a brand just pander to a set small group and not inclusive of everyone as a whole….that brand gets associated with one customer “type”. This is when a brand loses its allure and mystique because now it’s reputation is associated a niche subset of people and not a universal brand rooted in the romanticism of European luxury. I hope I am coming across inoffensively because that is not my intention. I know “rich is rich” and yes that group of customers that get pandered to….there’s a lot of them with cash to splash. But you can’t just apply this one size fits all to everyone. Everyone deserves customer service and given the time of the day. 



If they keep this up….it’s just going to lose its appeal to me and to a lot more others I’m sure. I guess they don’t care and for their sake I hope they can sustain this business model in 50-100 years time when a lot of things and wealth distribution can change. By then….a lot of people would have a different impression of the brand…could become less desirable altogether. But then they shot themselves in the foot so I guess Chanel….go make that paper will you still can ?



*awaits being dragged through hot coals for this post * please by gentle to me !


----------



## shazzy99

silviap90 said:


> I must preface this post that I am a Chanel customer of Australian-Asian descent. I mean no disrespect at all and just my two cents and observations on the matter. I am also speaking from what I perceive optically in Australian Chanel stores and I’m not sure if what I have observed follows the same pattern in Chanel stores the world over.
> 
> 
> 
> To put it simply and delicately, there is a marked difference in how western-born people of Chinese descent dress and carry themselves to how China-born Chinese do. I’m not being racist…it’s just facts. I’ve noticed in the last few times I’ve walked into Chanel….the SA’s give me a once over and totally ignore me and don’t bother to offer any assistance. Then the latter walks in…..and the SA’s rush over to greet them. I’m ready to buy some items but it doesn’t matter apparently. So the latter walk out of the store and don’t buy anything and I am so peeved with the customer service (or lack thereof) that so don’t even bother to buy said items. There is obvious profiling going on and the latter group being favoured.
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty poor company customer service attitude. And in essence, when a brand just pander to a set small group and not inclusive of everyone as a whole….that brand gets associated with one customer “type”. This is when a brand loses its allure and mystique because now it’s reputation is associated a niche subset of people and not a universal brand rooted in the romanticism of European luxury. I hope I am coming across inoffensively because that is not my intention. I know “rich is rich” and yes that group of customers that get pandered to….there’s a lot of them with cash to splash. But you can’t just apply this one size fits all to everyone. Everyone deserves customer service and given the time of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> If they keep this up….it’s just going to lose its appeal to me and to a lot more others I’m sure. I guess they don’t care and for their sake I hope they can sustain this business model in 50-100 years time when a lot of things and wealth distribution can change. By then….a lot of people would have a different impression of the brand…could become less desirable altogether. But then they shot themselves in the foot so I guess Chanel….go make that paper will you still can ?
> 
> 
> 
> *awaits being dragged through hot coals for this post * please by gentle to me !


Not dragging…
I totally agree with what you have said above, as have seen it as well. A lot. I think things have changed a bit after covid, have seen a bit of a shift in attitude. Hopefully it’s a good sign, especially for people newer to the brand.


----------



## CrazyCool01

silviap90 said:


> I must preface this post that I am a Chanel customer of Australian-Asian descent. I mean no disrespect at all and just my two cents and observations on the matter. I am also speaking from what I perceive optically in Australian Chanel stores and I’m not sure if what I have observed follows the same pattern in Chanel stores the world over.
> 
> 
> 
> To put it simply and delicately, there is a marked difference in how western-born people of Chinese descent dress and carry themselves to how China-born Chinese do. I’m not being racist…it’s just facts. I’ve noticed in the last few times I’ve walked into Chanel….the SA’s give me a once over and totally ignore me and don’t bother to offer any assistance. Then the latter walks in…..and the SA’s rush over to greet them. I’m ready to buy some items but it doesn’t matter apparently. So the latter walk out of the store and don’t buy anything and I am so peeved with the customer service (or lack thereof) that so don’t even bother to buy said items. There is obvious profiling going on and the latter group being favoured.
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty poor company customer service attitude. And in essence, when a brand just pander to a set small group and not inclusive of everyone as a whole….that brand gets associated with one customer “type”. This is when a brand loses its allure and mystique because now it’s reputation is associated a niche subset of people and not a universal brand rooted in the romanticism of European luxury. I hope I am coming across inoffensively because that is not my intention. I know “rich is rich” and yes that group of customers that get pandered to….there’s a lot of them with cash to splash. But you can’t just apply this one size fits all to everyone. Everyone deserves customer service and given the time of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> If they keep this up….it’s just going to lose its appeal to me and to a lot more others I’m sure. I guess they don’t care and for their sake I hope they can sustain this business model in 50-100 years time when a lot of things and wealth distribution can change. By then….a lot of people would have a different impression of the brand…could become less desirable altogether. But then they shot themselves in the foot so I guess Chanel….go make that paper will you still can ?
> 
> 
> 
> *awaits being dragged through hot coals for this post * please by gentle to me !


Sadly it is true. Am South Asian but  living in Australia., there sure is a difference in the way am treated In stores. I have had the best experience at cartier, Dior and VCA.

Not many I can remember at Chanel.  
In 50-100 years we never know if anyone will be buying bags, technology will be in next level. We might all be flying in space


----------



## redwings

silviap90 said:


> I must preface this post that I am a Chanel customer of Australian-Asian descent. I mean no disrespect at all and just my two cents and observations on the matter. I am also speaking from what I perceive optically in Australian Chanel stores and I’m not sure if what I have observed follows the same pattern in Chanel stores the world over.
> 
> 
> 
> To put it simply and delicately, there is a marked difference in how western-born people of Chinese descent dress and carry themselves to how China-born Chinese do. I’m not being racist…it’s just facts. I’ve noticed in the last few times I’ve walked into Chanel….the SA’s give me a once over and totally ignore me and don’t bother to offer any assistance. Then the latter walks in…..and the SA’s rush over to greet them. I’m ready to buy some items but it doesn’t matter apparently. So the latter walk out of the store and don’t buy anything and I am so peeved with the customer service (or lack thereof) that so don’t even bother to buy said items. There is obvious profiling going on and the latter group being favoured.
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty poor company customer service attitude. And in essence, when a brand just pander to a set small group and not inclusive of everyone as a whole….that brand gets associated with one customer “type”. This is when a brand loses its allure and mystique because now it’s reputation is associated a niche subset of people and not a universal brand rooted in the romanticism of European luxury. I hope I am coming across inoffensively because that is not my intention. I know “rich is rich” and yes that group of customers that get pandered to….there’s a lot of them with cash to splash. But you can’t just apply this one size fits all to everyone. Everyone deserves customer service and given the time of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> If they keep this up….it’s just going to lose its appeal to me and to a lot more others I’m sure. I guess they don’t care and for their sake I hope they can sustain this business model in 50-100 years time when a lot of things and wealth distribution can change. By then….a lot of people would have a different impression of the brand…could become less desirable altogether. But then they shot themselves in the foot so I guess Chanel….go make that paper will you still can ?
> 
> 
> 
> *awaits being dragged through hot coals for this post * please by gentle to me !


Let me guess … a certain Chanel store in Melbourne city *cough* near the tram lines at the corner end of a certain 5 star hotel. If not, then my sympathies to you.

They treated me like I was a first time buyer a few weeks ago. The fact that I want to change SAs , the other SA still insisted on the same SA to serve me. Chanel only ‘sells scratch resistant’ lambskin leather and the fact that they can’t get rid of a scuffed mark on the Chanel 19 leather then said it was how the bag was manufactured  - I am not sure what is more insulting to my intelligence. Hermes doesn’t even test my intelligence this way.

The Chanel stores in Times Square HK and Ginza Tokyo never treated me that way - both provided me with impeccable service despite my sloppy dressing.


----------



## redwings

One Chanel SA took pics of two bags modeled on a mannikin that are later seen on a Chinese reselling site. Same mannikin in the pics with the same clothes and same bag poses I saw while she was snapping away.

My SA had went to check for jacket sizes and this SA was busy snapping in front of me. After she finished, she took the two bags away. No others were around. 

Are some of their staff involved in some reselling syndicate because each season, it seems like some brand new bags just appear on certain reselling websites…


----------



## PurseCloset

redwings said:


> One Chanel SA took pics of two bags modeled on a mannikin that are later seen on a Chinese reselling site. Same mannikin in the pics with the same clothes and same bag poses I saw while she was snapping away.
> 
> My SA had went to check for jacket sizes and this SA was busy snapping in front of me. After she finished, she took the two bags away. No others were around.
> 
> Are some of their staff involved in some reselling syndicate because each season, it seems like some brand new bags just appear on certain reselling websites…


I wouldnt be surprise if SA are working with resellers and potentially getting an "additional cut" from these sales on top of their commission. It boils down to getting sales. Much faster and easier to sell to reseller who buy huge quantities ( resellers could open multiple different accounts to qualify for quota bags or items) than selling to 100 different customers who perhaps only want a single item etc


----------



## redwings

PurseCloset said:


> I wouldnt be surprise if SA are working with resellers and potentially getting an "additional cut" from these sales on top of their commission. It boils down to getting sales. Much faster and easier to sell to reseller who buy huge quantities ( resellers could open multiple different accounts to qualify for quota bags or items) than selling to 100 different customers who perhaps only want a single item etc


That might explain why some of us in a certain location are complaining about the poor service when the SAs only targets a particular group with a specific profile to provide good service to. 

That’s why I ain’t touching Chanel now. 

At least with Hermes, they treat everyone like crap equally.


----------



## silviap90

redwings said:


> That might explain why some of us in a certain location are complaining about the poor service when the SAs only targets a particular group with a specific profile to provide good service to.
> 
> That’s why I ain’t touching Chanel now.
> 
> At least with Hermes, they treat everyone like crap equally.


Yes…this so much!!!!  all we ask is that we get treated with crap equally. It’s 2022


----------



## Swanky

I think it’s more possible the SA took pics, shared with clients and one of them used the pics to sell their item.


----------



## redwings

silviap90 said:


> Yes…this so much!!!!  all we ask is that we get treated with crap equally. It’s 2022


Yeah… with Hermes being crappy in service, once you get your hands on the needed product, quality control is equal except in very unusual cases.
People cry over minor scratches on Birkins in YouTube. And those are rare videos.

With Chanel, crap service in my area with a high chance of getting a crappy scuffed product.
People literally display returnable issues and complain about QC of very expensive Chanel bags a lot.


----------



## Tina1010

redwings said:


> Yeah… with Hermes being crappy in service, once you get your hands on the needed product, quality control is equal except in very unusual cases.
> People cry over minor scratches on Birkins in YouTube. And those are rare videos.
> 
> With Chanel, crap service in my area with a high chance of getting a crappy scuffed product.
> People literally display returnable issues and complain about QC of very expensive Chanel bags a lot.


Yep!! I recently went to Chanel with a problem with my fairly new and barely used WOC and I was told they will do nothing.  It really makes me think hard about future investment into this brand.  Really whats the point if the bags aren't holding up the way they should and you get no help after the return window.  I purchased all my must have wishlist items, but for any thing in the future, I will think long and hard if it's truly truly worth having, knowing how crappy their after sale customer service is.


----------



## cerulean blue

In response to a lot of sentiment about buying Chanel on social media and this forum..

- I'm not opposed to settling. If I wanted a 'unicorn' color bag, specific size/color jacket, or a certain shoe colorway/size but all the store/company has is a variation or something that's in a larger/smaller size, I'll go for that instead. A bag is a bag, I can tailor, and if the shoe fits (even if tight or loose) I'm glad. I understand people not settling because a lot of money is at stake though.

- I rarely buy bags from Chanel though, but if a bag has a small flaw, I'd settle too. E.G the back pocket's quilting not lining up with the base of the bag's quilting. popped stitching ( I can fix it with a needle and threader), the leather wrinkling, the flap/turnlock slightly crooked.

- I couldn't care less if a person wears or buys a fake (the supply chain of authentic stuff can be just as morally questionable as fakes), but I do find it a bit annoying if they're not honest about it though.

- I strongly prefer Virginie's Chanel over Karl's


----------



## redwings

cerulean blue said:


> - I rarely buy bags from Chanel though, but if a bag has a small flaw, I'd settle too. E.G the back pocket's quilting not lining up with the base of the bag's quilting. popped stitching ( I can fix it with a needle and threader), the leather wrinkling, the flap/turnlock slightly crooked.



Most here can accept imperfections in handmade products, even in Hermes (if the stitch is a nanometer shorter than the other) but quilting in Chanel bags are not handmade. They are machine made aka some precision involved and flaws should not be tolerated.

Leather wrinkling = leather cracking potential.

Turnlock slightly crooked = scratching of the hardware.

That‘s why Chanel’s quality dropped as their price point increases to those of the handmade bags of Hermes (now some are becoming cheaper than a Chanel of the same size) because Chanel knows that some of their customers can accept flaws happily.

Starts with small flaws - still sold.
More flaws - still sold.
Even more flaws - still sold.
^^^ That’s why Chanel doesn’t care anymore.

A decade or more ago, Chanel cared…now …why bother when customers are willing to pay thousands for a flawed bag. Hence superfakes are catching up in quality - lol I might mistake an authentic recently manufactured bag as a fake if I catch quality issues and some of their QC issues are very visible.


----------



## cerulean blue

redwings said:


> Most here can accept imperfections in handmade products, even in Hermes (if the stitch is a nanometer shorter than the other) but quilting in Chanel bags are not handmade. They are machine made aka some precision involved and flaws should not be tolerated.
> 
> Leather wrinkling = leather cracking potential.
> 
> Turnlock slightly crooked = scratching of the hardware.
> 
> That‘s why Chanel’s quality dropped as their price point increases to those of their handmade bags of Hermes because Chanel knows that some of their customers can accept flaws happily.
> 
> Starts with small flaws - still sold.
> More flaws - still sold.
> Even more flaws - still sold.
> ^^^ That’s why Chanel doesn’t care anymore.
> 
> A decade or more ago, Chanel cared…now …why bother when customers are willing to pay thousands for a flawed bag. Hence superfakes are catching up in quality - lol I might mistake an authentic recently manufactured bag as a fake if I catch quality issues and some of their QC issues are very visible.



Leather wrinkling does not potentially cause the leather to crack. Leather cracking is mostly related to issues of moisture, UV, composition; scratching is going to happen regardless from regular use. But I'm not going to disparage a person for having high standards when buying a Chanel bag.

Given how much conversation and info out there are around superfakes, to claim superfakes are now higher quality than the current actual authentic ones may be true, but that sentiment can also apply to luxury brands like Louis, Gucci, Prada, etc; superfake quality is reportedly on par with authentic Hermes.


----------



## redwings

cerulean blue said:


> Leather wrinkling does not potentially cause the leather to crack. Leather cracking is mostly related to issues of moisture, UV, composition; scratching is going to happen regardless from regular use. But I'm not going to disparage a person for having high standards when buying a Chanel bag.
> 
> Given how much conversation and info out there are around superfakes, to claim superfakes are now higher quality than the current actual authentic ones may be true, but that sentiment can also apply to luxury brands like Louis, Gucci, Prada, etc; superfake quality is reportedly on par with authentic Hermes.


Superfake quality ‘on par’ with Hermes - well, how long can the superfakes last versus the real one? Superfakes look pretty for a year or two before they go downhill but a real Chanel (the recent manufactures) looking crap after two years because of poor quality …now that’s the problem.

I would like to see superfakes imitating the limited ed bags I have from other luxury houses, not just Hermes, because so far I haven’t seen dups of them yet.

Chanel chains - hmmm…same quality as a normal chain on a 5 bucks no name bag. The leather strap going through the chains of the classic - same as a wet market bag with the crappy quality now. Years ago, you could tell from the straps if it is a fake, now you can’t …because Chanel’s leather starts peeling before time or their chains discolouring faster than my vintage Chanel.

Go to YouTube lol, if you don’t think much of the complaints about quality control on TPF.

 A lot more diehard Chanel fans are on YouTube complaining more about Chanel recently than unboxing. Like leather tearing on the bag after two weeks - that particular YouTuber loves Chanel based on the history of the youtube channel but a lot of QC complaints have appeared a lot more now.

What anyone wants to do with their money is their choice but it is silly buying defective products for retail or they have too much money to burn. Conversely it is encouraging Chanel to drop their standards further while squeezing more money out of consumers.

One can understand why ppl complain so much about Chanel now - price point near to , or even over Hermes for partially or totally machine sewed bags versus Hermes handmade ones.

I do hold Chanel in my collection but the newest classic one was bought in 2019. And when I compare it to the current ones I saw in the boutique in 2022, let’s just say …EASY to spot the difference in quality.


----------



## cerulean blue

redwings said:


> Superfake quality ‘on par’ with Hermes - well, how long can the superfakes last versus the real one? Superfakes look pretty for a year or two before they go downhill but a real Chanel (the recent manufactures) looking crap after two years because of poor quality …now that’s the problem.
> 
> I would like to see superfakes imitating the limited ed bags I have from other luxury houses, not just Hermes, because so far I haven’t seen dups of them yet.
> 
> Chanel chains - hmmm…same quality as a normal chain on a 5 bucks no name bag. The leather strap going through the chains of the classic - same as a wet market bag with the crappy quality now. Years ago, you could tell from the straps if it is a fake, now you can’t …because Chanel’s leather starts peeling before time or their chains discolouring faster than my vintage Chanel.
> 
> Go to YouTube lol, if you don’t think much of the complaints about quality control on TPF.
> 
> A lot more diehard Chanel fans are on YouTube complaining more about Chanel recently than unboxing. Like leather tearing on the bag after two weeks - that particular YouTuber loves Chanel based on the history of the youtube channel but a lot of QC complaints have appeared a lot more now.
> 
> What anyone wants to do with their money is their choice but it is silly buying defective products for retail or they have too much money to burn. Conversely it is encouraging Chanel to drop their standards further while squeezing more money out of consumers.
> 
> One can understand why ppl complain so much about Chanel now - price point near to , or even over Hermes for partially or totally machine sewed bags versus Hermes handmade ones.
> 
> I do hold Chanel in my collection but the newest classic one was bought in 2019. And when I compare it to the current ones I saw in the boutique in 2022, let’s just say …EASY to spot the difference in quality.



This is the last time I'm engaging with you because, despite you offering good points, I think our conversation might be veering the thread off-topic.. (and I think this forum frowns on the discussion of fakes too?)

'On par' might be an overstatement, since I don't exactly know where these counterfeiters are sourcing raw materials, but I have read and heard many counterfeiters are sourcing materials sometimes direct from the source — like Tanneries Roux or Tanneries Haas for leather — so certain superfakes are going to age in a similar manner.

I want to clarify that I'm not annoyed at all by the grievances and complaints of Chanel quality, nor would I dispute it. If the leather of my bag was _cracking or disintegrating,_ I would immediately bring it back to the boutique too. My _unpopular_ opinion was aimed towards other (imo minor) cases of people passing on a bag like loose stitching, the finish not to their liking, not liking how the leather creasing, things not perfectly aligned. I'd settle for a bag with those small issues. I understand that my attitudes may contribute to enabling Chanel's cost-cutting measures. I guess I'm more nonchalant to these issues since I very rarely buy their leather SLGs/bags (I bought only one bag and slg this year and haven't for 2-ish? years) and really mostly love and own a lot more of their RTW and shoes.

Side note... another unpopular opinion is if I have a scuff on the leather where there underlying fibers show through, I'd rather just diy a fix myself (like applying a layer of leather cream/paint) rather than going to the boutique for a repair.


----------



## Swanky

Please stay on topic, posting your opinions about Chanel that you might think are unpopular


----------



## jeninhermes

Like many others, not a fan of the reissue or boy bags. I also don't like, nor will I own any lambskin. I love the jumbos bc I like to wear cross-body and I am very tall, so it works well for me. I HATE shoulder bags, for the opposite reason (tall, with broad shoulders that make the straps fall down). So, the remainder of my bags are either WOC, deauvilles, affinities etc. The one exception is my 2005 houndstooth b&w tweed medium single flap, which I adore and wear on special occasions. 

Agree with many other posters about the tackiness of most of the jewelry, but I do love a good pair of costume CC earrings.  The gabrielle bag should be taken out back and shot.


----------



## Odione

I don't like getting things in and out of my classic double flap!


----------



## luxsal

Odione said:


> I don't like getting things in and out of my classic double flap!


Well my unpopular opinion is that I love those double flaps. We were in a downtown area recently when someone tried to pick pocket or look in our bags. I felt a slight graze against my bag and so did my sister. I then looked at my bag and the turn lock was open but nothing was taken. I think the thief must have had a hard time taking things out from my bag due to the double flap lol. Since then I am not complaining about the double flap. My sisters bag was also open but thankfully nothing was taken from hers too. Hers was a bag with zip. Yes we were 100 percent sure we closed our bags. But we also were vigilant and looked on the side. That must have helped too. Scary experience! Be careful everyone!


----------



## Lookelou

salal04 said:


> Well my unpopular opinion is that I love those double flaps. We were in a downtown area recently when someone tried to pick pocket or look in our bags. I felt a slight graze against my bag and so did my sister. I then looked at my bag and the turn lock was open but nothing was taken. I think the thief must have had a hard time taking things out from my bag due to the double flap lol. Since then I am not complaining about the double flap. My sisters bag was also open but thankfully nothing was taken from hers too. Hers was a bag with zip. Yes we were 100 percent sure we closed our bags. But we also were vigilant and looked on the side. That must have helped too. Scary experience! Be careful everyone!


that is the best "unpopular" opinion I have read!  I am glad neither you or your sister were pickpocketed.  May I ask what city?


----------



## luxsal

Lookelou said:


> that is the best "unpopular" opinion I have read!  I am glad neither you or your sister were pickpocketed.  May I ask what city?


Chicago. This was while waiting for the walk signal and crossing the street. It was very crowded.


----------



## Odione

salal04 said:


> Well my unpopular opinion is that I love those double flaps. We were in a downtown area recently when someone tried to pick pocket or look in our bags. I felt a slight graze against my bag and so did my sister. I then looked at my bag and the turn lock was open but nothing was taken. I think the thief must have had a hard time taking things out from my bag due to the double flap lol. Since then I am not complaining about the double flap. My sisters bag was also open but thankfully nothing was taken from hers too. Hers was a bag with zip. Yes we were 100 percent sure we closed our bags. But we also were vigilant and looked on the side. That must have helped too. Scary experience! Be careful everyone!


Oh wow, scary, and yes, in regard to security, it is excellent.  Happy nothing happened!  Phew


----------



## Farkvam

Super unpopular opinion: the classic flaps are getting so puffy they’re starting to remind me of balloon animals...


----------



## Yhte123

cerulean blue said:


> I want to clarify that I'm not annoyed at all by the grievances and complaints of Chanel quality, nor would I dispute it. If the leather of my bag was _cracking or disintegrating,_ I would immediately bring it back to the boutique too. My _unpopular_ opinion was aimed towards other (imo minor) cases of people passing on a bag like loose stitching, the finish not to their liking, not liking how the leather creasing, things not perfectly aligned. I'd settle for a bag with those small issues.


Agreed. People who make a mountain out of a molehill of small cases like these really undermine more egregious cases of poor Chanel quality (like cracking) I’ve read somewhere Chanel considers bags customers as not real clients and despises them (I remember reading somewhere they call bag customers a worse word) but I can understand if you’re the type of customer that’s demanding and exacting to a fault.


----------



## Mrs.Hermess

jeninhermes said:


> Like many others, not a fan of the reissue or boy bags. I also don't like, nor will I own any lambskin. I love the jumbos bc I like to wear cross-body and I am very tall, so it works well


Yes!  I love jumbo caviar.  

Very early on I purchased chanel lambskin bags.  What a mistake —-for me. I do not take care of any of my bags (Hermes included), it it scratches so be it.  The exception is lambskin.  Nothing I hate more than color transferring, which happened to all of the lambskin bags I owned in a short period of time.   
I love chanel (Karl years) and  purchased chanel for over 20 years.  It’s disappointing that the brand’s marketing is to over-saturate the market, similar to Michael kors. Just too many bags annually, seasonally.  Chanel used to be a classic, special, elegant.  Now it seems the over manufacturing of fine leather goods has sacrificed the quality of classic items. 
With the exception of some pieces, even the jewelry is cheap and plastic at times.


----------



## Rainbowfish85

Totally agree about colour transfer
You have to be so careful to avoid it in light colour items that it’s just not worth the hassle
I bought the most beautiful light pink lamb square mini a few years ago and sadly had to sell it because although incredibly beautiful to look at, the colour transfer would have been a nightmare to remove


----------



## enui

My Chanel lambskin doesn’t smell as nice as my Celine. I wonder why that is. Also the first time I touched Chanel lambskin, I felt a little unsettled. I know people like this soft and “supple” feeling, but it felt like I was touching a bunny or a mouse


----------



## redwings

enui said:


> My Chanel lambskin doesn’t smell as nice as my Celine. I wonder why that is. Also the first time I touched Chanel lambskin, I felt a little unsettled. I know people like this soft and “supple” feeling, but it felt like I was touching a bunny or a mouse


Different tanning and finishing techniques.


----------



## Joke

Lambskin is my favorite


----------



## AmyM

Some here are so adamant about bag sizes (dislike jumbo, etc...) but it comes down to your frame/size.  A jumbo on a tiny person looks bad like a mini on a very large person does.  My unpopular picks:
1. The Trendy name plate ruins the bag.
2. Any large and over-the-top logo/branding is just tacky (Deauville, some seasonals, etc...).
3. The CF has become too common and almost wannabe.
4. Mixed-metal and chain size on the 19 is ugly.
Love my curated Chanel bags and shoes but the older I get, the more I'm into "quiet" luxury.  So very over the flex.


----------



## cerulean blue

I used to get FOMO or be irritated at price increases, like rush to buy that Coco Crush bracelet or shoes etc etc. or join/lurk in the chatter in the threads. Same when Chanel imposed limits to buying that I didn't really see as effective measures that curbed resellers. But I realized these feelings are pretty immaterial. I'm not completely desensitized to it, like I do get a bit surprised if there is one, but quickly afterwards go back to not caring at all. 

I just came across a convo on social media and it reminded me of this, but I guess my unpopular opinion is I'll keep buying when I can regardless of a price increase, the sometimes purported "low-quality", and what ever new policies Chanel erratically imposes as long as I can afford it. When I get priced out though, that's when I'll bow out.


----------



## OCMomof3

I think Jumbo looks stunning on even petite people. I love flap bags worn casually. I really like mixed metals on bags (Gabrielle, 19). I hate big branding on everything. Yes, you want to know it’s Chanel if you are paying these prices, but it can be too much. Crazily gaudy.


----------



## PurseCloset

Swanky said:


> I think it’s more possible the SA took pics, shared with clients and one of them used the pics to sell their item.



Would seem to me that one of the clients could be a "reseller" then. Faster for SA to sell to reseller who buys in large quantities compared to more taken to sell to 100 different customers who only probaly buy one item and never to be seen again , ever. Reseller comes back regularly to SA to replenish on "stocks"


----------



## Swanky

PurseCloset said:


> Would seem to me that one of the clients could be a "reseller" then. Faster for SA to sell to reseller who buys in large quantities compared to more taken to sell to 100 different customers who only probaly buy one item and never to be seen again , ever. Reseller comes back regularly to SA to replenish on "stocks"



Sure, of course it could be!
Just stating my opinion that it’s entirely possible the SA took pics, sent to her clients not knowing if any are resellers or whom they could be sharing pics with as well. Like here for example, resellers could lift all the pics they’d like from our stock thread, no one would know if the SA sent them directly or not. That’s all.


----------



## JamaisAssez

Does anyone know if C is releasing another holiday advent calendar lol? Because if so I want one lol.

Second sentence is the unpopular opinion


----------



## Mrs.Z

JamaisAssez said:


> Does anyone know if C is releasing another holiday advent calendar lol? Because if so I want one lol.
> 
> Second sentence is the unpopular opinion


Ha!  I want one too, requested and waiting a while to hear back.  No confirmation it even exists!  If people hate them we should easily be able to get one!!!


----------



## linhtp411

I used to have FOMO when I couldn't get a bag I wanted. I was told that I would never be able to get the same bag or the same color gain because Chanel wouldn't make the same one. But guess what, I can ALWAYS find something that I like more every season. So now I don't feel bad about not being able to get the bag I want this season because for sure next season I will find a replacement quickly.


----------



## All things chic

IMO, anything with a classic color is not something I am a fan of. I prefer limited edition bags and unique colors that aren't easily obtainable. I know I'm in the minority but it's just my style.


----------



## lani15

My unpopular opinion is Most people complaining about the quality are following the herd, there’s nothing wrong with Chanel’s quality, most of it is pretty good quality sourced leather


----------



## VintageAndVino

The chain straps, while beautiful and iconic, are torture devices.


----------



## pinksandblues

VintageAndVino said:


> The chain straps, while beautiful and iconic, are torture devices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5646910



Oh wow! Ouch! Was it a heavy bag? Or extended period of time?


----------



## VintageAndVino

pinksandblues said:


> Oh wow! Ouch! Was it a heavy bag? Or extended period of time?


Just normal errand-running with my PTT, which I adore. Then I looked at my arm… lol


----------



## Sweblonde

* The single classic flap is so much better than the double flap. I would never buy the double flap = I have to buy preloved but I don't care about the boutique experience if the staff is rude anyway. 
* I prefer caviar over lambskin
* Jumbo and maxi are my favourite sizes
* I don't like mini bags
* Black colour is always the best choice for classics and boys. I don't care for lighter colours and pastels can sometimes look cheap.
* I don't like the burgundy interior (and luckily, due to my preferences, I have black interior instead).
* I like both gold and silver hardware and it's not wrong to buy the same model/size/colour but with different hardware if you can and want to
* Crossbody is not a good look
* The heart bag looks childish and cheap
* WOCS (both classics and boys) are a no no due to the unnecessary upper inside zipper that leaves a mark, sometimes even visible on new WOCS.  
* Fallen out of love with the boy but I do prefer the new medium over the old medium and I still love the chunky chain, even more than the bag itself.
* The 22 must be the most uncreative design ever for Chanel. Like a drawstring gym bag, and that round charm-thing... looks cheap.
* Made in France matters 
* All the problems with quality + designs that are more tacky than beautiful is a major turn off and taints the whole brand.


----------



## loves

Bags are NOT a flex because anyone who has savings and are willing to spend on a bag can easily get a bag. That is why we regular folks have bag /shoe/accessories/ clothes collections and not … land/house/mansion/apartment collections.


----------



## pinksandblues

I’m aware how fashion works, but it bums me out to know the 19 is considered a trendy bag. I absolutely loved it when I saw it in the wild and wish I could buy it knowing I’d use it for years to come. I suppose I still could


----------



## thundercloud

pinksandblues said:


> I’m aware how fashion works, but it bums me out to know the 19 is considered a trendy bag. I absolutely loved it when I saw it in the wild and wish I could buy it knowing I’d use it for years to come. I suppose I still could


You still can! I love my 19 and it's my most used Chanel bag. Trends come and go and come back around. LOL. If you love it and will use it, it doesn't matter how others see it.


----------



## sassification

I think the chanel bags nowadays looks like they are made of fake leather, especially the peelings after just a few uses. Gone r the days of the amazing chanel quality. Even the caviar nowadays, sometimes looks or feel like plastic. 

I much rather spend the money on luxury fine jewellery such as VCa or Cartier. At least i am getting some solid gold for my money than something that i need to baby or it will disintegrate


----------



## pinksandblues

sassification said:


> I think the chanel bags nowadays looks like they are made of fake leather, especially the peelings after just a few uses. Gone r the days of the amazing chanel quality. Even the caviar nowadays, sometimes looks or feel like plastic.
> 
> I much rather spend the money on luxury fine jewellery such as VCa or Cartier. At least i am getting some solid gold for my money than something that i need to baby or it will disintegrate



I’ve been debating between a classic flap and another Cartier love for a while now…


----------



## snowing may

We see so much ( tooooo much ) aged gold hardware. Missing all the shiny gold/silver hardware!


----------



## amab0426

I'm in the market for a Christmas present from my husband and I'd usually ask for a medium caviar classic flap, but I've been seeing the seasonal bags, shoes, accessories and RTW that Chanel has been ... churning (?) ... out, and it's so reminiscent of 2005 on Canal Street. Even though I love classic flaps, the brand's other product offerings are actually putting me off from making the high four-figure purchase. Just seems to no longer have the same cache. Am I the only one who feels this way?


----------



## CrazyCool01

amab0426 said:


> I'm in the market for a Christmas present from my husband and I'd usually ask for a medium caviar classic flap, but I've been seeing the seasonal bags, shoes, accessories and RTW that Chanel has been ... churning (?) ... out, and it's so reminiscent of 2005 on Canal Street. Even though I love classic flaps, the brand's other product offerings are actually putting me off from making the high four-figure purchase. Just seems to no longer have the same cache. Am I the only one who feels this way?


Am the same as well ! Price is really putting me off and am looking into seasonal styles more


----------



## Rainbowfish85

amab0426 said:


> I'm in the market for a Christmas present from my husband and I'd usually ask for a medium caviar classic flap, but I've been seeing the seasonal bags, shoes, accessories and RTW that Chanel has been ... churning (?) ... out, and it's so reminiscent of 2005 on Canal Street. Even though I love classic flaps, the brand's other product offerings are actually putting me off from making the high four-figure purchase. Just seems to no longer have the same cache. Am I the only one who feels this way?



I 100% agree
The seasonal bags are getting worse and worse…cheap looking and the colours are all off. The RTW and shoes has gone downhill to the point where it’s slightly laughable. Cuts, colours, materials …just not good.
I am a long time Chanel fan and I am really getting bored. Gone are the days of coveting everything from each collection. Price I don’t mind paying (even with the increases) for good quality, classic, well made clothes/bags/shoes. I’ve been to launch for this collection and it was dire …anyone who thinks VV is doing a good job is kidding themselves IMO


----------



## HAZE MAT

Still coping with the ethics of owning a Chanel piece of anything due to the originator's involvement with Nazism. (https://www.amazon.com/Sleeping-Ene.../ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=)


----------



## BB8

I wish I could say without a doubt that this is an unpopular opinion, but given the posts I've seen and continue to see in abundance, I am not so sure. My unpopular opinion is: Chanel should not treat its customers like we are "lucky" to get a bag, given poor customer service (not all SAs). I have my favorite local SA who is beyond wonderful. However, she does not always have what I am looking for, and she has told me before if I can find it elsewhere, I should definitely do so because she's more concerned that I get the item I want and am happy. I got in contact with an SA in a different state whom I have never met and have only interacted with via text and phone. I had purchased one item from her in the past. She told me she would be getting the item I was looking for and could preorder it for me. I provided my payment info, and she reassured me it would be mine, adding it could arrive in 4-5 months, but it is definitely reserved for me. I knew from a separate experience at a different location, Chanel had been having delays in shipments, so I wasn't going to pester her. Fast forward to 15 months later and she never gave me an update. I decided to reach out to follow up in case she didn't work there anymore. She replied immediately like, how could she help me? Surprised, I told her I had not heard back from her regarding my bag she pre-ordered for me. Her response was that "they" don't give updates, and they don't do waitlists anymore, and they are only "honoring" those like myself who were already preordered, but included the caveat that as soon as items arrive they don't even hit the floor and they are gone. I was befuddled and reminded her she had already preordered my bag, according to her. No apologies from her, just a very matter-of-fact "oh well." Needless to say, I had her remove my name off of the preorder and discard my payment info. The level of horrible customer service from this person is just beyond me. I can understand Hermes bags taking quite a bit of time to come to fruition, but the customer service I have received from Hermes has always been very professional and kind. If Chanel is moving towards this same model, they have a long way to go and much to learn about how to treat their clients. I refuse to pay thousands for a bag (s) (or any item for that matter) where the SA is absolutely so horrible in service and professionalism.


----------



## HAZE MAT

Another unpopular opinion is that Chanel's website does not allow to purchase any of their stuff from their website but makes you head to the store :\. Perhaps they are too scared to ship out expensive goods via post?


----------



## umamanikam

BB8 said:


> I wish I could say without a doubt that this is an unpopular opinion, but given the posts I've seen and continue to see in abundance, I am not so sure. My unpopular opinion is: Chanel should not treat its customers like we are "lucky" to get a bag, given poor customer service (not all SAs). I have my favorite local SA who is beyond wonderful. However, she does not always have what I am looking for, and she has told me before if I can find it elsewhere, I should definitely do so because she's more concerned that I get the item I want and am happy. I got in contact with an SA in a different state whom I have never met and have only interacted with via text and phone. I had purchased one item from her in the past. She told me she would be getting the item I was looking for and could preorder it for me. I provided my payment info, and she reassured me it would be mine, adding it could arrive in 4-5 months, but it is definitely reserved for me. I knew from a separate experience at a different location, Chanel had been having delays in shipments, so I wasn't going to pester her. Fast forward to 15 months later and she never gave me an update. I decided to reach out to follow up in case she didn't work there anymore. She replied immediately like, how could she help me? Surprised, I told her I had not heard back from her regarding my bag she pre-ordered for me. Her response was that "they" don't give updates, and they don't do waitlists anymore, and they are only "honoring" those like myself who were already preordered, but included the caveat that as soon as items arrive they don't even hit the floor and they are gone. I was befuddled and reminded her she had already preordered my bag, according to her. No apologies from her, just a very matter-of-fact "oh well." Needless to say, I had her remove my name off of the preorder and discard my payment info. The level of horrible customer service from this person is just beyond me. I can understand Hermes bags taking quite a bit of time to come to fruition, but the customer service I have received from Hermes has always been very professional and kind. If Chanel is moving towards this same model, they have a long way to go and much to learn about how to treat their clients. I refuse to pay thousands for a bag (s) (or any item for that matter) where the SA is absolutely so horrible in service and professionalism.


I have ordered a bag almost 4 months back .Supposed to be on the waitlist but my so called SA never has what I want .She says it first goes to the elite .Chanel has become a real pain .I try to get preloved now or somewhere else .


----------



## Allisonfaye

BB8 said:


> I wish I could say without a doubt that this is an unpopular opinion, but given the posts I've seen and continue to see in abundance, I am not so sure. My unpopular opinion is: Chanel should not treat its customers like we are "lucky" to get a bag, given poor customer service (not all SAs). I have my favorite local SA who is beyond wonderful. However, she does not always have what I am looking for, and she has told me before if I can find it elsewhere, I should definitely do so because she's more concerned that I get the item I want and am happy. I got in contact with an SA in a different state whom I have never met and have only interacted with via text and phone. I had purchased one item from her in the past. She told me she would be getting the item I was looking for and could preorder it for me. I provided my payment info, and she reassured me it would be mine, adding it could arrive in 4-5 months, but it is definitely reserved for me. I knew from a separate experience at a different location, Chanel had been having delays in shipments, so I wasn't going to pester her. Fast forward to 15 months later and she never gave me an update. I decided to reach out to follow up in case she didn't work there anymore. She replied immediately like, how could she help me? Surprised, I told her I had not heard back from her regarding my bag she pre-ordered for me. Her response was that "they" don't give updates, and they don't do waitlists anymore, and they are only "honoring" those like myself who were already preordered, but included the caveat that as soon as items arrive they don't even hit the floor and they are gone. I was befuddled and reminded her she had already preordered my bag, according to her. No apologies from her, just a very matter-of-fact "oh well." Needless to say, I had her remove my name off of the preorder and discard my payment info. The level of horrible customer service from this person is just beyond me. I can understand Hermes bags taking quite a bit of time to come to fruition, but the customer service I have received from Hermes has always been very professional and kind. If Chanel is moving towards this same model, they have a long way to go and much to learn about how to treat their clients. I refuse to pay thousands for a bag (s) (or any item for that matter) where the SA is absolutely so horrible in service and professionalism.


I agree that the customer service is abysmal. And I have worked with a few great SA's as well. 

I think it's a part of a bigger problem in customer service. The model now is designed from keeping you from speaking to anyone. If you call Chanel customer service, you sit on hold for eternity with that hideous hold music. Then if you are lucky, you get to leave a message that will never be returned. I see this model in MANY other businesses...no longer a way to talk to a live person. They no longer care about customer complaints. You interact with a bot online. 

I notice when I shop in person now, I am almost never thanked for my business. I always get the 'Have a good day'. Not only that, they almost stand there waiting for YOU to thank THEM for serving you. I know I sound old. My daughter disagrees with me. She is working at Starbucks now. But I asked her if she thanks the customers and she says yes. Not so sure. 

They might get their comeuppance when the inevitable shock to the economy happens.


----------



## 880

HAZE MAT said:


> Another unpopular opinion is that Chanel's website does not allow to purchase any of their stuff from their website but makes you head to the store :\. Perhaps they are too scared to ship out expensive goods via post?


 
The idea is that buying on line is not a luxury experience. Hermes does this too for many of their bags these days. 

Re your other point, I found that this article of interest  









						How Karl Lagerfeld cleared Chanel of its antisemitic, Nazi roots
					

Not only was Chanel in bed with the Nazi cause, but there is strong evidence to suggest that she actively worked for the Nazis as a secret agent.




					www.jpost.com
				




My unpopular chanel opinion is that if you chase specific product, service is lacking. I buy everything through one SA who I found via personal referral. If I miss a particular item, so be it. There is always next season.

ETA: re companies that I find more troubling than chanel: Hugo boss that I read somewhere  supplied uniforms for the German soldiers in WWII

Whether chanel or Hermes will suffer during recession IDK. It seems like they are courting that segment of the 1% that is relatively recession proof, and they are also ensuring a broader base of entry clients who buy stuff like cosmetics and perfume. It’s my understanding from my dior SA, that they are experiencing a lot of returns.


----------



## 880

HAZE MAT said:


> Still coping with the ethics of owning a Chanel piece of anything due to the originator's involvement with Nazism. (https://www.amazon.com/Sleeping-Ene.../ref=tmm_pap_swatch_0?_encoding=UTF8&qid=&sr=)


This is another article that may be of interest








						Five Big-Name Fashion Designers Who Had Ties to the Nazis - theFashionSpot
					

What were your favorite designers doing during the Nazi occupation of France?




					www.thefashionspot.com


----------



## skodkomlosmo

jennwang said:


> -The small cf looks the best. The medium is overrated, and the other bigger sizes are horrendous.
> -I actually like wearing the cf crossbody even if people find it awkward/weird
> -I like the small Gabrielle bag
> -Vintage cf reminds me of a deflated air bubble wrap
> -Chanel 19 is so ugly; the bigger it is, the uglier. The same goes for the boy bag and CoCo handle.
> -Don't get why people get the same bag in different colors, im talking about 5-6 different colors
> -Some Chanel jewellery look tacky and cheap.


People come in different sizes, so bags should also. Small look better on tiny people, medium and jumbo look better on taller people



Shirleepear said:


> I am a huge Chanel lover and I don’t own a black classic flap. Still I think it’s a great bag. They are way more exclusive than LVs for sure. Usually you see one Chanel and ten LV neverfulls on the street.


More like one to 100 where I live. Unless I’m in the Galleria mall



880 said:


> Agree with above. I think the quote was something like jewelry is about adornment, not about appearing rich (with real stones).
> 
> @jelliedfeels, with the changes in IRFA perfume regulations, all of the perfume labels had to reformulate, and some,perfumes were no longer able to be made. Agree re 22. I prefer vintage chanel extrait and edt
> 
> @salal04, agree that chanel bags aren’t investment pieces but fashion, albeit highly priced.
> 
> An unpopular opinion, I think too much is made of microscopic imperfections on leather bags. Pre 2008 when I moved to Hermes bags, and post 2020 when I returned to chanel, I was primarily a chanel boutique customer and the so black chevron mini reissue I bought last year is as well made as prior bags. If you love metallics and special finishes, and I do, there is a higher likelihood of issues, but I’ve had good luck with my metallics as well. I do agree that seasonal bags are more special.


Why do people feel like they have to shop at either Hermes or chanel? Why not both at the same time?



sweetpea_2009 said:


> I'm not sure if this is the right thread to even post this to but I'm certain this will be an unpopular opinion/post. I've read many threads and comments on this topic and wanted to add my 2 cent's worth to it. Take it with a grain of salt or leave it. No judgment just my thoughts. I can't seem to wrap my head around this notion of moving away from Chanel or selling off CFs because they are too "common". What is this notion of common? Is there some magic formula that makes something common based on the number of items produced/purchased? There are around 7.8 billion people on this planet. I'd be shocked if 1% of the population had a Chanel bag or CF. It's more likely that the car you're driving (unless you're uber wealthy rocking a Rolls-Royce Phantom) or the jeans or shoes you're wearing are more "common" than a Chanel. Do people feel the same way about the vehicles they purchase or their clothes/shoes? That they are too common? Many things are common.  I buy what I like and what appeals to me and fits my style and lifestyle. I couldn't care less about who else has it or how many people on this planet have it. I don't have the time nor energy. If I saw 4 people out and about with a Chanel bag I'd think "those 4 have great taste". I'm not thinking "4 of the 4 00 people I came into contact with today have a Chanel bag. It doesn't feel special anymore".


People want to feel more important than others

Jdj

My pet peeve is when people associate wearing or owning Chanel with being “classy” or superior in any way. There is no relationship between the two


----------



## kaleighf

I hate the Chevron quilting.


----------

